# Il mio strano tradimento



## Solenero (3 Settembre 2014)

Mi chiamo Sole, ho 36 anni, ed è la seconda volta che scrivo questo post. L'altro l'ho inviato un attimo fa ma non lo trovo pubblicato, forse ho sbagliato qualcosa, non so usare il forum
La mia storia è questa (purtroppo). Resto vedova lo scorso anno, mio marito purtroppo è morto in seguito ad una malattia incurabile. Eravamo sposati da poco più di un anno,e io ho festeggiato il secondo anniversario di matrimonio da sola. Lui è l'amore della mia vita. Avrei fatto di tutto per lui. Sarei andata ovunque per lui e con lui.
Ma da un pò di giorni a questa parte sto iniziando a farmi delle domande. Un uomo mi ha contattata, un uomo del mio passato (non un ex, un conoscente). 
Comunque, mi contatta tramite facebook, e iniziamo a scriverci. Lui sa benissimo cosa è successo nella mia vita.
Ora, il motivo per cui scrivo è questo: mi sembra di stare tradendo mio marito solo scrivendo a questa persona. Mi sto già sentendo in colpa e agitando. Non scherzo... Per quanto possa essere presto per fasciarsi la testa, per quanto lo senta solo su fb per ora e mai più incontrato... So, sono sicura che se mio marito potesse parlarmi ora mi direbbe che devo essere felice e non lo dico perchè sono religiosa o che altro. Tutt'altro direi. Ma lui ha sempre voluto il meglio del meglio per me. Mi ha chiesto di non dimenticare, e io gliel'ho promesso. Io non dimenticherò mai. Ma vorrei anche andare avanti, riprovare quelle emozioni che mi mancano così tanto.
So che non è un argomento facile, nè frequente in questo forum probabilmente, ma vorrei veramente un parere da chi mi legge. Vorrei chiedervi di astenervi dalle critiche perchè è difficile per me parlare di questa cosa, ne sto scrivendo qui perchè mi vergogno a parlarne a chi mi è amico, ho paura che mi giudichi male. 
Ma sapete cosa vi dico? ditemi quel che volete. Ho bisogno di un consiglio sincero. 
Poi vi parlerò anche di chi è questo secondo uomo e del resto della mia storia, per ora non vorrei appesantire troppo questo argomento nè dilungarmi in questo post già lungo.
VI ringrazio tantissimo se vorrete rispondermi. A tutti buona serata.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Settembre 2014)

Purtroppo i primi messaggi dei nuovi utenti non compaiono subito.
Ora però dovresti vederli pubblicati non appena li scrivi.
Lascio aperta questa discussione e chiudo l'altra.


benvenuta


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Mi chiamo Sole, ho 36 anni, ed è la seconda volta che scrivo questo post. L'altro l'ho inviato un attimo fa ma non lo trovo pubblicato, forse ho sbagliato qualcosa, non so usare il forum
> La mia storia è questa (purtroppo). Resto vedova lo scorso anno, mio marito purtroppo è morto in seguito ad una malattia incurabile. Eravamo sposati da poco più di un anno,e io ho festeggiato il secondo anniversario di matrimonio da sola. Lui è l'amore della mia vita. Avrei fatto di tutto per lui. Sarei andata ovunque per lui e con lui.
> Ma da un pò di giorni a questa parte sto iniziando a farmi delle domande. Un uomo mi ha contattata, un uomo del mio passato (non un ex, un conoscente).
> Comunque, mi contatta tramite facebook, e iniziamo a scriverci. Lui sa benissimo cosa è successo nella mia vita.
> ...


Ciao e benvenuta, perché dovremmo criticarti ? onestamente non ne vedo il motivo. Per quanto riguarda la tua difficoltà ad accettare il ritorno di questa amicizia forse semplicemente il ricordo di tuo marito e' così forte e ancora così intenso che inconsciamente non accetti di lasciarti andare a confidenze con un altro a distanza di così poco tempo. Tutto qui, il tempo smusserà questo tuo timore


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Mi chiamo Sole, ho 36 anni, ed è la seconda volta che scrivo questo post. L'altro l'ho inviato un attimo fa ma non lo trovo pubblicato, forse ho sbagliato qualcosa, non so usare il forum
> 
> La mia storia è questa (purtroppo). Resto vedova lo scorso anno, mio marito purtroppo è morto in seguito ad una malattia incurabile. Eravamo sposati da poco più di un anno,e io ho festeggiato il secondo anniversario di matrimonio da sola. Lui è l'amore della mia vita. Avrei fatto di tutto per lui. Sarei andata ovunque per lui e con lui.
> 
> ...



Ciao, benvenuta. Mi dispiace per la tua perdita. Mi hanno spiegato che per elaborare un lutto ci vogliono 3 anni. Forse non hai ancora finito l'elaborazione e non sei pronta.


----------



## spleen (3 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Mi chiamo Sole, ho 36 anni, ed è la seconda volta che scrivo questo post. L'altro l'ho inviato un attimo fa ma non lo trovo pubblicato, forse ho sbagliato qualcosa, non so usare il forum
> La mia storia è questa (purtroppo). Resto vedova lo scorso anno, mio marito purtroppo è morto in seguito ad una malattia incurabile. Eravamo sposati da poco più di un anno,e io ho festeggiato il secondo anniversario di matrimonio da sola. Lui è l'amore della mia vita. Avrei fatto di tutto per lui. Sarei andata ovunque per lui e con lui.
> Ma da un pò di giorni a questa parte sto iniziando a farmi delle domande. Un uomo mi ha contattata, un uomo del mio passato (non un ex, un conoscente).
> Comunque, mi contatta tramite facebook, e iniziamo a scriverci. Lui sa benissimo cosa è successo nella mia vita.
> ...


Ciao, benvenuta.
Mi dispiace molto per quello che è successo a tuo marito. Sinceramente.
Perchè dovremmo criticarti scusa, non stai facendo niente di male.
Se ancora non ti senti in grado di intraprendere una nuova relazione, non farti problemi, non metterti fretta, parla con questo uomo, se prova qualcosa per te capirà, puoi tenerlo se accetta come amico, poi se te la sentirai, in futuro..... se son rose...
Ciao


----------



## Spider (3 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Mi chiamo Sole, ho 36 anni, ed è la seconda volta che scrivo questo post. L'altro l'ho inviato un attimo fa ma non lo trovo pubblicato, forse ho sbagliato qualcosa, non so usare il forum
> La mia storia è questa (purtroppo). Resto vedova lo scorso anno, mio marito purtroppo è morto in seguito ad una malattia incurabile. Eravamo sposati da poco più di un anno,e io ho festeggiato il secondo anniversario di matrimonio da sola. Lui è l'amore della mia vita. Avrei fatto di tutto per lui. Sarei andata ovunque per lui e con lui.
> Ma da un pò di giorni a questa parte sto iniziando a farmi delle domande. Un uomo mi ha contattata, un uomo del mio passato (non un ex, un conoscente).
> Comunque, mi contatta tramite facebook, e iniziamo a scriverci. Lui sa benissimo cosa è successo nella mia vita.
> ...



bella storia...
non bella di per se, bella perchè tragica.
hai visto un film americano?
c'era la Bisset...ma non ricordo il titolo, scusa.
secondo me, dovresti lasciarti andare.
stare con questo nuovo uomo, tornare felice, se riesci, certo.
tante emozioni non avrai più con tuo marito, anche un tramonto allora
 e quello che si prova ... è solitudine.
Anche mangiare una pizza, un salto al parco, una confessione, un'intimità, ogni emozione tua, non sarà più sua.
allora lo stai già tradendo.
io la mia donna, dopo di me vorrei immaginarla comunque felice.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Mi chiamo Sole, ho 36 anni, ed è la seconda volta che scrivo questo post. L'altro l'ho inviato un attimo fa ma non lo trovo pubblicato, forse ho sbagliato qualcosa, non so usare il forum
> La mia storia è questa (purtroppo). Resto vedova lo scorso anno, mio marito purtroppo è morto in seguito ad una malattia incurabile. Eravamo sposati da poco più di un anno,e io ho festeggiato il secondo anniversario di matrimonio da sola. Lui è l'amore della mia vita. Avrei fatto di tutto per lui. Sarei andata ovunque per lui e con lui.
> Ma da un pò di giorni a questa parte sto iniziando a farmi delle domande. Un uomo mi ha contattata, un uomo del mio passato (non un ex, un conoscente).
> Comunque, mi contatta tramite facebook, e iniziamo a scriverci. Lui sa benissimo cosa è successo nella mia vita.
> ...


Benvenuta.
Capisco quello che dici perchè anni fa ho perso la mia migliore amica, una sorella per me e suo marito è rimasto vedovo alla tua etá.
Dopo un anno ha incontrato una donna e aveva i tuoi stessi timori. Aveva paura a parlarmene perchè sapeva quanto fossi legata e lei e quanto loro due si amassero.
Do a te lo stesso consiglio che diedi a lui. Lei/lui non c'é più. È giusto che tu ricominci a vivere. Questo non toglie nulla al vostro amore. Quello resta in te ma "morire" anche tu non sarebbe giusto. Sono certa che lui ti vorrebbe di nuovo felice. 
Non so se la conosci. Ascolta "Sognami " di Antonacci...
In bocca al lupo per tutto


----------



## Tubarao (3 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Benvenuta.
> Capisco quello che dici perchè anni fa ho perso la mia migliore amica, una sorella per me e suo marito è rimasto vedovo alla tua etá.
> Dopo un anno ha incontrato una donna e aveva i tuoi stessi timori. Aveva paura a parlarmene perchè sapeva quanto fossi legata e lei e quanto loro due si amassero.
> Do a te lo stesso consiglio che diedi a lui. Lei/lui non c'é più. È giusto che tu ricominci a vivere. Questo non toglie nulla al vostro amore. Quello resta in te ma "morire" anche tu non sarebbe giusto. Sono certa che lui ti vorrebbe di nuovo felice.
> ...


Appena entrata e già ti sta così sulle palle


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Appena entrata e già ti sta così sulle palle


Cretino


----------



## Eratò (3 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Mi chiamo Sole, ho 36 anni, ed è la seconda volta che scrivo questo post. L'altro l'ho inviato un attimo fa ma non lo trovo pubblicato, forse ho sbagliato qualcosa, non so usare il forum
> La mia storia è questa (purtroppo). Resto vedova lo scorso anno, mio marito purtroppo è morto in seguito ad una malattia incurabile. Eravamo sposati da poco più di un anno,e io ho festeggiato il secondo anniversario di matrimonio da sola. Lui è l'amore della mia vita. Avrei fatto di tutto per lui. Sarei andata ovunque per lui e con lui.
> Ma da un pò di giorni a questa parte sto iniziando a farmi delle domande. Un uomo mi ha contattata, un uomo del mio passato (non un ex, un conoscente).
> Comunque, mi contatta tramite facebook, e iniziamo a scriverci. Lui sa benissimo cosa è successo nella mia vita.
> ...


ma quali critiche? benvenuta e la risposta te la sei data già:tuo marito ne sarebbe felice.mi dispiace cmq e ci vuole tempo.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Mi chiamo Sole, ho 36 anni, ed è la seconda volta che scrivo questo post. L'altro l'ho inviato un attimo fa ma non lo trovo pubblicato, forse ho sbagliato qualcosa, non so usare il forum
> La mia storia è questa (purtroppo). Resto vedova lo scorso anno, mio marito purtroppo è morto in seguito ad una malattia incurabile. Eravamo sposati da poco più di un anno,e io ho festeggiato il secondo anniversario di matrimonio da sola. Lui è l'amore della mia vita. Avrei fatto di tutto per lui. Sarei andata ovunque per lui e con lui.
> Ma da un pò di giorni a questa parte sto iniziando a farmi delle domande. Un uomo mi ha contattata, un uomo del mio passato (non un ex, un conoscente).
> Comunque, mi contatta tramite facebook, e iniziamo a scriverci. Lui sa benissimo cosa è successo nella mia vita.
> ...


Ci sono sentimenti miti, che stanno caldi senza esplosioni, come la brace sotto la cenere; la pazienza è il loro nutrimento e si alimenta di rispetto. Se questo tuo amico sa quanto hai amato tuo marito, non può tradire la tua verità più intima perché ha fretta: in questo caso si rivelerebbe fonte di dolore anziché di consolazione. 
Sii te stessa senza paure, non lasciarti forzare, perché saresti delusa in profondità e per un po' di compagnia maschile non ne vale davvero la pena, che sarebbe molto grande...


----------



## Stark72 (3 Settembre 2014)

Mi dispiace tantissimo che una persona così giovane e innamorata abbia vissuto un dolore così grande.
Non fai nulla di male se vivi la tua vita e cerchi di ricominciare.
Non offendi la sua memoria e non insulti il vostro amore.
Credo che l'insulto più grande sarebbe non vivere pienamente.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Dalida (3 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Mi chiamo Sole, ho 36 anni, ed è la seconda volta che scrivo questo post. L'altro l'ho inviato un attimo fa ma non lo trovo pubblicato, forse ho sbagliato qualcosa, non so usare il forum
> La mia storia è questa (purtroppo). Resto vedova lo scorso anno, mio marito purtroppo è morto in seguito ad una malattia incurabile. Eravamo sposati da poco più di un anno,e io ho festeggiato il secondo anniversario di matrimonio da sola. Lui è l'amore della mia vita. Avrei fatto di tutto per lui. Sarei andata ovunque per lui e con lui.
> Ma da un pò di giorni a questa parte sto iniziando a farmi delle domande. Un uomo mi ha contattata, un uomo del mio passato (non un ex, un conoscente).
> Comunque, mi contatta tramite facebook, e iniziamo a scriverci. Lui sa benissimo cosa è successo nella mia vita.
> ...


Chi potrebbe mai criticarti?
sei molto giovane e sei viva. è giusto che tu viva la tua vita e faccia ciò che ti rende felice, soprattutto dopo un avvenimento tanto drammatico. ovviamente con i tuoi tempi.


----------



## Nicka (3 Settembre 2014)

Non c'è assolutamente nulla di male, il tuo unico problema è che la perdita sia così recente e non hai ancora finito di elaborarla...
So che sembra il solito consiglio inutile, ma è quello che sento di darti...datti tempo, solo questo ti può aiutare...
Non stai facendo nulla di male e meriti un po' di serenità dopo un dolore simile.
In ogni caso benvenuta...


----------



## passante (3 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Mi chiamo Sole, ho 36 anni, ed è la seconda volta che scrivo questo post. L'altro l'ho inviato un attimo fa ma non lo trovo pubblicato, forse ho sbagliato qualcosa, non so usare il forum
> La mia storia è questa (purtroppo). Resto vedova lo scorso anno, mio marito purtroppo è morto in seguito ad una malattia incurabile. Eravamo sposati da poco più di un anno,e io ho festeggiato il secondo anniversario di matrimonio da sola. Lui è l'amore della mia vita. Avrei fatto di tutto per lui. Sarei andata ovunque per lui e con lui.
> Ma da un pò di giorni a questa parte sto iniziando a farmi delle domande. Un uomo mi ha contattata, un uomo del mio passato (non un ex, un conoscente).
> Comunque, mi contatta tramite facebook, e iniziamo a scriverci. Lui sa benissimo cosa è successo nella mia vita.
> ...


ti hanno già detto tutto. aggiungo solo un abbraccio.


----------



## disincantata (3 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Mi chiamo Sole, ho 36 anni, ed è la seconda volta che scrivo questo post. L'altro l'ho inviato un attimo fa ma non lo trovo pubblicato, forse ho sbagliato qualcosa, non so usare il forum
> La mia storia è questa (purtroppo). Resto vedova lo scorso anno, mio marito purtroppo è morto in seguito ad una malattia incurabile. Eravamo sposati da poco più di un anno,e io ho festeggiato il secondo anniversario di matrimonio da sola. Lui è l'amore della mia vita. Avrei fatto di tutto per lui. Sarei andata ovunque per lui e con lui.
> Ma da un pò di giorni a questa parte sto iniziando a farmi delle domande. Un uomo mi ha contattata, un uomo del mio passato (non un ex, un conoscente).
> Comunque, mi contatta tramite facebook, e iniziamo a scriverci. Lui sa benissimo cosa è successo nella mia vita.
> ...


Benvenuta.

Trattandosi per ora di un semplice  conoscente non ci sarebbe proprio niente di male a passare dal virtuale al reale come amico.

Non è così scontato che poi potrebbe diventare altro. 

Se hai scritto è perché ti senti, giustamente,  sola ed  un amico è importante.

Non ha senso così giovane continuare a chiuderti nel passato.

Non correre ma vivi.

Piuttosto accertati che sia un uomo serio. Non facile appurarlo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Mi chiamo Sole, ho 36 anni, ed è la seconda volta che scrivo questo post. L'altro l'ho inviato un attimo fa ma non lo trovo pubblicato, forse ho sbagliato qualcosa, non so usare il forum
> La mia storia è questa (purtroppo). Resto vedova lo scorso anno, mio marito purtroppo è morto in seguito ad una malattia incurabile. Eravamo sposati da poco più di un anno,e io ho festeggiato il secondo anniversario di matrimonio da sola. Lui è l'amore della mia vita. Avrei fatto di tutto per lui. Sarei andata ovunque per lui e con lui.
> Ma da un pò di giorni a questa parte sto iniziando a farmi delle domande. Un uomo mi ha contattata, un uomo del mio passato (non un ex, un conoscente).
> Comunque, mi contatta tramite facebook, e iniziamo a scriverci. Lui sa benissimo cosa è successo nella mia vita.
> ...


Se questo tuo amico tiene a te, saprà rispettare il tuo dispiacere, capire le tue remore e aspettare i tuoi tempi. Non forzare, sei giovane.


----------



## andrea53 (4 Settembre 2014)

*Ciao...*



Solenero ha detto:


> Mi chiamo Sole, ho 36 anni, ed è la seconda volta che scrivo questo post. L'altro l'ho inviato un attimo fa ma non lo trovo pubblicato, forse ho sbagliato qualcosa, non so usare il forum
> La mia storia è questa (purtroppo). Resto vedova lo scorso anno, mio marito purtroppo è morto in seguito ad una malattia incurabile. Eravamo sposati da poco più di un anno,e io ho festeggiato il secondo anniversario di matrimonio da sola. Lui è l'amore della mia vita. Avrei fatto di tutto per lui. Sarei andata ovunque per lui e con lui.
> Ma da un pò di giorni a questa parte sto iniziando a farmi delle domande. Un uomo mi ha contattata, un uomo del mio passato (non un ex, un conoscente).
> Comunque, mi contatta tramite facebook, e iniziamo a scriverci. Lui sa benissimo cosa è successo nella mia vita.
> ...



Ti scrivo io che ho perso mia moglie un po' più tardi di te, ma comunque molto prima di quanto si possa immaginare quando ci si sposa o si sceglie di convivere, molto prima di quanto si possa pensare quando si progetta un futuro insieme. Diciamo che io e lei eravamo sulle soglie della cinquantina, con una figlia diciassettenne che - a causa della morte di sua madre - ebbe pesanti ripercussioni, problemi psicologici (ora risolti, per fortuna) e anni di studio persi. Al tempo (domenica prossima saranno già otto anni), dovetti rimboccarmi le maniche, ripensare tutta la mia vita. Ad un'età in cui cominciava a non essere più tanto facile. Voglio dirti che dopo la fine di mia moglie qualcosa di me ha fatto scattare un desiderio di vivere così forte che mai avrei potuto immaginare. Così, a parte il fatto che mi dovetti reinventare come padre (e anche un po' come madre) e questo assorbì e assorbe tuttora molte energie, visto che mia figlia vive con me e continuerà a farlo almeno finché non avrà preso la specialistica in Geologia, ho fatto la mia vita. Non mi sono mai sentito traditore. Vedi, io penso che se siamo sopravvissuti all'altro o all'altra, siamo comunque chiamati a continuare in tutto, prendendo della vita quel che c'è di peggio (e tu lo sai il decorso di certe malattie a quanto di orribile ci metta di fronte) ma anche quel che c'è di meglio o perlomeno di buono. Dopo essere rimasto solo ho avuto delle relazioni, ne ho ancora oggi e non mi sono mai posto la tua domanda. Se vuoi saperlo, non vado mai neppure al cimitero. Perché io penso che Lei non sia lì, che non ci sia mai stata. E perché non sopporto la visione della sua tomba, forse. Eppure ogni giorno mi ricordo di mia moglie, dentro di me - da non credente - le parlo. E ad ogni decisione importante mi illudo che lei sia vicina a me. Tu non tradisci nessuno, tu continui a vivere e lui - se ti amava - non avrebbe mai voluto che questi dubbi sfiorassero la tua mente. Un abbraccio.


----------



## andrea53 (4 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Mi dispiace tantissimo che una persona così giovane e innamorata abbia vissuto un dolore così grande.
> Non fai nulla di male se vivi la tua vita e cerchi di ricominciare.
> *Non offendi la sua memoria e non insulti il vostro amore.
> Credo che l'insulto più grande sarebbe non vivere pienamente.*
> Un abbraccio



La verità è sempre semplice ed è questa evidenziata in neretto.


----------



## andrea53 (4 Settembre 2014)

*forse...*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuta. Mi dispiace per la tua perdita. Mi hanno spiegato che per elaborare un lutto ci vogliono 3 anni. Forse non hai ancora finito l'elaborazione e non sei pronta.


A volte ne servono anche di più, a volte forse di meno... non so se esista una regola fissa. Certi dolori tornano a ondate, come le maree. E non fanno caso a quanto tempo sia passato. Semplicemente si attutiscono ma poi si riaccendono per un ricordo, una visione, una parola, una stupidaggine qualsiasi. Ma per sentirsi al mondo, dopo il tunnel del dolore e della malattia, ci vuole anche un po' di vita. E su questa specie di calmante naturale la teoria dei tempi non credo che debba essere applicata.


----------



## Solenero (4 Settembre 2014)

*Grazie*

Vi ringrazio tantissimo, mi avete commosso, non credevo di avere così tante risposte.
Purtroppo nonostante mio marito sia morto per una grave malattia io mi sento in colpa. Forse perchè avrei potuto accorgermi prima che qualcosa non andava, non so. Mi sto facendo seguire da una psicologa, ma nemmeno a lei ho detto nulla di quest'uomo. Ma vi dico la verità: finchè non mi ha contattata lui qualche settimana fa per chiedermi come stavo,e se mi ricordavo di lui, io non ci stavo nemmeno lontanamente pensando. E poi. E poi stamattina accendo fb, e arriva un messaggio, scritto stanotte "Ti ho pensata". Non è molto, lo so, ma provate a pensare che io, di anni, non me ne sento 36, ma 86, dopo quello che ho passato. E che per me è folle che un uomo possa pensarmi... sono riuscita solo a rispondere "grazie del pensiero". Mente vuota. Mente scema.

Mi sento come se la mia vita fosse stata resettata. Come se fossi tornata indietro di 20 anni (emotivamente parlando). Poi che io me ne senta 86 è perchè mi sembra di aver già vissuto una vita intera.


----------



## lolapal (4 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio tantissimo, mi avete commosso, non credevo di avere così tante risposte.
> Purtroppo nonostante mio marito sia morto per una grave malattia io mi sento in colpa. Forse perchè avrei potuto accorgermi prima che qualcosa non andava, non so. Mi sto facendo seguire da una psicologa, ma nemmeno a lei ho detto nulla di quest'uomo. Ma vi dico la verità: finchè non mi ha contattata lui qualche settimana fa per chiedermi come stavo,e se mi ricordavo di lui, io non ci stavo nemmeno lontanamente pensando. E poi. E poi stamattina accendo fb, e arriva un messaggio, scritto stanotte "Ti ho pensata". Non è molto, lo so, ma provate a pensare che io, di anni, non me ne sento 36, ma 86, dopo quello che ho passato. E che per me è folle che un uomo possa pensarmi... sono riuscita solo a rispondere "grazie del pensiero". Mente vuota. Mente scema.
> 
> Mi sento come se la mia vita fosse stata resettata. Come se fossi tornata indietro di 20 anni (emotivamente parlando). Poi che io me ne senta 86 è perchè mi sembra di aver già vissuto una vita intera.


Ciao e benvenuta!  
Da come scrivi mi sembri una persona dolce e solare... Non credo che la tua sia una risposta "scema", è la risposta che ti sentivi di dare e, secondo me, va benissimo.
Forse dovresti parlarne alla tua psicologa e con lei capire quali emozioni ti smuove questo contatto virtuale e come si pone nell'elaborazione del lutto che stai facendo. Può essere un semplice passaggio a una nuova fase.
Penso che nel tuo caso, sentirsi emotivamente una di 20 anni sia anche normale, un reset può aiutare a uscire da un loop negativo...

Non devi sentirti in colpa... ci sono cose che non possiamo controllare, non possiamo controllare tutto e risolvere tutto...


----------



## Stark72 (4 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio tantissimo, mi avete commosso, non credevo di avere così tante risposte.
> Purtroppo nonostante mio marito sia morto per una grave malattia io mi sento in colpa. Forse perchè avrei potuto accorgermi prima che qualcosa non andava, non so. Mi sto facendo seguire da una psicologa, ma nemmeno a lei ho detto nulla di quest'uomo. Ma vi dico la verità: finchè non mi ha contattata lui qualche settimana fa per chiedermi come stavo,e se mi ricordavo di lui, io non ci stavo nemmeno lontanamente pensando. E poi. E poi stamattina accendo fb, e arriva un messaggio, scritto stanotte "Ti ho pensata". Non è molto, lo so, ma provate a pensare che io, di anni, non me ne sento 36, ma 86, dopo quello che ho passato. E che per me è folle che un uomo possa pensarmi... sono riuscita solo a rispondere "grazie del pensiero". Mente vuota. Mente scema.
> 
> Mi sento come se la mia vita fosse stata resettata. Come se fossi tornata indietro di 20 anni (emotivamente parlando). Poi che io me ne senta 86 è perchè mi sembra di aver già vissuto una vita intera.


Intanto rimani qui con noi, che oltre a parlare di cose tristi o che fanno soffrire, si dicono anche un sacco di fesserie che ti faranno sorridere e si gioca. Leggere la tua storia mi ha fatto sentire piccolo piccolo pensando alla banale normalità della mia


----------



## andrea53 (4 Settembre 2014)

*Sono andato a leggere un po' della tua, Stark....*



Stark72 ha detto:


> Intanto rimani qui con noi, che oltre a parlare di cose tristi o che fanno soffrire, si dicono anche un sacco di fesserie che ti faranno sorridere e si gioca. Leggere la tua storia mi ha fatto sentire piccolo piccolo pensando alla banale normalità della mia


E scusa l'intromissione o la curiosità. Ma non credere, sono lutti per niente banali o normali anche quelli come il tuo.
Mi sembra che nella tua situazione tu sia stato davvero encomiabile.:up:


----------



## LDS (4 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Intanto rimani qui con noi, che oltre a parlare di cose tristi o che fanno soffrire, si dicono anche un sacco di fesserie che ti faranno sorridere e si gioca. Leggere la tua storia mi ha fatto sentire piccolo piccolo pensando alla banale normalità della mia


stavo pensando alla stessa cosa.

ci rifletti un attimo e non ti rendi nemmeno conto di cosa significhi veramente il dolore per qualcun altro.


----------



## Apollonia (4 Settembre 2014)

Ciao e benvenuta!
Leggendo la tua storia ho ripensato a quella di una mia cugina, rimasta vedova a trent'anni con un bimbo di un anno e mezzo. Credo che dolori così siano lunghi e difficili da elaborare, ma è necessario farlo se si vuole tornare a vivere. Penso che tu in questo momento ti senta realmente in colpa perché non hai compiuto pienamente il tuo percorso risolutivo. Probabilmente per te e' troppo presto e hai bisogno di più tempo. Credo ti sia inimmaginabile accettare la corte di un altro uomo, ma in questo momento e' normale per te. Prova a parlarne con la psicologa: ti aiuterà ad esternare anche altre emozioni.
Ah, mia cugina? Adesso convive felicemente con il suo bambino e un altro uomo. In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Hellseven (4 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuta. Mi dispiace per la tua perdita. Mi hanno spiegato che per elaborare un lutto ci vogliono 3 anni. Forse non hai ancora finito l'elaborazione e non sei pronta.


Concordo in pieno con te Sbri. Il dolore per una perdita così devastante richiede molto tempo.
Nuova amica, dai tempo al tempo .
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio tantissimo, mi avete commosso, non credevo di avere così tante risposte.
> Purtroppo nonostante mio marito sia morto per una grave malattia io mi sento in colpa. Forse perchè avrei potuto accorgermi prima che qualcosa non andava, non so. Mi sto facendo seguire da una psicologa, ma nemmeno a lei ho detto nulla di quest'uomo. Ma vi dico la verità: finchè non mi ha contattata lui qualche settimana fa per chiedermi come stavo,e se mi ricordavo di lui, io non ci stavo nemmeno lontanamente pensando. E poi. E poi stamattina accendo fb, e arriva un messaggio, scritto stanotte "Ti ho pensata". Non è molto, lo so, ma provate a pensare che io, di anni, non me ne sento 36, ma 86, dopo quello che ho passato. E che per me è folle che un uomo possa pensarmi... sono riuscita solo a rispondere "grazie del pensiero". Mente vuota. Mente scema.
> 
> Mi sento come se la mia vita fosse stata resettata. Come se fossi tornata indietro di 20 anni (emotivamente parlando). Poi che io me ne senta 86 è perchè mi sembra di aver già vissuto una vita intera.


Ti ci vuole tempo per elaborare ancora il lutto e tempo per trovare una tua serenità, non forzare i tempi e accetta le attenzioni semplici che ti vengono rivolte senza sentirti in colpa. AL tuo posto parlerei di queste sensazioni con la psicologa ti aiuterà a comprenderle e gestirle al meglio.


----------



## Buscopann (4 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Mi chiamo Sole, ho 36 anni, ed è la seconda volta che scrivo questo post. L'altro l'ho inviato un attimo fa ma non lo trovo pubblicato, forse ho sbagliato qualcosa, non so usare il forum
> La mia storia è questa (purtroppo). Resto vedova lo scorso anno, mio marito purtroppo è morto in seguito ad una malattia incurabile. Eravamo sposati da poco più di un anno,e io ho festeggiato il secondo anniversario di matrimonio da sola. Lui è l'amore della mia vita. Avrei fatto di tutto per lui. Sarei andata ovunque per lui e con lui.
> Ma da un pò di giorni a questa parte sto iniziando a farmi delle domande. Un uomo mi ha contattata, un uomo del mio passato (non un ex, un conoscente).
> Comunque, mi contatta tramite facebook, e iniziamo a scriverci. Lui sa benissimo cosa è successo nella mia vita.
> ...


Comprensibile che tu ti senta in colpa, anche se in effetti di colpe non ne hai.
Comprensibile che tu abbia anche voglia di rituffarti nella vita. Ed è giusto che tu lo faccia.
Lasciati andare. Tuo marito, se da qualche parte ti guarda, ti vorrebbe felice. Il suo ricordo e il tuo amore per lui non finiranno mai. Nessuno potrà mai prendere il suo posto. Neppure un nuovo amore.

Buscopann


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio tantissimo, mi avete commosso, non credevo di avere così tante risposte.
> Purtroppo nonostante mio marito sia morto per una grave malattia io mi sento in colpa. Forse perchè avrei potuto accorgermi prima che qualcosa non andava, non so. Mi sto facendo seguire da una psicologa, ma nemmeno a lei ho detto nulla di quest'uomo. Ma vi dico la verità: finchè non mi ha contattata lui qualche settimana fa per chiedermi come stavo,e se mi ricordavo di lui, io non ci stavo nemmeno lontanamente pensando. E poi. E poi stamattina accendo fb, e arriva un messaggio, scritto stanotte "Ti ho pensata". Non è molto, lo so, ma provate a pensare che io, di anni, non me ne sento 36, ma 86, dopo quello che ho passato. E che per me è folle che un uomo possa pensarmi... sono riuscita solo a rispondere "grazie del pensiero". Mente vuota. Mente scema.
> 
> Mi sento come se la mia vita fosse stata resettata. Come se fossi tornata indietro di 20 anni (emotivamente parlando). Poi che io me ne senta 86 è perchè mi sembra di aver già vissuto una vita intera.


prenditi il tempo che ti serve per rimetterti in carreggiata. e vivi. sono sicura che tuo marito ne sarebbe felice.
fai solo attenzione a chi potrebbe "approfittare" della tua sofferenza, chi davvero tiene a te saprà rispettare i tuoi tempi.
ti abbraccio

benvenuta


----------



## disincantata (4 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> prenditi il tempo che ti serve per rimetterti in carreggiata. e vivi. sono sicura che tuo marito ne sarebbe felice.
> fai solo attenzione a chi potrebbe "approfittare" della tua sofferenza, chi davvero tiene a te saprà rispettare i tuoi tempi.
> ti abbraccio
> 
> benvenuta


Anch'io ho questo timore.

Pero'  non lo conosciamo. 

Le nostre brutte esperienze e quello che dopo abbiamo imparato ci fa diventare guardinghe.

Ripeto però che lei non lo conosce.  Ne lui conosce lei.

Per ora la cosa sensata sarebbe vedersi. Vedere l'effetto che farà. 


Raccontarsi.  

Da li si comincia a capire se può sfociare in  un rapporto  più intimo ma è davvero per ora molto molto ipotetico.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Settembre 2014)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Ti scrivo io che ho perso mia moglie un po' più tardi di te, ma comunque molto prima di quanto si possa immaginare quando ci si sposa o si sceglie di convivere, molto prima di quanto si possa pensare quando si progetta un futuro insieme. Diciamo che io e lei eravamo sulle soglie della cinquantina, con una figlia diciassettenne che - a causa della morte di sua madre - ebbe pesanti ripercussioni, problemi psicologici (ora risolti, per fortuna) e anni di studio persi. Al tempo (domenica prossima saranno già otto anni), dovetti rimboccarmi le maniche, ripensare tutta la mia vita. Ad un'età in cui cominciava a non essere più tanto facile. Voglio dirti che dopo la fine di mia moglie qualcosa di me ha fatto scattare un desiderio di vivere così forte che mai avrei potuto immaginare. Così, a parte il fatto che mi dovetti reinventare come padre (e anche un po' come madre) e questo assorbì e assorbe tuttora molte energie, visto che mia figlia vive con me e continuerà a farlo almeno finché non avrà preso la specialistica in Geologia, ho fatto la mia vita. Non mi sono mai sentito traditore. Vedi, io penso che se siamo sopravvissuti all'altro o all'altra, siamo comunque chiamati a continuare in tutto, prendendo della vita quel che c'è di peggio (e tu lo sai il decorso di certe malattie a quanto di orribile ci metta di fronte) ma anche quel che c'è di meglio o perlomeno di buono. Dopo essere rimasto solo ho avuto delle relazioni, ne ho ancora oggi e non mi sono mai posto la tua domanda. Se vuoi saperlo, non vado mai neppure al cimitero. Perché io penso che Lei non sia lì, che non ci sia mai stata. E perché non sopporto la visione della sua tomba, forse. Eppure ogni giorno mi ricordo di mia moglie, dentro di me - da non credente - le parlo. E ad ogni decisione importante mi illudo che lei sia vicina a me. Tu non tradisci nessuno, tu continui a vivere e lui - se ti amava - non avrebbe mai voluto che questi dubbi sfiorassero la tua mente. Un abbraccio.


Mi sono commosso. :up:


----------



## Caciottina (4 Settembre 2014)

*Ciao*

ho fatto una cosa. ho parlato con mia mamma, che e' rimasta vedova a 27 anni, da sola con me.
le ho chiesto cosa ha provato, cosa ha sentito e come si e' sentita quando ha poi conosciuto l uomo che mi ha poi adottata.
credo cmq sia stato tutto diverso, lei aveva diciamo,  una certa fretta, perche non avendo genitori e fratelli o sorelle eravamo da sole io e lei e voleva darmi un padre e aveva bisogno di una mano....
ma al di la di questo, mi spiegava che anche lei si e' sentita in colpa, non solo quando ha conosciuto quell uomo, anche prima, un po prima, quando magari veniva corteggaita o qualcuno cmq la voleva aiutare, o le chiedeva di uscire per farla distrarre, qualsiasi cosa facesse, si sentiva in colpa. 
e anche lei come te mi ha detto che sapeva che quello che mio padre avrebbe voluto era solo ed esclusivamente la sua felicita, e si fece promettere sul letto di morte di non restare sola....poi vabbe e' andata come e' nadata....
si e' lascata andare solo quando lo ha veramente sentito, quando quel "senso di colpa" non si e' piu presentato, quando ha sentito davvero la voglia di un abbraccio maschile, di due braccia forti che la stringessero...li ha capito che era arrivato il momento di lasciarlo andare (mio padre biologico) e ricominciare per se stessa, per me  e per la memoria di lui.
il mio consiglio e': ascoltati tanto, adscoltati sempre, ricordalo e ricordati dell amore che ti ha dato e del bene che ti ha voluto, vivi ANCHE  e non solo in funzione di quell amore, perche sara la tua fonte per ritrovare le nergie quando sarai stanca, sara' il tuo ricordo piu bello quando arriveranno momenti ancora peggiori, sara' il tuo sorriso il giorno che ti rinnamorerai e le tue lascrime quando lo lascerai andare, saprai gia da sola, che da lassu lui sara li a dirti: vai, sii felice, vivi, vivi anche per me.
questo non vuol, dire buttarti tra le braccia del primo che passa, vuole solamnete dire: vivi.  e ricordalo come gli hai promesso. arriveranno giorni di sole e sorrisi inaspettati, te lo garantisco. 
benvenuta tra di noi, un abbraccio immenso, noi siamo qui


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio tantissimo, mi avete commosso, non credevo di avere così tante risposte.
> Purtroppo nonostante mio marito sia morto per una grave malattia io mi sento in colpa. Forse perchè avrei potuto accorgermi prima che qualcosa non andava, non so. Mi sto facendo seguire da una psicologa, ma nemmeno a lei ho detto nulla di quest'uomo. Ma vi dico la verità: finchè non mi ha contattata lui qualche settimana fa per chiedermi come stavo,e se mi ricordavo di lui, io non ci stavo nemmeno lontanamente pensando. E poi. E poi stamattina accendo fb, e arriva un messaggio, scritto stanotte "Ti ho pensata". Non è molto, lo so, ma provate a pensare che io, di anni, non me ne sento 36, ma 86, dopo quello che ho passato. E che per me è folle che un uomo possa pensarmi... sono riuscita solo a rispondere "grazie del pensiero". Mente vuota. Mente scema.
> 
> Mi sento come se la mia vita fosse stata resettata. Come se fossi tornata indietro di 20 anni (emotivamente parlando). Poi che io me ne senta 86 è perchè mi sembra di aver già vissuto una vita intera.


ma quale mente scema. Mente scema forse l'avrei pensato se avessi dato una risposta civettosa, dopo quello che hai scritto.
Io ti abbraccio e riesco solo a dirti: guarda avanti. Con tutti i tuoi ricordi che sono una cosa imperdibile... ma guarda avanti. E non sentirti in colpa: cerchiamo sempre di trovare un senso a quelle cose che... non ce l'hanno.


----------



## Vincent Vega (4 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio tantissimo, mi avete commosso, non credevo di avere così tante risposte.
> Purtroppo nonostante mio marito sia morto per una grave malattia io mi sento in colpa. Forse perchè avrei potuto accorgermi prima che qualcosa non andava, non so. Mi sto facendo seguire da una psicologa, ma nemmeno a lei ho detto nulla di quest'uomo. Ma vi dico la verità: finchè non mi ha contattata lui qualche settimana fa per chiedermi come stavo,e se mi ricordavo di lui, io non ci stavo nemmeno lontanamente pensando. E poi. E poi stamattina accendo fb, e arriva un messaggio, scritto stanotte "Ti ho pensata". Non è molto, lo so, ma provate a pensare che io, di anni, non me ne sento 36, ma 86, dopo quello che ho passato. E che per me è folle che un uomo possa pensarmi... sono riuscita solo a rispondere "grazie del pensiero". Mente vuota. Mente scema.
> 
> Mi sento come se la mia vita fosse stata resettata. Come se fossi tornata indietro di 20 anni (emotivamente parlando). Poi che io me ne senta 86 è perchè mi sembra di aver già vissuto una vita intera.


Ciao Sole, benvenuta.
Siamo coetanei, e posso solo lontanamente percepire il tuo dolore..
Tornare a vivere - lentamente, con tempi con soltanto tu ed il tuo cuore imparerete a scoprire pian piano - è quanto di più lontano dal tradimento possa esistere...
Ti abbraccio


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2014)

OT: Una piccola richiesta a tutti gli utenti. Potreste chiamare la nuove utente col suo nome completo: Solenero, e non troncarlo a Sole ? Grazie.

Ve ne sarò enormemente grato


----------



## Vincent Vega (4 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> OT: Una piccola richiesta a tutti gli utenti. Potreste chiamare la nuove utente col suo nome completo: Solenero, e non troncarlo a Sole ? Grazie.
> 
> Ve ne sarò enormemente grato


OT-bis: sarà la legge del contrappasso inconscio, visto che ce ne fosse uno/a che mi chiama col nick completo!

PS: ti cominciano a girare per i vari "Tuba" che leggo in giro, eh???


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> OT-bis: sarà la legge del contrappasso inconscio, visto che ce ne fosse uno/a che mi chiama col nick completo!
> 
> PS: ti cominciano a girare per i vari "Tuba" che leggo in giro, eh???


non puoi capire il motivo della richiesta del Tuba:rotfl:


----------



## Vincent Vega (4 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> non puoi capire il motivo della richiesta del Tuba:rotfl:


OT-last: un uccellino mi ha illustrato.....

PS: non alzare le antenne....ho detto uccell..INO!!


----------



## Apollonia (4 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ho fatto una cosa. ho parlato con mia mamma, che e' rimasta vedova a 27 anni, da sola con me.
> le ho chiesto cosa ha provato, cosa ha sentito e come si e' sentita quando ha poi conosciuto l uomo che mi ha poi adottata.
> credo cmq sia stato tutto diverso, lei aveva diciamo,  una certa fretta, perche non avendo genitori e fratelli o sorelle eravamo da sole io e lei e voleva darmi un padre e aveva bisogno di una mano....
> ma al di la di questo, mi spiegava che anche lei si e' sentita in colpa, non solo quando ha conosciuto quell uomo, anche prima, un po prima, quando magari veniva corteggaita o qualcuno cmq la voleva aiutare, o le chiedeva di uscire per farla distrarre, qualsiasi cosa facesse, si sentiva in colpa.
> ...


Miss, mi sono commossa! 
Un abbraccio a te e a Solenero!


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> OT-last: un uccellino mi ha illustrato.....
> 
> PS: non alzare le antenne....ho detto uccell..INO!!


io non ho le antenne... ma delle cornine tanto carine :rotfl:


----------



## JON (4 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Mi chiamo Sole, ho 36 anni, ed è la seconda volta che scrivo questo post. L'altro l'ho inviato un attimo fa ma non lo trovo pubblicato, forse ho sbagliato qualcosa, non so usare il forum
> La mia storia è questa (purtroppo). Resto vedova lo scorso anno, mio marito purtroppo è morto in seguito ad una malattia incurabile. Eravamo sposati da poco più di un anno,e io ho festeggiato il secondo anniversario di matrimonio da sola. Lui è l'amore della mia vita. Avrei fatto di tutto per lui. Sarei andata ovunque per lui e con lui.
> Ma da un pò di giorni a questa parte sto iniziando a farmi delle domande. Un uomo mi ha contattata, un uomo del mio passato (non un ex, un conoscente).
> Comunque, mi contatta tramite facebook, e iniziamo a scriverci. Lui sa benissimo cosa è successo nella mia vita.
> ...


E' palese quanto tuo marito sia scomparso prematuramente, sia pe l'età che per il vostro rapporto. Gli strascichi che lascia hanno il loro tempo per essere metabolizzati. Di quanto ne avrai bisogno non si può dire con certezza, ma di certo puoi rifarti una vita e l'amore per tuo marito rimarrà quello di sempre. Forse, proprio nel tuo caso, se ci penso, resterà eterno.

Unica accortezza, scegli bene colui con cui ricominciare.


----------



## errante (4 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> VI ringrazio tantissimo se vorrete rispondermi. A tutti buona serata.


Grazie a te Sole, che fai venire i lucciconi a leggerti. Approfondire l'amicizia con un altro uomo non sminuirà l'amore che hai provato e provi ancora per tuo marito. Hai già avuto il tuo carico di sofferenza, vai avanti e coltiva il tuo amore per la vita.


----------



## Solenero (5 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> OT: Una piccola richiesta a tutti gli utenti. Potreste chiamare la nuove utente col suo nome completo: Solenero, e non troncarlo a Sole ? Grazie.
> 
> Ve ne sarò enormemente grato


Solenero è il mio nick, Sole è il mio vero nome. Quindi a me va benissimo se mi chiamate per nome, anzi, ve ne ringrazio. Quel "nero" era solo il mio umore nel momento dell'iscrizione al forum.


----------



## Solenero (5 Settembre 2014)

Ciao. Sono qui. Mi sono collegata al pc per vedere se c'erano nuovi messaggi in facebook. Non ce ne sono. Non so se sono sollevata o dispiaciuta. Forse un pò di entrambe le cose. Le mie amiche mi dicono che è già bello che qualcuno sia riuscito a smuovermi dalla freddezza in cui ero entrata. Che devo essere contenta dell'emozione positiva che mi ha donato questa persona, indipendentemente se ora lo sentirò ancora o meno.

Vi avevo detto che avrei scritto chi è quest'uomo.
Io lo conosco. Non è un amico, non è un conoscente. E' uno degli infermieri che ha seguito mio marito. Lui sa tutto. TUTTO. Il suo lavoro è accompagnare i malati terminali.

Non abbiamo amici in comune su fb, vuol dire che mi ha cercata lui. Non è stato un caso, non mi ha trovata per caso. 

Signori, voi che non mi conoscete ad avete una visione esterna, vi chiedo di consigliarmi. Anche se non ce ne sarà bisogno, nel caso lui non si facesse più sentire. Ma vorrei un consiglio ugualmente... me lo terrò caro per un ipotetico futuro.
Vi ringrazio sempre tanto.
Sole


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Solenero è il mio nick, Sole è il mio vero nome. Quindi a me va benissimo se mi chiamate per nome, anzi, ve ne ringrazio. Quel "nero" era solo il mio umore nel momento dell'iscrizione al forum.


Diciamo che Sole a Tubarao provoca brutti ricordi,di cui ovviamente tu non puoi essere colpevole 

ma vedrai che col tempo si abituerà 

Non ho capito però che consiglio cerchi


----------



## disincantata (5 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ciao. Sono qui. Mi sono collegata al pc per vedere se c'erano nuovi messaggi in facebook. Non ce ne sono. Non so se sono sollevata o dispiaciuta. Forse un pò di entrambe le cose. Le mie amiche mi dicono che è già bello che qualcuno sia riuscito a smuovermi dalla freddezza in cui ero entrata. Che devo essere contenta dell'emozione positiva che mi ha donato questa persona, indipendentemente se ora lo sentirò ancora o meno.
> 
> Vi avevo detto che avrei scritto chi è quest'uomo.
> Io lo conosco. Non è un amico, non è un conoscente. E' uno degli infermieri che ha seguito mio marito. Lui sa tutto. TUTTO. Il suo lavoro è accompagnare i malati terminali.
> ...




Il mio consiglio resta lo stesso.

Io lo vedrei come amico. 

Aspettando senza ansia il destino che ognuno si crea con determinazione e scelte, a volte giuste altre no.

Telefonagli se ti fa piacere sentirlo.


----------



## Solenero (5 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Diciamo che Sole a Tubarao provoca brutti ricordi,di cui ovviamente tu non puoi essere colpevole
> 
> ma vedrai che col tempo si abituerà
> 
> Non ho capito però che consiglio cerchi


Ciao Perplesso. Come saprai, mentre si vive una situazione si è un pò ciechi, un pò illusi, oppure al contrario disincantati... La situazione sembra a volte più grande di noi o non alla nostra altezza.
Io ho chiesto a voi, che siete appunto un punto di vista esterno e non coinvolto, un consiglio per come comportarmi. 
Accettare, se mai ci sarà, un invito di questa persona? Oppure ritenere più opportuno negare e darsi del tempo? so che tanti, a ragione, mi hanno detto che l'unica a sapere la risposta sono io, ma mi piace comunque condividere questa esperienza per poter avere anche delle critiche. Non cerco approvazione assoluta, nè tantomeno compassione. Se mi accorgessi che siete mossi a compassione penso che cancellerei l'account immediatamente. 


Per Disincantata: ti ringrazio, ma non credo lo chiamerò. Ha cercato lui me, e se mi volesse vedere sarebbe lui a dovermi cercare/chiamare/scrivere di nuovo. Io sono piuttosto immobile. Grazie delle tue parole.


----------



## Apollonia (5 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ciao. Sono qui. Mi sono collegata al pc per vedere se c'erano nuovi messaggi in facebook. Non ce ne sono. Non so se sono sollevata o dispiaciuta. Forse un pò di entrambe le cose. Le mie amiche mi dicono che è già bello che qualcuno sia riuscito a smuovermi dalla freddezza in cui ero entrata. Che devo essere contenta dell'emozione positiva che mi ha donato questa persona, indipendentemente se ora lo sentirò ancora o meno.
> 
> Vi avevo detto che avrei scritto chi è quest'uomo.
> Io lo conosco. Non è un amico, non è un conoscente. E' uno degli infermieri che ha seguito mio marito. Lui sa tutto. TUTTO. Il suo lavoro è accompagnare i malati terminali.
> ...


Ciao Sole (che bel nome!), se ti ha cercata lui, vuol dire che prova "qualche interesse" per te. E' probabile che si ricordi di te come una giovane donna innamorata e disperata, e voglia semplicemente sapere come stai e se magari può aiutarti a stare  meglio. Non sto parlando di una relazione, ma di una amicizia, di un aiuto affettivo senza nessun secondo fine. Credo che le persone che facciano quel lavoro abbiano una particolare sensibilità, e li abbiano anche preparati con corsi specifici. Forse non ti ha più contattata perché teme di disturbarti, o forse semplicemente perché ha visto che sei ancora chiusa. Non so. Però io un caffè, se me lo offrisse, lo andrei a bere con lui. Non lo inviterei a casa e per ora non ci uscirei a cena, ma un caffè un pomeriggio, perché no?
P. S. Mi sono dimenticata di dirti che nulla succede per caso...


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ci sono sentimenti miti, che stanno caldi senza esplosioni, come la brace sotto la cenere; la pazienza è il loro nutrimento e si alimenta di rispetto. Se questo tuo amico sa quanto hai amato tuo marito, non può tradire la tua verità più intima perché ha fretta: in questo caso si rivelerebbe fonte di dolore anziché di consolazione.
> Sii te stessa senza paure, non lasciarti forzare, perché saresti delusa in profondità e per un po' di compagnia maschile non ne vale davvero la pena, che sarebbe molto grande...


@Sole, scusa se mi autoquoto, ma se non c'è fretta, se quest'uomo è consapevole del tuo dolore, se avrà pazienza, non vedo perché tu non debba accettare un suo eventuale invito, se mai ci sarà. Quanto a cercarlo tu, se ti autorizzi a farlo e lo fai in modo spontaneo e delicato, come mi sembra sia il tuo carattere da come scrivi, perché no!


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Il mio consiglio resta lo stesso.
> 
> Io lo vedrei come amico.
> 
> ...


io non lo so, ma quando ho letto ciò che ha scritto Sole ho avuto una strana sensazione...


Sole, sii cauta.


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ciao Perplesso. Come saprai, mentre si vive una situazione si è un pò ciechi, un pò illusi, oppure al contrario disincantati... La situazione sembra a volte più grande di noi o non alla nostra altezza.
> Io ho chiesto a voi, che siete appunto un punto di vista esterno e non coinvolto, un consiglio per come comportarmi.
> Accettare, se mai ci sarà, un invito di questa persona? Oppure ritenere più opportuno negare e darsi del tempo? so che tanti, a ragione, mi hanno detto che l'unica a sapere la risposta sono io, ma mi piace comunque condividere questa esperienza per poter avere anche delle critiche. Non cerco approvazione assoluta, nè tantomeno compassione. Se mi accorgessi che siete mossi a compassione penso che cancellerei l'account immediatamente.
> 
> ...


Boh.   c'è invito ed invito.   finchè si tratta di incontrare una persona molto empatica e gentile che vuol vedere come te la passi...io credo che un caffè o un aperitivo non possa fare male a nessuno.


----------



## disincantata (5 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io non lo so, ma quando ho letto ciò che ha scritto Sole ho avuto una strana sensazione...
> 
> 
> Sole, sii cauta.


Forse ho capito. Però mi chiedo se non siamo diventate troppo diffidenti.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Forse ho capito. Però mi chiedo se non siamo diventate troppo diffidenti.


Sì, decisamente, e non fa bene a noi e a nessuno la diffidenza. Soprattutto in questo caso, lui è un infermiere che assiste i malati terminali... cioè ha conosciuto anto nel dolore massimo. A me ispira fiducia, d'istinto. O, almeno, simpatia.


----------



## disincantata (5 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sì, decisamente, e non fa bene a noi e a nessuno la diffidenza. Soprattutto in questo caso, lui è un infermiere che assiste i malati terminali... cioè ha conosciuto anto nel dolore massimo. A me ispira fiducia, d'istinto. O, almeno, simpatia.


Il dubbio nasce proprio dalla professione. ..che non approfitti di quella. Spero.


----------



## aristocat (5 Settembre 2014)

Cara Solenero
Forse arrivo tardi, comunque...

So cosa significa perdere una persona cara in età giovane (non un marito, ma comunque una persona cara) e per una malattia atroce, che non perdona.
Quindi capisco e mi ritrovo nelle sensazioni di vuoto, di dolore che descrivi...

Penso che il tuo istinto saprà indicarti quando e cosa scegliere di fare in ogni situazione. Io mi permetto di abbracciarti tanto da qui.

ari


----------



## andrea53 (5 Settembre 2014)

*Statistica vuole...*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Sì, decisamente, e non fa bene a noi e a nessuno la diffidenza. Soprattutto in questo caso, lui è un infermiere che assiste i malati terminali... cioè ha conosciuto anto nel dolore massimo. A me ispira fiducia, d'istinto. O, almeno, simpatia.



che a fidarsi di tutti e a non fidarsi di nessuno, alla fine si finisce per prendere lo stesso numero di fregature.
Se posso dare a Sole un consiglio, è quello di vedere lui (e non solo lui), di uscire un po' e di riprendersi la vita.
Che non significa andare a letto o intrecciare una relazione col primo venuto o col primo che capita.
Significa riaprire le finestre e far rientrare la luce nella propria esistenza. Forza.


----------



## Solenero (6 Settembre 2014)

COme sempre apro il post ringraziandovi.
Quello che è successo nella mia vita mi ha anche insegnato a prendere quel che viene senza esitare troppo. So che è molto crudo dirlo, ma chi lo sa cosa ci aspetta domani...
La questione della sua professione io la vedo bene, nel senso che mi ha proprio vista nel picco di dolore massimo (beh, uno dei picchi peggiori...) e comunque mi ha contattata. Mi ha cercata proprio.
Mi chiedo se non sia meglio così. Parlare con qualcuno, LUI, che sa già tutto, piuttosto che trovarmi di fronte una persona (un uomo in questo caso) che non sa niente di me, e al quale potrei raccontare tutto, col risultato di trovarmi un altro a cui faccio pena.
E' una questione spinosa, mi rendo conto che non so come comportarmi ma che parlarne qui mi fa sentire in qualche modo più "leggera". Un paio di amiche lo sanno, ma con tutto il bene che voglio loro non posso proprio dire tutto quello che penso a loro. E loro probabilmente per non ferirmi non mi diranno tutta la verità su quel che pensano.
Buonanotte.
Sole


----------



## Apollonia (6 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> COme sempre apro il post ringraziandovi.
> Quello che è successo nella mia vita mi ha anche insegnato a prendere quel che viene senza esitare troppo. So che è molto crudo dirlo, ma chi lo sa cosa ci aspetta domani...
> La questione della sua professione io la vedo bene, nel senso che mi ha proprio vista nel picco di dolore massimo (beh, uno dei picchi peggiori...) e comunque mi ha contattata. Mi ha cercata proprio.
> Mi chiedo se non sia meglio così. Parlare con qualcuno, LUI, che sa già tutto, piuttosto che trovarmi di fronte una persona (un uomo in questo caso) che non sa niente di me, e al quale potrei raccontare tutto, col risultato di trovarmi un altro a cui faccio pena.
> ...


Ciao! Io credo che se vi vedeste per un caffè sarebbe inevitabile parlare di tuo marito, e forse parlarne proprio con una persona che sa già tutto, ti solleverebbe un po'. Ti ripeto che se ti ha cercata, vuole sapere almeno come stai. Dagli, e datti soprattutto una possibilità di un pomeriggio un po' diverso da quelli che stai trascorrendo ultimamente.
Ti abbraccio!


----------



## disincantata (6 Settembre 2014)

Per me dovresti tenerlo come amico. 

Nient'altro.

È vero......sa tutto....ma c'è anche il negativo in questo.

Tuo marito sarebbe sempre troppo presente tra voi due.

Invece dovrebbe rimanere un  ricordo solo tuo e non sei obbligata a dare spiegazioni a nessuno di quello che hai vissuto. 

Una mia collega è rimasta vedova dopo sei mesi. Al rientro del viaggio di nozze un  malore e la diagnosi. 

Giovanissima.

Si è risposata ed ha avuto due figli.  Non ha mai parlato con nessuno del suo dramma.

Uscivamo sempre insieme ma l'ho saputo molto dopo da chi l'aveva conosciuta all'epoca. 

Mai chiesto niente.  Giusto così.  

Ovvio che sapendolo dispiace.  Non è pena.


----------



## Solenero (6 Settembre 2014)

*abbracci*

... e poi, penso che mi manca venire abbracciata da qualcuno che non sia mia mamma.
Non mi abbraccia nessuno, non mi faccio più abbracciare da nessuno, da mesi, anzi da più di un anno.
Ho paura che se qualcuno mi abbracciasse andrei in mille pezzi.

Dopo aver riflettuto un paio di giorni, ho preso una pseudo-decisione. Mollo.
Non credo che una persona che mi fa stare così in bilico possa essere la risposta ad una domanda che non sapevo di avere. 

...ma resto. Leggerò le vostre storie e nel caso vi commenterò. E vi terrò aggiornati se dovesse succedere qualcosa.

Volubile come sono, può essere che torni a scrivere già stasera 

Buona domenica.
Sole.


----------



## disincantata (6 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> ... e poi, penso che mi manca venire abbracciata da qualcuno che non sia mia mamma.
> Non mi abbraccia nessuno, non mi faccio più abbracciare da nessuno, da mesi, anzi da più di un anno.
> Ho paura che se qualcuno mi abbracciasse andrei in mille pezzi.
> 
> ...


Mi sembra una scelta saggia.

però comincia a farti abbracciare da amiche amici e a scrollarti di dosso la tristezza. 

Non serve. Non puoi cambiare lo cose. Tieni il ricordo di tuo marito  come un amico a cui affidarti nei momenti negativi ma anche per sorridergli quando sei serena e quando tornerai ad essere felice. 

Non diventare un peso per te stessa.


----------



## Solenero (8 Settembre 2014)

Avevo detto che non avrei scritto a meno che non ci siano cose nuove da dire
Mi ha scritto che ha chiuso una storia (lunga)
Mi parla di lui, di quello che fa
Gli ho scritto i miei programmi per stasera (si stava chiacchierando) 
Mi ha scritto se la prossima volta lo porto con me.
Ho risposto "certo".

Ora ricomincio a pensare.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Avevo detto che non avrei scritto a meno che non ci siano cose nuove da dire
> Mi ha scritto che ha chiuso una storia (lunga)
> Mi parla di lui, di quello che fa
> Gli ho scritto i miei programmi per stasera (si stava chiacchierando)
> ...


Ma non pensare troppo. Tienici aggiornati.


----------



## rewindmee (8 Settembre 2014)

Nessuna critica, ma anzi un abbraccio forte.
E' una strada lunga, molti la hanno seguita in modo diverso. Qualcuno si chiude, magari con la scusa dei figli, però a mio avviso (l'ho vissuta da vicinissimo) è una strada sbagliata... questa stessa persona, quando è rimasta vedova un'amica del figlio, le ha consigliato di non farla. Però sto guardando quest'altra persona, e vedo come anche lei ci stia andando coi piedi di piombo... malgrado si veda con questa persona da oltre un anno, a tre anni dal lutto.
Quindi: non ti chiudere. Affronta la strada coi tuoi tempi, ma affrontala


----------



## rewindmee (16 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> ... e poi, penso che mi manca venire abbracciata da qualcuno che non sia mia mamma.
> Non mi abbraccia nessuno, non mi faccio più abbracciare da nessuno, da mesi, anzi da più di un anno.
> Ho paura che se qualcuno mi abbracciasse andrei in mille pezzi.


L'abbraccio è la forza più potente dell'universo.
Fatti abbracciare, ti farà bene. Comincia con i parenti e le amiche, e pian piano tornerà a essere una cosa "normale"


----------



## Solenero (17 Settembre 2014)

*aggiornamento...*

Vi aggiorno, se vi va 

Esco venerdì sera con lui.

Non c'è molto da dire. 
Lo sento poco, sembra distante.
più che distante, direi... generico. Come se non gli importasse della mia vita.
O forse della mia vita sa già troppo, chissà.

Dopo venerdì ne saprò di più sicuramente.
Almeno, spero


----------



## Apollonia (17 Settembre 2014)

Brava! Magari scopri che stai bene in sua compagnia!Buona serata! Poi raccontaci!


----------



## disincantata (17 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Vi aggiorno, se vi va
> 
> Esco venerdì sera con lui.
> 
> ...


Brava. Sii prudente.


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Vi aggiorno, se vi va
> 
> Esco venerdì sera con lui.
> 
> ...


Massima attenzione


----------



## lolapal (18 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> *Vi aggiorno, se vi va*
> 
> Esco venerdì sera con lui.
> 
> ...


Certo che ci va! 

Sembra distante... mmmh... non è che per caso ci sta solo andando piano?
Lui conosce la tua storia e, se parlate da un po', è molto probabile che i timori che hai esternato qui, se non glieli hai raccontati tu direttamente, li ha percepiti... quindi non vorrà far pressioni, cerca di farti sentire sicura...
Aspetta di incontrarlo, di persona ti renderai conto meglio.
Sii prudente, ma cerca di rilassarti e divertirti...


----------



## rewindmee (18 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Vi aggiorno, se vi va
> 
> Esco venerdì sera con lui.


E' l'unico modo per muovere le cose...


----------



## rewindmee (18 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Certo che ci va!
> 
> Sembra distante... mmmh... non è che per caso ci sta solo andando piano?


Anche secondo me ha paura di fare passi sbagliati... tranquilla


----------



## Solenero (18 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Massima attenzione


Perchè addirittura massima attenzione????


----------



## perplesso (18 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Perchè addirittura massima attenzione????


Perchè ormai 6 parte della famiglia e si preoccupano che tu non ti vada a cacciare in situazioni "strane" 

sono certo che sai il fatto tuo


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Perchè addirittura massima attenzione????


perchè tu sei ancora fragile, e mi dispiacerebbe che lui se ne possa approfittare.
occhi aperti, cara


----------



## Higgins (18 Settembre 2014)

Ciao Solenero 
Dopo tanto tempo soli si ha voglia di condividere di nuovo la propria intimità. 
Sarà sicuramente difficile però è un passo avanti che fai per te stessa.
Sono d'accordo con le ragazze di andarci piano anche perché credo che ti sembrerà molto strano uscire con un altro uomo.


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Ciao Solenero
> Dopo tanto tempo soli si ha voglia di condividere di nuovo la propria intimità.
> Sarà sicuramente difficile però è un passo avanti che fai per te stessa.
> Sono d'accordo con le ragazze di andarci piano anche perché credo che ti sembrerà molto strano uscire con un altro uomo.



secondo me il problema non è il fatto che a lei sembri strano uscire con un altro uomo, il punto, sempre secondo me, è che non ci sia totale buona fede da parte di questa persona.
è una mia sensazione, magari sbaglio


----------



## Higgins (18 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> secondo me il problema non è il fatto che a lei sembri strano uscire con un altro uomo, il punto, sempre secondo me, è che non ci sia totale buona fede da parte di questa persona.
> è una mia sensazione, magari sbaglio


Anche io un po' l'ho pensato. Uno che approfitta delle donne che vivono un periodo di fragilità,  però che diamine speriamo di no! Magari questo ha un sincero interesse... non possiamo giudicare


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Anche io un po' l'ho pensato. Uno che approfitta delle donne che vivono un periodo di fragilità, però che diamine speriamo di no! Magari questo ha un sincero interesse... non possiamo giudicare


non è strano che un uomo che conosci in ospedale, che conosce la vicenda, che lavora li... ti scrive dopo un anno... boh io lo trovo strano


----------



## rewindmee (18 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> secondo me il problema non è il fatto che a lei sembri strano uscire con un altro uomo, il punto, sempre secondo me, è che non ci sia totale buona fede da parte di questa persona.
> è una mia sensazione, magari sbaglio


Se le vuole bene deve scuoterla... no? 
Non è che stando chiusa si sente meglio...


----------



## disincantata (18 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> non è strano che un uomo che conosci in ospedale, che conosce la vicenda, che lavora li... ti scrive dopo un anno... boh io perché.
> 
> ovo strano


Io avevo capito che si sentissero da allora. ..come amici...ma ripeto o sono diventata diffidente a 60 anni o quest'uomo non mi convince ma non so  spiegare il perché. 

Come amico si. 

Comunque domani sera tifero' per lei.

Che passi una bella serata e si rilassi.


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io avevo capito che si sentissero da allora. ..come amici...ma ripeto o sono diventata diffidente a 60 anni o quest'uomo non mi convince ma non so  spiegare il perché.
> 
> Come amico si.
> 
> ...


Disy non lo so ma non convince nemmeno me. 
anche io tiferò per lei, indubbiamente


----------



## Solenero (18 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> non è strano che un uomo che conosci in ospedale, che conosce la vicenda, che lavora li... ti scrive dopo un anno... boh io lo trovo strano


Allora, cerco di essere meno criptica e spiegare meglio la situazione, e mi scuso se sono stata un pò reticente a parlarne finora, ma è difficile persino pensarlo, figurarsi scriverlo.
L'ho "conosciuto" in ospedale, era uno degli infermieri che seguivano mio marito.
Ovviamente, io non ho ricordi di lui, se non sfocati e lontani, la mia attenzione era totalmente a mio marito, e a farlo star bene e star con lui il più possibile (vivevo in ospedale con lui da quasi un mese).
Questo uomo non l'ho più sentito nè visto. Non lo ricordavo nemmeno più. Non esisteva proprio nella mia vita.
Fino a quando poche settimane fa mi ha contattata lui.
Inizialmente per chiedermi come stavo.
Poi qualche chiacchiera leggera, e io ero tranquilla, anzi mi faceva piacere che mi avesse scritto interessandomi a come stavo, dopo un anno dalla tragedia che mi ha colpita.
Poi una notte, dopo un paio di settimane, il primo messaggio "disarmante". "Ti pensavo".
Sono rimasta senza nulla da dire, ma qualcosa dentro si è mosso. Dopo 10 ore ho trovato il coraggio di scrivere solo "grazie".
Da lì in avanti qualche messaggio come prima, niente assolutamente di rilevante, e poi di nuovo, una sera che gli ho scritto che andavo di notte a camminare in montagna, un altro messaggio "mi porteresti con te, un giorno?".
Ho risposto in maniera simpatica e chiusa lì.
POi va beh, non sto a dirvi parola per parola, fatto sta che ci scambiamo i numeri di telefono (ci sentivamo in chat di fb, nostro unico contatto). 
E poi giorni fa la proposta, da parte sua, di bere qualcosa assieme. Ho pensato, ripensato, strapensato, per quasi 24 ore. E poi ho detto si, alla fine ho pensato che come esco a bere qualcosa con le amiche posso farlo anche con lui. 
Ecco, tutto qui.
Non mi stufa di messaggi e chiamate, ma chi l'ha detto che è un male? forse proprio perchè conosce la situazione sta cercando di andare con i piedi di piombo. Forse vuole semplicemente uscire a bersi qualcosa senza troppe menate.
Anche io mi chiedo perchè dopo un anno dall'UNICA VOLTA in cui ci siamo visti mi ha contattata, anche io mi faccio tante domande. 
Ma mi chiedo anche (questa è tosta) perchè IO MI FACCIO TUTTE QUESTE DOMANDE. Se fosse una donna, se mi avesse ricontattata un'infermiera del reparto per invitarmi a bere qualcosa e fare due chiacchiere, non starei qui a farmi tutte queste domande.
Non lo vedo egocentrico, anzi ha lasciato a me ogni decisione per quanto riguarda sentirci... non sento pressione nè sensazioni brutte... domani sera è la serata in cui lo vedrò, gradirei avere altri pareri, se possibile, di chi qui nel forum lo ha definito egocentrico e non "pulito" nelle intenzioni.
E lo sto dicendo senza polemica e tranquillamente, vorrei solo capire da cosa avete dedotto questi suoi difetti.
Vi ringrazio, 
Sole.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Allora, cerco di essere meno criptica e spiegare meglio la situazione, e mi scuso se sono stata un pò reticente a parlarne finora, ma è difficile persino pensarlo, figurarsi scriverlo.
> L'ho "conosciuto" in ospedale, era uno degli infermieri che seguivano mio marito.
> Ovviamente, io non ho ricordi di lui, se non sfocati e lontani, la mia attenzione era totalmente a mio marito, e a farlo star bene e star con lui il più possibile (vivevo in ospedale con lui da quasi un mese).
> Questo uomo non l'ho più sentito nè visto. Non lo ricordavo nemmeno più. Non esisteva proprio nella mia vita.
> ...




Maledetto trappolatalk. Non vedo quello  che  scrivo. Però stai attenta. Proprio perché c'è stata un'unica volta.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Allora, cerco di essere meno criptica e spiegare meglio la situazione, e mi scuso se sono stata un pò reticente a parlarne finora, ma è difficile persino pensarlo, figurarsi scriverlo.
> L'ho "conosciuto" in ospedale, era uno degli infermieri che seguivano mio marito.
> Ovviamente, io non ho ricordi di lui, se non sfocati e lontani, la mia attenzione era totalmente a mio marito, e a farlo star bene e star con lui il più possibile (vivevo in ospedale con lui da quasi un mese).
> Questo uomo non l'ho più sentito nè visto. Non lo ricordavo nemmeno più. Non esisteva proprio nella mia vita.
> ...


Non ho letto tutto, se l'uscita è solo  un incontro al bar per due chiacchiere non vedo nulla di preoccupante. Poi capirai se è come proseguire l'amicizia


----------



## rewindmee (19 Settembre 2014)

L'importante è il luogo d'incontro e le auto separate, dai...


----------



## Horny (19 Settembre 2014)

*sole*

chissà come stà andando l'appuntamento.
ti pensavo....:up:


----------



## lolapal (20 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> chissà come stà andando l'appuntamento.
> ti pensavo....:up:


Anche io... 

Sole, io credo che gli utenti che ti hannno detto di stare attenta sono semplicemente preoccupati perché, nei tuoi post, traspare un po' di ansia, e, visto che qui si ha solo i post per valutare le situazioni, è facile pensare che potrebbe essere per te "pericoloso". Che poi, questo "pericolo" può avere tante facce, da quella più nera (per es. è un malintenzionato) a quella più sottile (potresti essere ancora fragile).

Alla fine, sei tu che vivi la tua situazione e sei tu quella che sa cosa effettivamente sta vivendo... certe volte, diamo per scontate cose che per chi non ci conosce e con la mancanza del linguaggio non verbale, tanto scontate non sono...

Spero che vorrai ancora venire qui a raccontarci com'è stato l'incontro con questo tuo amico...


----------



## LDS (20 Settembre 2014)

forza, urgono notizie!

anche questa dà l'idea di essere una storia stile cento vetrine mica male!


----------



## Apollonia (20 Settembre 2014)

Ti ho pensata ieri sera! 
Se hai voglia raccontaci come è andata, le sensazioni che hai provato, quello che hai pensato...
Siamo qui!


----------



## disincantata (20 Settembre 2014)

Speriamo bene!


----------



## Solenero (20 Settembre 2014)

Eccomi ragazzi 
Ieri è andata benissimo. E stavolta ho avuto torto su tante cose. Non avrei dovuto essere così ansiosa, non avrei dovuto pensare a secondi fini o chissà quali risvolti, non avrei nemmeno dovuto immaginare scenari in cui venivo rapita da un malintezionato 
E' stata una delle serate più rilassanti e divertenti degli ultimi mesi.
Ho capito che avevo davanti un amico, e solo un amico, dopo nemmeno mezz'ora.
Ci siamo parlati per ORE, abbiamo parlato di tutto ed è stato fantastico.
E la cosa che più mi ha fatto star meglio è che non ho sentito... NULLA.
Lui mi piace, e molto, è una grandissima persona, simpaticissimo, ho riso ogni 2 minuti. Ma per quanto possa essere un bellissimo ragazzo non è scattato nulla dentro me quando me lo sono trovato davanti, se non il piacere di rivedere una persona che ha fatto parte, seppur per poco, del mio passato.
Ho scoperto un amico, sicuramente. Una persona che mi capisce quando parlo di dolore. Che mi fa una battuta per farmi ridere quando mi vede persa, ma che mi ascolta attentamente quando gli parlo dei miei progetti.
Non sarei più tornata a casa. Il tempo è volato. E già ci stiamo mettendo d'accordo per rivederci, perchè non è stato nulla di ciò che mi aspettavo, ma è stato ancora MEGLIO! 
Probabilmente era proprio quello che mi ci voleva: rompere il ghiaccio uscendo con un uomo, e tornare a casa con la voglia di uscirci ancora, con questo nuovo amico


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Eccomi ragazzi
> Ieri è andata benissimo. E stavolta ho avuto torto su tante cose. Non avrei dovuto essere così ansiosa, non avrei dovuto pensare a secondi fini o chissà quali risvolti, non avrei nemmeno dovuto immaginare scenari in cui venivo rapita da un malintezionato
> E' stata una delle serate più rilassanti e divertenti degli ultimi mesi.
> Ho capito che avevo davanti un amico, e solo un amico, dopo nemmeno mezz'ora.
> ...


Bene, benissimo ... Ma sai che eran tutti un po' in ansia per te ? Io invece avevo fiducia nella tua capacità di valutazione che da quel che ho letto mi sembra ti sia una con il timone ben saldo tra le mani nonostante le traversie della vita. Una persona con la quale condividere momenti sereni è un'ottima cosa, son contenta per te


----------



## disincantata (20 Settembre 2014)

Pure io sono felice 


per Solenero. 

Inutile fasciarsi la testa prima di cadere se non si prova almeno a camminare.

Adesso hai un amico che ti fa svagare il resto arriverà. 



La prudenza comunque serve sempre prima di approfondire una conoscenza. Ora lo conosci sotto altri aspetti.


Divertiti e rilassati.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2014)

*Solenero*

Augurandomi che presto tu chieda di trasformare il nick in solecaldo, ti scopro solo adesso.
Anch'io sarei stata un po' sospettosa.
Sono contenta per te che tu sia stata bene.
Dubito che lui ti abbia cercata dopo un anno per sola amicizia.
Hai beni che potrebbero fare gola? Se sì, fai attenzione che la disinteressata amicizia non sia propedeutica alla richiesta di un prestito.


----------



## Horny (20 Settembre 2014)

*buon pomeriggio*

sole (scusate ma....solenero...naaaaa)
aspettavo tue notizie.
sono proprio contenta che tu abbia passato una serata rilassante.
la vicenda era in effetti strana, ma mica ci sarà
sempre del marcio dappertutto.
pensiamo un attimo positivo, và.
si vive giorno per giorno.


----------



## Horny (20 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> forza, urgono notizie!
> 
> anche questa dà l'idea di essere una storia stile cento vetrine mica male!


lsd, il tuo avatar è orrendo.


----------



## LDS (20 Settembre 2014)

che piacere leggere che sei stata bene!

rilassarsi, liberare la mente, far scorrere il tempo con piacevolezza è importante!

keep up!


----------



## LDS (20 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> lsd, il tuo avatar è orrendo.



uno nuovo arriverà a breve!


----------



## rewindmee (20 Settembre 2014)

Non avevo dubbi che sarebbe stata una bella serata, fatte salve le precauzioni che avevo suggerito


----------



## georgemary (20 Settembre 2014)

Sole mi dispiace tantissimo per tuo marito.
Non devi in nessun modo sentirti in colpa.
Lui non c'è più... Succedono cose a cui è impossibile dare spiegazioni...vivi serenamente questa amicizia, tu sei viva e devi continuare a vivere, tuo marito sarà sempre con te.
Ti mando un abbraccio e ti do il benvenuto su questo forum, io scrivo pochino, leggo molto...ma non sempre mi sento di partecipare, non posso nel tuo caso astenermi.


----------



## Apollonia (21 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Eccomi ragazzi
> Ieri è andata benissimo. E stavolta ho avuto torto su tante cose. Non avrei dovuto essere così ansiosa, non avrei dovuto pensare a secondi fini o chissà quali risvolti, non avrei nemmeno dovuto immaginare scenari in cui venivo rapita da un malintezionato
> E' stata una delle serate più rilassanti e divertenti degli ultimi mesi.
> Ho capito che avevo davanti un amico, e solo un amico, dopo nemmeno mezz'ora.
> ...


Sono felice, felicissima che tu abbia trascorso una serata piacevole e gioiosa.
Non sono una persona maliziosa, forse a torto, ma ho creduto fin dall'inizio che non ci fosse un particolare interesse da parte sua nel vederti. E sono felice anche di un'altra cosa:il fatto che tu non abbia provato NULLA.
Un amico, in queste situazioni, è un vero toccasana!


----------



## lolapal (21 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Eccomi ragazzi
> Ieri è andata benissimo. E stavolta ho avuto torto su tante cose. Non avrei dovuto essere così ansiosa, non avrei dovuto pensare a secondi fini o chissà quali risvolti, non avrei nemmeno dovuto immaginare scenari in cui venivo rapita da un malintezionato
> E' stata una delle serate più rilassanti e divertenti degli ultimi mesi.
> Ho capito che avevo davanti un amico, e solo un amico, dopo nemmeno mezz'ora.
> ...



Sono molto contenta. Un passo alla volta, cara Sole... stai ricominciando a gioire della vita e questo è più che positivo ed è bello leggere che hai dei progetti. Mi sembra ottimo! :up:
Dai tempo al tempo...


----------



## tullio (21 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> E la cosa che più mi ha fatto star meglio è che non ho sentito... NULLA.
> Lui mi piace, e molto, è una grandissima persona, simpaticissimo, ho riso ogni 2 minuti. Ma per quanto possa essere un bellissimo ragazzo non è scattato nulla dentro me quando me lo sono trovato davanti, se non il piacere di rivedere una persona che ha fatto parte, seppur per poco, del mio passato.


Intanto complimenti: hai tenuto duro e ci sei riuscita. E tutto è andato per il meglio. 
L'amicizia tra un uomo e una donna, rara, è bellissima. Un'amicizia sessuata - perché i due non dimenticano di esser uomo e donna - ma non sessuale, nella quale non l'attrazione o la passione unisce ma, appunto, solo l'amicizia, l'affetto che si prova per l'altro/a. Ciascuno apprezza l'altro, magari anche esteticamente (che bella la mia amica, anzi è proprio bona!) ma ciò che si desidera dell'altro non è il corpo ma la mente, l'affetto, la comprensione, la sintonia. 
Tempo fa parlammo qui sul forum della possibilità di avere un'amicizia con una persona di sesso diverso e raccontai la mia esperienza, della mia migliore amica, una donna. Il giorno in cui la nostra amicizia è diventata mnifesta, avevamo stabilito di incontrarci a Firenze. Onestamente devo dire che speravo qualcosa di assai intimo da quell'incontro e invece ci siamo messi a camminare per la città, i musei, le strade, raccontando tutto di noi reciprocamente e facendo toccare le nostre anime. Lei era bellissima, conn i tacchi alti, la gonna semitrasparente, insomma proprio bella. Ed io ero orgogliosissimo di quanto fosse sexy senza nessun retropensiero di carattere erotico. 
Oggi questapersona che hai incontrato non fa più paarte, poco o tanto del tuo passato: fa parte del tuo presente. E' entrata nella tua vita e, pur senza avere la sfera di cristallo per scoprire il futuro, ha già fatto molto per te, permettendoti di aprirti ancora alla vita. Ti ha dato molto e, sicuramente, anche se ora non ci pensi, hai dato molto anche tu a lui. 
Spero davvero che possa essere l'inizio di un'amicizia splendida; spero ancora di più che possa essere un inizio nuovo per te. 
Ancora bravissima!


----------



## Apollonia (21 Settembre 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> L'amicizia tra un uomo e una donna, rara, è bellissima. Un'amicizia sessuata - perché i due non dimenticano di esser uomo e donna - ma non sessuale.


Vero, vero, verissimo! Io l'ho provata tempo fa, e la sto riprovando adesso! Ed avere un amico maschio è merce rara e preziosa!


----------



## Solenero (21 Settembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Vero, vero, verissimo! Io l'ho provata tempo fa, e la sto riprovando adesso! Ed avere un amico maschio è merce rara e preziosa!


Lui sarebbe il mio primo amico uomo.
Prima che la mia vita fosse stravolta, prima di mio marito, non ci ho mai creduto. 
Pensavo che un interesse, da una parte o dall'altra, dovesse sempre esserci.
Poi succedono cose che ti cambiano la vita, e anche il modo di pensare, il punto di vista, tutto.
E ora potrei crederci. Ora che ho incontrato lui posso riuscire a crederci 

Vi ringrazio di esservi preoccupati per me, vi ringrazio delle parole di incoraggiamento e di quelle di attenzione.
Tutti quanti, vi siete comportati da amici... 
Vi terrò aggiornati, sicuramente.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Vero, vero, verissimo! Io l'ho provata tempo fa, e la sto riprovando adesso! Ed avere un amico maschio è merce rara e preziosa!


Quoto


Solenero ha detto:


> Lui sarebbe il mio primo amico uomo.
> Prima che la mia vita fosse stravolta, prima di mio marito, non ci ho mai creduto.
> Pensavo che un interesse, da una parte o dall'altra, dovesse sempre esserci.
> Poi succedono cose che ti cambiano la vita, e anche il modo di pensare, il punto di vista, tutto.
> ...


Spero sia per te una splendida esperienza
Io oggi sono andata a un matrimonio con il mio migliore amico. Chiacchere durante il viaggio andate e ritorno e un bel pomeriggio insieme.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Lui sarebbe il mio primo amico uomo.
> Prima che la mia vita fosse stravolta, prima di mio marito, non ci ho mai creduto.
> Pensavo che un interesse, da una parte o dall'altra, dovesse sempre esserci.
> Poi succedono cose che ti cambiano la vita, e anche il modo di pensare, il punto di vista, tutto.
> ...


... io te lo devo dire.
A me 'sta storia non quaglia.
Spero di sbagliarmi.
Però... dubito che lui abbia come intento l'amicizia.


----------



## rewindmee (22 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... io te lo devo dire.
> A me 'sta storia non quaglia.
> Spero di sbagliarmi.
> Però... dubito che lui abbia come intento l'amicizia.


E' la natura. Ho molte amiche, me le scoperei quasi tutte. Ma non vuol dire che non sia amico.
Però quando parliamo, se so che tanto non si combina niente, sono un piacevole intrattenitore e loro stanno benissimo 
Per questo dico che è una bella amicizia, quella che sta cominciando. Non è solo spinta da secondi fini, per lui


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> E' la natura. Ho molte amiche, me le scoperei quasi tutte. Ma non vuol dire che non sia amico.
> Però quando parliamo, se so che tanto non si combina niente, sono un piacevole intrattenitore e loro stanno benissimo
> Per questo dico che è una bella amicizia, quella che sta cominciando. Non è solo spinta da secondi fini, per lui


Immagino siano persone che hai frequentato spesso, se non quotidianamente, per diverso tempo.
Un uomo che cerca una donna che ha visto anni prima e poi mai più, peraltro in un contesto molto particolare... non è che abbia un SECONDO fine.
Ha un fine. E non credo sia l'amicizia. Non voglio pensare a chissà quali oscure trame, anche se sto arricciando il naso, invero. Magari è semplicemente rimasto colpito. E per un sacco di tempo, pur ricordando perfettamente nome e cognome, si è astenuto dal contattarla per rispettare il lutto. Poi, avendo pensato che il periodo intercorso fosse adeguato, si è fatto vivo.
A me sta cosa fa venire un senso di inquietudine comunque.


----------



## rewindmee (22 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Immagino siano persone che hai frequentato spesso, se non quotidianamente, per diverso tempo.
> Un uomo che cerca una donna che ha visto anni prima e poi mai più, peraltro in un contesto molto particolare... non è che abbia un SECONDO fine.
> Ha un fine. E non credo sia l'amicizia. Non voglio pensare a chissà quali oscure trame, anche se sto arricciando il naso, invero. Magari è semplicemente rimasto colpito. E per un sacco di tempo, pur ricordando perfettamente nome e cognome, si è astenuto dal contattarla per rispettare il lutto. Poi, avendo pensato che il periodo intercorso fosse adeguato, si è fatto vivo.
> A me sta cosa fa venire un senso di inquietudine comunque.


Ovvio che le frequento spesso. Però ho anche fatto mosse come quella in questione.
Una nostra amica si è separata lo scorso anno e le è morta una figlia questa estate. Meno di una settimana dopo il funerale l'ho invitata a cena fuori, anche se prima del funerale non la vedevo da un anno, e anche prima non ci frequentavamo assiduamente da 5-6 anni.
Eppure è stata felicissima, anche se è stata una sera difficile.
Si chiama buona volontà.
Questo caso potrebbe essere simile. Io prima di invitare la mia amica ho passato due giorni infernali, a chiedermi se era il caso... e prima ho chiamato altre amiche comuni, che mi hanno definitivamente spinto


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ovvio che le frequento spesso. Però ho anche fatto mosse come quella in questione.
> Una nostra amica si è separata lo scorso anno e le è morta una figlia questa estate. Meno di una settimana dopo il funerale l'ho invitata a cena fuori, anche se prima del funerale non la vedevo da un anno, e anche prima non ci frequentavamo assiduamente da 5-6 anni.
> Eppure è stata felicissima, anche se è stata una sera difficile.
> Si chiama buona volontà.
> Questo caso potrebbe essere simile. Io prima di invitare la mia amica ho passato due giorni infernali, a chiedermi se era il caso... e prima ho chiamato altre amiche comuni, che mi hanno definitivamente spinto


Riavvolgibbile, quello che non torna è la motivazione alla base.
Tu la tua amica la conoscevi PRIMA.
Questo uomo fa l'INFERMIERE e ha conosciuto lei in reparto.
Hai presente quanta gente, purtroppo, avrà visto morire e quante mogli, sorelle, figlie avrà visto ai capezzali?
Difficile ricordarsi nomi e cognomi.
Ma mi fermo qui, il mio dubbio l'ho espresso.


----------



## rewindmee (22 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Riavvolgibbile, quello che non torna è la motivazione alla base.
> Tu la tua amica la conoscevi PRIMA.
> Questo uomo fa l'INFERMIERE e ha conosciuto lei in reparto.
> Hai presente quanta gente, purtroppo, avrà visto morire e quante mogli, sorelle, figlie avrà visto ai capezzali?
> ...


La conoscevo appena, come le mamme dei compagni di classe dei figli... davvero poco.
Certo, più che in questo caso 

Può essere semplicemente che le sia rimasta impressa, e poi se la è ricordata e l'ha ricontattata.
Io ho ritrovato compagne di scuola delle elementari, nello stesso modo... e senza Facebook 
Addirittura ho ritrovato una ragazzina vista un giorno quando avevo 16 anni, fa il medico a Firenze.
Però quel giorno del 1982 avevo vissuto sensazioni che mi sono rimaste dentro (niente di sessuale, anzi), e quindi l'ho ricontattata.


----------



## tullio (22 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Però... dubito che lui abbia come intento l'amicizia.


L'errore - se posso permettermi di chiamarlo così - è di immaginare che ci sia un intento. Non può accadere tutto senza intento? Quando mi trovai con il mio primo compagno di banco alle elementari nacque un'amicizia che non aveva intenti. Se fosse stata una ragazza non sarebbe cambiato nulla. Del resto alle superiori avevo di mira alcune ragazze, con alcune della quali avevo amicizia, e non avevo di mira altre, con le quali ho sviluppato una calda amicizia. Con una, che stava per farsi suora, come poi è accaduto, in particolare ho avuto a lungo un caro affetto e certo non ho mai pensato di combinare qualcosa. In certe situazioni uno ci si trova e, se ci si trova bene, spera di continuare. Magari apprezza una donna, anche esteticametne, ma non per questo la desidera. E se la invita, un caffè, un aperitivo, una cena, perché dovrebbe avere una mira? Anzi, magari parli dei suoi amori. E' davvero necessario essere gay per avere amicizia ocn una donna?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Settembre 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> L'errore - se posso permettermi di chiamarlo così - è di immaginare che ci sia un intento. Non può accadere tutto senza intento? Quando mi trovai con il mio primo compagno di banco alle elementari nacque un'amicizia che non aveva intenti. Se fosse stata una ragazza non sarebbe cambiato nulla. Del resto alle superiori avevo di mira alcune ragazze, con alcune della quali avevo amicizia, e non avevo di mira altre, con le quali ho sviluppato una calda amicizia. Con una, che stava per farsi suora, come poi è accaduto, in particolare ho avuto a lungo un caro affetto e certo non ho mai pensato di combinare qualcosa. In certe situazioni uno ci si trova e, se ci si trova bene, spera di continuare. Magari apprezza una donna, anche esteticametne, ma non per questo la desidera. E se la invita, un caffè, un aperitivo, una cena, perché dovrebbe avere una mira? Anzi, magari parli dei suoi amori. E' davvero necessario essere gay per avere amicizia ocn una donna?


Tullio, parli con una che nella sua vita ha avuto sempre amicizie perlopiù maschili.
Amicizie nate da interessi in comune, modo di intendere la vita comune, schiettezza e pochi fronzoli nella comunicazione.
A parte le amicizie prepuberali nelle quali il secondo fine può essere al massimo la collezione di figurine,
l'amicizia vera tra uomo e donna è un raro trasformarsi in fratellanza di una conoscenza e forte affinità tra due esseri di sesso opposto... e io ci credo. 
Conoscenza e forte affinità che non si sviluppano in un incontro.
In un incontro è più facile il colpo di fulmine. Secondo me. 
Ma fino a qui non ci sarebbe nulla di che, se non il momento tristemente inopportuno.
Quando invece uno si segna il mio nome e cognome e poi aspetta che sia il momento buono per provarci, ehm, per dimostrarmi la sua amicizia senza secondo fine... beh, io un paio di domandine me le faccio.
Da donna.
Tipo: ma questo, in tutto questo tempo, non ha avuto di meglio da fare? Strano, evè? 
Poi di cose strane e assolutamente innocenti è pieno il mondo. 
Poi magari la nostra amica qui ha il viso di una madonna di Raffaello e a lui nome e cognome si sono marchiati a fuoco sul cuore.
Però stiamo parlando di una persona che magari è vulnerabile e può tendere ad essere fiduciosa in eccesso per una serie di motivi.
E dato che, da donna, certe sorprese capitano a noi, la invito alla prudenza.


----------



## Solenero (22 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tullio, parli con una che nella sua vita ha avuto sempre amicizie perlopiù maschili.
> Amicizie nate da interessi in comune, modo di intendere la vita comune, schiettezza e pochi fronzoli nella comunicazione.
> A parte le amicizie prepuberali nelle quali il secondo fine può essere al massimo la collezione di figurine,
> l'amicizia vera tra uomo e donna è un raro trasformarsi in fratellanza di una conoscenza e forte affinità tra due esseri di sesso opposto... e io ci credo.
> ...


Ciao Sbriciolata, grazie dell'invito alla prudenza. Non sono sarcastica, sia chiaro.
Intanto chiarisco che non sono una Madonna di Raffaello  e anche lo fossi, penso che vedermi nelle condizioni in cui mi ha visto lui renderebbero inavvicinabile anche la più bella delle donne. Come potete facilmente immaginare, passavo le giornate in semi-pigiama, sempre con gli occhi gonfi e i capelli legati con le mollette, praticamente a parte la doccia giornaliera non curavo nulla di me. Ma è normale che sia così, la mia scala di priorità aveva subito un brusco cambiamento, in cui il mio aspetto fisico era l'ultimo dei miei problemi.
Io sono vulnerabile, questo è vero. Ma in senso contrario a quello che dici tu. Non mi fido, ho ricevuto tante di quelle mazzate in questi mesi da persone che si dichiaravano amiche che ora qualunque persona entri nella mia sfera personale viene vagliata prima di PROVARE a fidarmi, donna o uomo che sia.
Non ho detto che mi fido di quest'uomo, ma che avendoci passato una serata mi sono accorta essere non interessato a me, per una serie di sue confidenze, da un punto di vista sentimentale.
Mi ha detto che è rimasto colpito, al tempo in cui ci siamo conosciuti, dalla mia forza, da come mi comportavo quotidianamente con mio marito. Mi ha anche detto di avermi cercato perchè un collega che abita nella mia stessa città mi ha nominata in un discorso avendomi incontrata qualche giorno prima. Quindi può anche essere che ero uscita dalla sua testa esattamente come lui era uscito dalla mia, e che gli sono tornata in mente perchè il collega mi ha nominata...
E poi: anche fosse rimasto colpito da me (fisicamente o dalla mia forza, è uguale) e avesse deciso di aspettare, di dare tempo al tempo, per ricontattarmi, non mi sembra una brutta cosa. Sarebbe stato inopportuno forse un mese dopo, ma anche lì non saprei dire, perchè è successo solo adesso.
Non so come posso spiegare quello che sento, ci provo.
Sono terrorizzata dalla sola idea di conoscere un uomo ex-novo, che non sa NULLA di me e della mia vita... terrorizzata perchè prima o poi arriverebbe inevitabilmente il momento in cui dovrei spiegargli cosa è successo nel mio passato. Con lui questo terrore non c'è, ed è "rilassante" sapere di avere davanti qualcuno a cui non devo spiegare nulla, non devo temere le sue domande sul mio passato, anzi, quando me le fa sa anche di cosa sto parlando, dal punto di vista medico ma anche e soprattutto emotivo.
Per quel che ne so io lui la pensa come me. Esce da una lunga storia con una donna che lo "soffocava" e ora ha voglia di uscire, conoscere gente, divertirsi. E forse proprio perchè conosce il mio passato sa che anche io non voglio altro che un amico, e che anche io non ho fini, secondi o primi che siano
Ho sempre pensato due cose: che gli uomini siano tutti uguali, e che non esiste amicizia tra uomo e donna.
per 35 anni queste due cose sono stati punti fermi, confermarti più volte lungo la mia vita, da adolescente in avanti.
Ora che tutto è cambiato, che il mio punto di vista è cambiato, sono cambiati anche questi due punti fermi. Li sto mettendo in discussione. E magari sbaglio, e me lo dirà il tempo. O magari ho ragione ad aprire un attimo la mente e cercare di vedere al di là di convinzioni che sicuramente molti di voi riterranno stupide e bigotte.
Con questo, Sbriciolata, voglio dire che magari hai ragione tu, che c'è eccome un secondo fine, ma io per ora non lo vedo. Voglio dare una possibilità a questa persona di essermi amico, se vorrà. Se ci proverà... vedrò come comportarmi sul momento, ora non ci penso, non ci voglio pensare probabilmente, perchè andrebbe a finire che mi tornerebbe la paura di uscire con lui, l'agitazione che avevo l'altra sera e che ora è passata, che quando mi scrive non sento più tremare nulla.
Grazie a voi, e ogni opinione o critica è sempre, sempre, sempre, ben accetta e valutata. Io i consigli li accetto volentieri.
Sole


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ciao Sbriciolata, grazie dell'invito alla prudenza. Non sono sarcastica, sia chiaro.
> Intanto chiarisco che non sono una Madonna di Raffaello  e anche lo fossi, penso che vedermi nelle condizioni in cui mi ha visto lui renderebbero inavvicinabile anche la più bella delle donne. Come potete facilmente immaginare, passavo le giornate in semi-pigiama, sempre con gli occhi gonfi e i capelli legati con le mollette, praticamente a parte la doccia giornaliera non curavo nulla di me. Ma è normale che sia così, la mia scala di priorità aveva subito un brusco cambiamento, in cui il mio aspetto fisico era l'ultimo dei miei problemi.
> Io sono vulnerabile, questo è vero. Ma in senso contrario a quello che dici tu. Non mi fido, ho ricevuto tante di quelle mazzate in questi mesi da persone che si dichiaravano amiche che ora qualunque persona entri nella mia sfera personale viene vagliata prima di PROVARE a fidarmi, donna o uomo che sia.
> Non ho detto che mi fido di quest'uomo, ma che avendoci passato una serata mi sono accorta essere non interessato a me, per una serie di sue confidenze, da un punto di vista sentimentale.
> ...



Ci sono tante cose brutte al mondo, ma anche alcune bellissime  . L'importante è che tu abbia cura di te


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ci sono tante cose brutte al mondo, ma anche alcune bellissime  . L'importante è che tu abbia cura di te


Anch'io ho provato la tua stessa inquietudine.
Il racconto del suo comportamento e le circostanze mi rendono ancor più sospettosa.
L'avevo già detto.
Se non dimostra interesse sessuale è ancor più inquietante.


----------



## disincantata (22 Settembre 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> L'errore - se posso permettermi di chiamarlo così - è di immaginare che ci sia un intento. Non può accadere tutto senza intento? Quando mi trovai con il mio primo compagno di banco alle elementari nacque un'amicizia che non aveva intenti. Se fosse stata una ragazza non sarebbe cambiato nulla. Del resto alle superiori avevo di mira alcune ragazze, con alcune della quali avevo amicizia, e non avevo di mira altre, con le quali ho sviluppato una calda amicizia. Con una, che stava per farsi suora, come poi è accaduto, in particolare ho avuto a lungo un caro affetto e certo non ho mai pensato di combinare qualcosa. In certe situazioni uno ci si trova e, se ci si trova bene, spera di continuare. Magari apprezza una donna, anche esteticametne, ma non per questo la desidera. E se la invita, un caffè, un aperitivo, una cena, perché dovrebbe avere una mira? Anzi, magari parli dei suoi amori. E' davvero necessario essere gay per avere amicizia ocn una donna?


Assolutamente no.

Quelli che conta e' che sia sincero. Disinteressato.

Per secondi fini io ho pensato ad altro. Non al desiderio di lei  che se ci fosse sarebbe pure gradevole se emergesse nel tempo e con delicatezza.

Purtroppo di gente che approfitta della debolezza e generosita'  di persone sensibili e' pieno il mondo. 

Sia uomini che donne ne sono capaci. Purtroppo.

Mio marito e' incappato in un falso amico che lo ha rovinato.

Lui non si e' accorto che lo usava.


----------



## Solenero (22 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io ho provato la tua stessa inquietudine.
> Il racconto del suo comportamento e le circostanze mi rendono ancor più sospettosa.
> L'avevo già detto.
> Se non dimostra interesse sessuale è ancor più inquietante.


Ma INSOMMA 
Vi spiegate, per cortesia? 
non riesco a capire, non so leggervi nel pensiero!
Se scrivete una vostra opinione son contenta, ma almeno motivatela ... altrimenti mi fate confusione!!!

Perchè sarebbe ancora più inquietante???????????????????????


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ma INSOMMA
> Vi spiegate, per cortesia?
> non riesco a capire, non so leggervi nel pensiero!
> Se scrivete una vostra opinione son contenta, ma almeno motivatela ... altrimenti mi fate confusione!!!
> ...


Tra voi non c'era stato allora nessun rapporto se non professionale.
Non c'era quindi alcun motivo amichevole per rintracciarti.
O vuole avere una relazione con te, affascinato da te (non è necessario essere una madonna) o pensa di poter avere altri vantaggi, magari di tipo economico.
Io escluderei il desiderio di amicizia.
L'amicizia si trova, non la si cerca, soprattutto tra uomo e donna.


----------



## Solenero (23 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tra voi non c'era stato allora nessun rapporto se non professionale.
> Non c'era quindi alcun motivo amichevole per rintracciarti.
> O vuole avere una relazione con te, affascinato da te (non è necessario essere una madonna) o pensa di poter avere altri vantaggi, magari di tipo economico.
> Io escluderei il desiderio di amicizia.
> L'amicizia si trova, non la si cerca, soprattutto tra uomo e donna.



Vantaggi di tipo economico???:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
So che non mi conosci, ma fidati se ti dico che è da escludere totalmente!!!
A meno che non voglia prendersi tutti i debiti che abbiamo fatto con mio marito... cosa che dubito fortemente!
Non ti sembra, e scusa se mi permetto senza conoscerti, di essere un pò esagerata?
Anche a me è successo (e penso sia successo un pò a tutti) di conoscere una persona in un determinato contesto per poi farla uscire dal quel contesto per diventarne amica...
Sono diventata molto amica anche della ragazza che faceva l'EEG a mio marito quasi giornalmente, e non la trovo un'amicizia finta...
Ma sinceramente, perchè non potrebbe veramente provare per me quello che provo per lui? interesse si, ma non di tipo sentimentale o sessuale? 
Possibile che ci sia sempre del marcio, ovunque?
Se non è interessato a me a livello relazionale, addirittura lo dovrebbe essere a livello economico?
Scusami, lo trovo assurdo, come se SI DOVESSE PER FORZA trovare qualcosa che non va.
Sole.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Vantaggi di tipo economico???:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> So che non mi conosci, ma fidati se ti dico che è da escludere totalmente!!!
> A meno che non voglia prendersi tutti i debiti che abbiamo fatto con mio marito... cosa che dubito fortemente!
> Non ti sembra, e scusa se mi permetto senza conoscerti, di essere un pò esagerata?
> ...


Io non ho mai cercato amicizia in persone che non vedevo da due anni se l'amicizia non si è sviluppata in quel contesto. Nessuno ha mai cercato la mia amicizia a distanza di anni.
Se poi lo facesse un uomo penserei che ha una rubrica da far scorrere per trovare donne che immagina disponibili.
Se tu sei convinta che non abbia interesse sessuale (ma aspetta almeno la terza uscita) allora ho ipotizzato un interesse economico. Se escludi quella possibilità resta solo l'interesse sessuale.
Perché marcio? Non credo che l'interesse sessuale sia marcio. E' inquietante dopo due anni.


----------



## ivanl (23 Settembre 2014)

Poverina, la state terrorizzando! 
E' bene che stia all'occhio, per evitare che questa persona approfitti di una situazione di debolezza, ma che viva questa esperienza, su! 
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Vantaggi di tipo economico???:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> So che non mi conosci, ma fidati se ti dico che è da escludere totalmente!!!
> A meno che non voglia prendersi tutti i debiti che abbiamo fatto con mio marito... cosa che dubito fortemente!
> Non ti sembra, e scusa se mi permetto senza conoscerti, di essere un pò esagerata?
> ...


La mia amicizia con il mio migliore amico è nata così. Ignorati per anni. A mala pena un saluto
Poi un messaggio suo su Fb e da li mesi di mail in cui ci siamo raccontati le nostre vite e ora è una dell persone più importanti della mia vita.
Quindi, valuta bene, ma non è così impossibile che magari casualmente ti ha trovato su FB e possa nascere qualcosa di bello


----------



## rewindmee (23 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ma sinceramente, perchè non potrebbe veramente provare per me quello che provo per lui? interesse si, ma non di tipo sentimentale o sessuale?
> Possibile che ci sia sempre del marcio, ovunque?
> Se non è interessato a me a livello relazionale, addirittura lo dovrebbe essere a livello economico?
> Scusami, lo trovo assurdo, come se SI DOVESSE PER FORZA trovare qualcosa che non va.
> Sole.


Scusate... la domanda è da porre a un uomo, non a donne che peraltro vedono gli uomini sotto una luce oscura 

Secondo me la storia quadra. Lui può essere mosso da motivazioni sincere. Che poi accanto a queste motivazioni ce ne possano essere altre, ti dico che ci possono stare. Se una donna è in qualche modo desiderabile (culturalmente, caratterialmente, esteticamente), l'uomo avrà comunque attenzione per quel lato. Ma a mio avviso potrebbe essere sincero. A me è capitato di riallacciare a distanza di tempo, niente di strano.


----------



## Solenero (23 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho mai cercato amicizia in persone che non vedevo da due anni se l'amicizia non si è sviluppata in quel contesto. Nessuno ha mai cercato la mia amicizia a distanza di anni.
> Se poi lo facesse un uomo penserei che ha una rubrica da far scorrere per trovare donne che immagina disponibili.
> Se tu sei convinta che non abbia interesse sessuale (ma aspetta almeno la terza uscita) allora ho ipotizzato un interesse economico. Se escludi quella possibilità resta solo l'interesse sessuale.
> Perché marcio? Non credo che l'interesse sessuale sia marcio. E' inquietante dopo due anni.


Beh ho trovato una persona che in quanto a cinismo batte anche me. O sesso, o soldi. Altro non fa muovere un uomo. Devi essere molto triste, o molto frustrata. O devi essere stata veramente mazzata dalla vita. In qualsiasi caso, mi dispiace che tu la veda SOLO in questi due termini. 
Marcio è ciò che si capisce dalle tue parole. Marcio è il riassunto che ho fatto io di quello che hai scritto tu. Non puoi vedere al di là delle tue convinzioni, che tutto sia appunto SESSO O SOLDI. E basta.



farfalla ha detto:


> La mia amicizia con il mio migliore amico è nata così. Ignorati per anni. A mala pena un saluto
> Poi un messaggio suo su Fb e da li mesi di mail in cui ci siamo raccontati le nostre vite e ora è una dell persone più importanti della mia vita.
> Quindi, valuta bene, ma non è così impossibile che magari casualmente ti ha trovato su FB e possa nascere qualcosa di bello


Grazie di queste parole carine. Io non dico che sarà così nel mio caso, ma è bello e incoraggiante sapere che non è o tutto bianco o tutto nero.



rewindmee ha detto:


> Scusate... la domanda è da porre a un uomo, non a donne che peraltro vedono gli uomini sotto una luce oscura
> 
> Secondo me la storia quadra. Lui può essere mosso da motivazioni sincere. Che poi accanto a queste motivazioni ce ne possano essere altre, ti dico che ci possono stare. Se una donna è in qualche modo desiderabile (culturalmente, caratterialmente, esteticamente), l'uomo avrà comunque attenzione per quel lato. Ma a mio avviso potrebbe essere sincero. A me è capitato di riallacciare a distanza di tempo, niente di strano.


Allora: io sono uscita con lui ben sapendo che avrebbe potuto provarci, anzi ero quasi certa che ci avrebbe provato. E se sono uscita nonostante questa certezza (che poi si è rivelata falsa) è perchè anche a me lui piace fisicamente, e molto. E mi piace come mi fanno sentire i suoi messaggi.
Solo DOPO, quando me lo sono trovato davanti e abbiamo chiacchierato per ore, mi sono resa conto che seppur bello, seppure molto attento e simpatico etc, non poteva essere altro che un amico, per me. Sicuramente non mi attrae fisicamente, nel senso che non è scattato nessun Click nella mia testa.
Magari lui mi avrebbe ricercata anche se fossi stata un cesso, chi lo sa. Magari è rimasto colpito veramente dalla mia forza, come mi ha detto. 
Lui mi ha detto che ha agito d'istinto, ricontattandomi. Senza stare a ragionarci sopra troppo.
E sono contenta che l'abbia fatto.


----------



## Hellseven (23 Settembre 2014)

* ... ma è bello e incoraggiante sapere che non è o tutto bianco o tutto nero...


*Ciao.
No, non lo è mai, nulla lo è.
Per fortuna o purtroppo dipende come ci poniamo.
Ma la vita secondo me è una immensa, infinita sfumatura di grigi ....


----------



## andrea53 (23 Settembre 2014)

*No si sa, non sappiamo, nessuno può sapere se domani...*

Allora: io sono uscita con lui ben sapendo che avrebbe potuto provarci, anzi ero quasi certa che ci avrebbe provato. E se sono uscita nonostante questa certezza (che poi si è rivelata falsa) è perchè anche a me lui piace fisicamente, e molto. E *mi piace come mi fanno sentire i suoi messaggi.*
Solo DOPO, quando me lo sono trovato davanti e abbiamo chiacchierato per ore, mi sono resa conto che seppur bello, seppure molto attento e simpatico etc, non poteva essere altro che un amico, per me. Sicuramente non mi attrae fisicamente, nel senso che non è scattato nessun Click nella mia testa.
Magari lui mi avrebbe ricercata anche se fossi stata un cesso, chi lo sa. Magari è rimasto colpito veramente dalla mia forza, come mi ha detto. 
Lui mi ha detto che ha agito d'istinto, ricontattandomi. Senza stare a ragionarci sopra troppo.
E sono contenta che l'abbia fatto.[/QUOTE]


non lo sai neppure tu... domani potrebbe attrarti anche in qualche altro modo. Quando avrai la testa più sgombra e più lontana dal dolore. Lo saprai soltanto tra qualche tempo. Non si sa tra quanto, il giorno in cui avrai la mente più serena. Lui o un altro... chi lo sa. Lascia scivolare gli eventi, cerca di essere più tranquilla che puoi. Le domande che ti fai non servono a nulla. Quel che hai perso non lo potrai riavere, quel che avrai sarà semplicemente diverso. E' la vita, la tua vita. Ti darà qualcosa di nuovo, qualcosa d'altro. Intanto ti ha fatto bene, ti ha rasserenato, almeno un po'. Ti pare poco?


----------



## Solenero (24 Settembre 2014)

*e ora?*

Cari ragazzi di Tradi,
ora mi lancerete i pomodori (marci) 

Mi ha invitato domani sera a casa sua. Per berci un bicchiere di vino assieme.
Gli ho detto di no. Of course.
Essendo una grande fan delle Regole, gli ho detto di essere già impegnata, domani sera.
...

Ok, pomodori marci, a me ...:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Cari ragazzi di Tradi,
> ora mi lancerete i pomodori (marci)
> 
> Mi ha invitato domani sera a casa sua. Per berci un bicchiere di vino assieme.
> ...


Perchè? 
Dai per scontato una cosa che scontata non é
Io avrei accettato almeno che il tono di voce o qualcosa ti è suonata strana.


----------



## rewindmee (24 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Cari ragazzi di Tradi,
> ora mi lancerete i pomodori (marci)
> 
> Mi ha invitato domani sera a casa sua. Per berci un bicchiere di vino assieme.
> ...


Ha fatto bene... non c'è fretta


----------



## Horny (24 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Cari ragazzi di Tradi,
> ora mi lancerete i pomodori (marci)
> 
> Mi ha invitato domani sera a casa sua. Per berci un bicchiere di vino assieme.
> ...


delle Regole?
perché hai detto no?
paura?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Beh ho trovato una persona che in quanto a cinismo batte anche me. *O sesso, o soldi. Altro non fa muovere un uomo. Devi essere molto triste, o molto frustrata. O devi essere stata veramente mazzata dalla vita. In qualsiasi caso, mi dispiace che tu la veda SOLO in questi due termini.
> Marcio è ciò che si capisce dalle tue parole. Marcio è il riassunto che ho fatto io di quello che hai scritto tu. Non puoi vedere al di là delle tue convinzioni, che tutto sia appunto SESSO O SOLDI. E basta.
> *
> 
> ...


Calmati che non ho parlato male di te ma ti ho invitato alla prudenza come avrei fatto con un'amica.
Buonasera.


----------



## Solenero (24 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè?
> Dai per scontato una cosa che scontata non é
> Io avrei accettato almeno che il tono di voce o qualcosa ti è suonata strana.


Me la sono fatta sotto dalla paura



rewindmee ha detto:


> Ha fatto bene... non c'è fretta


E poi appunto, non c'è fretta...



horby ha detto:


> delle Regole?
> perché hai detto no?
> paura?


Le Regole  le mie amate Regole, mai accettare un invito da un uomo una sera per l'altra... dirsi impegnate... 
Ho detto no perchè, come detto sopra, me la sono fatta sotto dalla paura.
Perchè anche se sono stata moooolto bene l'altra volta, vorrei rivederlo ancora extra mura domestiche.
Non me la sento proprio di andare a casa sua. 
Se dovessi uscire di nuovo con lui, sarà per USCIRE, non per restare a casa.
Che non si sa mai.
Che poi i pomodori marci me li lancio da sola.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Beh ho trovato una persona che in quanto a cinismo batte anche me. O sesso, o soldi. Altro non fa muovere un uomo. Devi essere molto triste, o molto frustrata. O devi essere stata veramente mazzata dalla vita. In qualsiasi caso, mi dispiace che tu la veda SOLO in questi due termini.
> Marcio è ciò che si capisce dalle tue parole. Marcio è il riassunto che ho fatto io di quello che hai scritto tu. Non puoi vedere al di là delle tue convinzioni, che tutto sia appunto SESSO O SOLDI. E basta.
> 
> 
> ...


Ma hai fatto benissimo ad uscire con lui, una persona con cui condividere dei momenti sereni senza recondito motivi. Ti meriti di rilassarti un po' piacevolmente.


----------



## spleen (24 Settembre 2014)

Cara Solenero,
tu dici nè sesso nè soldi, ti sei chiesta se per caso invece lui non voglia arrivare ad una relazione seria, solo perchè si è ricordato che gli piacevi?
Non ci sarebbe niente di male in fondo, Tu comunque sembri una donna prudente. MA...
attenta a non darlo per scontato come amico, gli uomini talvolta sanno celare con molta abilità il loro interesse in attesa che si presenti il momento buono.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Me la sono fatta sotto dalla paura
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hai paura che ci provi? O hai paura di non saperhli dire di no?
Io tra uscire e una serata in casa a conoscersi scelgo la seconda.
Parlo per esperienza e parlo di amicizia


----------



## Nicka (24 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai paura che ci provi? O hai paura di non saperhli dire di no?
> Io tra uscire e una serata in casa a conoscersi scelgo la seconda.
> Parlo per esperienza e parlo di amicizia


Tu parli di amicizia...
Qui mi sa che in realtà di amicizia ce n'è poca...poi per carità, io non posso sentir parlare di Regole...
Lei lo trova molto attraente, lui la invita a casa...
Siamo adulti e vaccinati, non ci sarebbe niente di male...


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu parli di amicizia...
> Qui mi sa che in realtà di amicizia ce n'è poca...poi per carità, io non posso sentir parlare di Regole...
> Lei lo trova molto attraente, lui la invita a casa...
> Siamo adulti e vaccinati, non ci sarebbe niente di male...


Però mi sembra che solenero non voglia per ora iniziare un rapporto diverso da una semplice amicizia, non si se te pronta


----------



## Nicka (24 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Però mi sembra che solenero non voglia per ora iniziare un rapporto diverso da una semplice amicizia, non si se te pronta


Allora fa bene a non andare a casa, ma non mi si parli di Regole...essù!!! 
Che poi ci vai alla terza volta e sappiamo tutti che succede...
Per me ci poteva andare pure subito se il fine è l'amicizia, cosa spinge a "tirarsela"? Il fatto che si pensa in altro modo rispetto all'amicizia...secondo me!
Io con un amico ci esco pure due volte in un giorno...se è amico...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu parli di amicizia...
> Qui mi sa che in realtà di amicizia ce n'è poca...poi per carità, io non posso sentir parlare di Regole...
> Lei lo trova molto attraente, lui la invita a casa...
> Siamo adulti e vaccinati, non ci sarebbe niente di male...


Lei ha parlato di amicizia, se ora dta cambiando idea fa bene ad andarci con i piedi di piombo
Certo che non c'è nulla di male


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora fa bene a non andare a casa, ma non mi si parli di Regole...essù!!!
> Che poi ci vai alla terza volta e sappiamo tutti che succede...
> Per me ci poteva andare pure subito se il fine è l'amicizia, cosa spinge a "tirarsela"? Il fatto che si pensa in altro modo rispetto all'amicizia...secondo me!
> Io con un amico ci esco pure due volte in un giorno...se è amico...


Questo è vero ma forse ora è ancora fragile ed evita ogni fraintendimento soprattutto per se ( ipotizzo)


----------



## Solenero (24 Settembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Cara Solenero,
> tu dici nè sesso nè soldi, *ti sei chiesta se per caso invece lui non voglia arrivare ad una relazione seria, solo perchè si è ricordato che gli piacevi?*
> Non ci sarebbe niente di male in fondo, Tu comunque sembri una donna prudente. MA...
> attenta a non darlo per scontato come amico, gli uomini talvolta sanno celare con molta abilità il loro interesse in attesa che si presenti il momento buono.


Aspetta. Stai dicendo che lui potrebbe frequentarmi perchè gli piaccio abbastanza da iniziare una RELAZIONE con me? 
... esistono ancora uomini così?



farfalla ha detto:


> Hai paura che ci provi? O hai paura di non saperhli dire di no?
> Io tra uscire e una serata in casa a conoscersi scelgo la seconda.
> Parlo per esperienza e parlo di amicizia


So Farfalla che tu hai un grande amico uomo, me ne hai parlato l'altro giorno. Quindi so che credi nell'amicizia tra uomo e donna, e voglio provare a crederci anche io. Ma penso bisogna dare tempo al tempo, almeno nel mio caso. Certo che mi piacerebbe andare a casa sua a conversare amabilmente ma... vorrei conoscerlo prima... un pò di più di come lo conosco ora, che siamo solo all'uscita n.1... 



Nicka ha detto:


> Tu parli di amicizia...
> *Qui mi sa che in realtà di amicizia ce n'è poca.*..poi per carità, io non posso sentir parlare di Regole...
> Lei lo trova molto attraente, lui la invita a casa...
> Siamo adulti e vaccinati, non ci sarebbe niente di male...


Ce n'è quanta può essercene tra due persone che si sono appena conosciute e si sono viste una volta sola. Ci sono state tante risate e tanto relax, il che fa supporre, parlo dal mio punto di vista ovviamente, che possa diventare un'amicizia. I suoi intenti non so dirli con certezza, ma da quel che ho capito anche da parte sua non c'è nessun altro interesse (per ora).



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Questo è vero ma forse ora è ancora fragile ed *evita ogni fraintendimento* soprattutto per se ( ipotizzo)


Brava! esattamente così. Voglio evitare fraintendimenti. Amen.

Ho imparato la multi-citazione, mi piace perchè così posso rispondervi a tutti insieme...
Mi sta facendo molto bene parlare di questa situazione con voi, come vi dicevo non ne parlo se non con un paio di amiche ma solo marginalmente... qui invece mi sento libera di dire (scrivere) quello che penso veramente.
Grazie
Sole


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2014)

Sono una persona molto diretta. Non capisco il fraintendimento. Mi inviti a casa tua per un bicchiere di vino. Chiarisco che vengo per chiacchere è un bicchierw di vino. Se cosí non è prendo e me ne vado e ti fanculizzo anche. Se invece ripeto hai paura che tu per prima possa "cedere" mi sembra inute parlare di amicizia


----------



## Solenero (24 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora fa bene a non andare a casa, ma non mi si parli di Regole...essù!!!
> Che poi ci vai alla terza volta e sappiamo tutti che succede...
> Per me ci poteva andare pure subito se il fine è l'amicizia, cosa spinge a "tirarsela"? Il fatto che si pensa in altro modo rispetto all'amicizia...secondo me!
> Io con un amico ci esco pure due volte in un giorno...se è amico...


A me le Regole piacciono
E non c'è nessuna regola sulla Terza Volta  se mai sul primo/secondo appuntamento... 
Ma fidati se ti dico che per me le Regole valgono sempre, altro che Terza Volta.
Le metto in pratica da sempre e non solo con gli uomini. E' un pò uno stile di vita, per quanto sembri assurdo a te... 
Per quanto riguarda vedere gli amici anche due volte al giorno sono d'accordo con te, ma prima devono diventare amici... per ora ci stiamo solo affacciando a quella che potrebbe diventare un'amicizia. Quando e se lo sarà, allora le Regole non avranno più ragione d'essere. 
Beh... Non tutte, dai.

Che poi già quando ci sono uscita ne ho mandate un paio a quel paese. Perchè appunto mi ero resa conto che non sarebbero servite. Però qualcuna devo pur tenerla in piedi...


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono una persona molto diretta. Non capisco il fraintendimento. Mi inviti a casa tua per un bicchiere di vino. Chiarisco che vengo per chiacchere è un bicchierw di vino. Se cosí non è prendo e me ne vado e ti fanculizzo anche. Se invece ripeto hai paura che tu per prima possa "cedere" mi sembra inute parlare di amicizia


Forse una parte di lei vorrebbe ma teme di star poi male, teniamo conto che ha subito un lutto e il dolore di una mancanza può far star così male che si evita per un po' di iniziare reazioni con altri.


----------



## Solenero (24 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono una persona molto diretta. Non capisco il fraintendimento. Mi inviti a casa tua per un bicchiere di vino. Chiarisco che vengo per chiacchere è un bicchierw di vino. Se cosí non è prendo e me ne vado e ti fanculizzo anche. Se invece ripeto hai paura che tu per prima possa "cedere" mi sembra inute parlare di amicizia


La verità è che non ho paura di cedere io, ho timore che possa provarci. So bene che sembra presuntuoso. 
Anche se per come l'ho visto non lo credo possibile, se dovesse provarci vorrebbe dire che ho... fallito.
Che questa persona che tanto mi ha fatto stare serena per una serata intera, il primo uomo a cui ho dato la possibilità di avvicinarsi un pò a me dopo la morte di mio marito, io l'ho sopravvalutato. 
So che è un pò come aprire l'ombrello prima che piova ma...
tendo a fuggire dalle situazioni prima che si concretizzino, lo so


----------



## spleen (24 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> La verità è che non ho paura di cedere io, ho timore che possa provarci. So bene che sembra presuntuoso.
> *Anche se per come l'ho visto non lo credo possibile, se dovesse provarci vorrebbe dire che ho... fallito.*
> Che questa persona che tanto mi ha fatto stare serena per una serata intera, il primo uomo a cui ho dato la possibilità di avvicinarsi un pò a me dopo la morte di mio marito, io l'ho sopravvalutato.
> So che è un pò come aprire l'ombrello prima che piova ma...
> tendo a fuggire dalle situazioni prima che si concretizzino, lo so


Ufficio complicazione cose semplici.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Settembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Cara Solenero,
> tu dici nè sesso nè soldi, ti sei chiesta se per caso invece lui non voglia arrivare ad una relazione seria, solo perchè si è ricordato che gli piacevi?
> Non ci sarebbe niente di male in fondo, Tu comunque sembri una donna prudente. MA...
> attenta a non darlo per scontato come amico, gli uomini talvolta sanno celare con molta abilità il loro interesse in attesa che si presenti il momento buono.


Una domanda: una relazione seria sarebbe asessuata?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> La verità è che non ho paura di cedere io, ho timore che possa provarci. So bene che sembra presuntuoso.
> Anche se per come l'ho visto non lo credo possibile, se dovesse provarci vorrebbe dire che ho... fallito.
> Che questa persona che tanto mi ha fatto stare serena per una serata intera, il primo uomo a cui ho dato la possibilità di avvicinarsi un pò a me dopo la morte di mio marito, io l'ho sopravvalutato.
> So che è un pò come aprire l'ombrello prima che piova ma...
> tendo a fuggire dalle situazioni prima che si concretizzino, lo so


Hai tutte le ragioni.
Quello che intendo io che sei partita con l'idea di una amicizia e ora hai paura che ci provi. Vuol dire che non sei vomvinta che sia un amico o lo possa diventare. Di conseguenza i miei consigli cambiano... Vai con i piedi di piombo visto il lutto che hai subito


----------



## tullio (25 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> La verità è che non ho paura di cedere io, ho timore che possa provarci. So bene che sembra presuntuoso.
> Anche se per come l'ho visto non lo credo possibile, se dovesse provarci vorrebbe dire che ho... fallito.
> Che questa persona che tanto mi ha fatto stare serena per una serata intera, il primo uomo a cui ho dato la possibilità di avvicinarsi un pò a me dopo la morte di mio marito, io l'ho sopravvalutato.


Hai fallito se dovesse provarci???? E' una logica che mi sfugge... che c'entri tu? In che modo hai responsabilità se gli piaci?
A parte questo: semplicemente dirglielo? Una cosa tipo: "In questo momento mi sento sbalestrata e non ho bisogno di un uomo ma di un amico"... Se non è proprio assatanato, e da quel che hai detto non sembra, capirà. Non sono daccordo con la tesi che tutti gli uomini sono pronti a fingere a lungo pur di ottenere una conquista. Mentre penso che siano disposti ad aspettare a lungo se provano affetto di un qualche tipo.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Hai fallito se dovesse provarci???? E' una logica che mi sfugge... che c'entri tu? In che modo hai responsabilità se gli piaci?
> A parte questo: semplicemente dirglielo? Una cosa tipo: "In questo momento mi sento sbalestrata e non ho bisogno di un uomo ma di un amico"... Se non è proprio assatanato, e da quel che hai detto non sembra, capirà. Non sono daccordo con la tesi che tutti gli uomini sono pronti a fingere a lungo pur di ottenere una conquista. Mentre penso che siano disposti ad aspettare a lungo se provano affetto di un qualche tipo.


Quoto


----------



## spleen (25 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Una domanda: una relazione seria sarebbe asessuata?


No di certo.
ma all'inizio mica puoi pretendere......
Ci sono amori che nascono dall'amicizia
io ne sono l'esempio vivente.


----------



## spleen (25 Settembre 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Hai fallito se dovesse provarci???? E' una logica che mi sfugge... che c'entri tu? In che modo hai responsabilità se gli piaci?
> A parte questo: semplicemente dirglielo? Una cosa tipo: "In questo momento mi sento sbalestrata e non ho bisogno di un uomo ma di un amico"... Se non è proprio assatanato, e da quel che hai detto non sembra, capirà.* Non sono daccordo con la tesi che tutti gli uomini sono pronti a fingere a lungo pur di ottenere una conquista*. Mentre penso che siano disposti ad aspettare a lungo se provano affetto di un qualche tipo.


Non tutti. Alcuni, sanno dissimulare molto bene.

PS - Ne sono certo.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Settembre 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Hai fallito se dovesse provarci???? E' una logica che mi sfugge... che c'entri tu? In che modo hai responsabilità se gli piaci?
> A parte questo: semplicemente dirglielo? Una cosa tipo: "In questo momento mi sento sbalestrata e non ho bisogno di un uomo ma di un amico"... Se non è proprio assatanato, e da quel che hai detto non sembra, capirà. Non sono daccordo con la tesi che tutti gli uomini sono pronti a fingere a lungo pur di ottenere una conquista. Mentre penso che siano disposti ad aspettare a lungo se provano affetto di un qualche tipo.


Quoto


----------



## Solenero (25 Settembre 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> *Hai fallito se dovesse provarci???? E' una logica che mi sfugge... *che c'entri tu? In che modo hai responsabilità se gli piaci?
> A parte questo: semplicemente dirglielo? Una cosa tipo: "In questo momento mi sento sbalestrata e non ho bisogno di un uomo ma di un amico"... Se non è proprio assatanato, e da quel che hai detto non sembra, capirà. Non sono daccordo con la tesi che tutti gli uomini sono pronti a fingere a lungo pur di ottenere una conquista. Mentre penso che siano disposti ad aspettare a lungo se provano affetto di un qualche tipo.


Augurandoti che non ti accada mai, sappi che quando nella vita succedono certi dolori, le dinamiche dei sensi di colpa cambiano. Tutto ciò che accade ti sembra essere colpa tua. Ci sto lavorando, ma è una cosa da psicologi.

Per il resto ti dò ragione. Le buone vecchie parole potrebbero venirmi in aiuto.
Ciarlo ciarlo e poi non mi è venuto in mente di semplicemente spiegare cosa voglio, a quest'uomo.
E come dici tu, se è un amico mi resterà vicino, se invece era un altro tipo di interesse allora... lo perderò, ma non lo rimpiangerò di certo.
Grazie, che logica schiacciante


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Settembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> No di certo.
> *ma all'inizio mica puoi pretendere......
> *Ci sono amori che nascono dall'amicizia
> io ne sono l'esempio vivente.


non capisco. Visto che non è certo l'amore che si può pretendere, credo che tu intenda il sesso. 
Ma manco il sesso si può pretendere.
Io credo che la nostra amica qui abbia paura, tanta paura di fare sesso con un uomo, adesso.
Paura di ricondividere l'intimità con un altro.
Senso di colpa verso il suo amore che non c'è più.
Credo che sia assolutamente comprensibile.
E credo anche sia normale che un uomo che è rimasto colpito da una donna voglia conoscerla meglio ma anche, nel frattempo, fare l'amore con lei.
E questo non sporca nulla, non rende meno puliti i rapporti, meno serie le intenzioni.
Poi può nascere l'amore, eventualmente.
Ovvio che se la prima sera uno ti zompa addosso, a meno che tu non gli faccia intendere che sarebbe cosa gradita, è un cafone ed è anche poco furbo: ma non è il caso di uno che aspetta due anni per contattarti.
L'unica cosa che continua a stonarmi di tutta la faccenda è la modalità dell'approccio.
Che lui non cercasse l'amicizia, mi pareva ovvio.
Come ha detto giustamente Brunetta, l'amicizia non si cerca, finita l'età dei giochi.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non capisco. Visto che non è certo l'amore che si può pretendere, credo che tu intenda il sesso.
> Ma manco il sesso si può pretendere.
> Io credo che la nostra amica qui abbia paura, tanta paura di fare sesso con un uomo, adesso.
> Paura di ricondividere l'intimità con un altro.
> ...


quoto tutto
tranne il grassetto


----------



## Solenero (25 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *L'unica cosa che continua a stonarmi di tutta la faccenda è la modalità dell'approccio.
> Che lui non cercasse l'amicizia, mi pareva ovvio.
> Come ha detto giustamente Brunetta, l'amicizia non si cerca, finita l'età dei giochi.*


*


*Lui è uscito da poco da una relazione sfiancante, da quel che mi ha detto.
E se anche lui non volesse altro che un'amica con cui uscire tranquillamente senza paranoie?
Uomini, voi che leggete, è possibile?
Vi è mai successo? o queste cose succedono solo nel mondo femminile?


----------



## ivanl (25 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> [/B]Lui è uscito da poco da una relazione sfiancante, da quel che mi ha detto.
> E se anche lui non volesse altro che un'amica con cui uscire tranquillamente senza paranoie?
> Uomini, voi che leggete, è possibile?
> Vi è mai successo? o queste cose succedono solo nel mondo femminile?


Pur augurandomi per te e per tutto cio' che hai passato il meglio, io non lo credo.
Non che per me sia un male, evidentemente lo hai colpito e lui ha aspettato quel che riteneva fosse il tempo giusto (due anni, mi pare). Ma credo anche io che il suo interesse sia di natura "sentimentale" (non dico sessuale perche' voglio dargli il beneficio del dubbio). La sindrome del cavaliere bianco l'abbiamo un po' tutti noi ometti...magari lui e' sinceramente interessato a consolarti e farti vivere una nuova vita
Dipende da te, a questo punto. Se te la senti, bene, senno' prendi come viene questa situazione e, appena ti mette a disagio, alza la mano e scendi dalla giostra 
In ogni caso, ti auguro tutto il bene possibile


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> [/B]Lui è uscito da poco da una relazione sfiancante, da quel che mi ha detto.
> E se anche lui non volesse altro che un'amica con cui uscire tranquillamente senza paranoie?
> Uomini, voi che leggete, è possibile?
> Vi è mai successo? o queste cose succedono solo nel mondo femminile?


Tesora, non è questione femminile/maschile.
Tu di quanti uomini hai cercato l'amicizia fino ad ora?
O hai chiamato le tue amiche?
Non nascondiamoci dietro ai fili d'erba.
Non è che un uomo vede una donna e pensa: oh, come me la farei amica quella lì.
Essù.


----------



## Solenero (25 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tesora, non è questione femminile/maschile.
> Tu di quanti uomini hai cercato l'amicizia fino ad ora?
> O hai chiamato le tue amiche?
> Non nascondiamoci dietro ai fili d'erba.
> ...




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## georgemary (25 Settembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Pur augurandomi per te e per tutto cio' che hai passato il meglio, io non lo credo.
> Non che per me sia un male, evidentemente lo hai colpito e lui ha aspettato quel che riteneva fosse il tempo giusto (due anni, mi pare). Ma credo anche io che il suo interesse sia di natura "sentimentale" (non dico sessuale perche' voglio dargli il beneficio del dubbio). La sindrome del cavaliere bianco l'abbiamo un po' tutti noi ometti...magari lui e' sinceramente interessato a consolarti e farti vivere una nuova vita
> Dipende da te, a questo punto. Se te la senti, bene, senno' prendi come viene questa situazione e, appena ti mette a disagio, alza la mano e scendi dalla giostra
> In ogni caso, ti auguro tutto il bene possibile


Concordo, sinceramente non credo all'amicizia uomo-donna, o meglio dipende, qui il discorso è diverso, è lui ad averti cercato, a distanza di due anni, un tempo che ritiene opportuno sicuramente, lo hai colpito...
non lo vedo un malintenzionato, lo vedo un uomo colpito da una donna, che ha interesse per questa donna, e l'interesse per me è sentimentale, non vedo perchè un uomo dovrebbe cercare una donna che non conosce perchè gli fa simpatia.

Tesoro, io non ci penserei, per me devi vederlo, devi coltivare questa amicizia, potrà nascere qualcosa, non nascerà non ha importanza, ma non vedo perchè ti devi privare di una persona che ti fa stare bene.
Nel caso lui anticipasse i tempi, non credo da quello che dici, sia un poco di buono, gli parlerai chiaramente e gli dirai che non sei pronta.

Vivi!
Un grosso abbraccio


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tesora, non è questione femminile/maschile.
> Tu di quanti uomini hai cercato l'amicizia fino ad ora?
> O hai chiamato le tue amiche?
> Non nascondiamoci dietro ai fili d'erba.
> ...



Stai massacrando la mia autostima con questa frase, sallo


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stai massacrando la mia autostima con questa frase, sallo


ma è una frase che non sta in piedi, puoi avere davanti chiunque e in ogni modo!
Dopo che hai visto una persona, una volta.
Nessuno va a caccia di amici, a meno che non abbia meno di quindici anni e il pallone sgonfio, dai.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma è una frase che non sta in piedi, puoi avere davanti chiunque e in ogni modo!
> Dopo che hai visto una persona, una volta.
> Nessuno va a caccia di amici, a meno che non abbia meno di quindici anni e il pallone sgonfio, dai.



Non vai a caccia ma mi è capitato di incontrare una volta un uomo e pensare e sperare di poter diventare sua amica. 
non sto dicendo che lui abbia questa intenzione dico solo che può accadere


----------



## Nicka (25 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non vai a caccia ma mi è capitato di incontrare una volta un uomo e pensare e sperare di poter diventare sua amica.
> non sto dicendo che lui abbia questa intenzione dico solo che può accadere


Tu vedi un bell'uomo qualche volta, per varie ed eventuali e sogni di diventarci amica?
Mi sembra strano a dire il vero, non che lo faccia tu, ma come possibilità in generale!
L'amicizia si coltiva, ma non si cerca...capita piuttosto!


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu vedi un bell'uomo qualche volta, per varie ed eventuali e sogni di diventarci amica?
> Mi sembra strano a dire il vero, non che lo faccia tu, ma come possibilità in generale!
> L'amicizia si coltiva, ma non si cerca...capita piuttosto!



bello o brutto non c'entra
L'ho incontrato, era amico di amici comuni 
E si ho pensato che avessimo molto in comune e che mi sarebbe piaciuto diventare amica e passare tempo con lui
E' successo e sono contenta che la prima impressione sia stata quella giusta 
Non sto parlando del mio migliore amico


----------



## gas (25 Settembre 2014)

vorrei avere tante amiche


----------



## Nicka (25 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> bello o brutto non c'entra
> L'ho incontrato, era amico di amici comuni
> E si ho pensato che avessimo molto in comune e che mi sarebbe piaciuto diventare amica e passare tempo con lui
> E' successo e sono contenta che la prima impressione sia stata quella giusta
> Non sto parlando del mio migliore amico


No vabbè, intendevo bell'uomo per dire...non che si cadesse solo nell'aspetto fisico...
Tu l'avrai incontrato in uscite con amici comuni, magari in situazioni piacevoli (immagino)...se tu ami la motocicletta e lui anche è chiaro che si crea un punto di contatto molto forte che può aiutare al di là del sesso, maschile o femminile.
Ok, ma prendiamo un caso come quello di Solenero...
Quest'uomo l'ha vista nel periodo più brutto della sua vita, non so quanto abbiano avuto la possibilità di capire le loro cose in comune. Nonostante questo, dopo tot tempo, senza avere amicizie comuni che potessero in qualche modo giustificare una sorta di conoscenza superficiale si è fatto avanti.
Io amici maschi ne ho, per me esiste ed è anche bella, ma una cosa simile non mi è mai successa e sinceramente non l'ho mai nemmeno sentita...
In effetti inquieta un po' anche me eh...però mi auguro che vada tutto bene, che lei se lo merita di uscire a svagarsi senza avere tanti pensieri. La risata che ti regala un amico è impagabile...questo lo so bene...
Diverte meno uno che punta a una cosa in un momento di indubbia fragilità...


----------



## spleen (25 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non capisco. Visto che non è certo l'amore che si può pretendere, credo che tu intenda il sesso.
> Ma manco il sesso si può pretendere.
> Io credo che la nostra amica qui abbia paura, tanta paura di fare sesso con un uomo, adesso.
> Paura di ricondividere l'intimità con un altro.
> ...


  Ho usato la parola “pretendere” in una accezione colloquiale, vedo che come spesso succede non mi hai capito, (o forse davvero non mi spiego bene).

  Il mio punto di vista:
  Lui la cerca dopo 2 anni perché ne è rimasto colpito, giustamente la ricerca di amicizia centra poco anche secondo me.
  Da come si è comportato  molto probabilmente non è un mandrillo arrapato, non intendevo questo,  Il sesso, sarà una conseguenza  o  un mezzo “forse e quando”, perciò è il caso di parlare sempre di “rapporto” tra loro due.

1-   Ne è rimasto colpito, verifica se i suoi sentimenti a distanza di 2 anni possono decollare*. Tieni  presente che anche lui potrebbe cercare di capire se a distanza di tempo prova qualcosa per lei*.

2-  Ne è rimasto colpito,verifica dopo due anni una eventuale disponibilità da parte di lei. Dopo aver sondato, cerca di entrare in intimità attraverso l’amicizia.

3-  Cerca di riallacciare solo una amicizia con lei, essendone rimasto colpito come donna (per la sua forza).

Secondo me la cosa più probabile è il punto 2 anzi ti dirò di più, da come si è mosso credo che lui sia una persona molto prudente. Il meno probabile: il punto 3.
Continuo a sostenere che lui sia perfettamente in grado di simulare l’eventuale attrazione che prova per lei. Sta cosa potrebbe non nascondere niente di negativo, anzi, probabilmente non intende forzare i tempi, nel  frattempo …. Amicizia.
Posso sbagliarmi, possiamo sbagliarci tutti ma mi sembra così.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Settembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho usato la parola “pretendere” in una accezione colloquiale, vedo che come spesso succede non mi hai capito, (o forse davvero non mi spiego bene).
> 
> Il mio punto di vista:
> Lui la cerca dopo 2 anni perché ne è rimasto colpito, giustamente la ricerca di amicizia centra poco anche secondo me.
> ...


Vedi che partiamo da diverso concetto di amicizia.
Io con un mio amico escludo ci possa essere qualunque tipo di intento che non sia appunto amicale.
Ma non perchè penso che diversamente sia una cosa disdicevole.
Perchè per me un amico è un fratello, e in un rapporto di fratellanza il sesso non c'entra, l'innamoramento neppure.
Per me amicizia è questo, il resto sono rapporti di conoscenza amicali che possono anche diventare altro. Tu intendevi questi ultimi. Ecco.
Sì, io e te facciamo fatica a capirci, ci dobbiamo ancora tarare ma ci arriveremo.


----------



## spleen (25 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vedi che partiamo da diverso concetto di amicizia.
> Io con un mio amico escludo ci possa essere qualunque tipo di intento che non sia appunto amicale.
> Ma non perchè penso che diversamente sia una cosa disdicevole.
> Perchè per me un amico è un fratello, e in un rapporto di fratellanza il sesso non c'entra, l'innamoramento neppure.
> ...


Si, nel loro caso mi sembra più opportuno.
Non so se ci arriveremo a tararci, sto meditando di non scrivere più. Sono pieno di problemi a casa e sul lavoro.

PS Una delle mie storie, con una bionda è partita da una amicizia profonda.


----------



## Solenero (25 Settembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Il mio punto di vista:
> Lui la cerca dopo 2 anni perché ne è rimasto colpito, giustamente la ricerca di amicizia centra poco anche secondo me.
> Da come si è comportato  molto probabilmente non è un mandrillo arrapato, non intendevo questo,  Il sesso, sarà una conseguenza  o  un mezzo “forse e quando”, perciò è il caso di parlare sempre di “rapporto” tra loro due.
> 
> ...


Sfatiamo questa cosa dei 2 anni. Ne è passato a malapena 1. Non so come sia uscita la storia dei due anni di silenzio, ma va beh. E' uno.
E poi non è che se ne è uscito a casaccio così, come ho scritto giorni fa incontro spesso un suo collega ed è stato questo collega a parlargli di me, insieme mi hanno cercata su facebook e lui mi ha chiesto l'amicizia. 

Mi piace molto questo forum, siete cervellotici come me.
Ora abbiamo anche le opzioni 1, 2 e 3.  vi adoro.
Spleen scusa: lui simula amicizia nei miei confronti per arrivarmi nel letto? ho capito bene? comunque che lui stia andando con calma non forzando i tempi è una possibilità paventata da una mia amica... forse non ho orecchie per intendere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Sfatiamo questa cosa dei 2 anni. Ne è passato a malapena 1. Non so come sia uscita la storia dei due anni di silenzio, ma va beh. E' uno.
> E poi non è che se ne è uscito a casaccio così, come ho scritto giorni fa incontro spesso un suo collega ed è stato questo collega a parlargli di me, insieme mi hanno cercata su facebook e lui mi ha chiesto l'amicizia.
> 
> Mi piace molto questo forum, siete cervellotici come me.
> ...


aspè, ti faccio un diagramma di flusso che ti preveda tutte le opzioni della prossima uscita, la prossima volta. Adesso non posso.


----------



## spleen (25 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Sfatiamo questa cosa dei 2 anni. Ne è passato a malapena 1. Non so come sia uscita la storia dei due anni di silenzio, ma va beh. E' uno.
> E poi non è che se ne è uscito a casaccio così, come ho scritto giorni fa incontro spesso un suo collega ed è stato questo collega a parlargli di me, insieme mi hanno cercata su facebook e lui mi ha chiesto l'amicizia.
> 
> Mi piace molto questo forum, siete cervellotici come me.
> ...


No, Secondo me dissimula l'interesse che ha nei tuoi confronti perchè vuole andare oltre la relazione amicale, capito?
La tua amica forse ha ragione, anche se tu sei convinta dell'opzione 3


----------



## rewindmee (25 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> [/B]Lui è uscito da poco da una relazione sfiancante, da quel che mi ha detto.
> E se anche lui non volesse altro che un'amica con cui uscire tranquillamente senza paranoie?
> Uomini, voi che leggete, è possibile?
> Vi è mai successo? o queste cose succedono solo nel mondo femminile?


Secondo me sì. E' possibile. Ciò non toglie che se vedrà l'occasione la coglierà, e ci mancherebbe


----------



## andrea53 (25 Settembre 2014)

*Potrebbe essere ovvio,*



Solenero ha detto:


> Mi piace molto questo forum, siete cervellotici come me.
> Ora abbiamo anche le opzioni 1, 2 e 3.  vi adoro.
> Spleen scusa: lui simula amicizia nei miei confronti per arrivarmi nel letto? ho capito bene? *comunque che lui stia andando con calma non forzando i tempi è una possibilità paventata da una mia amica...* forse non ho orecchie per intendere.


Cioè nell'ordine naturale delle cose che un uomo ti avvicini, ti chieda di frequentarti: un po' perché curioso, un po' perché attratto e un po' perché magari l'hai in qualche modo colpito. Ovviamente cerca di capire chi sei e come sei e cerca di rispettare te, i tuoi tempi. Che c'è di male? Non ci trovo nulla di strano. Se così non fosse non nascerebbe mai nessuna relazione, non credete? E poi forse nessuno ha considerato la questione stando dalla parte di quest'uomo. Potrebbe innamorarsi, forse, chi lo sa... E tu non essere pronta o chissà cos'altro. Potrebbe essere lui a uscirne con le ossa rotte, no? Provate a pensarci. Sotto sotto lo state dipingendo come una controparte infida e/o pericolosa. E se fosse soltanto un uomo normale?


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Settembre 2014)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Solenero ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Mi piace molto questo forum, siete cervellotici come me.
> ...


A me non sembra infido e pericoloso


----------



## georgemary (25 Settembre 2014)

Non c'è nulla di strano se lui prova interesse.
Rifletti...tu hai mai contattato un uomo senza conoscerlo se non perché avevi un interesse?
Amicizia uomo\donna esiste ma nasce in contesti comuni, stessa comitiva, colleghi di lavoro etc. Qui un uomo ti contatta, ti chiede di uscire, per me un coinvolgimento sentimentale ci deve essere...per me non è pericoloso, sono sicura che ti rispetterà, però io credo sia ovvio che abbia interesse nei tuoi confronti.


----------



## Solenero (26 Settembre 2014)

Mi ha chiamata ieri sera.
Usciamo di nuovo martedì...


----------



## Fantastica (28 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Mi ha chiamata ieri sera.
> Usciamo di nuovo martedì...


Bella lì. Territorio neutro, perfetto.


----------



## Solenero (29 Settembre 2014)

Sono confusa.
Mi ha chiesto di uscire con lui di nuovo domani sera.
Me lo ha chiesto giovedì scorso.
Ho accettato. 
Ci siamo scritti venerdì e poi è ... sparito.
Stasera, visto che domani sera si esce, ho pensato di scrivergli io.
(ho mandato a fanculo le Regole, ok, tanto dovremmo essere amici no? quindi le Regole non servono)
Anche perchè, se aspettavo fino a domani, avrei lasciato perdere. Ho pensato si fosse dimenticato, sinceramente.
E invece mi risponde subito, dicendomi che non ha idea di dove andare, ma che sicuramente saremo insieme...
sono io che non ci capisco più un cazzo o..?????
Va beh amici mi va bene ma se si parla di amici allora vuol dire cazzo scrivimi se dobbiamo uscire domani, altrimenti prendo altri impegni (che possono essere anche stare a casa in pigiama, lui non lo sa.)


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Sono confusa.
> Mi ha chiesto di uscire con lui di nuovo domani sera.
> Me lo ha chiesto giovedì scorso.
> Ho accettato.
> ...


ti ha risposto subito, normale che se eravate già d'accordo di uscire ancora non ti avesse richiamato probabile lo avrebbe fatto domani mattina.  Rilassati


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Sono confusa.
> Mi ha chiesto di uscire con lui di nuovo domani sera.
> Me lo ha chiesto giovedì scorso.
> Ho accettato.
> ...


Magari non voleva risultare stressante. Eravate d'accordo e ti avrebbe contattato domani.
Capisco che é difficile ma fai un bel respiro e rilassati


----------



## georgemary (30 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Sono confusa.
> Mi ha chiesto di uscire con lui di nuovo domani sera.
> Me lo ha chiesto giovedì scorso.
> Ho accettato.
> ...


cerca di rilassarti 
A maggior ragione se quello che cerchi è solo amicizia, mi sembra normale che si comporti così.
Si sentono spesso i fidanzati, non per forza gli amici, già vi eravate messi d'accordo, probabilmente non vuole stressarti


----------



## ivanl (30 Settembre 2014)

in effetti, se eravate gia' d'accordo, ti avrebbe chiamata oggi; magari stava scegliendo il posto migliore 
Divertiti!


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Magari non voleva risultare stressante. Eravate d'accordo e ti avrebbe contattato domani.
> Capisco che é difficile ma fai un bel respiro e rilassati


Esatto. Me lo immagino in punta di piedi sugli spilli


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Sono confusa.
> Mi ha chiesto di uscire con lui di nuovo domani sera.
> Me lo ha chiesto giovedì scorso.
> Ho accettato.
> ...


e meno male che a te interessa solo un'amicizia senza impegno


----------



## Solenero (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e meno male che a te interessa solo un'amicizia senza impegno


spiritosa


----------



## Horny (30 Settembre 2014)

*Ehi*

Volevo augurarti un'ottima serata, sole.

Vai tranquilla.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> spiritosa



com'è andata?


----------



## Solenero (1 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> com'è andata?


Siamo stati a cena stavolta! Serata più lunga quindi 
E' andata ancora meglio dell'altra volta
Un sacco di risate, lui è una persona fantastica...
Mi siete venuti in mente un paio di volte ora ti spiego perchè: non ci ha provato proprio per niente, ci siamo salutati con abbraccio e bacio sulla guancia e basta, ma ... lui mi tocca parecchio. 
Nel senso che chiacchierando e ridendo mi appoggia una mano sul braccio, mi prende la mano e... ieri ha poggiato un braccio sulla mia gamba per un tot di tempo non indifferente. 
Magari è un suo modo di fare, cercare il contatto fisico etc... ma mi ha fatto pensare. 
E non mi dà fastidio, anzi, è un contatto che mi fa piacere! 

Però sono cose che mi danno da pensare, magari perchè non ho altro da fare se non pensare...
Lui mi piace, l'ho già detto, e molto. E non è scattata quella scintilla che mi dà da intendere che possiamo interessarci a vicenda dal punto di vista sentimentale, ma...
Non so cosa pensare.
E mi sento una ragazzina al primo appuntamento. Non riesco a capire


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Siamo stati a cena stavolta! Serata più lunga quindi
> E' andata ancora meglio dell'altra volta
> Un sacco di risate, lui è una persona fantastica...
> Mi siete venuti in mente un paio di volte ora ti spiego perchè: non ci ha provato proprio per niente, ci siamo salutati con abbraccio e bacio sulla guancia e basta, ma ... lui mi tocca parecchio.
> ...


non c'è niente da capire. Non ti fa fretta, sta dimostrando perlomeno di essere intelligente. Però secondo me prima o poi ci prova, eh? Cioè... ovviamente con garbo... ma prima o poi al nodo ci si arriva.
Non puoi continuare a ripeterti che vuole solo la tua amicizia, perchè mi pare evidente che non è così.
Io se fossi in te cercherei di rilassarmi e lasciar fare agli eventi, di solito anche la nostra chimica vuol dire la sua.
Poi se ti dà le stesse emozioni della vicina del pianerottolo... con altrettanto garbo ti tirerai indietro, male che vada.


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Siamo stati a cena stavolta! Serata più lunga quindi
> E' andata ancora meglio dell'altra volta
> Un sacco di risate, lui è una persona fantastica...
> Mi siete venuti in mente un paio di volte ora ti spiego perchè: non ci ha provato proprio per niente, ci siamo salutati con abbraccio e bacio sulla guancia e basta, ma ... lui mi tocca parecchio.
> ...


Fagli i complimenti da parte mia, si sta comportando esattamente come farei io


----------



## Apollonia (1 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Siamo stati a cena stavolta! Serata più lunga quindi
> E' andata ancora meglio dell'altra volta
> Un sacco di risate, lui è una persona fantastica...
> Mi siete venuti in mente un paio di volte ora ti spiego perchè: non ci ha provato proprio per niente, ci siamo salutati con abbraccio e bacio sulla guancia e basta, ma ... lui mi tocca parecchio.
> ...


Uffa! Ho scritto un papiro e mi si è cancellato tutto!
Comunque se son rose fioriranno! Rilassati e stai a guardare che succede!


----------



## ivanl (1 Ottobre 2014)

a me quelli che toccano mentre parli mi danno un fastidio inenarrabile...ma se a te ha fatto piacere, bene cosi'. :up:
ci proverà, prima o poi, sappilo


----------



## Horny (1 Ottobre 2014)

Sono felice che la serata sia andata bene.

Stai più' tranquilla che puoi.


----------



## disincantata (1 Ottobre 2014)

Per me vorresti qualcosa in più di un a.ico ma non hai la forza per archiviare il passato al posto giusto.

Di un amico che frequenti da poco avresti aspettato senza ansia l''appuntamento e non baderesti a un braccio appoggiato sulla tua gamba....che poi è strano ma ci dovrei pensare.....se ho avuto amici che mi tenevano la mano su una gamba a lungo ma direi proprio di no.
Quando un amico mi ha accarezzato delicatamente il braccio era chiaro che voleva altro. 

Prima erano solo inviti sottili e sguardi intensi ma potevano essere interpretabili.

Dopo no.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per me vorresti qualcosa in più di un a.ico ma non hai la forza per archiviare il passato al posto giusto.
> 
> Di un amico che frequenti da poco avresti aspettato senza ansia l''appuntamento e non baderesti a un braccio appoggiato sulla tua gamba....che poi è strano ma ci dovrei pensare.....se ho avuto amici che mi tenevano la mano su una gamba a lungo ma direi proprio di no.
> *Quando un amico mi ha accarezzato delicatamente* il braccio era chiaro che voleva altro.
> ...


Ci arrivo anch'io.


----------



## Solenero (1 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> a me quelli che *toccano mentre parli mi danno un fastidio inenarrabile*...ma se a te ha fatto piacere, bene cosi'. :up:
> ci proverà, prima o poi, sappilo


Ivanl, anche a me!!!! non sopporto i locali troppo affollati proprio perchè si rischia di venir toccati da qualcuno, figurati a che passi sono  ... ma lui non mi ha dato fastidio! l'ho notato, sicuramente, vorrei ben vedere... ma non mi ha dato brutte sensazioni... anzi. Ma chiariamo: non mi ha nemmeno fatto venire i brividi. Allora si, mi farei due domande (più di quelle che già mi faccio)



disincantata ha detto:


> *Per me vorresti qualcosa in più di un a.ico ma non hai la forza per archiviare il passato al posto giusto.*
> 
> Di un amico che frequenti da poco avresti aspettato senza ansia l''appuntamento e non baderesti a un braccio appoggiato sulla tua gamba....che poi è strano ma ci dovrei pensare.....se ho avuto amici che mi tenevano la mano su una gamba a lungo ma direi proprio di no.
> *Quando un amico mi ha accarezzato delicatamente il braccio era chiaro che voleva altro*.
> ...


Non lo escludo, ma è giusto come dici tu. Il mio passato è lì, e ancora non è tempo.

Ma veramente si lanciano segnali così chiari solo toccando un braccio o una gamba? perchè devo stare attenta anche io allora... io alle mie amiche tocco i capelli, le prendo per mano... certo, tra donne, è difficile fraintendere. Bada bene, ho detto difficile, non impossibile. Soprattutto se si hanno amiche lesbiche.



Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ci arrivo anch'io.*


Quindi anche tu quoti che se un ragazzo di tocca anche solo il braccio in quello che sembra un gesto casuale, un "appoggiarsi" tanto per star comodi, ci sta provando? 
Ma dove ho vissuto io fino adesso? nel mondo del prosciutto sugli occhi?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per me vorresti qualcosa in più di un a.ico ma non hai la forza per archiviare il passato al posto giusto.
> 
> Di un amico che frequenti da poco avresti aspettato senza ansia l''appuntamento e non baderesti a un braccio appoggiato sulla tua gamba....che poi è strano ma ci dovrei pensare.....se ho avuto amici che mi tenevano la mano su una gamba a lungo ma direi proprio di no.
> Quando un amico mi ha accarezzato delicatamente il braccio era chiaro che voleva altro.
> ...


Stabilito che anch'io inizio a credere che non sia amicizia da parte di nessuno dei due, io con il mio amico sto abbravciata ore anche guardando un film.
Inizio a credere di essere un extraterrestre


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Siamo stati a cena stavolta! Serata più lunga quindi
> E' andata ancora meglio dell'altra volta
> Un sacco di risate, lui è una persona fantastica...
> Mi siete venuti in mente un paio di volte ora ti spiego perchè: non ci ha provato proprio per niente, ci siamo salutati con abbraccio e bacio sulla guancia e basta, ma ... lui mi tocca parecchio.
> ...


Un consiglio spassionato, vivi queste uscite con semplicità senza fasciarti la testa ( amica, non amica ). I rapporti umani di qualsiasi tipo si saldano così vivendo dei momenti sereni che servono a conoscersi e a stabilire un feeling, se poi sarete solo amici, bene, se accadrà altro, senza fretta nel tempo, bene lo stesso. Non caricarti di ansie schiaccianti ora, non serve a nulla, peraltro come vedi quando passate del tempo insieme tutto si svolge con la massima serenità e tranquillità  quindi relax


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stabilito che anch'io inizio a credere che non sia amicizia da parte di nessuno dei due, io con il mio amico sto abbravciata ore anche guardando un film.
> Inizio a credere di essere un extraterrestre


E' risaputo che ci sono divergenze con te, da parte di molti, sulla possibilità di un'amicizia asessuata uomo-donna.
Io potrei benissimo senza problemi perché se uno non mi attrae provo indifferenza fisica-erotica. 
La tua esperienza dice che è così anche per lui.
Ma se un uomo, con il quale non c'è una frequentazione di anni, ti tocca non credo proprio che lo faccia casualmente


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' risaputo che ci sono divergenze con te, da parte di molti, sulla possibilità di un'amicizia asessuata uomo-donna.
> Io potrei benissimo senza problemi perché se uno non mi attrae provo indifferenza fisica-erotica.
> La tua esperienza dice che è così anche per lui.
> Ma se un uomo, con il quale non c'è una frequentazione di anni, ti tocca non credo proprio che lo faccia casualmente


Non lo so tra noi é stato così dal primo incontro da soli ma concordo con te che sia più che raro


----------



## ivanl (1 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> I
> 
> 
> Quindi anche tu quoti che se un ragazzo di tocca anche solo il braccio in quello che sembra un gesto casuale, un "appoggiarsi" tanto per star comodi, ci sta provando?
> Ma dove ho vissuto io fino adesso? nel mondo del prosciutto sugli occhi?


eh, si, bella mia, hai vissuto proprio in quel mondo.  
Comunque, ribadisco, finche' ti fa stare bene, vai tranquilla e vivi serena. :up:


----------



## georgemary (3 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Siamo stati a cena stavolta! Serata più lunga quindi
> E' andata ancora meglio dell'altra volta
> Un sacco di risate, lui è una persona fantastica...
> Mi siete venuti in mente un paio di volte ora ti spiego perchè: non ci ha provato proprio per niente, ci siamo salutati con abbraccio e bacio sulla guancia e basta, ma ... lui mi tocca parecchio.
> ...


perchè non si tratta di amicizia, tu non sei preparata a volere di più per il tuo passato, ma lui ti piace...
se fosse un semplice amico tutte queste "seghe mentali" non te le faresti 
Invece noti diversi particolari, sono segni quelli di toccare, per me è chiaro che a lui piaci e con queste cose cerca di fartelo capire, ma sono sicura che capisce la situazione e aspetterà che tu sia pronta.
Quindi ancora una volta ti dico di cercare di vivere serenamente questa amicizia senza pensarci troppo...non hai ancora la mente sgombra e secondo me cerchi un pò di autoconvincerti che non ti piace perchè pensi che sia troppo presto per incominciare una nuova storia...ma capisci se fosse semplicemente un amico tu aspetteresti con ansia gli appuntamenti, le telefonate, etc.
Riflettici cara solenero!


----------



## georgemary (3 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stabilito che anch'io inizio a credere che non sia amicizia da parte di nessuno dei due, io con il mio amico sto abbravciata ore anche guardando un film.
> Inizio a credere di essere un extraterrestre


un pochino mi sa...
trovo proprio strano stare abbracciati ad un amico, io non starei abbracciata neanche alla mia migliore amica.
Forse sei molto fisica non so


----------



## disincantata (3 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stabilito che anch'io inizio a credere che non sia amicizia da parte di nessuno dei due, io con il mio amico sto abbravciata ore anche guardando un film.
> Inizio a credere di essere un extraterrestre


Non sei un extraterrestre.

Nel tuo caso è diverso perche' ormai e' chiaro che siete solo molto molto amici e nient'altro.

nel loro e' ancora tutto all'inizio e  non c'e' confidenza.

Devono approfondire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non sei un extraterrestre.
> 
> Nel tuo caso è diverso perche' ormai e' chiaro che siete solo molto molto amici e nient'altro.
> 
> ...


eh!


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> un pochino mi sa...
> trovo proprio strano stare abbracciati ad un amico, io non starei abbracciata neanche alla mia migliore amica.
> Forse sei molto fisica non so


si lo sono in generale. Con lui mi viene molto naturale



disincantata ha detto:


> Non sei un extraterrestre.
> 
> Nel tuo caso è diverso perche' ormai e' chiaro che siete solo molto molto amici e nient'altro.
> 
> ...


In realtà la rpima volta che ci siamo visti soli dopo mesi di mail abbiamo passato così la sera. E quando mi ha invitato a casa sua non ho avuto dubbi sul tipo di rapporto che avevamo
Più leggo Solenero più di amicizia ne vedo poca, ma un interesse crescente




Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh!


Strega


----------



## georgemary (3 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Più leggo Solenero più di amicizia ne vedo poca, ma un interesse crescente


si! confermo! Anche per me!


----------



## ivanl (3 Ottobre 2014)

e la cosa, inconsciamente (e comprensibilmente), viene negata, al momento.
Non deve essere facile, tutta la mia solidarieta' :abbraccio:


----------



## georgemary (3 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> e la cosa, inconsciamente (e comprensibilmente), viene negata, al momento.
> Non deve essere facile, tutta la mia solidarieta' :abbraccio:


è proprio così, anche da parte mia la massima comprensione.
Per questo ribadisco, per quanto possibile, deve vivere la cosa serenamente comunque vada.
Ma mi sembra un autoconvincersi , tutti gli atteggiamenti, anche aspettare una telefonata fanno pensare ad altro. ;-)


----------



## Solenero (3 Ottobre 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> perchè non si tratta di amicizia, tu non sei preparata a volere di più per il tuo passato, ma lui ti piace...
> se fosse un semplice amico tutte queste "seghe mentali" non te le faresti
> Invece noti diversi particolari, sono segni quelli di toccare, *per me è chiaro che a lui piaci* e con queste cose cerca di fartelo capire, ma sono sicura che capisce la situazione e aspetterà che tu sia pronta.
> Quindi ancora una volta ti dico di cercare di vivere serenamente questa amicizia senza pensarci troppo...non hai ancora la mente sgombra e secondo me cerchi un pò di autoconvincerti che non ti piace perchè pensi che sia troppo presto per incominciare una nuova storia...ma capisci se fosse semplicemente un amico tu aspetteresti con ansia gli appuntamenti, le telefonate, etc.
> Riflettici cara solenero!





farfalla ha detto:


> In realtà la rpima volta che ci siamo visti soli dopo mesi di mail abbiamo passato così la sera. E quando mi ha invitato a casa sua non ho avuto dubbi sul tipo di rapporto che avevamo
> Più leggo Solenero *più di amicizia ne vedo poca, ma un interesse crescente*





georgemary ha detto:


> è proprio così, anche da parte mia la massima comprensione.
> Per questo ribadisco, per quanto possibile, deve vivere la cosa serenamente comunque vada.
> Ma mi sembra un autoconvincersi , tutti gli atteggiamenti, anche *aspettare una telefonata fanno pensare ad altro*. ;-)


Non per darvi torto, mie care amiche forumiste  ma stasera c'è stato uno scambio di messaggi che non è fraintedibile. Fermo e non restando che io me la tiro parecchio A PRESCINDERE con tutti (che poi sia sbagliato non sto qui a discuterne) con i miei amici sono molto più "lascia fare". 
Scambio di messaggi: (premetto avvenuto dopo un bel paio di bicchieri di vino da parte mia, che come dicono le mie amiche "mi molla parecchio")
S: ...E io e te?
x: e io e te... non dipende solo da me...
s: e da chi? (la finta gnorri)
x: dipende anche da te...
s: quindi? (vino che parla)
x: quindi quando ci vediamo?

e qui parte una sequela di giorni in cui lui propone giorni in cui è libero, io sono occupata etc... insomma si arriva a venerdì prossimo per vederci. (venerdì!!! è un sacco di tempo!!! vedete che tanta voglia di vedermi non ce l'ha...)
s: ce la fai a non vedermi per una settimana intera? (maledetto vino e i suoi effetti...)
x: vieni qui ora...
s: non posso, non sono a casa mia...
x: beh ci ho provato...
s: allora a venerdì
x: ok 

Ma vi sembra uno scambio di messaggi di uno che prova interesse per me? Sinceramente.
A me no. A me sembra un amico che si ok ci vediamo ma ho altro da fare nel frattempo e posso aspettare fino a venerdì per vederti tanto non c'è urgenza.
Obiettivamente, se a me interessa qualcuno, mi libero anche dagli impegni presi. Almeno, io farei così. Non dico subito, ora, domani... ma lunedì o martedì magari...
Io con le mie amiche non organizzo uscite con giorni e giorni di anticipo.
Quindi, traggo le mie conclusioni: non gli interesso dal punto di vista sentimentale, dai, non cercate di convincermi del contrario 
Poi che io mi tiri delle seghe mentali infinite purtroppo è insito in me.... anche se cerco di farlo il meno possibile fuori dal forum, invece quando sono qui dico ogni cosa che mi passa per la testa.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Non per darvi torto, mie care amiche forumiste  ma stasera c'è stato uno scambio di messaggi che non è fraintedibile. Fermo e non restando che io me la tiro parecchio A PRESCINDERE con tutti (che poi sia sbagliato non sto qui a discuterne) con i miei amici sono molto più "lascia fare".
> Scambio di messaggi: (premetto avvenuto dopo un bel paio di bicchieri di vino da parte mia, che come dicono le mie amiche "mi molla parecchio")
> S: ...E io e te?
> x: e io e te... non dipende solo da me...
> ...


Per me gli interessi ... Ciao


----------



## ivanl (4 Ottobre 2014)

essi' che e' interessato!


----------



## Solenero (4 Ottobre 2014)

Stamane mi sono svegliata presto
Ma come fate a dirlo? se fosse interessato aspetterebbe una settimana a vedermi? daiiii
(ora che il vino si è diradato nella mia mente però ammetto che la sua prima proposta era per lunedì. L'ho rifiutata io.)

Io vi tengo aggiornati. 
E grazie


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Stamane mi sono svegliata presto
> Ma come fate a dirlo? se fosse interessato aspetterebbe una settimana a vedermi? daiiii
> (ora che il vino si è diradato nella mia mente però ammetto che la sua prima proposta era per lunedì. L'ho rifiutata io.)
> 
> ...



Mi fai una tenerezza immensa, perché capisco tutti i tuoi dubbi e le tue incertezze. Pare che capisca anche lui. Questo depone a suo favore. Come incipit non è affatto male. Goditi queste emozioni, che sono belle.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Stamane mi sono svegliata presto
> Ma come fate a dirlo? se fosse interessato aspetterebbe una settimana a vedermi? daiiii
> (ora che il vino si è diradato nella mia mente però ammetto che la sua prima proposta era per lunedì. L'ho rifiutata io.)
> 
> ...


Sì credo aspetterebbe perché è un uomo e non un adolescente  ma poi non ti aveva chiesto di raggiungerlo?


----------



## andrea53 (4 Ottobre 2014)

*Ciao, buongiorno.*



Solenero ha detto:


> Stamane mi sono svegliata presto
> Ma come fate a dirlo? se fosse interessato aspetterebbe una settimana a vedermi? daiiii
> (ora che il vino si è diradato nella mia mente però ammetto che la sua prima proposta era per lunedì. L'ho rifiutata io.)
> 
> ...



Ma sì che aspetta. Se una donna mi interessa posso pazientare anche un mese o un anno pur di incontrarla 
Se puoi dar retta a uno che è passato da un'esperienza molto simile alla tua, fai scivolare le cose senza troppe contorsioni mentali. E' ovvio che qualcosa di irrazionale dentro di te possa mettere in moto dei dubbi o - peggio - dei sensi di colpa. Ma è - appunto - l'irrazionalità ad alimentarli. La vita continua, deve continuare. Che sia lui o un altro o qualsiasi altra cosa, un viaggio, un'avventura... devi onorarla, anche per chi non può più farlo. Un abbraccio sincero.


----------



## disincantata (4 Ottobre 2014)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Ma sì che aspetta. Se una donna mi interessa posso pazientare anche un mese o un anno pur di incontrarla
> Se puoi dar retta a uno che è passato da un'esperienza molto simile alla tua, fai scivolare le cose senza troppe contorsioni mentali. E' ovvio che qualcosa di irrazionale dentro di te possa mettere in moto dei dubbi o - peggio - dei sensi di colpa. Ma è - appunto - l'irrazionalità ad alimentarli. La vita continua, deve continuare. Che sia lui o un altro o qualsiasi altra cosa, un viaggio, un'avventura... devi onorarla, anche per chi non può più farlo. Un abbraccio sincero.



Anche anni.

Ciao Andrea. Spero ti vada bene la vita.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Stamane mi sono svegliata presto
> Ma come fate a dirlo? se fosse interessato aspetterebbe una settimana a vedermi? daiiii
> (ora che il vino si è diradato nella mia mente però ammetto che la sua prima proposta era per lunedì. L'ho rifiutata io.)
> 
> ...


Ti sei dimenticata che lavora e che lavoro fa?
A parte questo, non è detto che esca solo con te. Anche uno interessato, e per me lo è, non è ipso facto innamorato folle, può benissimo frequentare contemporaneamente più donne, anche se è un tipo serio.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Anche anni.
> 
> Ciao Andrea. Spero ti vada bene la vita.


Mi associo:up:


----------



## Horny (4 Ottobre 2014)

*ciao sole*

la penso come brunetta.
E' di sicuro interessato.
E' attratto da te, stà bene in tua compagnia,
ma questo non vuol sempre dire che sia innamorato,
o che voglia ora una relazione sentimentale impegnativa,
con te o con qualcun'altra.
magari non è uno stronzo, e aspetta anche di capire
cosa vuoi tu.
Tu cosa vuoi?
secondo me il problema vero è che non lo sai.
(lo dicevano anche a me, e avevano ragione )


----------



## Solenero (4 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti sei dimenticata che lavora e che lavoro fa?
> A parte questo, non è detto che esca solo con te. Anche uno interessato, e per me lo è, non è ipso facto innamorato folle, può benissimo frequentare contemporaneamente più donne, anche se è un tipo serio.





horby ha detto:


> la penso come brunetta.
> E' di sicuro interessato.
> E' attratto da te, stà bene in tua compagnia,
> ma questo non vuol sempre dire che sia innamorato,
> ...


Premessa: mi piace questo forum. Mi piace che scrivo quello che penso e mi piace leggere le vostre risposte. Vi dico grazie, veramente dal cuore. Voi non sapete che bene mi fate.
(angolo sdolcinatezze chiuso)

Innamorato no, mi spaventerebbe.
Interessato ormai sto credendoci anche io, a forza di leggerlo da voi
Non è il caso di chiederglielo direttamente? In fondo per ora è una frequentazione in amicizia, ci sta che io gli possa chiedere se frequenta altre donne? anche perchè ogni tanto mi butta lì un "una mia amica ha detto che..." "l'altra sera un'amica a cena ha fatto così..." etc. 
Ma funziona così?  io sono "solo" una di quelle che frequenta, in attesa magari di essere o meno scelta per un'interesse più approfondito? siamo tutte in fila per l'uomo che deciderà quale di noi frequentare di più o di meno?
Mi fa un pò tristezza questa cosa. Ma non lo escludo, anzi sarà così sicuramente, nel suo caso.
Si, mi ha chiesto di andare da lui, ieri sera, ma l'ho vista più come una battuta che come un reale invito...

Non so cosa voglio, Horby, ancora no. Non so se andrà sempre bene così, averlo nella friendzone o se un giorno inizierò a sentire qualcosa di più serio. E come dici tu, il problema è proprio quello, io non so dare un peso alle cose, per ora. Ma la prendo così, anche se poi sono qui a chiedervi mille cose e consigli, cerco di prendere quello che arriva, senza esteriormente cercare altro se non amicizia.


----------



## Fantastica (4 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao, Sole, non posso che dire "bene, bene, avanti così" , velocità di crociera, leggera brezza nei capelli, schiena dritta e mare calmo. Qualsiasi cosa sortirà da questa relazione, sarà bella, perché è negli inizi che è contenuto il finale. E qui gli inizi sono già una bella vicenda, piena di tatto, attenzioni, sintonia, attese adulte. 
Non spiare o tentare di indovinare dove lui vuol parare, vivi il presente e l'attesa del prossimo passo senza pensarci. Quello che conta ora è solo che avete il piacere di rivedervi entrambi.


----------



## andrea53 (4 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Anche anni.
> 
> Ciao Andrea. Spero ti vada bene la vita.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi associo:up:



Grazie a tutte, mi accontento...  25 gradi, cielo limpido, mare di cristallo e spiagge semivuote. Cosa si può volere di più? Da qualche parte, un bel giorno, dovremmo organizzare un raduno del forum
Buon fine settimana a voi!!!


----------



## disincantata (4 Ottobre 2014)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Grazie a tutte, mi accontento...  25 gradi, cielo limpido, mare di cristallo e spiagge semivuote. Cosa si può volere di più? Da qualche parte, un bel giorno, dovremmo organizzare un raduno del forum
> Buon fine settimana a voi!!!



Ci conto davvero. Se ti va di volare ti aspetto a Cagliari con la tua COMPAGNA! 

O nell'umida e verde Brianza. :up:


----------



## georgemary (4 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Non per darvi torto, mie care amiche forumiste  ma stasera c'è stato uno scambio di messaggi che non è fraintedibile. Fermo e non restando che io me la tiro parecchio A PRESCINDERE con tutti (che poi sia sbagliato non sto qui a discuterne) con i miei amici sono molto più "lascia fare".
> Scambio di messaggi: (premetto avvenuto dopo un bel paio di bicchieri di vino da parte mia, che come dicono le mie amiche "mi molla parecchio")
> S: ...E io e te?
> x: e io e te... non dipende solo da me...
> ...


Ma io non ti voglio convincere del contrario e credo neanche gli altri. Tu hai piacere di raccontarci e a noi fa piacere risponderti.
A me lui sembra interessato...ed anche molto, ma può aspettare, non ha fretta...la tua domanda (sarà il vino come dici tu  ) però è di una donna che vuole scoprire, che è curiosa e che sta giocando con un uomo.
Per me non c'è nulla di male nel tuo comportamento. Però mi lascio forse condizionare dal mio modo di essere...o un'amicizia uomo-donna nasce in determinati contesti, certi ambienti che si frequentano ad es, interessi comuni altrimenti a me non verrebbe mai di uscire con un uomo solo per amicizia...ma forse sono io sbagliata eh


----------



## Solenero (4 Ottobre 2014)

*Nuova rilettura*

Ragazzi. 
Panico.
Ho riletto la conversazione avuta ieri sera con mr.X  e mi è venuto un dubbio. Ma atroce. 
Non sto a riscrivervi la conversazione  non sono così masochista ma, scherzi a parte, può essere frainteso. O meglio, può essere visto sotto un altro punto di vista.
Provate a rileggerla. E ditemi se non sembra:
 Io e te?
io e te non dipende solo da me.
Quindi?
quindi quando ci vediamo?* ECCO QUI. QUINDI QUANDO CI VEDIAMO? Non è solo un quando ci vediamo. E' un QUINDI QUANDO CI VEDIAMO NE PARLIAMO.*

Potrebbe essere inteso così?
Potrebbe aver capito che quando ci vedremo parleremo del "io e te"?????????
Perchè allora venerdì è spaventosamente vicino, non lontano.
INFATTI, poche battute dopo, e dopo che io gli ho scritto (battutone) ce la fai a stare fino a venerdì senza vedermi LUI MI DICE DI ANDARE A CASA SUA SUBITO!

Ora vedo la conversazione sotto tutta un'altra ottica.

Lo so, lo so, lo so che mi avete detto di non fasciarmi la testa, di prendere quello che viene, avete parlato di mare calmo e brezza nei capelli (a proposito FANTASTICA immagine) ma ...
ma vado sempre a cercarmi i ma.
Ma ora non ditemi che voi lo avevate già capito e io ci sono arrivata con 24 ore di ritardo


----------



## disincantata (4 Ottobre 2014)

Per me devi PARLARTI è capire tu cosa vuoi da e con lui.

Ad un amico non chiederei mai se puo' stare una settimana senza vedermi, ad un amante si.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ragazzi.
> Panico.
> Ho riletto la conversazione avuta ieri sera con mr.X  e mi è venuto un dubbio. Ma atroce.
> Non sto a riscrivervi la conversazione  non sono così masochista ma, scherzi a parte, può essere frainteso. O meglio, può essere visto sotto un altro punto di vista.
> ...


Ti piace altro che amico....


----------



## disincantata (4 Ottobre 2014)

:up:





farfalla ha detto:


> Ti piace altro che amico....


:up:


----------



## andrea53 (4 Ottobre 2014)

*Grazie!!!!*



disincantata ha detto:


> Ci conto davvero. Se ti va di volare ti aspetto a Cagliari con la tua COMPAGNA!
> 
> O nell'umida e verde Brianza. :up:



:inlove:


----------



## disincantata (4 Ottobre 2014)

andrea53 ha detto:


> :inlove:


Invito sempre valido.:facepalm:


----------



## Solenero (4 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti piace altro che amico....


Ti prego, sii più prolissa... mi piacciono le analisi. 
Almeno dimmi cosa ne pensi di questo punto di vista alternativo che ho scritto.
E' vero? o è un'altra mia sega mentale?
Farfalla, stancami di parole


----------



## Solenero (4 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per me devi PARLARTI è capire tu cosa vuoi da e con lui.
> 
> Ad un amico non chiederei mai se puo' stare una settimana senza vedermi, ad un amante si.


Va beh, era una battuta dai. Io l'ho scritta come battuta, veramente. Non avrei motivo di dire bugie qui. E lui l'ha capita come tale (credo:facepalm


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ti prego, sii più prolissa... mi piacciono le analisi.
> Almeno dimmi cosa ne pensi di questo punto di vista alternativo che ho scritto.
> E' vero? o è un'altra mia sega mentale?
> Farfalla, stancami di parole


Sole non son farfalla ma per come la vedo io lo scambio di messaggi di ieri assomiglia più ad un flirtare che a delle semplici battute tra amici ...però resta tranquilla e continua a rilassarti


----------



## disincantata (4 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Va beh, era una battuta dai. Io l'ho scritta come battuta, veramente. Non avrei motivo di dire bugie qui. E lui l'ha capita come tale (credo:facepalm



Se gli piaci penso si stia fregando le mani nell'attesa di rivederti.  Dubito l'abbia presa come battuta. Ti ha pure chiesto di andare da lui.


----------



## Solenero (4 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sole non son farfalla ma per come la vedo io lo scambio di messaggi di ieri assomiglia più ad un flirtare che a delle semplici battute tra amici ...però resta tranquilla e continua a rilassarti


Flirtare? ussignor. Non so se ne sono capace. Volontariamente.
Potrei non bere più vino. Sarebbe un inizio



disincantata ha detto:


> Se gli piaci penso si stia fregando le mani nell'attesa di rivederti.  Dubito l'abbia presa come battuta. Ti ha pure chiesto di andare da lui.


C'era la faccina che rideva alla fine dell'invito. Io le odio, le faccine. Quando non le capisco
E comunque, si sfrega le mani e intanto esce con altre.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Flirtare? ussignor. Non so se ne sono capace. Volontariamente.
> Potrei non bere più vino. Sarebbe un inizio
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ma il " vero flirtare " viene spontaneo,  non esiste nessuna scuola


----------



## disincantata (4 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Flirtare? ussignor. Non so se ne sono capace. Volontariamente.
> Potrei non bere più vino. Sarebbe un inizio
> 
> 
> ...


Questo e' un altro discorso. Lungo. Purtroppo non hanno la garanzia di fedelta' neppure dopo una firma.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammeta ha detto quello che avrei detto io


----------



## lolapal (5 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ragazzi.
> Panico.
> Ho riletto la conversazione avuta ieri sera con mr.X  e mi è venuto un dubbio. Ma atroce.
> Non sto a riscrivervi la conversazione  non sono così masochista ma, scherzi a parte, può essere frainteso. O meglio, può essere visto sotto un altro punto di vista.
> ...


Sole  è palese che lui a te piace e che tu piaci a lui, ma non ti fare troppi problemi. Non pensare (lo so che è difficile, ma se ci riesci ti assicuro che è utile). Da quello che hai raccontato, lui sembra una persona che rispetta i tuoi tempi, credo che questo possa rassicurarti.
Per il resto, divertiti e viviti queste emozioni fino in fondo, qualsiasi cosa succederà.


----------



## Horny (5 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sole  è palese che lui a te piace e che tu piaci a lui, ma non ti fare troppi problemi. Non pensare (lo so che è difficile, ma se ci riesci ti assicuro che è utile). Da quello che hai raccontato, lui sembra una persona che rispetta i tuoi tempi, credo che questo possa rassicurarti.
> Per il resto, divertiti e viviti queste emozioni fino in fondo, qualsiasi cosa succederà.


Scusami Lola, ma tu la fai troppo semplice.
ci sono persone che non prendono con leggerezza
neppure il te coi pasticcini :carneval: (Cit brunetta).
e metti una donna di questo tipo, e che poi le accade
cio' che è accaduto a sole.....altro che vento
tra i capelli, siamo realistici.
questo non vuol dire chiudersi in casa, ma....


----------



## Horny (5 Ottobre 2014)

Allora sole, cara,
tu forse temi che lui non voglia una relazione seria con te,
eppure allo stesso tempo hai paura che invece la voglia.
forse forse al momento ti domina più la prima paura della seconda,
ma allo stesso tempo sai che dovessi avere da lui rassicurazioni,
un attimo dopo, subentrerebbe la seconda, con annessi sensi di colpa.
per intanto concentriamoci sulla prima.
tu non lo vuoi come semplice amico?
sei sessualmente attratta da lui?
e in caso la risposta sia affermativa,
accetteresti di avere rapporti fisici pur non sapendo
le intenzioni di lui?
pensi ti farebbe sentire bene una situazione di questo tipo?
per il momento concentriamoci su di te, poi passeremo a lui,
anche perché di lui sappiamo poco.
forse tu di più ......che storia ha alle spalle? Chi frequenta?.....


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Allora sole, cara,
> tu forse temi che lui non voglia una relazione seria con te,
> eppure allo stesso tempo hai paura che invece la voglia.
> forse forse al momento ti domina più la prima paura della seconda,
> ...


Bisogna aver le idee chiare per potersi lasciare andare.


----------



## Horny (5 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bisogna aver le idee chiare per potersi lasciare andare.


ehhh..:rotfl::unhappy: Facile con le storie degli altri.....


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ehhh..:rotfl::unhappy: Facile con le storie degli altri.....


Ma tu non hai le idee chiare


----------



## Solenero (5 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Allora sole, cara,
> tu forse temi che lui non voglia una relazione seria con te,
> eppure allo stesso tempo hai paura che invece la voglia.
> forse forse *al momento ti domina più la prima paura della seconda*,
> ...


Allora. Cerco di rispondere senza incartarmi più di tanto.
Ho paura che non voglia una relazione con me. Ma quando parlo di relazione, parlo di qualsiasi tipo di relazione. Nel senso che la mia paura abbraccia anche l'amicizia. Paura di restare solo una conoscente occasionale, con cui perdere tempo mentre gli amici veri e le ragazze vere sono occupati altrove.
Ho pensato molto in questi giorni a come reagirei se lui dovesse anche solo provare a baciarmi. Sapete, non riesco a pensarci. Le mie reazioni sono dei buchi neri al momento, non so prevederle. Potrei scappare a gambe levate, potrebbe piacermi tantissimo e desiderarne ancora, potrei avere un attacco di panico. 

Ancora non riesco a pensare di avere un qualcosa di fisico con lui, è già troppo pensare ad un bacio, figurati il resto. Dal punto vi vista puramente fisico penso mi piacerebbe, mi è sempre piaciuto molto fare sesso soprattutto le prime volte con un uomo, ma emotivamente ... non so. In passato, un passato che mi sembra lontanissimo e nebbioso, ho avuto delle storie di sesso con uomini, e non mi dispiacevano. Fare l'amore è tutt'altra cosa, ma anche così non era male. Aspettative zero, delusioni zero. Ma purtroppo credo che saprò se sono pronta solo quando ci arriverò, con lui o con un altro, più avanti, non so. Ma lo saprò quando sono lì, non credo di poter prevederlo ora.
Per come mi conoscono, le mie amiche si sono stupite che ci sia uscita, pensavano me la sarei filata raccontando una scusa qualunque, per evitare l'appuntamento. Quando poi hanno saputo anche della seconda uscita... iniziano a guardarmi col sorrisino. 
E' passato un anno, un anno di dolore ma tranquillo, di scossoni ne ho avuti già troppi, un anno in cui alcune amicizie sono finite nel silenzio e altre sono fiorite e diventate importanti. Ma questa è la mia seconda prima volta. E' stranissimo, come se avessi messo un punto alla vita di prima, e ora, in questa vita, fossi impreparata ad affrontare anche solo un'uscita a due. Quest'uomo, forse consapevolmente, forse no, è arrivato a far tremare di nuovo la terra sotto i miei piedi. Avevo raggiunto uno stato in cui stavo bene (abbastanza dai...) con me stessa, le mie amiche, chiacchiere e confidenze, i miei animali da curare, il lavoro... e ora, ora c'è questo, che mi riempie i pensieri. E mi rendo conto che più che a lui penso a me, a come attraversare questo periodo, e una parte di me vorrebbe che lui sparisse e tornasse tutto come prima, vorrebbe dirgli di lasciarmi in pace, ma l'altra parte... è l'opposto. Vorrei che mi scrivesse, mi cercasse. Penso sia una fase che capita a tutti, non è che per quello che mi è successo ora sono diventata il caso dell'anno. Andava tutto così bene prima di lui. Però è anche vero che solo lui, dopo un anno, è riuscito a far vibrare un qualcosa dentro me che credevo si fosse spento per sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2014)

Evvai!!
Per me più ci ragioni peggio è.


----------



## tullio (5 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> E mi rendo conto che più che a lui penso a me, a come attraversare questo periodo, e una parte di me vorrebbe che lui sparisse e tornasse tutto come prima, vorrebbe dirgli di lasciarmi in pace, ma l'altra parte... è l'opposto. Vorrei che mi scrivesse, mi cercasse.


Magari uscirà un amore di quelli folli; magari uscirà un'amicizia intensa; magari uscirà...nulla. Però intanto stai bene, ti stai riaprendo alla vita e questa è la cosa più bella. In ogni caso questa persona ti sta facendo un gran bene. CErtametne ti pensa molto ma, forse, neanche lui sa bene come ti pensa. Poco male, in ogni caso. La cosa importante è riprendere a vivere. Per ora non devi nemmeno fare scelte: cosa di meglio? In bocca al lupo ragazza!


----------



## Fantastica (5 Ottobre 2014)

[[[ Una cosa, @Sole... tra mille parentesi...

Importante: non dare retta alle amiche, qualsiasi cosa ti dicano. Fìdati di noi estranei. Alle amiche, di solito, piace che restiamo lì dove siamo, qualsiasi sia la nostra condizione, perché è rassicurante.

A meno che non si tratti di eccezionali amicizie. Appunto: eccezionali.]]]


----------



## lolapal (5 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Evvai!!
> Per me *più ci ragioni peggio è*.


Quoto!


----------



## rewindmee (6 Ottobre 2014)

Resto dell'idea che questa storia promette bene


----------



## georgemary (6 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Va beh, era una battuta dai. Io l'ho scritta come battuta, veramente. Non avrei motivo di dire bugie qui. E lui l'ha capita come tale (credo:facepalm


ma sole mio ma come dobbiamo fare???
Sarà anche una battuta, ma che si fa se si ha dell'interesse...io ad una mia amica, un mio amico non direi mai "ce la fai a non vedermi?" ad uno per cui provo interesse si e come se lo dico...lo dico proprio appositamente!


----------



## ivanl (6 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Allora. Cerco di rispondere senza incartarmi più di tanto.
> Ho paura che non voglia una relazione con me. Ma quando parlo di relazione, parlo di qualsiasi tipo di relazione. Nel senso che la mia paura abbraccia anche l'amicizia. Paura di restare solo una conoscente occasionale, con cui perdere tempo mentre gli amici veri e le ragazze vere sono occupati altrove.
> Ho pensato molto in questi giorni a come reagirei se lui dovesse anche solo provare a baciarmi. Sapete, non riesco a pensarci. Le mie reazioni sono dei buchi neri al momento, non so prevederle. Potrei scappare a gambe levate, potrebbe piacermi tantissimo e desiderarne ancora, potrei avere un attacco di panico.
> 
> ...


se non son prodromi di innamoramento, questi, ci vanno comunque mooolto vicini 
Spero con tutto il cuore che, comunque vada, ti renda felice :up:


----------



## Solenero (7 Ottobre 2014)

*aggiornamento*

Non dovevamo vederci fino a venerdì ma ieri è stato qui a casa mia...
ha finito lavoro, e mi ha scritto. Gli ho detto che ero a casa e... ci siamo visti.
E' andata esattamente come le altre volte, battute, risate, lui che mi appoggia una mano sulla nuca mentre stiamo parlando...  tante chiacchiere e poi dopo mezzanotte lui se ne va, ci rivediamo venerdì a cena, probabilmente stavolta a casa sua.
Impressioni, sensazioni? come i precedenti appuntamenti, si ride e si scherza ma tutto finisce lì, non ci sono avvicinamenti...


----------



## georgemary (7 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Non dovevamo vederci fino a venerdì ma ieri è stato qui a casa mia...
> ha finito lavoro, e mi ha scritto. Gli ho detto che ero a casa e... ci siamo visti.
> E' andata esattamente come le altre volte, battute, risate, lui che mi appoggia una mano sulla nuca mentre stiamo parlando...  tante chiacchiere e poi dopo mezzanotte lui se ne va, ci rivediamo venerdì a cena, probabilmente stavolta a casa sua.
> Impressioni, sensazioni? come i precedenti appuntamenti, si ride e si scherza ma tutto finisce lì, non ci sono avvicinamenti...


va bene 
Chi va piano va sano e va lontano...
io la penso sempre allo stesso modo...

un grosso abbraccio!


----------



## rewindmee (7 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Non dovevamo vederci fino a venerdì ma ieri è stato qui a casa mia...
> ha finito lavoro, e mi ha scritto. Gli ho detto che ero a casa e... ci siamo visti.
> E' andata esattamente come le altre volte, battute, risate, lui che mi appoggia una mano sulla nuca mentre stiamo parlando...  tante chiacchiere e poi dopo mezzanotte lui se ne va, ci rivediamo venerdì a cena, probabilmente stavolta a casa sua.
> Impressioni, sensazioni? come i precedenti appuntamenti, si ride e si scherza ma tutto finisce lì, non ci sono avvicinamenti...


Diciamo che è un gentiluomo che cammina su pacchi di uova... però gli interessi. Su questo non ho dubbi


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Non dovevamo vederci fino a venerdì ma ieri è stato qui a casa mia...
> ha finito lavoro, e mi ha scritto. Gli ho detto che ero a casa e... ci siamo visti.
> E' andata esattamente come le altre volte, battute, risate, lui che mi appoggia una mano sulla nuca mentre stiamo parlando... tante chiacchiere e poi dopo mezzanotte lui se ne va, ci rivediamo venerdì a cena, probabilmente stavolta a casa sua.
> Impressioni, sensazioni? come i precedenti appuntamenti, si ride e si scherza ma tutto finisce lì, non ci sono avvicinamenti...


si chiama passo del giaguaro. Ci si avvicina, ma con prudenza.


----------



## georgemary (7 Ottobre 2014)

abbiamo risposto alle 14.06 tutti con la stessa cosa :rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (7 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Non dovevamo vederci fino a venerdì ma ieri è stato qui a casa mia...
> ha finito lavoro, e mi ha scritto. Gli ho detto che ero a casa e... ci siamo visti.
> E' andata esattamente come le altre volte, battute, risate, lui che mi appoggia una mano sulla nuca mentre stiamo parlando...  tante chiacchiere e poi dopo mezzanotte lui se ne va, ci rivediamo venerdì a cena, probabilmente stavolta a casa sua.
> Impressioni, sensazioni? come i precedenti appuntamenti, si ride e si scherza ma tutto finisce lì, non ci sono avvicinamenti...


Va bene. Va bene così.


----------



## Solenero (7 Ottobre 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> va bene
> Chi va piano va sano e va lontano...
> io la penso sempre allo stesso modo...
> 
> un grosso abbraccio!





rewindmee ha detto:


> Diciamo che è un gentiluomo che cammina su pacchi di uova... però gli interessi. Su questo non ho dubbi





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si chiama passo del giaguaro. Ci si avvicina, ma con prudenza.





georgemary ha detto:


> abbiamo risposto alle 14.06 tutti con la stessa cosa :rotfl:





Fantastica ha detto:


> Va bene. Va bene così.


Siete fantastiche  avete risposto tutte assieme  grazie


----------



## lolapal (7 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Non dovevamo vederci fino a venerdì ma ieri è stato qui a casa mia...
> ha finito lavoro, e mi ha scritto. Gli ho detto che ero a casa e... ci siamo visti.
> E' andata esattamente come le altre volte, battute, risate, lui che mi appoggia una mano sulla nuca mentre stiamo parlando...  tante chiacchiere e poi dopo mezzanotte lui se ne va, ci rivediamo venerdì a cena, probabilmente stavolta a casa sua.
> Impressioni, sensazioni? come i precedenti appuntamenti, si ride e si scherza ma tutto finisce lì, non ci sono avvicinamenti...


Ciao Sole 
Ho la sensazione che lui stia andando con i piedi di piombo... guarda la cosa da un altro punto di vista: voleva vederti, quindi è sicuro che con te sta bene. Dai tempo al tempo, anche perché può capitare che, per abitudine o paura, il nostro linguaggio non verbale comunichi cose diverse da quelle che vorremmo...
Sei stata bene? E' questo l'importante. Ti sei chiesta cosa hai provato quando lui ti ha poggiato la mano sulla nuca? Cosa credi di avergli detto con il tuo atteggiamento? Lo rivedi volentieri venerdì? Non devi rispondere a me, sia chiaro... sono domande che, a mio modesto avviso, dovresti porti.
Rinnovo il mio invito a non pensare troppo, e te lo dice una donna estremamente razionale e analitica... 

Aggiungo: "non ci sono avvicinamenti"... la mano sulla nuca non è proprio un gesto amicale...


----------



## georgemary (7 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Siete fantastiche  avete risposto tutte assieme  grazie


io intervengo poco, al lavoro ho il pc a vista, quando ho un attimo apro il confessionale e cerco il tuo topic.


----------



## rewindmee (7 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Siete fantastiche  avete risposto tutte assieme  grazie


Ti devo dare una delusione, sono fantastico :rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (7 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao Sole
> Ho la sensazione che lui stia andando con i piedi di piombo... guarda la cosa da un altro punto di vista: voleva vederti, quindi è sicuro che con te sta bene. Dai tempo al tempo, anche perché può capitare che, per abitudine o paura, il nostro linguaggio non verbale comunichi cose diverse da quelle che vorremmo...
> Sei stata bene? E' questo l'importante. Ti sei chiesta cosa hai provato quando lui ti ha poggiato la mano sulla nuca? Cosa credi di avergli detto con il tuo atteggiamento? Lo rivedi volentieri venerdì? Non devi rispondere a me, sia chiaro... sono domande che, a mio modesto avviso, dovresti porti.
> Rinnovo il mio invito a non pensare troppo, e te lo dice una donna estremamente razionale e analitica...
> ...


Infatti... si è quasi sbilanciato troppo... forse sperava in un tuo passo, per non essere troppo precipitoso


----------



## ivanl (7 Ottobre 2014)

uh, mi era scappato l'aggiornamento...
passo del giaguaro, non avrei saputo immaginare metafora migliore 

Benissimo, comunque :up:


----------



## Apollonia (7 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Non dovevamo vederci fino a venerdì ma ieri è stato qui a casa mia...
> ha finito lavoro, e mi ha scritto. Gli ho detto che ero a casa e... ci siamo visti.
> E' andata esattamente come le altre volte, battute, risate, lui che mi appoggia una mano sulla nuca mentre stiamo parlando...  tante chiacchiere e poi dopo mezzanotte lui se ne va, ci rivediamo venerdì a cena, probabilmente stavolta a casa sua.
> Impressioni, sensazioni? come i precedenti appuntamenti, si ride e si scherza ma tutto finisce lì, non ci sono avvicinamenti...


Bene! Dai tempo al cenerentolo di preparare la trappola… ehm…la cena!
Fatti desiderare!!!! Anche come amica!


----------



## Solenero (7 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao Sole
> Ho la sensazione che lui stia andando con i piedi di piombo... guarda la cosa da un altro punto di vista: voleva vederti, quindi è sicuro che con te sta bene. Dai tempo al tempo, anche perché può capitare che, per abitudine o paura, il nostro linguaggio non verbale comunichi cose diverse da quelle che vorremmo...
> Sei stata bene? E' questo l'importante. Ti sei chiesta *cosa hai provato quando lui ti ha poggiato la mano sulla nuca? Cosa credi di avergli detto con il tuo atteggiamento? Lo rivedi volentieri venerdì?* Non devi rispondere a me, sia chiaro... sono domande che, a mio modesto avviso, dovresti porti.
> Rinnovo il mio invito a non pensare troppo, e te lo dice una donna estremamente razionale e analitica...
> ...


Grazie per le tue parole.
Rispondo anche se non a te  ma a me stessa, scrivendolo qui.
Cosa ho provato ieri, quando lui mi ha toccato la nuca? è stata una bella sensazione. Ma ho paura di confonderla. Quando lo ha fatto mi è venuto in mente mio marito. Perchè quella mano era calda, ed eravamo all'aperto, e faceva fresco ieri, e seppur per pochi secondi mi ha scaldato. Mi ha lanciata un pò in confusione, insomma.
Ma lo rivedo volentieri, perchè mi fa star bene, mi rilasso, non mi stanca, mi fa ridere, ve l'ho detto mille volte... 
Il mio atteggiamento è sempre amichevole, io non mi sbilancio in quel senso, non lo tocco praticamente mai se non quando ci salutiamo... ma mi viene naturale avvicinarmi a lui. Starò a vedere.  
Da una parte vorrei vedere fin dove arrivo, e fino dove arriva lui...


----------



## lolapal (7 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Grazie per le tue parole.
> Rispondo anche se non a te  ma a me stessa, scrivendolo qui.
> Cosa ho provato ieri, quando lui mi ha toccato la nuca? *è stata una bella sensazione. Ma ho paura di confonderla. Quando lo ha fatto mi è venuto in mente mio marito*. Perchè quella mano era calda, ed eravamo all'aperto, e faceva fresco ieri, e seppur per pochi secondi mi ha scaldato. Mi ha lanciata un pò in confusione, insomma.
> Ma lo rivedo volentieri, perchè mi fa star bene, mi rilasso, non mi stanca, mi fa ridere, ve l'ho detto mille volte...
> ...


Sole  
il primo neretto: questo rivela di te che sei una persona trasparente e che sei in fase di elaborazione del tuo lutto e, quindi, sono sensazioni più che normali, secondo me, che devono essere vissute fino in fondo per capire la differenza. Tu hai vissuto un grande trauma e, per esperienza ti dico, per superare i traumi, o comunque per posizionarli dentro di noi, c'è bisogno in qualche maniera ri-passarci attraverso. E ci sta la confusione: per mettere in ordine bisogna fare disordine (cit. Ipazia).
Secondo neretto: se tu non ti sbilanci, non puoi biasimarlo se poi lui resta a metà... se ti viene naturale avvicinarti a lui, fallo finché ne trai beneficio, hai il diritto/dovere di fermarti nel momento in cui provi disagio.

Infine, non avere fretta (ora arriva Sbriciolata che mi "ah-ha!" ).


----------



## Solenero (8 Ottobre 2014)

*quattro*



Apollonia ha detto:


> Bene! Dai tempo al cenerentolo di preparare la trappola… ehm…la cena!
> Fatti desiderare!!!! Anche come amica!


 furba Apollonia 

A parte gli scherzi...
Venerdì ci vediamo di nuovo. Stavolta cena a casa sua.
Quindi siamo messi così:
appuntamento 1: dopo cena a bere qualcosa in un locale
appuntamento 2: a cena in un ristorante
appuntamento 3: da me per due chiacchiere e un caffè dopo cena
appuntamento 4: (non ancora avvenuto) da lui, per cena.

Ho parlato di amicizia, e ne sono ancora piuttosto convinta.
Ma ( e dico ma) se quando andrò a cena da lui non succederà niente, posso finalmente dire con ancora più convinzione che quello che cerca è un'amica? 
Quattro appuntamenti sono sufficienti per decidere di provarci o no, vero? 
Quindi se non ci provasse nemmeno venerdì, allora ... posso (possiamo) smettere di pensare che stia solo aspettando il momento giusto per attuare il suo piano diabolico di conquista? 
(non ditemi che non devo avere fretta, vi prego... a questo punto vorrei avere delle risposte...)

Uomini del forum, che dite?

Donne del forum, e voi?


----------



## Nicka (8 Ottobre 2014)

Per me sta aspettando il momento buono per attuare il suo piano malefico!! 
Ti farà un agguato!!!


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> furba Apollonia
> 
> A parte gli scherzi...
> Venerdì ci vediamo di nuovo. Stavolta cena a casa sua.
> ...


Non ti sopporto più!
Ma quando mai con un'amica faresti questo tipo di uscite con queste modalità e frequenza!!
Vi piacete, starete insieme ed è la cosa più normale del mondo.


----------



## georgemary (8 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti sopporto più!
> Ma quando mai con un'amica faresti questo tipo di uscite con queste modalità e frequenza!!
> Vi piacete, starete insieme ed è la cosa più normale del mondo.


Quoto brunetta!
Ma cara sole, metteti all'esterno, ma tu cosa penseresti di una donna che incontra cosi spesso uno sconosciuto? Perché mica è un tuo amico? Insomma è chiaro che a lui piaci e non ci prova per il tuo passato, aspetta un tuo segnale, a te lui pure piace, ma sei bloccata psicologicamente perché dentro di te pensi che sia trascorso troppo presto dalla scomparsa di tuo marito. Ora ti diciamo di stare serena perché per noi non stai facendo nulla di male, tuo marito putroppo non c'è più e tu devi voltare pagina...devi leggere dentro di te e dire ma a chi sto prendendo in giro? Di cosa mi preoccupo? Cosa voglio? Sei una donna...tesoro, ma perché un uomo dovrebbe invitarti tutte queste volte se non ha interesse? Insomma...dai su


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Ottobre 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Sei una donna...tesoro, ma perché un uomo dovrebbe invitarti tutte queste volte se


Magari è un timido. Primo approccio digitale e ora aspetta il famoso "cenno". Ma dico per dire, eh!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Non dovevamo vederci fino a venerdì ma ieri è stato qui a casa mia...
> ha finito lavoro, e mi ha scritto. Gli ho detto che ero a casa e... ci siamo visti.
> E' andata esattamente come le altre volte, battute, risate, lui che mi appoggia una mano sulla nuca mentre stiamo parlando...  tante chiacchiere e poi dopo mezzanotte lui se ne va, ci rivediamo venerdì a cena, probabilmente stavolta a casa sua.
> Impressioni, sensazioni? come i precedenti appuntamenti, si ride e si scherza ma tutto finisce lì, non ci sono avvicinamenti...


Per la miseria mi ero persa le news ! E' un uomo cauto, di solito e' buon segno


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> furba Apollonia
> 
> A parte gli scherzi...
> Venerdì ci vediamo di nuovo. Stavolta cena a casa sua.
> ...


No se la donna che vuoi avvicinare esce da un lutto così recente e sai  (uomo) che devi evitare di spaventarla/ preoccuparla/ confonderla, ciao


----------



## andrea53 (8 Ottobre 2014)

*pensaci un po'...*



Solenero ha detto:


> furba Apollonia
> 
> A parte gli scherzi...
> Venerdì ci vediamo di nuovo. Stavolta cena a casa sua.
> ...





Fiammetta ha detto:


> No se la donna che vuoi avvicinare esce da un lutto così recente e sai  (uomo) che devi evitare di spaventarla/ preoccuparla/ confonderla, ciao


Quando sarà per te il momento? Secondo me se aspetti di avere la mente definitivamente sgombra dalla memoria di chi hai perduto ecco, allora quel momento (molto probabilmente) non arriverà mai... Per esempio io lo sto ancora aspettando. Quindi - se puoi - smetti di farti domande, scrollati un po' questa impalcatura insopportabile che ti stai costruendo intorno e vivi la cosa più serenamente che puoi. Quel che succederà lo saprai venerdì sera. Altrimenti, con tutto quel che ti sta passando per la mente in questa fase, potresti arrivare da lui in preda a un gran mal di testa. Potrebbe essere solo una bella serata, con o senza sesso. Dipenderà da tutti e due, forse...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti sopporto più!
> Ma quando mai con un'amica faresti questo tipo di uscite con queste modalità e frequenza!!
> Vi piacete, starete insieme ed è la cosa più normale del mondo.


Con un amico le fai eccome. Ma che questo non sia il caso mi pare evidente


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Con un amico le fai eccome. Ma che questo non sia il caso mi pare evidente


Appunto. Se con un'amica non le fai e con un amico sì il fatto di essere un uomo e una donna non è irrilevante. Di conseguenza pura amicizia non è. 
Poi ci sei tu e il tuo amico che siete caso più unico che raro.


----------



## georgemary (9 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Se con un'amica non le fai e con un amico sì il fatto di essere un uomo e una donna non è irrilevante. Di conseguenza pura amicizia non è.
> Poi ci sei tu e il tuo amico che siete caso più unico che raro.


infatti Farfalla è una rarità...
comunque qui è lampante che non si tratta per nessuno dei due di amicizia.
E molto probabilmente lui venerdì non farà nessun passo nuovo, perchè mi sembra un uomo intelligente e che sa aspettare, sa la situazione di Sole quindi per me ha i piedi sui freni...cerca un segno da Sole per fare un passo oltre.

Ora Sole, te l'ho detto già ieri e te lo ribadisco oggi, dovresti pensare meno! Capisco che è difficile e te lo dico io che penso anche troppo , però è così...
è inutile che continui a cullarti che lui cerchi un'amicizia da te, ma perchè dovrebbe cercarla?
Per me le amicizie non nascono così...qui è chiaro un interesse e l'interesse è di entrambi.


----------



## ivanl (9 Ottobre 2014)

Se e' veramente la persona che appare dalle tue descrizioni, ci provera' soltanto se ricevera' i segnali giusti da parte tua.
Sta a te decidere se te la senti di mandarli o meno


----------



## Apollonia (9 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per me sta aspettando il momento buono per attuare il suo piano malefico!!
> Ti farà un agguato!!!


Agguato!!!! Dai, una cenetta romantica


----------



## Nicka (9 Ottobre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Agguato!!!! Dai, una cenetta romantica


No no!!! Proprio un agguato!! Magari condito di mezz'ora di solletico!!! 
Sta ragazza ha bisogno di ridere...e di prendere le cose che vengono con leggerezza, che penso se lo meriti...
Per le romanticherie c'è tempo...


----------



## Horny (9 Ottobre 2014)

Quoto nicka.
sole, so difficile,
ma cerca di rilassarti e viverla in positivo,
un pochino alla giornata.
e che domani sia una super serata!


----------



## Apollonia (9 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No no!!! Proprio un agguato!! Magari condito di mezz'ora di solletico!!!
> Sta ragazza ha bisogno di ridere...e di prendere le cose che vengono con leggerezza, che penso se lo meriti...
> Per le romanticherie c'è tempo...


Si, ok le risate, ma mi sembra che già abbiano riso insieme


----------



## Nicka (9 Ottobre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Si, ok le risate, ma mi sembra che già abbiano riso insieme


Ma ci vuole contatto...


----------



## disincantata (9 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma ci vuole contatto...



Se non ricordo male lei aveva scritto 'guai a lui se dovesse anche solo provarci'  piu' o meno, quindi secondo me se non si sbilancia lei dimostrandogli che vuole altro lui si limitera' a tocchi fugaci ed interpretabile in  diversi modi.

E' passato un anno direi che DEVE ricominciare, se lo deve.


----------



## Nicka (9 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se non ricordo male lei aveva scritto 'guai a lui se dovesse anche solo provarci'  piu' o meno, quindi secondo me se non si sbilancia lei dimostrandogli che vuole altro lui si limitera' a tocchi fugaci ed interpretabile in  diversi modi.
> 
> E' passato un anno direi che DEVE ricominciare, se lo deve.


Ma sai, dipende...ci sono donne che non se la sentiranno mai, ma la compagnia di un uomo la trovano piacevole, senza che questa sconfini in qualcosa di sessuale.
Che lei vada coi piedi di piombo, facendo in modo di non dare segnali fraintendibili lo posso capire...ma lui l'ha cercata per un interesse che va oltre l'amicizia e quindi prima o poi farà un passo in quel senso...e qui si capiranno diverse cose...


----------



## disincantata (9 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma sai, dipende...ci sono donne che non se la sentiranno mai, ma la compagnia di un uomo la trovano piacevole, senza che questa sconfini in qualcosa di sessuale.
> Che lei vada coi piedi di piombo, facendo in modo di non dare segnali fraintendibili lo posso capire...ma lui l'ha cercata per un interesse che va oltre l'amicizia e quindi prima o poi farà un passo in quel senso...e qui si capiranno diverse cose...



Speriamo non passino anni.


----------



## lolapal (9 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Se e' veramente la persona che appare dalle tue descrizioni, *ci provera' soltanto se ricevera' i segnali giusti da parte tua*.
> Sta a te decidere se te la senti di mandarli o meno


Quoto.


----------



## georgemary (9 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Quoto.


infatti, quindi se domani non succederà nulla, non venire a dire  "avete visto? mi vuole come amica"

non è così...è un uomo intelligente che sa aspettare...


----------



## Apollonia (10 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Quoto.


Anch'io!


----------



## rewindmee (10 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per me sta aspettando il momento buono per attuare il suo piano malefico!!
> Ti farà un agguato!!!


Anche io la penso così... se non fa lui lo farai tu :carneval:


----------



## rewindmee (10 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Se e' veramente la persona che appare dalle tue descrizioni, ci provera' soltanto se ricevera' i segnali giusti da parte tua.
> Sta a te decidere se te la senti di mandarli o meno


Raccontagli che hai sognato di fare sesso con un uomo senza volto


----------



## disincantata (10 Ottobre 2014)

:up:Racconta quando rientri.  Ormai facciamo il tifo per voi. :up:


----------



## Traccia (11 Ottobre 2014)

qqqqqquuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnddddddddiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii?!?!
Mi son loggata x Te, sallo! )))))))
Un abbraccio!!!


----------



## Solenero (11 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> :up:Racconta quando rientri.  Ormai facciamo il tifo per voi. :up:





Traccia ha detto:


> qqqqqquuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnddddddddiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii?!?!
> Mi son loggata x Te, sallo! )))))))
> Un abbraccio!!!


 Grazie Traccia 

Allora. Facciamo il punto. Cercherò di non dire cose irritanti per gli utenti di questo forum che ormai non mi sopportano più con tutte le mie menate

Ho passato una serata molto bella! Abbiamo fatto da mangiare assieme, e ci è venuto benissimo, e abbiamo mangiato con le mani, cosa che adoro, e bevuto vino buonissimo... abbiamo parlato un sacco (ma non di noi ...) e come sempre riso tantissimo. Mi piace trascorrere del tempo con lui, il tempo vola e via via ci stiamo rilassando stando insieme... ieri abbiamo passato gran parte del tempo sul divano molto vicini a parlare e guardarci da molto vicino... e mi ha preso le mani, e mi ha perfino massaggiato le mani...
Non ho pensato nemmeno per un momento di chiedergli delucidazioni su di "noi" o sul perchè mi abbia contattato dopo un anno, insomma non ho pensato... ho lasciato stare la mente, ho agito solo d'istinto, e sembra sia riuscita proprio bene.
E comunque. Si, devo ammettere che mi sarei aspettata un avvicinamento più forte da parte sua, uno sbilanciamento più evidente. Detta in due parole, un bacio. Non c'è stato. Ma questo non cambia che sia stata una serata veramente speciale e spero ce ne siano altre in futuro...
L'unica cosa che mi lascia perplessa, (e non tiratemi i pomodori marci) è che arrivata a casa ho trovato un suo sms che mi chiede se appunto ero arrivata a casa e gli ho risposto ringraziandolo per la cena, il vino, le risate e i massaggi, e scrivendogli che con lui sto bene. Risposta? nessuna. Nemmeno stamattina. Mi ha scritto Buongiorno, nient'altro. Si, ci sono rimasta male, anche se non so quanto diritto ho di restarci male.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Grazie Traccia
> 
> Allora. Facciamo il punto. Cercherò di non dire cose irritanti per gli utenti di questo forum che ormai non mi sopportano più con tutte le mie menate
> 
> ...


 capito ti aspettavi una risposta tipo : anche io sto bene insieme a te. E' una caratteristica molto maschile non puntualizzare passo per passo queste cose, le donne in questo sono molto più dirette esplicite. Lui si è preoccupato che tu fossi arrivata a casa sana e salva  e' un gesto piuttosto significativo


----------



## Horny (11 Ottobre 2014)

attendevo tue notizie.
quindi ieri sera abbiamo entrambe avuto un 'appuntamento',
curioso no? 
(adesso arrivano brunetta e farfalla....pauuuuura!)
allora, io sino a poco tempo fa per una non risposta
a un messaggio del genere avrei aperto un post del tipo:
BASTA, è uno stronzo, non lo voglio vedere mai più!!!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
del resto è un atteggiamento abbastanza tipico di Altro...
però ho capito una cosa,
ci sono uomini che sono proprio avversi a esprimersi sui sentimenti,
e piuttosto ti dicono mangia, copriti che hai freddo, sei arrivata a casa?
allora sei riuscita a rilassarti, bene.
ora come siete rimasti?
sul fatto che non abbia preso l'iniziativa ci possono essere mille motivi.
magari aspetta un chiaro segnale da parte tua.
glielo hai dato?


----------



## disincantata (11 Ottobre 2014)

Secondo me e' spaventato da te ed aspetta un tuo segnale anche timido.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2014)

"Buongiorno" è un bellissimo messaggio.


----------



## Solenero (11 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Secondo me e' spaventato da te ed aspetta un tuo segnale anche timido.


Beh, a dire il vero segnali penso di averne mandati. Esempio: sul divano, io e lui, lui che mi massaggia le mani, io che mi accoccolo proprio di fianco a lui, appoggiandomi a lui. Può essere un segnale? 
o... altro esempio: parlarsi a dieci cm di distanza guardandosi negli occhi, può essere un segnale? 
Ho notato una cosa, però. (il però c'è sempre, mannaggia al però). Ho notato che lui mi tocca, io no. Lui mi prende le mani, mi accarezza la schiena... io no... questo potrebbe essere un problema.



Brunetta ha detto:


> "Buongiorno" è un bellissimo messaggio.


Quoto. Soprattutto se dopo il buongiorno arrivano 5 foto che mi ha fatto ieri mentre giocavo col gatto

Poi durante la giornata il messaggio atteso è arrivato: "sono stato bene ieri sera con te".
A differenza delle altre volte, non ci siamo messi d'accordo su quando rivederci, ma non ha importanza. Esistono i cellulari e whatsapp


----------



## disincantata (11 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Beh, a dire il vero segnali penso di averne mandati. Esempio: sul divano, io e lui, lui che mi massaggia le mani, io che mi accoccolo proprio di fianco a lui, appoggiandomi a lui. Può essere un segnale?
> o... altro esempio: parlarsi a dieci cm di distanza guardandosi negli occhi, può essere un segnale?
> Ho notato una cosa, però. (il però c'è sempre, mannaggia al però). Ho notato che lui mi tocca, io no. Lui mi prende le mani, mi accarezza la schiena... io no... questo potrebbe essere un problema.
> 
> ...



O gli piace l'attesa. Per certi aspetti e' il periodo piu' bello.


----------



## aristocat (11 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> O gli piace l'attesa. Per certi aspetti e' il periodo piu' bello.


Concordo


----------



## Apollonia (11 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao Sole! 
Sono entrata pr avere tue notizie. Sono felice che sia stata una serata piena di risate e di condivisione. Vuoi sapere la mia opinione? Lui ha una voglia matta di baciarti, ma ha una paura fottuta che tu lo rifiuti. Forse aspetta segnali un 
pochino più espiliciti. E, te lo ripeto, fa che sia lui a fare il primo passo! 
Aspetto notizie, che arriveranno sicuramente molto presto!


----------



## rewindmee (11 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> E comunque. Si, devo ammettere che mi sarei aspettata un avvicinamento più forte da parte sua, uno sbilanciamento più evidente. Detta in due parole, un bacio. Non c'è stato. Ma questo non cambia che sia stata una serata veramente speciale e spero ce ne siano altre in futuro...
> L'unica cosa che mi lascia perplessa, (e non tiratemi i pomodori marci) è che arrivata a casa ho trovato un suo sms che mi chiede se appunto ero arrivata a casa e gli ho risposto ringraziandolo per la cena, il vino, le risate e i massaggi, e scrivendogli che con lui sto bene. Risposta? nessuna. Nemmeno stamattina. Mi ha scritto Buongiorno, nient'altro. Si, ci sono rimasta male, anche se non so quanto diritto ho di restarci male.


Bacio: se va male si rischia, poi nel vostro caso il rischio è triplo... ha fatto bene
SMS: Buongiorno vuol dire tutto...  però in effetti si poteva sbilanciare.


----------



## Traccia (11 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Bacio: se va male si rischia, poi nel vostro caso il rischio è triplo... ha fatto bene
> SMS: Buongiorno vuol dire tutto...  però in effetti si poteva sbilanciare.


Sai che c'è? Uno sbilanciamento fisico in un contesto del genere vale doppio, anzi triplo, anzi dippiu!!!
È chiaro che a lui Sole interessa, ed è chiaro anche a lui che Sole inizia a ricambiare, ed è chiarissimo in partenza che la situazione è delicata. Ergo: x fare un passo cos devi essere convinto al 10000x10000.
Lui x fortuna superficiale non è, ed ha capito tutto, e SA che se si butta sarà x una cosa impegnativa, non una botta e via, non una stronzata, non una bravata. Avvicinarsi a Sole, con tutto ciò che lei ha passato e lui conosce, significa fare le cose x bene e sul serio. Il che può anche essere 'pesante' sotto alcuni punti di vista. 
Ora lui sa tutto, gli è chiaro anche che lei ricambia, si sta facendo un esame di coscienza (in senso buono): se la sentirà di provarci ed iniziare una storia/percorso dove non può permettersi leggerezze? Ciò che voglio dire è semplicemente che se ad un normalissimo ragazzo x provarci e baciare una donna basta che le piaccia 6, qui non può permettersi di giocare, ma deve essere sicuro al 10!!!
Almeno mi sembra uno coscienzioso profondo e non uno stronzo senza scrupoli. Ci sta quindi secondo me questo tempo x maturare, pensare, capire. Di certo cara Sole, se ci proverà stai sicura che non ti molla più, e lo farà seriamente con tutto il cuore. Non credo che non lo stia facendo xke non gli dai segnali, sec me glieli hai dati, ma solo xke ci sta pensando bene. 
Vedi stamattina un 'educato' wa di buongiorno quasi a voler ripristinare un semplice rapporto...e poi nel pomeriggio quella bella frase, che era stato bene, xke ti pensava e glimancavi e voleva riavvicinare la distanza del mattino...non so spiegarmi...come se fosse 'combattuto' ora che sa che ricambi... chi è che diceva attenti a ció che desiderate xke potrebbe avverarsi? e lui da un messaggio da fb si é ritrovato ad accarezzarti le mani a casa sua...
ttto molto bello, sono sicura che è cotto di te e questo suo ben ponderare non è altro che un buon segnale! 
Questo il mio punto di vista...
Un abbraccio


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> O gli piace l'attesa. Per certi aspetti e' il periodo piu' bello.


:up:


----------



## Horny (12 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Sai che c'è? Uno sbilanciamento fisico in un contesto del genere vale doppio, anzi triplo, anzi dippiu!!!
> È chiaro che a lui Sole interessa, ed è chiaro anche a lui che Sole inizia a ricambiare, ed è chiarissimo in partenza che la situazione è delicata. Ergo: x fare un passo cos devi essere convinto al 10000x10000.
> Lui x fortuna superficiale non è, ed ha capito tutto, e SA che se si butta sarà x una cosa impegnativa, non una botta e via, non una stronzata, non una bravata. Avvicinarsi a Sole, con tutto ciò che lei ha passato e lui conosce, significa fare le cose x bene e sul serio. Il che può anche essere 'pesante' sotto alcuni punti di vista.
> Ora lui sa tutto, gli è chiaro anche che lei ricambia, si sta facendo un esame di coscienza (in senso buono): se la sentirà di provarci ed iniziare una storia/percorso dove non può permettersi leggerezze? Ciò che voglio dire è semplicemente che se ad un normalissimo ragazzo x provarci e baciare una donna basta che le piaccia 6, qui non può permettersi di giocare, ma deve essere sicuro al 10!!!
> ...


io quoto traccia.


----------



## georgemary (12 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Beh, a dire il vero segnali penso di averne mandati. Esempio: sul divano, io e lui, lui che mi massaggia le mani, io che mi accoccolo proprio di fianco a lui, appoggiandomi a lui. Può essere un segnale?
> o... altro esempio: parlarsi a dieci cm di distanza guardandosi negli occhi, può essere un segnale?
> Ho notato una cosa, però. (il però c'è sempre, mannaggia al però). Ho notato che lui mi tocca, io no. Lui mi prende le mani, mi accarezza la schiena... io no... questo potrebbe essere un problema.
> 
> ...


Finalmente ti sei arresa all'evidenza! 
Sono contenta 
Il bacio presto arriverà , ma credo che lui ci vada coi piedi di piombo, non vuole essere respinto ed aspetta dei segnali piu evidenti per me che a poco a poco cmq nonostante quello che dicevi...stanno arrivando!
Un abbraccio!


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Grazie Traccia
> 
> Allora. Facciamo il punto. Cercherò di non dire cose irritanti per gli utenti di questo forum che ormai non mi sopportano più con tutte le mie menate
> 
> ...



Donne. Mai contente.


----------



## Solenero (12 Ottobre 2014)

*uh-uh*

Pomeriggio, scambio di messaggi su WA.
Dopo una mia battuta sarcastica/simpatica, la sua risposta: "io ti adoro..."
oh.mio.dio.


----------



## disincantata (12 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Pomeriggio, scambio di messaggi su WA.
> Dopo una mia battuta sarcastica/simpatica, la sua risposta: "io ti adoro..."
> oh.mio.dio.



Cosa gli hai RISPOSTO?


----------



## Apollonia (12 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Pomeriggio, scambio di messaggi su WA.
> Dopo una mia battuta sarcastica/simpatica, la sua risposta: "io ti adoro..."
> oh.mio.dio.


Bene, bene!


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Pomeriggio, scambio di messaggi su WA.
> Dopo una mia battuta sarcastica/simpatica, la sua risposta: "io ti adoro..."
> oh.mio.dio.


 avevi dubbi ?


----------



## Horny (12 Ottobre 2014)

ottimo.
ora cerca di non agitarti troppo,
nei limiti del possibile


----------



## Solenero (12 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Cosa gli hai RISPOSTO?


Messaggio arrivato alle 13, NON HO RISPOSTO.
Alle 17 altro suo messaggio: stasera sei impegnata?
risposta mia: si, ho una festa di laurea.
La verità è che mi è venuto mal di stomaco. Cioè no mal di stomaco, la nausea.
Io sono GIA' AGITATA. 
Lo sono dalle 13 di oggi
ensa: ensa:
:embolo: :embolo:


----------



## drusilla (12 Ottobre 2014)

Che belli che siete[emoji7]


----------



## disincantata (12 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Messaggio arrivato alle 13, NON HO RISPOSTO.
> Alle 17 altro suo messaggio: stasera sei impegnata?
> risposta mia: si, ho una festa di laurea.
> La verità è che mi è venuto mal di stomaco. Cioè no mal di stomaco, la nausea.
> ...




Un po ' ti capisco, poi pero' non dormirai stanotte per non avergli detto che eri  LIBERA!


----------



## Apollonia (12 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Messaggio arrivato alle 13, NON HO RISPOSTO.
> Alle 17 altro suo messaggio: stasera sei impegnata?
> risposta mia: si, ho una festa di laurea.
> La verità è che mi è venuto mal di stomaco. Cioè no mal di stomaco, la nausea.
> ...


Caaaaaaalmaaaaa! Ma la festa di laurea e' vera o falsa?


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Messaggio arrivato alle 13, NON HO RISPOSTO.
> Alle 17 altro suo messaggio: stasera sei impegnata?
> risposta mia: si, ho una festa di laurea.
> La verità è che mi è venuto mal di stomaco. Cioè no mal di stomaco, la nausea.
> ...


rilassati ora, non ti far prendere dal panico.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Un po ' ti capisco, poi pero' non dormirai stanotte per non avergli detto che eri  LIBERA!


Già


----------



## Solenero (12 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Un po ' ti capisco, poi pero' non dormirai stanotte per non avergli detto che eri  LIBERA!


Ma si lo so ensa:




Apollonia ha detto:


> Caaaaaaalmaaaaa! Ma la festa di laurea e' vera o falsa?


in parte vera. Ero ad una laurea si, ma alle 9 mi sono liberata. Ma mi sono liberata perchè avevo mal di stomaco. La nausea. Sono venuta a casa a farmi un the. E no, non sarei andata da lui. Avrei dovuto passare da casa, farmi la doccia, lavarmi i capelli, asciugarli, stirarli, vestirmi, decidere anzi cosa mettermi e poi vestirmi e... lui domattina parte alle 5, va non so dove per una settimana a studiare.



Fiammetta ha detto:


> rilassati ora, non ti far prendere dal panico.


:embolo: :embolo: 
in compenso ho una settimana per rilassarmi.

Ah, non ho detto che gli ho chiesto se quando torna facciamo da mangiare assieme a casa mia, stavolta. E lui ha detto si 
Questa sarà una settimana di menate incredibili, preparatevi.

Brunettina bella, ci sei?


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ma si lo so ensa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok sfogati qui così (forse)  tra una settimana sarai più rilassata


----------



## Apollonia (12 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ma si lo so ensa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brava, bravissima! Ottima mossa! 
Ed ora preparati ad una settimana di telefonate e wa da ricordare!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ma si lo so ensa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti leggo ora.
Il bello è questa agitazione.
Perché mai non dovresti averla?


----------



## rewindmee (13 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Pomeriggio, scambio di messaggi su WA.
> Dopo una mia battuta sarcastica/simpatica, la sua risposta: "io ti adoro..."
> oh.mio.dio.


Il verbo adorare è abusato... comunque resto convinto che andrà bene


----------



## Solenero (13 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Il verbo adorare è abusato... comunque resto convinto che andrà bene


Non per fare la solita "sottovalutatrice" di parole, ma nemmeno io l'ho preso alla lettera. Anche se mi ha fatto piacere riceverle.


----------



## ivanl (13 Ottobre 2014)

mi sono aggiornato: benissimo! :up:


----------



## Apollonia (13 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> mi sono aggiornato: benissimo! :up:


Ma si! Va inteso come " mi piaci!"


----------



## rewindmee (13 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Non per fare la solita "sottovalutatrice" di parole, ma nemmeno io l'ho preso alla lettera. Anche se mi ha fatto piacere riceverle.


E' il fottuto terrore della parola "ti amo" (è una sola parola :carneval. Il ti adoro è un sinonimo meno impegnativo. Oppure uno spiritoso "adoro questa donna!" per evitare "amo questa donna!" che ha lo stesso valore ma contiene la parola rischiosa


----------



## Nocciola (13 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> E' il fottuto terrore della parola "ti amo" (è una sola parola :carneval. Il ti adoro è un sinonimo meno impegnativo. Oppure uno spiritoso "adoro questa donna!" per evitare "amo questa donna!" che ha lo stesso valore ma contiene la parola rischiosa


Ma no dai. il ti adoro è mi piaci sto bene con te, mi fai anche sorridere ecc ecc
non lo trovo sinonimo di "ti amo"
Io per esempio lo uso spesso in varie situazioni


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> E' il fottuto terrore della parola "ti amo" (è una sola parola :carneval. Il ti adoro è un sinonimo meno impegnativo. Oppure uno spiritoso "adoro questa donna!" per evitare "amo questa donna!" che ha lo stesso valore ma contiene la parola rischiosa


Oddio il "ti adoro" non è il "ti amo", peraltro c'è sempre da valutare il contesto


----------



## rewindmee (13 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma no dai. il ti adoro è mi piaci sto bene con te, mi fai anche sorridere ecc ecc
> non lo trovo sinonimo di "ti amo"
> Io per esempio lo uso spesso in varie situazioni


Infatti, non è un sinonimo.
E' a mio avviso usato per le situazioni in cui useremmo un ti amo alla leggera... proprio per evitare il ti amo 
E' un sinonimo non impegnativo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Infatti, non è un sinonimo.
> E' a mio avviso usato per le situazioni in cui useremmo un ti amo alla leggera... proprio per evitare il ti amo
> E' un sinonimo non impegnativo



Sì:  insomma una stronzata.
Stare zitti no eh?


----------



## rewindmee (13 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì:  insomma una stronzata.
> Stare zitti no eh?


No, perchè in quelle occasioni vuoi dire qualcosa... e usi il ti adoro. Che quando si passerà al ti amo cambierà colore


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì: insomma una stronzata.
> Stare zitti no eh?


ti adoro


----------



## Solenero (13 Ottobre 2014)

Vi adoro


----------



## rewindmee (13 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Vi adoro


Questa è adorazione vera :carneval:


----------



## Solenero (13 Ottobre 2014)

Sia quel che sia, quel ti adoro mi ha fatto venire:
1. I crampi allo stomaco
2. la nausea

Mi è già successo.
Quando quello che poi è diventato mio marito mi ha baciata per la prima volta, mentre stavamo ballando con i colleghi in un locale, l'estate di 4 anni fa.
Non ho mangiato per una settimana. Uno straccio. Uno strazio. Ero diventata un'ombra.
Il mio stomaco rifiuta l'amore. Oppure assorbe la mia paura.


----------



## rewindmee (13 Ottobre 2014)

Pensa se ti avesse detto "ti amo" 

Dai, che ce la fai


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Sia quel che sia, quel ti adoro mi ha fatto venire:
> 1. I crampi allo stomaco
> 2. la nausea
> 
> ...


l'hai perso prestissimo.
Adesso capisco meglio certe cose.
Non è il tuo stomaco che rifiuta l'amore, sono le farfalle che te lo scombussolano.
Capita.
Dopo un po' passa.
Purtroppo.


----------



## Solenero (13 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *l'hai perso prestissimo.
> Adesso capisco meglio certe cose.*
> Non è il tuo stomaco che rifiuta l'amore, sono le farfalle che te lo scombussolano.
> Capita.
> ...


Il nostro primo anniversario di matrimonio è coinciso con il suo primo giorno di radio e chemio terapia.
Eravamo seduti nel reparto oncologico dell'ospedale. E' sempre troppo presto, per perdere l'amore della vita, ma per noi è stato VERAMENTE troppo presto.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> No, perchè in quelle occasioni vuoi dire qualcosa... e usi il ti adoro. Che quando si passerà al ti amo cambierà colore



Continuo a concordare. Ci sono persone a cui dico ti adoro e so che mai diventerà ti amo
Per me non c'entrano davvero nulla


----------



## Palladiano (13 Ottobre 2014)

*solenero*

lasciati andare dai!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> No, perchè in quelle occasioni vuoi dire qualcosa... e usi il ti adoro. Che quando si passerà al ti amo cambierà colore



Scusa ma rimane una stronzata.
Adorare, se volessimo guardar bene vuol dire qualcosa di più che amare.
È un estremismo, come il suffisso -issimo.
A volte può sfuggirci, ma in questo caso io eviterei toni che possano essere fraintesi, se proprio non si è ancora sicuro delle proprie intenzioni.


----------



## rewindmee (13 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Continuo a concordare. Ci sono persone a cui dico ti adoro e so che mai diventerà ti amo
> Per me non c'entrano davvero nulla


Stiamo parlando di uomini che lo dicono o di donne che lo dicono?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di uomini che lo dicono o di donne che lo dicono?


in generale. I "ti adoro" che ho ricevuto non li ho mai interpretati come un quasi "ti amo"


----------



## rewindmee (13 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Infatti, non è un sinonimo.
> E' a mio avviso usato per le situazioni in cui useremmo un ti amo alla leggera... proprio per evitare il ti amo
> E' un sinonimo non impegnativo


Ho spiegato meglio qui sopra il modo in cui lo vedo...


----------



## ivanl (13 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Sia quel che sia, quel ti adoro mi ha fatto venire:
> 1. I crampi allo stomaco
> 2. la nausea
> 
> ...


Credo la seconda 
Fai un bel respiro e ascoltati; cerca di capire cosa ti dice il cuore, lasciando per un attimo da parte quel che ti dice il cervello.
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Solenero (13 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma no dai. il ti adoro è mi piaci sto bene con te, mi fai anche sorridere ecc ecc
> non lo trovo sinonimo di "ti amo"
> Io per esempio lo uso spesso in varie situazioni





Apollonia ha detto:


> Ma si! Va inteso come " mi piaci!"


Io quoto molto, anzi al 100%, queste due interpretazioni del Ti Adoro. 
Sicuramente era questo che intendeva, scrivendolo. 

MAI pensato che fosse un sostituto del Ti Amo, ma scherziamo?

Certo che comunque leggerlo mi ha fatto un gran bene.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ho spiegato meglio qui sopra il modo in cui lo vedo...



Appunto. Proprio per evitare il ti amo.
Pensa te che stronzata. 
Non è che mediamente servano le parole per far capire come quanto e perché si è vicini a qualcuno.
Men che meno le.formulette adolescenziali con tanto di spiegazione da Cioè tipo questa.
Almeno tra adulti.

Secondariamente. Come la vedi tu (generico) non serve proprio a niente. È come la può vedere quell'altro/a ( tipo solenero con tutto il suo.background) che conta, sempre che si voglia rispettare una persona, intendo.
E credo che il rispetto dell'altro, nei rapporti umani debba essere al primo posto: però siamo pieni di esempi dove al primo posto c'è il protagonismo.


----------



## Nicka (13 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Pensa se ti avesse detto "ti amo"
> 
> Dai, che ce la fai


Ma se le avesse detto "ti amo" avrebbe fatto bene a mandarlo affanculo eh...e scusa!!!


----------



## Apollonia (13 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Sia quel che sia, quel ti adoro mi ha fatto venire:
> 1. I crampi allo stomaco
> 2. la nausea
> 
> ...


No, no! Il tuo stomaco non rifiuta l'amore. Digerisce l'amore, che è diverso!
Secondo me ti stai aprendo al mondo... E questo è molto positivo!
Vivi queste emozioni, ti faranno solo bene!


----------



## Apollonia (13 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'hai perso prestissimo.
> Adesso capisco meglio certe cose.
> Non è il tuo stomaco che rifiuta l'amore, sono le farfalle che te lo scombussolano.
> Capita.
> ...


Quoto! Soprattutto sul "purtroppo".
E aggiungo che è fisiologico che le farfalle dopo un po' non sfarfallino più... Ma non è questo il caso di Sole!


----------



## Apollonia (13 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma se le avesse detto "ti amo" avrebbe fatto bene a mandarlo affanculo eh...e scusa!!!


Brava Nicka!


----------



## disincantata (13 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Sia quel che sia, quel ti adoro mi ha fatto venire:
> 1. I crampi allo stomaco
> 2. la nausea
> 
> ...



Allora e' un tuo stato d'animo indipendente da quello che purtroppo ti e' successo dopo.

Non e' normale  reagire ad un bacio non mangiando per una settimana. Farsi venire nausea e mal di stomaco per un 'ti adoro..

Che ti e', successo quando dal bacio sei passata OLTRE? 

Forse dovresti prima capire peche' reagisci così.  Altrimenti rischi che questa bella amicizia diventi un dramma per te.


----------



## Horny (13 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Sia quel che sia, quel ti adoro mi ha fatto venire:
> 1. I crampi allo stomaco
> 2. la nausea
> 
> ...


Io ti capisco.


----------



## Horny (13 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì:  insomma una stronzata.
> Stare zitti no eh?


Cioe?
perché secondo te il tizio avrebbe fatto meglio a tacere?


----------



## Horny (13 Ottobre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> No, no! Il tuo stomaco non rifiuta l'amore. Digerisce l'amore, che è diverso!
> Secondo me ti stai aprendo al mondo... E questo è molto positivo!
> Vivi queste emozioni, ti faranno solo bene!


Uhmmmm, speriamo sia così.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Ottobre 2014)

il mal di stomaco e la nausea sono, secondo me, sintomi di tensione. Ma tensione positiva. L'attesa, il non sapere cosa accadrà...mi sembra tutto normale e positivo


----------



## Nocciola (13 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Cioe?
> perché secondo te il tizio avrebbe fatto meglio a tacere?


quoto
secondo me è una cosa carina
Ma io sono romantica, la Matra no


----------



## rewindmee (13 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora e' un tuo stato d'animo indipendente da quello che purtroppo ti e' successo dopo.
> 
> Non e' normale  reagire ad un bacio non mangiando per una settimana. Farsi venire nausea e mal di stomaco per un 'ti adoro..
> 
> ...


Questa domanda urlava sulle mie dita... grazie di averla fatta


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Cioe?
> perché secondo te il tizio avrebbe fatto meglio a tacere?



Tra ti adoro e tacere secondo me era preferibile la seconda. 
Prendetevi un vocabolario e leggete la definizione del verbo adorare.


----------



## disincantata (13 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Questa domanda urlava sulle mie dita... grazie di averla fatta



:up::up::up:

Al posto di Solenero   consulterei  un bravo specialista.


----------



## Solenero (13 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> 
> Al posto di Solenero   consulterei  un bravo specialista.


Disincantata, anche se non ne parlo, io so perchè il mio corpo reagisce così. E' una reazione ad un turbamento, in bene o in male, che accade nella mia vita. Diciamo che ho lo stomaco come punto debole... 
Quindi non è che mi devo chiedere perchè in generale. Mi devo chiedere perchè con lui.
Finora solo mio marito aveva scatenato una reazione così.

idiota :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Disincantata, anche se non ne parlo, io so perchè il mio corpo reagisce così. E' una reazione ad un turbamento, in bene o in male, che accade nella mia vita. Diciamo che ho lo stomaco come punto debole...
> Quindi non è che mi devo chiedere perchè in generale. *Mi devo chiedere perchè con lui.
> Finora solo mio marito aveva scatenato una reazione così.
> *
> idiota :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


direi che nella seconda frase ti sei risposta alla prima


----------



## Solenero (13 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> 
> Al posto di Solenero   consulterei  un bravo specialista.





disincantata ha detto:


> Allora e' un tuo stato d'animo indipendente da quello che purtroppo ti e' successo dopo.
> 
> Non e' normale  reagire ad un bacio non mangiando per una settimana. Farsi venire nausea e mal di stomaco per un 'ti adoro..
> 
> ...


E per rispondere anche a questo, sappi che incredibilmente è il bacio lo scoglio più duro da superare, per me. Quello che c'è dopo, quello che ipoteticamente potrà succedere dopo, è una conseguenza, è come scivolare verso il basso, senza alcuna fatica. 
Parlo sempre in generale. Nella mia vita di prima è stato così. In questa ... starò a vedere. Non sarà così facile di sicuro... ma ora non ci penso.


----------



## Apollonia (13 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> E per rispondere anche a questo, sappi che incredibilmente è il bacio lo scoglio più duro da superare, per me. Quello che c'è dopo, quello che ipoteticamente potrà succedere dopo, è una conseguenza, è come scivolare verso il basso, senza alcuna fatica.
> Parlo sempre in generale. Nella mia vita di prima è stato così. In questa ... starò a vedere. Non sarà così facile di sicuro... ma ora non ci penso.


Anche per il me il bacio vuol dire tanto!


----------



## Horny (13 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> E per rispondere anche a questo, sappi che incredibilmente è il bacio lo scoglio più duro da superare, per me. Quello che c'è dopo, quello che ipoteticamente potrà succedere dopo, è una conseguenza, è come scivolare verso il basso, senza alcuna fatica.
> Parlo sempre in generale. Nella mia vita di prima è stato così. In questa ... starò a vedere. Non sarà così facile di sicuro... ma ora non ci penso.


Anche per me è il bacio.
nel mio caso la bocca dello stomaco.
io praticamente ho BACIATO solo il mio primo marito e Altro.


----------



## disincantata (13 Ottobre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Anche per il me il bacio vuol dire tanto!



Certo che vuol dire tanto, altra cosa e' non mangiare  per una settimana dopo un bacio, considerando poi che sia Solenero che il marito erano liberi come l'aria, non c'erano implicazioni di sorta ad un amore in arrivo.

Non mi sembra  una cosa normale.

lo capirei su una ragazzina al primo bacio, forse. 

Ovvio si ragiona in base a come si e' e per le esperienze fatte e viste.


----------



## rewindmee (13 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Disincantata, anche se non ne parlo, io so perchè il mio corpo reagisce così. E' una reazione ad un turbamento, in bene o in male, che accade nella mia vita. Diciamo che ho lo stomaco come punto debole...
> Quindi non è che mi devo chiedere perchè in generale. Mi devo chiedere perchè con lui.
> Finora *solo mio marito *aveva scatenato una reazione così.
> 
> idiota :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


Mi pare un'ottima premessa


----------



## rewindmee (13 Ottobre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Anche per il me il bacio vuol dire tanto!


Il bacio in fondo è una piccola scopata... fatta con altri mezzi, ma lo è


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tra ti adoro e tacere secondo me era preferibile la seconda.
> Prendetevi un vocabolario e leggete la definizione del verbo adorare.


E' un'iperbole che serve a esprimere entusiasmo in modo quasi scherzoso.
Come quando dico al mio collega che mi ha sollevato da un lavoro noioso "Ti amo!" lo sa che scherzo.


----------



## rewindmee (13 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' un'iperbole che serve a esprimere entusiasmo in modo quasi scherzoso.
> Come quando dico al mio collega che mi ha sollevato da un lavoro noioso "Ti amo!" lo sa che scherzo.


Esatto


----------



## Horny (13 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' un'iperbole che serve a esprimere entusiasmo in modo quasi scherzoso.
> Come quando dico al mio collega che mi ha sollevato da un lavoro noioso "Ti amo!" lo sa che scherzo.


Infatti anche sole l'ha inteso come mi piaci.
il vocabolario si contestualizza.
non è che le definizioni siano dogmi.


----------



## Apollonia (13 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Il bacio in fondo è una piccola scopata... fatta con altri mezzi, ma lo è


Concordo. Forse ancora più sensuale.


----------



## rewindmee (13 Ottobre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Concordo. Forse ancora più sensuale.


Molto di più... probabilmente è la vera scopata. Perchè ti trasporta dove il sesso non può...


----------



## disincantata (13 Ottobre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Concordo. Forse ancora più sensuale.



Senza forse. E' da un bacio che capisci  se e quanto veramente ti coinvolge.


----------



## Solenero (13 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Il bacio in fondo è una piccola scopata... fatta con altri mezzi, ma lo è





Apollonia ha detto:


> Concordo. Forse ancora più sensuale.





rewindmee ha detto:


> Molto di più... probabilmente è la vera scopata. Perchè ti trasporta dove il sesso non può...





disincantata ha detto:


> Senza forse. E' da un bacio che capisci  se e quanto veramente ti coinvolge.



Hey ragazzi, ma io non dovevo rilassarmi questa settimana??? se continuate così il relax se ne va su per il camino e quando lo rivedrò sarò ancora più agitata di ora 

Però vi dò ragione.
Da quello, quando e se succederà, si capiranno molte cose


----------



## rewindmee (13 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Hey ragazzi, ma io non dovevo rilassarmi questa settimana??? se continuate così il relax se ne va su per il camino e quando lo rivedrò sarò ancora più agitata di ora
> 
> Però vi dò ragione.
> Da quello, quando e se succederà, si capiranno molte cose


Secondo me, da quello a nudi ce lo racconterai insieme al mattino


----------



## Solenero (13 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Secondo me, da quello a nudi ce lo racconterai insieme al mattino


Cosa? ho capito bene?


----------



## rewindmee (13 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Cosa? ho capito bene?


Hai capito bene. Non staccherete le labbra per molte ore, quindi scegli bene il momento


----------



## andrea53 (13 Ottobre 2014)

*se ci riesci...*



Solenero ha detto:


> Hey ragazzi, ma io non dovevo rilassarmi questa settimana??? se continuate così il relax se ne va su per il camino e quando lo rivedrò sarò ancora più agitata di ora
> 
> Però vi dò ragione.
> Da quello, quando e se succederà, si capiranno molte cose



lascia scivolare la tua vita, attimo per attimo. costruisci meno castelli che puoi. goditi al meglio ogni momento. la sofferenza l'hai già conosciuta. esiste anche un tempo per vivere. vale per questa circostanza, ma non solo.  Forza!


----------



## georgemary (13 Ottobre 2014)

A me leggere solenero riempie il cuore di tenerezza!
Te lo posso dire? Ti adoro sole 
sono molto contenta di come sta evolvendo questa situazione


----------



## Solenero (13 Ottobre 2014)

Scambio di messaggi, poco fa.
Mi chiede subito quando sarà la nostra prossima uscita.
Settimana prossima, ovviamente. Lui è via tutta questa...
Mi ha detto che sono sempre occupatissima e che lo faccio aspettare per vederci
allora abbiamo semi-deciso per martedì. 
Mi ha detto che mi pensava stasera, gli sono saltata in mente per una serie di cose...
E poi mi chiede se la prossima volta gliele massaggio io le mani... 
Potevo dirgli di no? 

Poi va beh, abbiamo parlato della cena etc.

Insomma, ho una settimana per imparare a fare i massaggi


----------



## lolapal (13 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Scambio di messaggi, poco fa.
> Mi chiede subito quando sarà la nostra prossima uscita.
> Settimana prossima, ovviamente. Lui è via tutta questa...
> Mi ha detto che sono sempre occupatissima e che lo faccio aspettare per vederci
> ...



Sole... un passo alla volta... e non cercare massaggi su internet!!! :carneval::carneval::carneval: :rotfl:

:bacio:


----------



## rewindmee (13 Ottobre 2014)

Hai una settimana per trovare il rossetto giusto


----------



## Solenero (14 Ottobre 2014)

*Conclusioni*

Ho riletto tutta la discussione, dalla prima all'ultima pagina, ho riletto tutti i vostri commenti, tutti i miei post.
E' passato poco più di un mese da quando mi sono iscritta e vi ho illustrato la mia vita, a spizzichi e mozzichi. 
E ho notato che il mio modo di pormi è già cambiato. In poco più di un mese ho cambiato modo di scrivere e modo di parlarvi di Lui. E è cambiato quello che sento. 
Ora, sinceramente, lo ammetto, non lo definirei più un mio amico. 

Grazie di avermi seguito e consigliato, siete stati migliori della mia psicologa (e lei la pago...) che non ha fatto altro che dirmi: vivi il presente. Ad ogni mia domanda: vivi il presente, non ci pensare.
Avevo bisogno di tutto quello che mi avete detto voi.
Grazie, grazie, grazie.
Siete stati preziosi.

Questo non vuol dire che me ne vado eh, ce n'è ancora di materiale da analizzare 
A presto presto
Sole


----------



## ivanl (14 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ora, sinceramente, lo ammetto, non lo definirei più un mio amico.


Buon per lui! 
Ora dagli una svegliata, mi raccomando


----------



## rewindmee (14 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ora, sinceramente, lo ammetto, non lo definirei più un mio amico.
> 
> Grazie di avermi seguito e consigliato, siete stati migliori della mia psicologa (e lei la pago...)


1) Neanche noi :rotfl:

2) Puoi pagare pure noi, non ci offendiamo :carneval:


----------



## lolapal (14 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ho riletto tutta la discussione, dalla prima all'ultima pagina, ho riletto tutti i vostri commenti, tutti i miei post.
> E' passato poco più di un mese da quando mi sono iscritta e vi ho illustrato la mia vita, a spizzichi e mozzichi.
> E ho notato che il mio modo di pormi è già cambiato. In poco più di un mese ho cambiato modo di scrivere e modo di parlarvi di Lui. E è cambiato quello che sento.
> Ora, sinceramente, lo ammetto, non lo definirei più un mio amico.
> ...


Guai a te se te ne vai... qui se ne stanno andando in troppi... [emoji34] 
Hai sintetizzato moto bene il valore di questo posto e di tutte le persone che lo animano e l'hanno animato, tutti, nessuno escluso! [emoji4]


----------



## Apollonia (14 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Guai a te se te ne vai... qui se ne stanno andando in troppi... [emoji34]
> Hai sintetizzato moto bene il valore di questo posto e di tutte le persone che lo animano e l'hanno animato, tutti, nessuno escluso! [emoji4]


Quoto! E aggiungo che qui si può piangere, si può ridere, si può giocare, si può parlae di cose molto serie, ma anche di cavolate. C' è sempre qualcuno in giro che ti ascolta o che ti esorta,  o che ti abbraccia! 
E sono persone davvero speciali!


----------



## georgemary (14 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ho riletto tutta la discussione, dalla prima all'ultima pagina, ho riletto tutti i vostri commenti, tutti i miei post.
> E' passato poco più di un mese da quando mi sono iscritta e vi ho illustrato la mia vita, a spizzichi e mozzichi.
> E ho notato che il mio modo di pormi è già cambiato. In poco più di un mese ho cambiato modo di scrivere e modo di parlarvi di Lui. E è cambiato quello che sento.
> Ora, sinceramente, lo ammetto, non lo definirei più un mio amico.
> ...


 finalmente!!!
Guai a te se te ne vai!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ho riletto tutta la discussione, dalla prima all'ultima pagina, ho riletto tutti i vostri commenti, tutti i miei post.
> E' passato poco più di un mese da quando mi sono iscritta e vi ho illustrato la mia vita, a spizzichi e mozzichi.
> E ho notato che il mio modo di pormi è già cambiato. In poco più di un mese ho cambiato modo di scrivere e modo di parlarvi di Lui. E è cambiato quello che sento.
> Ora, sinceramente, lo ammetto, non lo definirei più un mio amico.
> ...


brava tienici aggiornati


----------



## Brunetta (14 Ottobre 2014)

*Solenero*

Ci mancherebbe altro che non ci dicessi come va a finire :incazzato::mexican:


----------



## Solenero (14 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> brava tienici aggiornati





Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe altro che non ci dicessi come va a finire :incazzato::mexican:





georgemary ha detto:


> finalmente!!!
> Guai a te se te ne vai!!!





lolapal ha detto:


> Guai a te se te ne vai... qui se ne stanno andando in troppi... [emoji34]
> Hai sintetizzato moto bene il valore di questo posto e di tutte le persone che lo animano e l'hanno animato, tutti, nessuno escluso! [emoji4]



Eh ma no... non me ne vado!
ma ci tenevo a dirvi grazie, per me è importante essere qui e poter parlare di quello che mi gira per la testa. 
Detto questo, prendo un bel respiro e prossimamente vi racconto cosa mi gira ORA per la testa.
Ma per oggi no, dai.


----------



## andrea53 (14 Ottobre 2014)

*uhm...*



Solenero ha detto:


> Grazie di avermi seguito e consigliato, siete stati migliori della mia psicologa (e lei la pago...) che non ha fatto altro che dirmi: vivi il presente. Ad ogni mia domanda: vivi il presente, non ci pensare.
> Avevo bisogno di tutto quello che mi avete detto voi.
> Grazie, grazie, grazie.
> Siete stati preziosi.
> ...


Questo te l'ho detto anch'io (e non faccio lo psicologo, ma neppure mi faccio pagare). Fare un passo per volta aiuta a scalare le montagne. L'importante è non guardare mai la cima finché non l'hai raggiunta.


----------



## Spider (14 Ottobre 2014)

...ma stà firma...*Sole*.

boh!!!!????


----------



## Solenero (15 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ma stà firma...*Sole*.
> 
> boh!!!!????


Cos'hai contro il mio nick? già un altro utente aveva sollevato obiezioni circa Sole...


----------



## georgemary (15 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Cos'hai contro il mio nick? già un altro utente aveva sollevato obiezioni circa Sole...


Credo ci fosse un'altra utente dal Mick sole


----------



## lolapal (15 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Cos'hai contro il mio nick? già un altro utente aveva sollevato obiezioni circa Sole...


Sì, c'era un'altra utente che non scrive più da mesi... lascia perdere Spider, prima o poi ci arriverà...


----------



## Solenero (15 Ottobre 2014)

Mi serve qualcosa che si possa mangiare con le mani.
Idee?
(no pizza)


----------



## Apollonia (15 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Mi serve qualcosa che si possa mangiare con le mani.
> Idee?
> (no pizza)


 intendi finger food? Dolce? Salato?


----------



## disincantata (15 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Mi serve qualcosa che si possa mangiare con le mani.
> Idee?
> (no pizza)


Pollo.


----------



## aristocat (15 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Mi serve qualcosa che si possa mangiare con le mani.
> Idee?
> (no pizza)


Tartine? Vol au vent? Pinzimonio di verdure?


----------



## Solenero (15 Ottobre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> intendi finger food? Dolce? Salato?


salato, per cena... 



disincantata ha detto:


> Pollo.


Sono vegetariana 



aristocat ha detto:


> Tartine? Vol au vent? Pinzimonio di verdure?


noooo tipo per cena... 
é tutto il giorno che ci penso e non mi viene in mente NIENTE.
Torta salata NO. Non è un picnic.
Pizza, già fatta.
Ho perfino chiesto il pomeriggio libero per preparare qualcosa senza correre.
E ho la mente vuota.


----------



## Apollonia (15 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> salato, per cena...
> 
> 
> Sono vegetariana
> ...


Una cosa velocissima da fare che mi viene in mente prima di andare a nanna.
Fettine di pera, tagliata trasversalmente, con scaglia di parmigiano e aceto balsamico, di quello buono, però. Il tutto servito su insalatina verde con chicchi di melograno.
Domani altre ricette!


----------



## Apollonia (15 Ottobre 2014)

Altra cosa: barchette di sedano riempite di gorgonzola e mascarpone.


----------



## Simy (15 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Sono vegetariana
> 
> 
> .



solo per questo ti amo


----------



## Simy (15 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Mi serve qualcosa che si possa mangiare con le mani.
> Idee?
> (no pizza)



Kebab di seitan


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> salato, per cena...
> 
> 
> Sono vegetariana
> ...


Pomodorini ciliegina scavati e riempito con una mousse di philadelfia  e capperi tritati


----------



## disincantata (15 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pomodorini ciliegina scavati e riempito con una mousse di philadelfia  e capperi tritati



Mio marito sarebbe sparito in eterno.....quanto mai non ci ho pensato allora....detesta pomodori  capperi e pure il philadelfia.

Non e' facile se  non conosci i gusti dell'altro.

A meno che non sia pure lui vegetariano.


----------



## disincantata (15 Ottobre 2014)

Lasagne o cannelloni di magro.


----------



## rewindmee (15 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mio marito sarebbe sparito in eterno.....quanto mai non ci ho pensato allora....detesta pomodori  capperi e pure il philadelfia.
> 
> Non e' facile se  non conosci i gusti dell'altro.
> 
> A meno che non sia pure lui vegetariano.


Se l'altro è quello che penso io, mi sa che il menu sarà a base di carne


----------



## disincantata (15 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Se l'altro è quello che penso io, mi sa che il menu sarà a base di carne



Ma va la....e' gia' tanto se si baceranno.  Speriamo. :up:

Niente aglio  e cipolle crude Solenero.

Anche se ho due amici, una bellissima coppia, che mangiano cipolle e aglio a Josa. ......io morirei.


----------



## Solenero (15 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Se l'altro è quello che penso io, mi sa che il menu sarà a base di carne


Sono vegetariana. E tu continui ad essere molto spiritoso 



disincantata ha detto:


> Ma va la....e' gia' tanto se si baceranno.  Speriamo. :up:
> 
> Niente aglio  e cipolle crude Solenero.
> 
> Anche se ho due amici, una bellissima coppia, che mangiano cipolle e aglio a Josa. ......io morirei.


Adoro anche io cipolle e aglio ma no. Quella sera no dai.

Disi, quel "è già tanto se si baceranno..." ti ringrazio


----------



## disincantata (15 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Sono vegetariana. E tu continui ad essere molto spiritoso
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Piuttosto metti in frigorifero un ottimo spumante. Prepara un 'tiramisu'.

Se abitassimo vicino ti farei preparare i cannelloni con gli spinaci e besciamella da mio marito, ho pure la scorta in freezer.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Piuttosto metti in frigorifero un ottimo spumante. Prepara un 'tiramisu'.
> 
> Se abitassimo vicino ti farei preparare i cannelloni con gli spinaci e besciamella da mio marito, ho pure la scorta in freezer.


Quoto anche perché una volta finger food è sexy, due mi sa di "ma non sai che hanno inventato le posate?!"  e poi avere le mani che puzzano di formaggio è poco sexy.


----------



## rewindmee (15 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Sono vegetariana. E tu continui ad essere molto spiritoso


Diciamo ottimista. E poi le labbra sono di carne


----------



## Solenero (18 Ottobre 2014)

*aggiornamenti.*

Mi sveglio alle 2, circa. E stavo sognando lui... allora gli scrivo, senza pensarci: "ti stavo pensando...buonanotte"
Un'ora dopo, mentre ormai io già dormivo, mi risponde "mi piace quando mi scrivi che mi pensi..."

Poi più niente. Per 2 giorni. E io zuccona, non gli scrivo per prima...
Ieri un suo messaggio, semplice, un saluto.
Non ho risposto fino a notte inoltrata.
Ero fuori a cena, ero nervosa, non volevo "dargliela vinta".
Lo so che è stupido, non crediate.
E di nuovo gli scrivo la buonanotte, e di nuovo lui risponde un'ora dopo.

Oggi mi ha chiamato, per salutarmi e chiacchierare.
Sarà che è passato del tempo da quando l'ho visto l'ultima volta, sarà perchè in questi giorni il dolore è più forte del solito, ma non sono più così certa di quello che sento.
So di essere su un'altalena emozionale, anzi, montagne russe emozionali. Mi dicono sia normale.
Ma comunque sia la confusione che ho in testa non riesco a riordinarla.


----------



## disincantata (18 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Mi sveglio alle 2, circa. E stavo sognando lui... allora gli scrivo, senza pensarci: "ti stavo pensando...buonanotte"
> Un'ora dopo, mentre ormai io già dormivo, mi risponde "mi piace quando mi scrivi che mi pensi..."
> 
> Poi più niente. Per 2 giorni. E io zuccona, non gli scrivo per prima...
> ...


Solo perchè non ti scrive venti messaggi al giorno?

Magari è piuì serio lui di chi lo fa, anzi, spesso chi esagera in smancerie si rivela superficiale.

Tu devi essere serena e lasciare che accada quel che il destino vuole.

Certo he se ti precludi ogni opportnità non ti capiterà mai di vivere emozioni forti o delusioni cocenti. 

 Pensi troppo preventivamente senza sapere cosa proveresti se......aspetta serenamente di vederlo.:up:

p.s. Ci sarà una ragione se lo pensi alle due di notte.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Mi sveglio alle 2, circa. E stavo sognando lui... allora gli scrivo, senza pensarci: "ti stavo pensando...buonanotte"
> Un'ora dopo, mentre ormai io già dormivo, mi risponde "mi piace quando mi scrivi che mi pensi..."
> 
> Poi più niente. Per 2 giorni. E io zuccona, non gli scrivo per prima...
> ...


Dovrebbe anche lavorare.


----------



## BlackDay (18 Ottobre 2014)

*mi dispiace tanto per la tua perdita!!!*

Benvenuta nel forum anch'io sono nuova e sono qui per dirti che non è facile accettare la perdita della persona amata ma non pensare che il tuo atteggiamento sia un tradimento anzi da questa persona puoi cercare un conforto emotivo vedrai che il tempo maturerá in te l'idea che adesso tuo marito è in un posto migliore.


----------



## lolapal (18 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Mi sveglio alle 2, circa. E stavo sognando lui... allora gli scrivo, senza pensarci: "ti stavo pensando...buonanotte"
> Un'ora dopo, mentre ormai io già dormivo, mi risponde "mi piace quando mi scrivi che mi pensi..."
> 
> Poi più niente. Per 2 giorni. E io zuccona, non gli scrivo per prima...
> ...


Ciao Sole  
L'altalena emozionale è più che normale, fa parte del percorso... pensa solo al vento tra i capelli... 
La confusione, anche, è più che normale: bisogna fare disordine per mettere in ordine (cit.). 

Stasera vi vedete? Cosa metterai?


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Mi sveglio alle 2, circa. E stavo sognando lui... allora gli scrivo, senza pensarci: "ti stavo pensando...buonanotte"
> Un'ora dopo, mentre ormai io già dormivo, mi risponde "mi piace quando mi scrivi che mi pensi..."
> 
> Poi più niente. Per 2 giorni. E io zuccona, non gli scrivo per prima...
> ...


Si sei zuccona, se avevi voglia di andargli un messaggio perché non farlo ?  trovo normale anche la scombussolamento emotivo, non fasciarti la testa vivi tutto con naturalezza, sarà quel che sarà 
ita


----------



## Solenero (18 Ottobre 2014)

BlackDay ha detto:


> Benvenuta nel forum anch'io sono nuova e sono qui per dirti che non è facile accettare la perdita della persona amata ma non pensare che il tuo atteggiamento sia un tradimento anzi da questa persona puoi cercare un conforto emotivo vedrai che il tempo maturerá in te l'idea che adesso tuo marito è in un posto migliore.


Ciao Blackday, il tuo nick è curiosamente simile al mio Solenero... diciamo che dai nostri nick si intuiscono le nostre storie o i nostri pensieri al momento dell'iscrizione al Forum.
Proprio a quello che mi hai scritto pensavo un attimo fa. Tutti mi dicono (non intendo tutti del Forum, ma tutti "fuori") che lui avrebbe voluto vedermi felice. A tutti si dice così, di ognuno che ci lascia si pensa così: avrebbe voluto che io fossi felice. Ma nessuno è mai tornato indietro per dirlo, e come posso essere certa che questo non sia un tradimento alla memoria di mio marito, che ovunque sia, qualunque cosa sia (energia o anima, dipende se ci credi o meno) lui non si incazzerà se mi vedrà con un altro?
A volte mi arrabbio, con lui e con me stessa, perchè la sua era una malattia inguaribile ed era chiaro che fosse così, eppure non ci siamo detti niente, ci cullavamo entrambi nella speranza (e anche nella certezza, lo ammetto) che sarebbe guarito, che sarebbe stato un miracolo della medicina. Che i medici avrebbero scritto di lui e di come ha sconfitto un cancro incurabile. Mesi e mesi e mesi a fare "finta di nulla". E poi, dopo la sua morte, un amico comune mi ha confidato che si erano parlati e che mio marito gli aveva detto di darmi un'occhiata ogni tanto, perchè lui non avrebbe potuto farlo per molto ancora... perchè non me ne ha mai parlato? perchè non abbiamo mai discusso sul "dopo"? 
Domande senza risposta, che non avranno mai una risposta. Ma restano qui, come un nodo tra gola e cuore, e quando riaffiorano quanto male fanno.




lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao Sole
> L'altalena emozionale è più che normale, fa parte del percorso... pensa solo al vento tra i capelli...
> La confusione, anche, è più che normale: bisogna fare disordine per mettere in ordine (cit.).
> 
> Stasera vi vedete? Cosa metterai?


Lo vedo martedì, e spero di riprendermi entro quella sera, altrimenti non so cosa potrei dire o fare. Spero che questo umore nero passi. So che è passeggero, ormai ne sono consapevole, ma quando arrivano giorni duri non so mai quanto dureranno.

Ma sai che non ho ancora pensato a come vestirmi? Cena a casa mia quindi non è che mi posso presentare in gonna e tacchi . I jeans più belli che ho, una maglietta carina, smalto sui piedi nuovo nuovo e ...scalza, se il tempo permette. E capelli probabilmente legati.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ciao Blackday, il tuo nick è curiosamente simile al mio Solenero... diciamo che dai nostri nick si intuiscono le nostre storie o i nostri pensieri al momento dell'iscrizione al Forum.
> Proprio a quello che mi hai scritto pensavo un attimo fa. Tutti mi dicono (non intendo tutti del Forum, ma tutti "fuori") che lui avrebbe voluto vedermi felice. A tutti si dice così, di ognuno che ci lascia si pensa così: avrebbe voluto che io fossi felice. Ma nessuno è mai tornato indietro per dirlo, e come posso essere certa che questo non sia un tradimento alla memoria di mio marito, che ovunque sia, qualunque cosa sia (energia o anima, dipende se ci credi o meno) lui non si incazzerà se mi vedrà con un altro?
> A volte mi arrabbio, con lui e con me stessa, perchè la sua era una malattia inguaribile ed era chiaro che fosse così, eppure non ci siamo detti niente, ci cullavamo entrambi nella speranza (e anche nella certezza, lo ammetto) che sarebbe guarito, che sarebbe stato un miracolo della medicina. Che i medici avrebbero scritto di lui e di come ha sconfitto un cancro incurabile. Mesi e mesi e mesi a fare "finta di nulla". E poi, dopo la sua morte, un amico comune mi ha confidato che si erano parlati e che mio marito gli aveva detto di darmi un'occhiata ogni tanto, perchè lui non avrebbe potuto farlo per molto ancora... perchè non me ne ha mai parlato? perchè non abbiamo mai discusso sul "dopo"?
> Domande senza risposta, che non avranno mai una risposta. Ma restano qui, come un nodo tra gola e cuore, e quando riaffiorano quanto male fanno.
> ...


Perché tra voi restassero solo ricordi di vita e non di parole sulla morte.

Qualcosa ai piedi io lo metterei.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ciao Blackday, il tuo nick è curiosamente simile al mio Solenero... diciamo che dai nostri nick si intuiscono le nostre storie o i nostri pensieri al momento dell'iscrizione al Forum.
> Proprio a quello che mi hai scritto pensavo un attimo fa. Tutti mi dicono (non intendo tutti del Forum, ma tutti "fuori") che lui avrebbe voluto vedermi felice. A tutti si dice così, di ognuno che ci lascia si pensa così: avrebbe voluto che io fossi felice. Ma nessuno è mai tornato indietro per dirlo, e come posso essere certa che questo non sia un tradimento alla memoria di mio marito, che ovunque sia, qualunque cosa sia (energia o anima, dipende se ci credi o meno) lui non si incazzerà se mi vedrà con un altro?
> A volte mi arrabbio, con lui e con me stessa, perchè la sua era una malattia inguaribile ed era chiaro che fosse così, eppure non ci siamo detti niente, ci cullavamo entrambi nella speranza (e anche nella certezza, lo ammetto) che sarebbe guarito, che sarebbe stato un miracolo della medicina. Che i medici avrebbero scritto di lui e di come ha sconfitto un cancro incurabile. Mesi e mesi e mesi a fare "finta di nulla". E poi, dopo la sua morte, un amico comune mi ha confidato che si erano parlati e che mio marito gli aveva detto di darmi un'occhiata ogni tanto, perchè lui non avrebbe potuto farlo per molto ancora... perchè non me ne ha mai parlato? perchè non abbiamo mai discusso sul "dopo"?
> Domande senza risposta, che non avranno mai una risposta. Ma restano qui, come un nodo tra gola e cuore, e quando riaffiorano quanto male fanno.
> ...


Mi commuove leggerti :bacio: Per la mise di martedì sera la approvo :up:


----------



## georgemary (18 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ciao Blackday, il tuo nick è curiosamente simile al mio Solenero... diciamo che dai nostri nick si intuiscono le nostre storie o i nostri pensieri al momento dell'iscrizione al Forum.
> Proprio a quello che mi hai scritto pensavo un attimo fa. Tutti mi dicono (non intendo tutti del Forum, ma tutti "fuori") che lui avrebbe voluto vedermi felice. A tutti si dice così, di ognuno che ci lascia si pensa così: avrebbe voluto che io fossi felice. Ma nessuno è mai tornato indietro per dirlo, e come posso essere certa che questo non sia un tradimento alla memoria di mio marito, che ovunque sia, qualunque cosa sia (energia o anima, dipende se ci credi o meno) lui non si incazzerà se mi vedrà con un altro?
> A volte mi arrabbio, con lui e con me stessa, perchè la sua era una malattia inguaribile ed era chiaro che fosse così, eppure non ci siamo detti niente, ci cullavamo entrambi nella speranza (e anche nella certezza, lo ammetto) che sarebbe guarito, che sarebbe stato un miracolo della medicina. Che i medici avrebbero scritto di lui e di come ha sconfitto un cancro incurabile. Mesi e mesi e mesi a fare "finta di nulla". E poi, dopo la sua morte, un amico comune mi ha confidato che si erano parlati e che mio marito gli aveva detto di darmi un'occhiata ogni tanto, perchè lui non avrebbe potuto farlo per molto ancora... perchè non me ne ha mai parlato? perchè non abbiamo mai discusso sul "dopo"?
> Domande senza risposta, che non avranno mai una risposta. Ma restano qui, come un nodo tra gola e cuore, e quando riaffiorano quanto male fanno.
> ...


E chi lo dice che se sei a casa tua non ti puoi vestire coi tacchi? Io li metterei! Poi fai tu...il capello legato??? Noooo e scalza??? Perché???


----------



## Solenero (18 Ottobre 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> E chi lo dice che se sei a casa tua non ti puoi vestire coi tacchi? Io li metterei! Poi fai tu...il capello legato??? Noooo e scalza??? Perché???


 perchè la mia anima è scalza e ha capelli ribelli

E coi tacchi in casa sarei una pagliaccia:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> perchè la mia anima è scalza e ha capelli ribelli
> 
> E coi tacchi in casa sarei una pagliaccia:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Traccia (18 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> lui non si incazzerà se mi vedrà con un altro?
> 
> A volte mi arrabbio, con lui e con me stessa, perchè la sua era una malattia inguaribile ed era chiaro che fosse così, eppure non ci siamo detti niente, ci cullavamo entrambi nella speranza (e anche nella certezza, lo ammetto) che sarebbe guarito, che sarebbe stato un miracolo della medicina. Che i medici avrebbero scritto di lui e di come ha sconfitto un cancro incurabile. Mesi e mesi e mesi a fare "finta di nulla". E poi, dopo la sua morte, un amico comune mi ha confidato che si erano parlati e che mio marito gli aveva detto di darmi un'occhiata ogni tanto, perchè lui non avrebbe potuto farlo per molto ancora... perchè non me ne ha mai parlato? perchè non abbiamo mai discusso sul "dopo"?
> Domande senza risposta, che non avranno mai una risposta. Ma restano qui, come un nodo tra gola e cuore, e quando riaffiorano quanto male fanno.
> ...


No, lui non si incazzerá, sarà felice se tu sei felice. 

Mi hai fatto commuovere, ho le lacrime ancora sulle guance...ti sono vicina e se fossi qui ti abbraccerei fortissimo

Martedì andrà bene...nel senso che tutto si scioglierà non appena lo rivedrai. Questo umore nero è normale con tutti qsti giorni di distanza, è tosta gestire l'assenza in questo contesto iniziale, si va in dubbi e paranoie, stai sicura che come lo vedrai sarà azzerato tutto il tempo lontani e vi ritroverete come vi siete lasciati.

 Ti abbraccio
Traccia


----------



## georgemary (18 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> perchè la mia anima è scalza e ha capelli ribelli
> 
> E coi tacchi in casa sarei una pagliaccia:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Gusti 
Io non posso fare a meno dei tacchi, mi sentirei una pagliaccia senza  ed i capelli mi piacciono liberi, sono più sensuali... È vero che dovete cucinare, potresti scioglierli dopo. Cmq hai ragione ognuno ha una propria anima, devi fare quel che ti senti, però scalza mi sembra strana come cosa


----------



## Traccia (18 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> perchè la mia anima è scalza e ha capelli ribelli
> 
> E coi tacchi in casa sarei una pagliaccia:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E allora lascia libera la tua anima. È quella che lo ha conquistato. Sii te stessa. Scalza è bellissimo (io a casa ci sto sempre, ci girerei anche x strada)


----------



## disincantata (18 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> perchè la mia anima è scalza e ha capelli ribelli
> 
> E coi tacchi in casa sarei una pagliaccia:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Un abito nero lungo va benissimo anche in casa. Prepara le candele. 

C'è chi in casa tiene sempre le scarpe, con poca gioia di chi abita sotto.

Io no. Non mi faccio problemi a stare comoda, con chiunque venga a casa.  Scalza ancora meglio.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> perchè la mia anima è scalza e ha capelli ribelli
> 
> E coi tacchi in casa sarei una pagliaccia:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io adoro i tacchi è risaputo ma scalza mi da proprio l'idea di "essere a mio agio con te". Io approvo


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> perchè la mia anima è scalza e ha capelli ribelli
> 
> E coi tacchi in casa sarei una pagliaccia:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non metterti i tacchi, sii te stessa.
Ti dico una cosa: non sarà negandoti qualche felicità che onorerai il ricordo di tuo marito, ma sorridendo al suo ricordo.
Ha voluto preservarti dal lutto anzitempo e neppure lui sapeva come fare, neppure lui ha avuto il tempo di pensarci.
Non si incazzerà: ti amava, non vorrebbe di certo vederti rinunciare a quella vita che a lui è stata tolta troppo presto.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## andrea53 (19 Ottobre 2014)

*Credo che sia normale.*

A volte mi arrabbio, con lui e con me stessa, perchè la sua era una malattia inguaribile ed era chiaro che fosse così, eppure non ci siamo detti niente, ci cullavamo entrambi nella speranza (e anche nella certezza, lo ammetto) che sarebbe guarito, che sarebbe stato un miracolo della medicina. Che i medici avrebbero scritto di lui e di come ha sconfitto un cancro incurabile. Mesi e mesi e mesi a fare "finta di nulla". 



Anche io e mia moglie riuscimmo a far finta che lei sarebbe guarita. Lo facemmo per diverso tempo. Esiste la fase del rifiuto della malattia: è un atteggiamento consueto in situazioni come queste.


----------



## BlackDay (19 Ottobre 2014)

*che bella signora!*



Solenero ha detto:


> Ciao Blackday, il tuo nick è curiosamente simile al mio Solenero... diciamo che dai nostri nick si intuiscono le nostre storie o i nostri pensieri al momento dell'iscrizione al Forum.
> Proprio a quello che mi hai scritto pensavo un attimo fa. Tutti mi dicono (non intendo tutti del Forum, ma tutti "fuori") che lui avrebbe voluto vedermi felice. A tutti si dice così, di ognuno che ci lascia si pensa così: avrebbe voluto che io fossi felice. Ma nessuno è mai tornato indietro per dirlo, e come posso essere certa che questo non sia un tradimento alla memoria di mio marito, che ovunque sia, qualunque cosa sia (energia o anima, dipende se ci credi o meno) lui non si incazzerà se mi vedrà con un altro?
> A volte mi arrabbio, con lui e con me stessa, perchè la sua era una malattia inguaribile ed era chiaro che fosse così, eppure non ci siamo detti niente, ci cullavamo entrambi nella speranza (e anche nella certezza, lo ammetto) che sarebbe guarito, che sarebbe stato un miracolo della medicina. Che i medici avrebbero scritto di lui e di come ha sconfitto un cancro incurabile. Mesi e mesi e mesi a fare "finta di nulla". E poi, dopo la sua morte, un amico comune mi ha confidato che si erano parlati e che mio marito gli aveva detto di darmi un'occhiata ogni tanto, perchè lui non avrebbe potuto farlo per molto ancora... perchè non me ne ha mai parlato? perchè non abbiamo mai discusso sul "dopo"?
> Domande senza risposta, che non avranno mai una risposta. Ma restano qui, come un nodo tra gola e cuore, e quando riaffiorano quanto male fanno.
> ...


Condivido pienente sui nostri Nick Name.
sai io ho solo 25 anni però anche nella mia famiglia ci sono stati casi di cancro in ultimo la mia mamma che per fortuna c'è la sta brillantemente facendo ma 15 anni prima mio nonno. La tua storia è simile a quella di mio nonno e di mia nonna. Lui è morto e mia nonna era decisamente impazzita. Alle volte mi capitava di dormire con lei e durante la notte iniziava a piangere nel sonno urlando il nome di mio nonno. Poi si è ripresa quando è nato mio cugino il primo maschio in famiglia. Lei era ed è una donna bellissima ancor oggi corteggiata ma ormai sono 15 anni che porta il lutto e non ha mai più pensato ad un altro uomo, si dedica solo alla famiglia e ai nipoti.
Con questo non voglio assolutamente dire che devi portare il lutto per sempre perché sei una bella donna giovane e hai tutto il diritto di vivere la tua vita e tornare ad amare . Tuo marito vuole che sia così perché quando si ama la gioia dell'uno è anche la gioia dell'altro!
posso chiederti se hai dei figli?


----------



## rewindmee (19 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao bella ragazza!
Faccio sempre il tifo per te, anche quando ti butti un po' giù...
I piedi scalzi hanno il loro perchè, vedrai che lo farà anche lui 
Martedì ti penserò, ma non ti sentire osservata


----------



## Solenero (20 Ottobre 2014)

Fervono preparativi.
Ho fatto spesa. 
Ho pulito tutta la casa.
Sto riordinando la testa, ho fatto una passeggiata di un'ora nei boschi cercando di concentrarmi SOLO SUI BOSCHI E GLI UCCELLINI E LE FOGLIE CHE CADONO etc. Ci sono riuscita piuttosto bene.

Lui nel frattempo scrive. Ieri sera, stamattina.
Domani si avvicina.
E lui torna ad essere presente.
(come la paura che ho, e passatemi il termine paura, anche se non è appropriato. Sarebbe meglio TERRORE)


----------



## Simy (20 Ottobre 2014)

Daje!!

alla fine cosa cucini?


----------



## ivanl (20 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Fervono preparativi.
> Ho fatto spesa.
> Ho pulito tutta la casa.
> Sto riordinando la testa, ho fatto una passeggiata di un'ora nei boschi cercando di concentrarmi SOLO SUI BOSCHI E GLI UCCELLINI E LE FOGLIE CHE CADONO etc. Ci sono riuscita piuttosto bene.
> ...


Bravissima, spero che questa serata porti solo cose buone


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Fervono preparativi.
> Ho fatto spesa.
> Ho pulito tutta la casa.
> Sto riordinando la testa, ho fatto una passeggiata di un'ora nei boschi cercando di concentrarmi SOLO SUI BOSCHI E GLI UCCELLINI E LE FOGLIE CHE CADONO etc. Ci sono riuscita piuttosto bene.
> ...


:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## disincantata (20 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Fervono preparativi.
> Ho fatto spesa.
> Ho pulito tutta la casa.
> Sto riordinando la testa, ho fatto una passeggiata di un'ora nei boschi cercando di concentrarmi SOLO SUI BOSCHI E GLI UCCELLINI E LE FOGLIE CHE CADONO etc. Ci sono riuscita piuttosto bene.
> ...


Mi hai fatto venire voglia di una passeggiata nel bosco, tra poco parto.

RILASSATI.


----------



## rewindmee (20 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Fervono preparativi.
> Ho fatto spesa.
> Ho pulito tutta la casa.
> Sto riordinando la testa, ho fatto una passeggiata di un'ora nei boschi cercando di concentrarmi SOLO SUI BOSCHI E GLI UCCELLINI E LE FOGLIE CHE CADONO etc. Ci sono riuscita piuttosto bene.
> ...


Dai che facciamo il tifo per te


----------



## Horny (20 Ottobre 2014)

Cara,
Ti abbraccio.
stressati il meno possibile.
sai che ti sono molto vicina coi pensieri.....
la paura e' l'origine di tutto,
Scacciala!


----------



## Vincent Vega (20 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Fervono preparativi.
> Ho fatto spesa.
> Ho pulito tutta la casa.
> Sto riordinando la testa, ho fatto una passeggiata di un'ora nei boschi cercando di concentrarmi SOLO SUI BOSCHI E GLI UCCELLINI E LE FOGLIE CHE CADONO etc. Ci sono riuscita piuttosto bene.
> ...


tu sei una ventata di entusiasmo, davvero noi siamo la tua curva...Forza Solenero!:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Fervono preparativi.
> Ho fatto spesa.
> Ho pulito tutta la casa.
> Sto riordinando la testa, ho fatto una passeggiata di un'ora nei boschi cercando di concentrarmi SOLO SUI BOSCHI E GLI UCCELLINI E LE FOGLIE CHE CADONO etc. Ci sono riuscita piuttosto bene.
> ...


Vedrai che domani quando lo vedi passano paura e terrore :up:


----------



## Fantastica (20 Ottobre 2014)

Domani non sarai sola. No davvero, in nessun caso.


----------



## Stark72 (20 Ottobre 2014)

che personcina incredibile che sei


----------



## lolapal (21 Ottobre 2014)

Sole :abbraccio:
Sei proprio bella!
[emoji4] [emoji4] [emoji4] 
Che ti metti stasera?


----------



## Solenero (21 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> che personcina incredibile che sei





lolapal ha detto:


> Sole :abbraccio:
> Sei proprio bella!
> [emoji4] [emoji4] [emoji4]
> Che ti metti stasera?


Come siete carini  vi ringrazio!

Stasera jeans e maglietta, scalza non so, ma nemmeno in ciabatte, con le scarpe in casa non mi ci trovo... magari mi metto un paio di ballerine aperte davanti.
Mi sta salendo un pò di agitazione, sono sincera.
Che poi lo so che è ridicolo essere agitata. Che non c'è nulla per cui agitarsi.
DEVO. STARE. CALMA.

Mi sembra di avere il tempo che mi morde il culo


----------



## lolapal (21 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Come siete carini  vi ringrazio!
> 
> Stasera jeans e maglietta, scalza non so, ma nemmeno in ciabatte, con le scarpe in casa non mi ci trovo... magari mi metto un paio di ballerine aperte davanti.
> Mi sta salendo un pò di agitazione, sono sincera.
> ...


Ottimo, anche l'idea delle ballerine. [emoji4] 
Andrà tutto bene, vedrai... stacca il cervello e vivi solo il momento...
Domani voglio tutti i dettagli! [emoji6] [emoji106]


----------



## Simy (21 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Come siete carini  vi ringrazio!
> 
> Stasera jeans e maglietta, scalza non so, ma nemmeno in ciabatte, con le scarpe in casa non mi ci trovo... magari mi metto un paio di ballerine aperte davanti.
> Mi sta salendo un pò di agitazione, sono sincera.
> ...


stai serena, andrà tutto bene


----------



## georgemary (21 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Come siete carini  vi ringrazio!
> 
> Stasera jeans e maglietta, scalza non so, ma nemmeno in ciabatte, con le scarpe in casa non mi ci trovo... magari mi metto un paio di ballerine aperte davanti.
> Mi sta salendo un pò di agitazione, sono sincera.
> ...


andrà tutto bene...io preferisco le ballerine allo scalza! ;-)

Ma poi fa come meglio crediiiiii...se ti piace stare scalza, io non mi troverei per nulla a mio agio, ma ognuno ha un proprio carattere e personalità! Io sono per tacchi sempre e comunque ;-)


----------



## aristocat (21 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Come siete carini  vi ringrazio!
> 
> Stasera jeans e maglietta, scalza non so, ma nemmeno in ciabatte, con le scarpe in casa non mi ci trovo... magari mi metto un paio di ballerine aperte davanti.
> Mi sta salendo un pò di agitazione, sono sincera.
> ...


Calma... Va tutto bene! :up: (comunque secondo me l'agitazione è un buon segnale... una mia amica parla di "cricetino nello stomaco"... )

ari


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

:sbronza:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Come siete carini  vi ringrazio!
> 
> Stasera jeans e maglietta, scalza non so, ma nemmeno in ciabatte, con le scarpe in casa non mi ci trovo... magari mi metto un paio di ballerine aperte davanti.
> Mi sta salendo un pò di agitazione, sono sincera.
> ...


*
*Molto chiara  Però cerca di rilassarti dai :up:


----------



## ivanl (22 Ottobre 2014)

Curiosona, mi chiedevo chi sarebbe stato/a il primo che non ce l'avrebbe fatta ad aspettare...
Beccata!


----------



## rewindmee (22 Ottobre 2014)

Curiosi tutti come me? :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## georgemary (22 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Curiosi tutti come me? :carneval::carneval::carneval:



Siiiii!
Soleeeee dove sei?


----------



## Traccia (22 Ottobre 2014)

ALLORA?!?


----------



## rewindmee (22 Ottobre 2014)

E' sbocciato l'ammmmmmmmmore?



Secondo me è sbocciato il sesso torrido


----------



## viola di mare (22 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Curiosi tutti come me? :carneval::carneval::carneval:


:sorriso:


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2014)

Soleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## rewindmee (22 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Soleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


sei 'na solaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :rotfl:

PS io un'idea sul ritardo nel racconto ce l'avrei (come profetizzato per i più attenti alle 10.12)


----------



## ivanl (22 Ottobre 2014)

L'idea che sia al lavoro non ha sfiorato nessuno di voi fancazzisti?


----------



## rewindmee (22 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> L'idea che sia al lavoro non ha sfiorato nessuno di voi fancazzisti?


Facce ride va


----------



## Solenero (22 Ottobre 2014)

*aggiornamenti.*

Ragazzi.
è difficile da dire, anche perchè non riesco a capire come sto, al momento.
Abbiamo cenato, abbiamo bevuto (parecchio, sinceramente).
E poi ci siamo messi sul divano, vicini a parlare... e dopo un tempo che a me è sembrato infinito mi ha abbracciata e baciata
E da lì è stato tutto una discesa, come dicevo. 
Ma vi premetto, ci siamo tenuti tutti i vestiti addosso. Beh, quasi tutti...
Ma non abbiamo fatto sesso. Nessun tipo (prima che qualcuno chieda)
Ci siamo baciati con una foga incredibile, ed entrambi avevamo voglia anche di strapparceli quei vestiti, ma io non me la sentivo proprio. Un passo alla volta... E' stata una serata incredibile, fuori c'era un temporale fortissimo, e anche dentro di me (e di noi) c'era un temporale assurdo.
Abbiamo anche parlato tra un bacio e l'altro, e ho trovato non so dove il coraggio di chiedergli se vede altre, mi ha detto di no, non come vede me... Ma mi ha anche detto che non lo sa nessuno di noi, nessuno sapeva che sarebbe venuto da me. Gli ho chiesto se PUO' frequentarmi, per il suo lavoro, e mi ha risposto che non ci aveva nemmeno mai pensato...
Ora non riesco a ricordarmi tutto, ho abbastanza confusione in testa, moltissima anzi.
Ma alla fine si è fermato a dormire da me.
Era tardi, c'era il temporale più forte del mondo e avevamo bevuto. E allora ci siamo messi a letto a dormire. A dormire, e basta. Ed è stato bello anche quello, ed è stato strano, dormire con lui, che mi teneva stretta e mi respirava vicino.
Però stamattina mi ha scritto, quando è arrivato al lavoro, e io non ho risposto. E non per le Regole o per una tattica. Non me la sento di rispondergli. Mi ha solo scritto che è stato bene con me.
E anche io sono stata bene, ma il caos che ho in testa mi impedisce di rispondergli.

Vi prego, opinioni. Punti di vista. Domande. Quello che volete. Risponderò.
Grazie, mio gruppo di sostegno


----------



## Stark72 (22 Ottobre 2014)

:strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso:


----------



## rewindmee (22 Ottobre 2014)

Gli devi fare il monumento. Ma neanche movimenti involontari??? :carneval:

Quanto siete belli...


----------



## ivanl (22 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ragazzi.
> è difficile da dire, anche perchè non riesco a capire come sto, al momento.
> Abbiamo cenato, abbiamo bevuto (parecchio, sinceramente).
> E poi ci siamo messi sul divano, vicini a parlare... e dopo un tempo che a me è sembrato infinito mi ha abbracciata e baciata
> ...


Prima di tutto, EVVIVA!!! :festa::festa::festa::festa:

Per restare con i piedi per terra, io mi farei spiegare bene, a mente fredda e senz'alcol, il neretto. Cosi', giusto per non avere dubbi

In ogni caso, sono felicissimo per te e per come sia andata :abbraccio:


----------



## ivanl (22 Ottobre 2014)

Ah, rispondi qualcosa a quel povero cristo!


----------



## Solenero (22 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Gli devi fare il monumento. Ma neanche movimenti involontari??? :carneval:
> 
> Quanto siete belli...


Argomenta cosa sarebbero i "movimenti involontari" e potrei risponderti


----------



## rewindmee (22 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ragazzi.
> 
> 1) dopo un tempo che a me è sembrato infinito mi ha abbracciata e baciata
> 
> ...



1) E ne siamo contenti tutti. Addirittura l'abbraccio è stato movimentato e problematico... wow! Di solito viene facile... bravissimi.
2) Quel quasi... le scarpe? :rotfl: Sii più precisa 

3) Nessun tipo... neanche una toccatina fugace? Dai che ce lo puoi dire... io, quando bacio, una mano sulle tette devo metterla. Se non l'ha fatto, è un eroe 

4) Plausibile che non te la sentivi... hai dovuto dirlo o non ci ha proprio provato? Se è la seconda, è un megaeroe!

5) Non come vede te... ottimo, sincero. Bravo.

6) Bravissimo, troppe domande riceverebbe...

7) Ottima domanda...

8) Bello e romantico... 

9) Ed eroico! Come eravate vestiti? Come ha fatto a bloccare gli impulsi involontari???

10) Manda uno smile 

11) Siete meravigliosi. Le domande, se vuoi, sono sopra. Faccio più tifo di prima


----------



## rewindmee (22 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Argomenta cosa sarebbero i "movimenti involontari" e potrei risponderti


Non ti ha infilzato un fianco mentre ti abbracciava?


----------



## viola di mare (22 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ragazzi.
> è difficile da dire, anche perchè non riesco a capire come sto, al momento.
> Abbiamo cenato, abbiamo bevuto (parecchio, sinceramente).
> E poi ci siamo messi sul divano, vicini a parlare... e dopo un tempo che a me è sembrato infinito mi ha abbracciata e baciata
> ...


mi sono emozionata... un passo alla volta... 
rispondigli però anche solo che sei stata bene anche tu :abbraccio:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ragazzi.
> è difficile da dire, anche perchè non riesco a capire come sto, al momento.
> Abbiamo cenato, abbiamo bevuto (parecchio, sinceramente).
> E poi ci siamo messi sul divano, vicini a parlare... e dopo un tempo che a me è sembrato infinito mi ha abbracciata e baciata
> ...


Sono molto contenta per te. Mi piace questa cosa del dormire insieme. Molto più intimo di tante altre cose
Io gli avrei risposto anche solo per dirgli che sei confusa e scombussolata
Non rispondere lascia adito a molte interpretazioni
Pensa a quando lui non ha risposto a te


----------



## disincantata (22 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ragazzi.
> è difficile da dire, anche perchè non riesco a capire come sto, al momento.
> Abbiamo cenato, abbiamo bevuto (parecchio, sinceramente).
> E poi ci siamo messi sul divano, vicini a parlare... e dopo un tempo che a me è sembrato infinito mi ha abbracciata e baciata
> ...



Mi ricordi la mia piu' piccola.

Che avreste bevuto era prevedibile. Ti avevo pure messo la faccina con i brindisi. Un bacio almeno e' arrivato. Come avete fatto a dormire insieme e non fare l'amore per me resta un mistero.  Bravi!

Un messaggio lo manderei , 'mi manchi'. Stop.

Smetti di ragionarci troppo e goditi il profumo il sapore l'odore. Dell'amore.


----------



## Stark72 (22 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono molto contenta per te. Mi piace questa cosa del dormire insieme. Molto più intimo di tante altre cose
> Io gli avrei risposto anche solo per dirgli che sei confusa e scombussolata
> *Non rispondere lascia adito a molte interpretazioni*
> Pensa a quando lui non ha risposto a te


Sono d'accordo, potrebbe rimanerci male.


----------



## rewindmee (22 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi ricordi la mia piu' piccola.
> 
> Che avreste bevuto era prevedibile. Ti avevo pure messo la faccina con i brindisi. Un bacio almeno e' arrivato. *Come avete fatto a dormire insieme e non fare l'amore per me resta un mistero*.  Bravi!
> 
> ...


...e infatti ce lo deve spiega'


----------



## Solenero (22 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> 1) E ne siamo contenti tutti. Addirittura l'abbraccio è stato movimentato e problematico... wow! Di solito viene facile... bravissimi.
> 2) Quel quasi... le scarpe? :rotfl: Sii più precisa
> 
> 3) Nessun tipo... neanche una toccatina fugace? Dai che ce lo puoi dire... io, quando bacio, una mano sulle tette devo metterla. Se non l'ha fatto, è un eroe
> ...





rewindmee ha detto:


> Non ti ha infilzato un fianco mentre ti abbracciava?



1) L'abbraccio è stato prima, è stato un avvicinamento 
2) Ce li siamo tenuti i vestiti, veramente. Si è slacciato la camicia, tutto qui. Sono una donna seria io:rotfl:

3) Non ho detto che non ci siamo toccati, accipicchia se ci siamo toccati... la foga c'era, l'ho detto...

4) Gliel'ho detto io, ma non perchè ci abbia provato... era un mio mettere le mani avanti. Sbagliato? 

5) "non come vedo te" me l'ha detto che eravamo sdraiati sul divano, vicini, in una delle pause tra un bacio e l'altro, e intendeva Non facendo questo che sto facendo con te...

6) Dici che fa bene a non dire nulla?

7) ottima domanda quella del lavoro, ma l'ho mandato per un paio di minuti in paranoia...

8) Romantico o necessario, viste le premesse

9) Non eravamo vestiti. Ci siamo tenuti solo le mutande  non è una battuta. Megaeroe???

10) si ora gli rispondo dai... ma no con uno smile, che mi vien da prendermi a sberle da sola 

11) continua a tifare che la prossima volta altro che temporale, secondo me...


----------



## Nicka (22 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> ...e infatti ce lo deve spiega'


Io non ci trovo assolutamente niente di strano e anormale...


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non ci trovo assolutamente niente di strano e anormale...


nemmeno io, anzi....


----------



## Solenero (22 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono molto contenta per te. Mi piace questa cosa del dormire insieme. Molto più intimo di tante altre cose
> Io gli avrei risposto anche solo per dirgli che sei confusa e scombussolata
> Non rispondere lascia adito a molte interpretazioni
> Pensa a quando lui non ha risposto a te


Hai ragione.
Gli ho appena risposto...


----------



## Nicka (22 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> nemmeno io, anzi....


Che poi secondo me sono le serate migliori...


----------



## ivanl (22 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> 1
> 
> 9) Non eravamo vestiti. Ci siamo tenuti solo le mutande  non è una battuta. Megaeroe???


SUPERMEGAEROE!!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Gli ho appena risposto...


:up:


----------



## Solenero (22 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> ...e infatti ce lo deve spiega'





Nicka ha detto:


> Io non ci trovo assolutamente niente di strano e anormale...





farfalla ha detto:


> nemmeno io, anzi....


Guarda, non è che mi fosse mai successo prima.
Ma è andata così.
Andiamo a dormire?
Siamo andati in camera, ci siamo spogliati e messi a dormire, abbracciati, per quello che restava della notte (3 ore...) 
E' stato bello, anche se ammetto che è stato quello a mandarmi in confusione, più dei baci, più di tutto il resto... svegliarmi e trovare qualcuno nel mio letto...


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che poi secondo me sono le serate migliori...



concordo


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> SUPERMEGAEROE!!


Semplicemente un uomo che tiene a lei


----------



## ivanl (22 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Semplicemente un uomo che tiene a lei


Lo so (e lo spero), scherzavo :up:


----------



## disincantata (22 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non ci trovo assolutamente niente di strano e anormale...



Io si che riescano a resistere. Non ce la farei con uno che mi piace,  nel letto, e solo con le mutande a resistere. Che ci riesca un uomo ancora piu' raro. Meglio per loro. 

L'ho fatto con il mio amico la prima volta 'vicini' di riuscire a mandarlo via, a fatica, ma se fosse rimasto con me non credo proprio che saremmo riusciti a dormire. 
La notte stessa ero pentita di averlo gentilmente buttato fuori. Poi per vari motivi non ci siamo visti per un mese. Piu' successo di dirgli di no. Altri saranno piu' razionali.  Il mondo e' bello per questo.


----------



## rewindmee (22 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> 1) L'abbraccio è stato prima, è stato un avvicinamento
> 2) Ce li siamo tenuti i vestiti, veramente. Si è slacciato la camicia, tutto qui. Sono una donna seria io:rotfl:
> 
> 3) Non ho detto che non ci siamo toccati, accipicchia se ci siamo toccati... la foga c'era, l'ho detto...
> ...


1) Ovviamente... però pensavo fosse meno difficile di come invece sembra essere stato...

2) Lo sappiamo che sei seria 

3) Però sopra-panno... chiarissimo 

4) Hai fatto bene. Nella foga, è un attimo superare un confine che si ritiene conquistato 

5) L'ho inteso anche "nel modo in cui vedo te"... mi piace 

6) Finchè non è chiaro a voi, sì

7) Giusta paranoia... però mica dovete mettere i manifesti su come vi siete conosciuti 

8) Addirittura necessario? Era 'mbriaco? 

9) Solo le mutandeeeee? Megaeroe è poco, questo è un monaco buddista. Ti abbracciava con le tette tra voi??? 

10) Brava... lo smile era solo meglio del silenzio... invitalo a cena fuori  (dirà: no, voglio cucinare io )

11) Nevicherà? :rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (22 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> 9) Solo le mutandeeeee? Megaeroe è poco, questo è un monaco buddista. Ti abbracciava con le tette tra voi???


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (22 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> SUPERMEGAEROE!!


E annamo! Me stavo a senti' un mostro inzenzibbile :rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (22 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Semplicemente un uomo che tiene a lei


Senza dubbio, ma COMECAZZOHAFATTOANONAVEREUNTRONCOTRALEGAMBEEEEEE :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (22 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Guarda, non è che mi fosse mai successo prima.
> Ma è andata così.
> Andiamo a dormire?
> Siamo andati in camera, ci siamo spogliati e messi a dormire, abbracciati, per quello che restava della notte (3 ore...)
> E' stato bello, anche se ammetto che è stato quello a mandarmi in confusione, più dei baci, più di tutto il resto... svegliarmi e trovare qualcuno nel mio letto...


Ti ha mandata in confusione perchè forse per la prima volta dopo molti mesi ti sei sentita in qualche modo in una situazione di tranquillità e normalità...cosa alla quale forse non eri più abituata...nè magari pensavi ti sarebbe accaduto così presto...


----------



## Minerva (22 Ottobre 2014)

stiamo parlando di una persona sensibile che sta uscendo da un momento che l'ha resa delicata e fragile .per fortuna non tutti ragionano con gli organi genitali 





rewindmee ha detto:


> Senza dubbio, ma COMECAZZOHAFATTOANONAVEREUNTRONCOTRALEGAMBEEEEEE :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (22 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> stiamo parlando di una persona sensibile che sta uscendo da un momento che l'ha resa delicata e fragile .per fortuna non tutti ragionano con gli organi genitali


Allora... puoi essere anche San Francesco d'Assisi, ma se ti funziona si addrizza, in una situazione del genere... non siamo noi a governare l'erezione!!! 
Se dormo in mutande abbracciato a una donna, è IMPOSSIBILE non avere un'erezione. A meno che non sei ubriaco perso... e non è detto.


----------



## Traccia (22 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Guarda, non è che mi fosse mai successo prima.
> Ma è andata così.
> Andiamo a dormire?
> Siamo andati in camera, ci siamo spogliati e *messi a dormire*, abbracciati, per quello che restava della notte (3 ore...)
> E' stato bello, anche se ammetto che è stato quello a mandarmi in confusione, più dei baci, più di tutto il resto... svegliarmi e trovare qualcuno nel mio letto...



russava?
scusa se rompo la poesia...è un mio limite, quello del dormire con qualcunaltro (ho bisogno di silenzio e spazio vitale ), per questo chiedo...

sono strafelicissima per voi!!!!!!!!!! non avevo dubbi sarebbe andata superbene!!! :inlove::abbraccio:


----------



## Nicka (22 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Allora... puoi essere anche San Francesco d'Assisi, ma se ti funziona si addrizza, in una situazione del genere... non siamo noi a governare l'erezione!!!
> Se dormo in mutande abbracciato a una donna, è IMPOSSIBILE non avere un'erezione. A meno che non sei ubriaco perso... e non è detto.


Ma che c'entra l'erezione???
Ma porca miseria...
Pure lei poteva essere la donna più bagnata del mondo, ma questo non vuol dire DOVER per forza scopare in una situazione simile...


----------



## Nicka (22 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> stiamo parlando di una persona sensibile che sta uscendo da un momento che l'ha resa delicata e fragile .per fortuna non tutti ragionano con gli organi genitali


Mi sa che ti ho già dato un verde...


----------



## Traccia (22 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra l'erezione???
> Ma porca miseria...
> Pure lei poteva essere la donna più bagnata del mondo, ma questo non vuol dire DOVER per forza scopare in una situazione simile...



UOMINI!!! tzè


----------



## rewindmee (22 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra l'erezione???
> Ma porca miseria...
> Pure lei poteva essere la donna più bagnata del mondo, ma questo non vuol dire DOVER per forza scopare in una situazione simile...


Non l'ho assolutamente detto!!!
Hanno fatto benissimo, bravissimi.
Il problema è che l'erezione è INVOLONTARIA. Come ha fatto a non averla???


----------



## Nicka (22 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Non l'ho assolutamente detto!!!
> Hanno fatto benissimo, bravissimi.
> Il problema è che l'erezione è INVOLONTARIA. Come ha fatto a non averla???


Ma chi ti dice che non l'abbia avuta!?
No vabbè...credo sia anche di cattivo gusto parlarne dopo quello che ha vissuto questa notte Sole...
Limite mio...


----------



## Solenero (22 Ottobre 2014)

Ora, man mano che ci penso, mi vengono in mente altre cose.
Lui che mi chiede cosa voglio, e io che gli dico Fare l'Amore, come se ci amassimo.
Quando gli ho detto che sarei andata io da lui la prossima volta, mi ha guardato molto da vicino dicendomi che mi lascerà appena il tempo di entrare in casa e chiudere la porta. 
Gli ho detto che è il primo del DOPO, che non avevo fatto avvicinare nessuno, e che per ora non intendo andare oltre lui. Voglio che lui sia il primo del Dopo. E questo non vuol dire impegno o relazione o chissachè, ma vuol dire solo questo: il primo del Dopo. Che poi sia una volta sola o cento, ora non mi interessa saperlo.


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Allora... puoi essere anche San Francesco d'Assisi, ma se ti funziona si addrizza, in una situazione del genere... non siamo noi a governare l'erezione!!!
> Se dormo in mutande abbracciato a una donna, è IMPOSSIBILE non avere un'erezione. A meno che non sei ubriaco perso... e non è detto.



mah. non condivido per nulla...


----------



## Minerva (22 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ora, man mano che ci penso, mi vengono in mente altre cose.
> Lui che mi chiede cosa voglio, e io che gli dico Fare l'Amore, come se ci amassimo.
> Quando gli ho detto che sarei andata io da lui la prossima volta, mi ha guardato molto da vicino dicendomi che mi lascerà appena il tempo di entrare in casa e chiudere la porta.
> Gli ho detto che è il primo del DOPO, che non avevo fatto avvicinare nessuno, e che per ora non intendo andare oltre lui. Voglio che lui sia il primo del Dopo. E questo non vuol dire impegno o relazione o chissachè, ma vuol dire solo questo: il primo del Dopo. Che poi sia una volta sola o cento, ora non mi interessa saperlo.


che bello ogni tanto leggere di queste emozioni , ci rinfrancano dalle impurità quotidiane.
ti suggerisco di cambiare il tuo nick colorando il sole


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Allora... puoi essere anche San Francesco d'Assisi, ma se ti funziona si addrizza, in una situazione del genere... non siamo noi a governare l'erezione!!!
> Se dormo in mutande abbracciato a una donna, è IMPOSSIBILE non avere un'erezione. A meno che non sei ubriaco perso... e non è detto.



Non sappiamo se ha avuto un'erezione o no. Magari si. Non è detto che se hai un'erezione devi per forza usarlo


----------



## rewindmee (22 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma chi ti dice che non l'abbia avuta!?
> No vabbè...credo sia anche di cattivo gusto parlarne dopo quello che ha vissuto questa notte Sole...
> Limite mio...


Ok, non ne parliamo più. Evidentemente l'ha avuta ma è stata tenuta a bada. Passiamo al resto


----------



## rewindmee (22 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ora, man mano che ci penso, mi vengono in mente altre cose.
> Lui che mi chiede cosa voglio, e io che gli dico Fare l'Amore, come se ci amassimo.
> Quando gli ho detto che sarei andata io da lui la prossima volta, mi ha guardato molto da vicino dicendomi che mi lascerà appena il tempo di entrare in casa e chiudere la porta.
> Gli ho detto che è il primo del DOPO, che non avevo fatto avvicinare nessuno, e che per ora non intendo andare oltre lui. Voglio che lui sia il primo del Dopo. E questo non vuol dire impegno o relazione o chissachè, ma vuol dire solo questo: il primo del Dopo. Che poi sia una volta sola o cento, ora non mi interessa saperlo.


Cazzarola, gli hai detto così??? Ha gestito bene anche la risposta che ti ha dato. E aiuta a capire meglio il dormire insieme 
Bello anche il concetto del primo del Dopo (hai superato un grosso gradino, solo a elaborarlo). Complimenti a te


----------



## Traccia (22 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sappiamo se ha avuto un'erezione o no. Magari si. Non è detto che se hai un'erezione devi per forza usarlo



e soprattutto non misembra nemmeno il 'nocciolo' della questione...sti omini proprio prevedibili...li a fare congetture se non je se arza, in che modo, se sei macho oppure no, senza andare un minimo oltre! magari ce lha pure avuta st'erezione ma mica bisonga trombare per forza?! tutta la loro essenza virilità racchiusa il quel coso...
che scontati.
ogni cosa a suo tempo...


----------



## rewindmee (22 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> mah. non condivido per nulla...


Sei riuscita a dormire abbracciata e mezza nuda con un partner non abituale senza segnali da parte di lui?


----------



## rewindmee (22 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> e soprattutto non misembra nemmeno il 'nocciolo' della questione...sti omini proprio prevedibili...li a fare congetture se non je se arza, in che modo, se sei macho oppure no, senza andare un minimo oltre! magari ce lha pure avuta st'erezione ma mica bisonga trombare per forza?! tutta la loro essenza virilità racchiusa il quel coso...
> che scontati.
> ogni cosa a suo tempo...


Ero solo colpevolmente curioso. Siamo fatti male


----------



## Nicka (22 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ok, non ne parliamo più. Evidentemente l'ha avuta ma è stata tenuta a bada. Passiamo al resto


Eh ma scusa, ci ha raccontato una notte emozionante, sinceramente quando l'ho letta mi è venuto un sorriso grande...sono belle certe cose e le poche volte che traspare un'emozione mi si va a buttare sull'erezione non sfruttata...
Ci avesse anche fatto la scopata del secolo credo siano dettagli che appartengono solo a loro.
Ebbene sì, ci sono uomini che anche se stanno scoppiando preferiscono rispettare la bellezza del momento senza buttarla sull'atto, ma magari si godono la presenza di una donna che è lì con loro, senza "sporcare" il momento...
Mi sono capitate notti simili e sono le più belle che io ricordi. E garantisco che pensandoci, magari il giorno dopo, mi sono detta "cretina, potevi pure concludere"...ma col senno del poi sono felice che siano rimaste notti così
pur sentendomi l'erezione sulla pancia o sulla schiena o sul fianco...grazie a Dio siamo fatti di carne e sangue.


----------



## drusilla (22 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ero solo colpevolmente curioso. Siamo fatti male


caro Rew ti do una dritta: è arrapantissimo che un uomo abbia un'erezione e comunque si domini (magari per ore) fa la prova qualche volta anche tu dai


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Sei riuscita a dormire abbracciata e mezza nuda con un partner non abituale senza segnali da parte di lui?



ma non era questo il nocciolo della questione, ma che c'entrava spostare sta cosa sul sesso. ma chi se ne frega se ha avuto o meno un'erezione...


----------



## rewindmee (22 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh ma scusa, ci ha raccontato una notte emozionante, sinceramente quando l'ho letta mi è venuto un sorriso grande...sono belle certe cose e le poche volte che traspare un'emozione mi si va a buttare sull'erezione non sfruttata...


Anche a me il racconto è piaciuto molto... purtroppo tendo a sezionare troppo


----------



## rewindmee (22 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> caro Rew ti do una dritta: è arrapantissimo che un uomo abbia un'erezione e comunque si domini (magari per ore) fa la prova qualche volta anche tu dai


Ma è ovvio, ci passo quasi tutte le sere :rotfl:
Avevo capito che non ce l'aveva avuta del tutto


----------



## Traccia (22 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> caro Rew ti do una dritta: è arrapantissimo che un uomo abbia un'erezione e comunque si domini (magari per ore) fa la prova qualche volta anche tu dai


sono assolutamente d'accordo...e se riesce a dominarsi nonostante le tentazioni che dabolicamente e 'distrattamente' gli si provocano, premio assicurato...assolutamente stuzzicante


----------



## rewindmee (22 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> sono assolutamente d'accordo...e se riesce a dominarsi nonostante le tentazioni che dabolicamente e 'distrattamente' gli si provocano, premio assicurato...assolutamente stuzzicante


----------



## Traccia (22 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh ma scusa, ci ha raccontato una notte emozionante, sinceramente quando l'ho letta mi è venuto un sorriso grande...sono belle certe cose e le poche volte che traspare un'emozione mi si va a buttare sull'erezione non sfruttata...
> Ci avesse anche fatto la scopata del secolo credo siano dettagli che appartengono solo a loro.
> Ebbene sì, ci sono uomini che anche se stanno scoppiando preferiscono rispettare la bellezza del momento senza buttarla sull'atto, ma magari si godono la presenza di una donna che è lì con loro, senza "sporcare" il momento...
> Mi sono capitate notti simili e sono le più belle che io ricordi. E garantisco che pensandoci, magari il giorno dopo, mi sono detta "cretina, potevi pure concludere"...ma col senno del poi sono felice che siano rimaste notti così
> pur sentendomi l'erezione sulla pancia o sulla schiena o sul fianco...grazie a Dio siamo fatti di carne e sangue.



anche a me è capitata una notte così...surreale... una volta due sconosciuti che passavano in macchina, mi avevano vista ubriaca barcollare per strada e cercare la mia auto, il tutto a fine di una festona in villa alcool free...si accostano con la loro auto e mi chiedono se va tutto bene (io vedo solo il passeggero)...gli dico di si, tutto bene, solo la cortesia di 'farmi strada' fino ad un punto a me noto (non avevo il navigatore all'epoca) perchè ero troppo fusa per pensare anche alla strada da percorrere...li seguo, e al punto ics si accostano per vedere se stavo meglio...a quel punto scende il guidatore, un gran figo che ancora ricordo il mezzo infarto che mi prese a vederlo, nonostante l'annebbiamento...capello lungo, occhio verde, alto due metri, spalle grandi, abbigliamento alla Neo di Matrix...si avvicinano alla mia macchina e il figo fa all'amico 'valle a prendere un tè caldo'...restano con me finchè non mi bevo tutto sto tè...ed il gran figo mi fa 'non sei in grado di guidare, vuoi venire a dormire da me? abito qui dietro' ed io '...ehm...SI!'
...arriviamo a casa sua, gli vomito diverse volte in bagno, crollo nel letto, gli do le spalle, e lui che mi abbraccia tutta la notte...e nonostante il suo bozzo non succede niente...un signore. So solo che era della lazio però. Manco come si chiama.
La mattina lo ringrazio, anche un po' a disagio, e nessuno dei due chiede il nome o numero all'altro...credo che fino alla fine l'uno pensava che lo facesse l'altro, chissà (io ero fidanzata...)
ma mi so mozzicata la ligua per molto tempo dopo. 
Non tutti gli uomini sono piselli in cerca di pertugi, PER FORTUNA.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> anche a me è capitata una notte così...surreale... una volta due sconosciuti che passavano in macchina, mi avevano vista ubriaca barcollare per strada e cercare la mia auto, il tutto a fine di una festona in villa alcool free...si accostano con la loro auto e mi chiedono se va tutto bene (io vedo solo il passeggero)...gli dico di si, tutto bene, solo la cortesia di 'farmi strada' fino ad un punto a me noto (non avevo il navigatore all'epoca) perchè ero troppo fusa per pensare anche alla strada da percorrere...li seguo, e al punto ics si accostano per vedere se stavo meglio...a quel punto scende il guidatore, un gran figo che ancora ricordo il mezzo infarto che mi prese a vederlo, nonostante l'annebbiamento...capello lungo, occhio verde, alto due metri, spalle grandi, abbigliamento alla Neo di Matrix...si avvicinano alla mia macchina e il figo fa all'amico 'valle a prendere un tè caldo'...restano con me finchè non mi bevo tutto sto tè...ed il gran figo mi fa 'non sei in grado di guidare, vuoi venire a dormire da me? abito qui dietro' ed io '...ehm...SI!'
> ...arriviamo a casa sua, gli vomito diverse volte in bagno, crollo nel letto, gli do le spalle, e lui che mi abbraccia tutta la notte...e nonostante il suo bozzo non succede niente...un signore. So solo che era della lazio però. Manco come si chiama.
> La mattina lo ringrazio, anche un po' a disagio, e nessuno dei due chiede il nome o numero all'altro...credo che fino alla fine l'uno pensava che lo facesse l'altro, chissà (io ero fidanzata...)
> ma mi so mozzicata la ligua per molto tempo dopo.
> Non tutti gli uomini sono piselli in cerca di pertugi, PER FORTUNA.



Mi sono venuti i brividi
non ce la posso fare


----------



## Nicka (22 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> anche a me è capitata una notte così...surreale... una volta due sconosciuti che passavano in macchina, mi avevano vista ubriaca barcollare per strada e cercare la mia auto, il tutto a fine di una festona in villa alcool free...si accostano con la loro auto e mi chiedono se va tutto bene (io vedo solo il passeggero)...gli dico di si, tutto bene, solo la cortesia di 'farmi strada' fino ad un punto a me noto (non avevo il navigatore all'epoca) perchè ero troppo fusa per pensare anche alla strada da percorrere...li seguo, e al punto ics si accostano per vedere se stavo meglio...a quel punto scende il guidatore, un gran figo che ancora ricordo il mezzo infarto che mi prese a vederlo, nonostante l'annebbiamento...capello lungo, occhio verde, alto due metri, spalle grandi, abbigliamento alla Neo di Matrix...si avvicinano alla mia macchina e il figo fa all'amico 'valle a prendere un tè caldo'...restano con me finchè non mi bevo tutto sto tè...ed il gran figo mi fa 'non sei in grado di guidare, vuoi venire a dormire da me? abito qui dietro' ed io '...ehm...SI!'
> ...arriviamo a casa sua, gli vomito diverse volte in bagno, crollo nel letto, gli do le spalle, e lui che mi abbraccia tutta la notte...e nonostante il suo bozzo non succede niente...un signore. So solo che era della lazio però. Manco come si chiama.
> La mattina lo ringrazio, anche un po' a disagio, e nessuno dei due chiede il nome o numero all'altro...credo che fino alla fine l'uno pensava che lo facesse l'altro, chissà (io ero fidanzata...)
> ma mi so mozzicata la ligua per molto tempo dopo.
> Non tutti gli uomini sono piselli in cerca di pertugi, PER FORTUNA.


Io parlavo di situazioni un attimo diverse...
Sei stata fortunata...


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io parlavo di situazioni un attimo diverse...
> Sei stata fortunata...



E poi la gente si è stupita quando mi sono incazzata a mina per mio figlio.....


----------



## disincantata (22 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sono venuti i brividi
> non ce la posso fare



Sono due situazioni imparagonabili.  Quella di Traccia e' da brivido solo a pensarci. Poteva incontrare Angelo Izzo. Paura!

SOLENERO conosce da oltre un anno il suo amico, ultimamente si sono visti varie volte, ieri sera si sono baciati ed abbracciati a lungo.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sono due situazioni imparagonabili. Quella di Traccia e' da brivido solo a pensarci. Poteva incontrare Angelo Izzo. Paura!
> 
> SOLENERO conosce da oltre un anno il suo amico, ultimamente si sono visti varie volte, ieri sera si sono baciati ed abbracciati a lungo.



Per quello che ho avuto i brividi


----------



## disincantata (22 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per quello che ho avuto i brividi



E' veramente assurdo correre un rischio simile.


----------



## rewindmee (22 Ottobre 2014)

Hai rischiato moltissimo, in generale. Ti capita la fortuna di trovare uno bello come un dio... che però ha il bozzo.
NESSUNO, io per primo, se vi andate a rileggere i miei post, ha detto che il bozzo DEVE trovare una strada.
Ho SOLO detto che il bozzo non si può comandare, non si può pensare RESTA MOSCIO e lui resta moscio.
Ok?

PS Era proprio daa Lazzie! 



Traccia ha detto:


> ...arriviamo a casa sua, gli vomito diverse volte in bagno, crollo nel letto, gli do le spalle, e lui che mi abbraccia tutta la notte...e nonostante il suo bozzo non succede niente...un signore. So solo che era della lazio però. Manco come si chiama.
> La mattina lo ringrazio, anche un po' a disagio, e nessuno dei due chiede il nome o numero all'altro...credo che fino alla fine l'uno pensava che lo facesse l'altro, chissà (io ero fidanzata...)
> ma mi so mozzicata la ligua per molto tempo dopo.
> Non tutti gli uomini sono piselli in cerca di pertugi, PER FORTUNA.


----------



## Nicka (22 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E poi la gente si è stupita quando mi sono incazzata a mina per mio figlio.....


Io la tua incazzatura l'ho capita... ma gli è andata fatta bene lo spavento che si è preso...
Personalmente in una situazione come quella di Traccia, a ripensarci dopo tempo, continuerei a cagarmi addosso, detta in francese...


----------



## rewindmee (22 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sono due situazioni imparagonabili.  *Quella di Traccia e' da brivido solo a pensarci. Poteva incontrare Angelo Izzo.* Paura!
> 
> SOLENERO conosce da oltre un anno il suo amico, ultimamente si sono visti varie volte, ieri sera si sono baciati ed abbracciati a lungo.


Ha avuto una fortuna esagerata. Sul serio.
Bei fenomeni gli amici che l'hanno lasciata sola, comunque...


----------



## Traccia (22 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sono due situazioni imparagonabili.  Quella di Traccia e' da brivido solo a pensarci. Poteva incontrare Angelo Izzo. Paura!
> 
> SOLENERO conosce da oltre un anno il suo amico, ultimamente si sono visti varie volte, ieri sera si sono baciati ed abbracciati a lungo.



guardate si, lo so, è vero, ma ho un 'sesto senso' per le persone, non vi so spiegare...si vedeva e si odorava lontano un miglio che erano davvero bravi ragazzi...così come è stato...
ne ho conosciute di persone in giro, e se mi son sentita di agire così, è perchè veramente arrivava la 'brava persona'...non vi so spiegare...è difficile dirlo a parole, son cose che si sentono se sei aperto al sentire, sai proprio  quando riconosci gli angeli custodi? l'ho percepito. non vi so spiegare
Poi che ovviamente poteva succedere di tutto sono d'accordo con voi...avevo 10 anni in meno di ora...


----------



## rewindmee (22 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> guardate si, lo so, è vero, ma ho un 'sesto senso' per le persone, non vi so spiegare...si vedeva e si odorava lontano un miglio che erano davvero bravi ragazzi...così come è stato...
> ne ho conosciute di persone in giro, e se mi son sentita di agire così, è perchè veramente arrivava la 'brava persona'...non vi so spiegare...è difficile dirlo a parole, son cose che si sentono se sei aperto al sentire, sai proprio  quando riconosci gli angeli custodi? l'ho percepito. non vi so spiegare
> Poi che ovviamente poteva succedere di tutto sono d'accordo con voi...avevo 10 anni in meno di ora...


Io pure do l'impressione dell'angelo custode e sono un angelo custode e avrei fatto le stesse cose.
Ma non mi sento di giurare... e se non me la sento io, come fai a sentirtela tu, giudicando dalle sensazioni?


----------



## Traccia (22 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io la tua incazzatura l'ho capita... ma gli è andata fatta bene lo spavento che si è preso...
> Personalmente in una situazione come quella di Traccia, a ripensarci dopo tempo, continuerei a cagarmi addosso, detta in francese...



guarda no, non sono una sciagurata, anche se può sembrarlo, ero assolutamente certa di chi avevo accanto, l'ho sentito, 
così come mille volte ho allontanato altre persone, dall'aspetto totalmente 'rispettabile' perchè sempre a pelle senti che qualcosa non ti torna
sono d'accordo di aver esagerato, ma non ho mai avuto assolutamente il dubbio sul fatto che non erano malintenzionati 
ho una dote innata per capire gli altri (nel senso se in cattiva/buona fede, se affidabili o meno, ecc)...


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> guardate si, lo so, è vero, ma ho un 'sesto senso' per le persone, non vi so spiegare...si vedeva e si odorava lontano un miglio che erano davvero bravi ragazzi...così come è stato...
> ne ho conosciute di persone in giro, e se mi son sentita di agire così, è perchè veramente arrivava la 'brava persona'...non vi so spiegare...è difficile dirlo a parole, son cose che si sentono se sei aperto al sentire, sai proprio quando riconosci gli angeli custodi? l'ho percepito. non vi so spiegare
> Poi che ovviamente poteva succedere di tutto sono d'accordo con voi...*avevo 10 anni in meno di ora*...


:sbatti:

non ce la posso fare
Mi chiamo fuori anche solo per non inquinare il 3d di Solenero.


----------



## Nicka (22 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> guarda no, non sono una sciagurata, anche se può sembrarlo, ero assolutamente certa di chi avevo accanto, l'ho sentito,
> così come mille volte ho allontanato altre persone, dall'aspetto totalmente 'rispettabile' perchè sempre a pelle senti che qualcosa non ti torna
> sono d'accordo di aver esagerato, ma non ho mai avuto assolutamente il dubbio sul fatto che non erano malintenzionati
> ho una dote innata per capire gli altri (nel senso se in cattiva/buona fede, se affidabili o meno, ecc)...


Preferisco evitare di rispondere...ci sarebbe da discutere parecchio, ma non è il thread adatto.
Sappi però che il tuo comportamento è stato sconsiderato, io pure a 18 anni non lo avrei mai fatto.


----------



## Solenero (22 Ottobre 2014)

Farfalla 
io gli ho scritto.
Lui non risponde.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Farfalla
> io gli ho scritto.
> Lui non risponde.


Magari è preso....stai tranquilla, respira...va tutto bene


----------



## rewindmee (22 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Preferisco evitare di rispondere...ci sarebbe da discutere parecchio, ma non è il thread adatto.
> Sappi però che il tuo comportamento è stato sconsiderato, io pure a 18 anni non lo avrei mai fatto.


Nel dire che merita un thread a parte, dico che se mia figlia avesse fatto una cosa del genere mi sarei incazzato. Non il dormire eccetera, già rischiosissimo, proprio l'uscire ubriaca e sola da una festa... ma anche se era mio figlio mi incazzavo! E te lo dice uno che si è ridotto da bestia molte volte...


----------



## rewindmee (22 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Farfalla
> io gli ho scritto.
> Lui non risponde.


Tranquillissima... avrà da fare. E poi parli tu, che non hai risposto per ore


----------



## disincantata (22 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Tranquillissima... avrà da fare. E poi parli tu, che non hai risposto per ore


:up:


----------



## disincantata (22 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Nel dire che merita un thread a parte, dico che se mia figlia avesse fatto una cosa del genere mi sarei incazzato. Non il dormire eccetera, già rischiosissimo, proprio l'uscire ubriaca e sola da una festa... ma anche se era mio figlio mi incazzavo! E te lo dice uno che si è ridotto da bestia molte volte...



Io ogni volta che mia figlia va in un locale pubblico la supplico di NON andare in bagno da sola, in treno di stare con varie persone.

Sempre, anche oggi che deve prendere due treni fatto mille raccomandazioni.

Accettare anche solo un passaggio in auto  da due sconosciuti mi sembra follia pura. E' successo e le e' andata bene, per fortuna, a Traccia. Non credo che accetterebbe da una figlia un simile comportamento.  

Neppure in pieno giorno come fecero la Colasanti e la povera Lopez.  Pure quelli della Lazio. 

Poi  ti puo' capitare la disgrazia ovunque, andarsele
a cercare e' peggio


----------



## lolapal (22 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ora, man mano che ci penso, mi vengono in mente altre cose.
> Lui che mi chiede cosa voglio, e io che gli dico Fare l'Amore, come se ci amassimo.
> Quando gli ho detto che sarei andata io da lui la prossima volta, mi ha guardato molto da vicino dicendomi che mi lascerà appena il tempo di entrare in casa e chiudere la porta.
> Gli ho detto che è il primo del DOPO, che non avevo fatto avvicinare nessuno, e che per ora non intendo andare oltre lui. Voglio che lui sia il primo del Dopo. E questo non vuol dire impegno o relazione o chissachè, ma vuol dire solo questo: il primo del Dopo. Che poi sia una volta sola o cento, ora non mi interessa saperlo.


Sole è bellissimo! Sono arci, stra, ultra contenta per voi... mi sono emozionata, accidenti...

Un passo alla volta, brava tu e bravo lui. E sono d'accordo, anche se è un'incognita, a me sembra comunque l'uomo giusto per essere "il primo del Dopo"...


----------



## lolapal (22 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Farfalla
> io gli ho scritto.
> Lui non risponde.





farfalla ha detto:


> Magari è preso....stai tranquilla, respira...va tutto bene


Quoto Farfalla: respira e tranquilla, ti risponderà sicuramente... andrà tutto bene...


----------



## Spider (22 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io ogni volta che mia figlia va in un locale pubblico la supplico di NON andare in bagno da sola, in treno di stare con varie persone.
> 
> Sempre, anche oggi che deve prendere due treni fatto mille raccomandazioni.
> 
> ...



senza niente togliere...ma le cose non andarono esattamente cosi.
Le due ragazze non erano sprovvedute...erano solo di origini proletarie e vennero abbordate, molti giorni prima dai loro aguzzini, che le convinsero con modi gentili a seguirli dove poi trovarono la morte e l'atrocità.
gente di estrema destra, con decapottabile, seconda casa al Circeo e limitrofi e paparino con
saldo conto in banca...


----------



## ivanl (22 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Farfalla
> io gli ho scritto.
> Lui non risponde.


Oh, ma qui nessuno pensa che la gente normale lavora?? 
Rinnovo i miei in bocca al lupo per la tua storia, te lo meriti davvero un bravo ragazzo :up::up:


----------



## ivanl (22 Ottobre 2014)

ah, comunque avete massacrato il povero Rew manco fosse Barbablu :rotfl:
Era una domanda innocente, senza nessun intento lascivo; chiedeva e basta, da parte mia tributo tutta la mia personale ammirazione al fortunato amico di Sole per il suo comportamento finora


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> ah, comunque avete massacrato il povero Rew manco fosse Barbablu :rotfl:
> Era una domanda innocente, senza nessun intento lascivo; chiedeva e basta, da parte mia tributo tutta la mia personale ammirazione al fortunato amico di Sole per il suo comportamento finora



siete proprio uomini inZenZiBBili


----------



## ivanl (22 Ottobre 2014)

Ragazze, fatevene una ragione, siamo rimasti bambini curiosi


----------



## Horny (22 Ottobre 2014)

Sole,
sono felicissima per te, e un pochino ti invidio .



spider......non vedo la differenza.


----------



## Traccia (22 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ha avuto una fortuna esagerata. Sul serio.
> Bei fenomeni gli amici che l'hanno lasciata sola, comunque...



ci ero andata da sola...a quella festa


----------



## drusilla (22 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ci ero andata da sola...a quella festa


gioventù selvaggia.. ti capisco, anche io ho rischiato da pischella, mi è andata bene


----------



## Spider (22 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Sole,
> sono felicissima per te, e un pochino ti invidio .
> 
> 
> ...


ma era solo per precisare...una vicenda accaduta 30 anni fa...circa.
La Lopez e la Colasanti, si fidavano di quei mostri, li avevano conosciuti e frequentati giorni prima.
La loro tortura è stata programmata.


----------



## rewindmee (22 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> ah, comunque avete massacrato il povero Rew manco fosse Barbablu :rotfl:
> Era una domanda innocente, senza nessun intento lascivo; chiedeva e basta, da parte mia tributo tutta la mia personale ammirazione al fortunato amico di Sole per il suo comportamento finora


Obrigado


----------



## rewindmee (22 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> siete proprio uomini inZenZiBBili


So' senzibbile. Dipende :rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (22 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ci ero andata da sola...a quella festa


E allora sei 'na fenomena autonoma :up:


----------



## Minerva (22 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> guardate si, lo so, è vero, *ma ho un 'sesto senso' per le persone, n*on vi so spiegare...si vedeva e si odorava lontano un miglio che erano davvero bravi ragazzi...così come è stato...
> ne ho conosciute di persone in giro, e se mi son sentita di agire così, è perchè veramente arrivava la 'brava persona'...non vi so spiegare...è difficile dirlo a parole, son cose che si sentono se sei aperto al sentire, sai proprio  quando riconosci gli angeli custodi? l'ho percepito. non vi so spiegare
> Poi che ovviamente poteva succedere di tutto sono d'accordo con voi...avevo 10 anni in meno di ora...


è meglio che comunque non ti metta più in queste situazioni, altro che sesto senso.


----------



## rewindmee (22 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è meglio che comunque non ti metta più in queste situazioni, altro che sesto senso.


Erano pure in due...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per quello che ho avuto i brividi


Anch'io:unhappy:


----------



## ivanl (22 Ottobre 2014)

non vorrei prolungare l'OT ma Traccia ha avuto non poco culo, poteva finire malissimo


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> guarda no, non sono una sciagurata, anche se può sembrarlo, ero assolutamente certa di chi avevo accanto, l'ho sentito,
> così come mille volte ho allontanato altre persone, dall'aspetto totalmente 'rispettabile' perchè sempre a pelle senti che qualcosa non ti torna
> sono d'accordo di aver esagerato, ma non ho mai avuto assolutamente il dubbio sul fatto che non erano malintenzionati
> ho una dote innata per capire gli altri (nel senso se in cattiva/buona fede, se affidabili o meno, ecc)...


Ne erano convinte anche le vittime dei serial killer. Sono convinta che siano più le brave persone di quelle cattive ma pensare ancora a distanza di anni che hai un buon istinto è inquietante.


----------



## Traccia (22 Ottobre 2014)

vabbè......s'è farta na certa...non ci sono più le mezze stagioni...qui a roma fa un freschetto oggi...l'inflazione sempre peggio...si stava meglio quando si stava peggio...
...:fischio::fischio::fischio:

Cara Sole, news dal tuo bell'amato?
Ti ha risposto al messaggio?


----------



## Solenero (22 Ottobre 2014)

Ti ringrazio di aver chiuso l'argomento serial killer,
che sinceramente iniziava a piacermi poco...

No, nessuna news da parte sua.
Io inizio a dispiacermi.
Sono passate 5 ore dal mio messaggio. E non ditemi che lavora, perchè so che lavoro fa. E se iniziava a lavorare alle 6 stamane, certo il suo turno l'ha finito da un pezzo.
C'è una falla da qualche parte ma non riesco a vederla.
Gli ho scritto che mi piace molto, sarà quello?
O è successo qualcosa stamattina?
O ne ha parlato con qualcuno che gli ha detto fermati non è storia?

Eccole, le paranoie. Quasi mi mancavano, ste stronze.





Traccia ha detto:


> vabbè......s'è farta na certa...non ci sono più le mezze stagioni...qui a roma fa un freschetto oggi...l'inflazione sempre peggio...si stava meglio quando si stava peggio...
> ...:fischio::fischio::fischio:
> 
> Cara Sole, news dal tuo bell'amato?
> Ti ha risposto al messaggio?


----------



## ivanl (22 Ottobre 2014)

stiamo caaaaaaaaaaaaalmiiiii!


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio di aver chiuso l'argomento serial killer,
> che sinceramente iniziava a piacermi poco...
> 
> No, nessuna news da parte sua.
> ...


calma, tranquilla e respira.
lascia stare le paranoie


----------



## rewindmee (22 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio di aver chiuso l'argomento serial killer,
> che sinceramente iniziava a piacermi poco...
> 
> No, nessuna news da parte sua.
> ...


Stai tranquilla. Respira. Scriverà. Oppure è scemo. E non lo è.


----------



## lolapal (22 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> stiamo caaaaaaaaaaaaalmiiiii!





Simy ha detto:


> calma, tranquilla e respira.
> lascia stare le paranoie





rewindmee ha detto:


> Stai tranquilla. Respira. Scriverà. Oppure è scemo. E non lo è.


Quoto! Un motivo c'è, Sole, stai tranquilla... lascia stare le paranoie che sono cattive consigliere e non dicono mai la verità...


----------



## Solenero (22 Ottobre 2014)

Oppure come accade mille volte il giorno dopo ci si pensa meglio e si arriva alla conclusione di aver fatto una minchiata incredibile. E ci si tira indietro.
Perchè diciamocelo, non è che che sian tutti lì che non vedono l'ora di invischiarsi in una storia o come vogliamo chiamarla dove tutto è traballante e non si sa mai se la persona dall'altra parte ti risponderà o no, che dipende come si è svegliata quel mattino.
Magari veramente ha parlato con qualcuno che gli ha detto molla il colpo.
Magari ha approfondito al lavoro e gli è stato detto che NON può vedermi, eticamente scorretto...

Stasera aveva una cena con una sua collega. Magari i suoi pensieri sono lì. Del resto me l'ha detto ieri, che vive al presente e non sta a pensare troppo al passato o al futuro.
Magari io sono già passato.
E allora a questo punto mi sa che è meglio che sia andata come è andata, no?
E non è scemo. Sono io che sono sbagliata, se mai.
Sole



rewindmee ha detto:


> Stai tranquilla. Respira. Scriverà. Oppure è scemo. E non lo è.


----------



## Nicka (22 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Oppure come accade mille volte il giorno dopo ci si pensa meglio e si arriva alla conclusione di aver fatto una minchiata incredibile. E ci si tira indietro.
> Perchè diciamocelo, non è che che sian tutti lì che non vedono l'ora di invischiarsi in una storia o come vogliamo chiamarla dove tutto è traballante e non si sa mai se la persona dall'altra parte ti risponderà o no, che dipende come si è svegliata quel mattino.
> Magari veramente ha parlato con qualcuno che gli ha detto molla il colpo.
> Magari ha approfondito al lavoro e gli è stato detto che NON può vedermi, eticamente scorretto...
> ...


Per me ti stai facendo un viaggio allucinante...
Credo che come tu abbia avuto bisogno oggi di fare mente locale lo abbia anche lui...è naturale!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Oppure come accade mille volte il giorno dopo ci si pensa meglio e si arriva alla conclusione di aver fatto una minchiata incredibile. E ci si tira indietro.
> Perchè diciamocelo, non è che che sian tutti lì che non vedono l'ora di invischiarsi in una storia o come vogliamo chiamarla dove tutto è traballante e non si sa mai se la persona dall'altra parte ti risponderà o no, che dipende come si è svegliata quel mattino.
> Magari veramente ha parlato con qualcuno che gli ha detto molla il colpo.
> Magari ha approfondito al lavoro e gli è stato detto che NON può vedermi, eticamente scorretto...
> ...



Accidenti e io ero una di quella convinta di farmi film tutti miei ma tu mi batti
Avete ieri passato una serata fantastica, ti ha scritto un bel sms oggi. Tu hai risposto. 
Stai calma che magari lui cerca solo di non essere pressante


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio di aver chiuso l'argomento serial killer,
> che sinceramente iniziava a piacermi poco...
> 
> No, nessuna news da parte sua.
> ...


Ha dormito tre ore. Ora dorme.


----------



## ivanl (22 Ottobre 2014)

calma e sangue freddo, ragazza


----------



## rewindmee (22 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Quoto! Un motivo c'è, Sole, stai tranquilla... lascia stare le paranoie che sono cattive consigliere e non dicono mai la verità...


Aspetta e fai altro. NON MANDARE altri messaggi, specie con questo spirito.


----------



## lolapal (22 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha dormito tre ore. Ora dorme.


quoto :up:
Sole, riposati anche tu un po'...


----------



## rewindmee (22 Ottobre 2014)

Minchiata? E perchè? Ne poteva fare mille e non le ha fatte, perchè dovrebbe pensare questo alla luce del tuo resoconto?
Nessuno vede l'ora. Lui sì, altrimenti è scemo perchè è stato lui a scavarsi questa ipotetica fossa.
Avrebbe parlato PRIMA con quel qualcuno, non ora.
Se ha approfondito, ha sbagliato lui. Nel senso che il "reato" deve ancora compierlo. Ammesso che lo sia.
Ma quale passato, non dire baggianate...
Sbagliata? Su cosa? Se hai detto tutto (qui), non hai sbagliato nulla... 



Solenero ha detto:


> Stasera aveva una cena con una sua collega. Magari i suoi pensieri sono lì. Del resto me l'ha detto ieri, che vive al presente e non sta a pensare troppo al passato o al futuro.
> Magari io sono già passato.
> E allora a questo punto mi sa che è meglio che sia andata come è andata, no?
> E non è scemo. Sono io che sono sbagliata, se mai.
> Sole


----------



## Horny (22 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Accidenti e io ero una di quella convinta di farmi film tutti miei ma tu mi batti
> Avete ieri passato una serata fantastica, ti ha scritto un bel sms oggi. Tu hai risposto.
> Stai calma che magari lui cerca solo di non essere pressante



Hai trovato un altro soggetto da prendere a calci....
Sole, tranquilla!!!!!!


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Oppure come accade mille volte il giorno dopo ci si pensa meglio e si arriva alla conclusione di aver fatto una minchiata incredibile. E ci si tira indietro.
> Perchè diciamocelo, non è che che sian tutti lì che non vedono l'ora di invischiarsi in una storia o come vogliamo chiamarla dove tutto è traballante e non si sa mai se la persona dall'altra parte ti risponderà o no, che dipende come si è svegliata quel mattino.
> Magari veramente ha parlato con qualcuno che gli ha detto molla il colpo.
> Magari ha approfondito al lavoro e gli è stato detto che NON può vedermi, eticamente scorretto...
> ...



vabbè dillo che vuoi battere farfalla in merito alle pippe mentali


----------



## lolapal (22 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè dillo che vuoi battere farfalla in merito alle pippe mentali


devo dire che batte pure me... non pensavo potesse accadere... 

Sole, spero ti stai riposando...


----------



## Solenero (22 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha dormito tre ore. Ora dorme.





Principessa ha detto:


> Quanto adoro la praticita' di Brunetta!
> 
> E' molto plausibile come spiegazione.
> 
> ...


Anche a me piace molto questo lato pratico.
Dorme.

Quando posso pensare che non starà dormendo?
Stasera era fuori a cena con una tizia.
Quando e se dovessi svegliarmi domattina senza risposta alcuna, posso iniziare a pensare che c'è qualcosa che non va?
intanto giusto per non pensare oggi ho fatto altro. Ho cercato di non pensare troppo, anche se a leggermi sembra incredibile, ma al di là del forum, spento quello, ho staccato la testa. E anche ora, scrivo al volo perchè una mia amica sta venendo qui. Così si parla d'altro. E non penso.


----------



## rewindmee (22 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Anche a me piace molto questo lato pratico.
> Dorme.
> 
> Quando posso pensare che non starà dormendo?
> ...


Bravaaaaa! Yeah


----------



## Traccia (22 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Anche a me piace molto questo lato pratico.
> Dorme.
> 
> Quando posso pensare che non starà dormendo?
> ...



se proprio devi pensare, pensa positivo, ossia, praticamente, ricorda, fai una memoria di quello che avete vissuto ieri sera.
Ricordati come ti ha abbracciata, come ti ha stretta, il primo bacio che ti ha dato, le carezze, il suo calore sul tuo letto.
Rivivi queste cose che sono pura energia positiva, ricordale, e vedi come stai meglio...
smack!


----------



## Fantastica (22 Ottobre 2014)

Siete adulti.
Non stare appesa a un sms.


----------



## Solenero (22 Ottobre 2014)

Ha scritto.
Ma niente di che.
Mi ha chiesto che stavo facendo.
Gli ho chiesto come sta.
Mi ha risposto solo che è stanco, che il lavoro lo sta sfinendo.
Almeno ha risposto.

Think positive?
si può fare.
Alla fine non è successo niente.
Come dice Fantastica, siamo adulti. Non solo non devo stare appesa ad un sms, ma nemmeno ad un bacio dato in una sera ad alto tasso alcolico.
Siamo adulti, non è successo nulla.


----------



## disincantata (22 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ha scritto.
> Ma niente di che.
> Mi ha chiesto che stavo facendo.
> Gli ho chiesto come sta.
> ...



Non diventare pessimista. Non tutti sono sdolcinati.  Io poi detesto le smancerie.  Non vi siete baciati per l'alcol. Gli piaci e molto o si sarebbe gia' dileguato. Stai tranquilla.


----------



## Solenero (22 Ottobre 2014)

Di notte le emozioni sembrano più dense, di notte 
di notte nascono le melodie più intense, di notte 

di notte un bacio vola verso l'infinito, di notte 
di notte scopri la dolcezza di un marito, di notte 

di notte esce la forza di non dirmi che hai bisogno di me 

e fa male quando dici che stai male e non sto con te 
e fa male col dolore che t'assale e non sto con te 
e fa male quando non sono all'altezza di star con te 
mi fa male quando nonostante tutto, tu scegli me 

di notte il mondo è giusto perchè sta dormendo, di notte 
di notte il tuo dolore già mi sta uccidendo, di notte 
stanotte ti amerò come se non potessi farlo mai più 

e fa male quando dici che stai male e non sto con te 
e fa male col dolore che t'assale e non sto con te 
e fa male quando non sono all'altezza di star con te 
mi fa male quando nonostante tutto, tu scegli me 

e rideremo ancora, come sempre come ora 
gli angeli vivono in cielo, ma tu resta qua con me 

e fa male quando dici che stai male e non sto con te 
e fa male col dolore che t'assale e non sto con te 
e fa male quando non sono all'altezza di star con te 
mi fa male quando nonostante tutto, tu scegli me 

di notte il verbo amare è un tempo al passato, di notte. 


Me la sto ascoltando ora. 
Ora chiudo, grazie a tutti
Se ci sono aggiornamenti, vi scrivo.
Un abbraccio grande a tutti voi
Sole


----------



## georgemary (22 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Di notte le emozioni sembrano più dense, di notte
> di notte nascono le melodie più intense, di notte
> 
> di notte un bacio vola verso l'infinito, di notte
> ...


Per cortesia...finiscila...lui è pazzo di te!!!
Non pensare in negativo...gli uomini sono più "freddi" delle donne alle volte come messaggistica
Sono contentissima di come si sia svolta la serata!
Noi tifiamo per te!

P.s. brunetta irresistibile!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Per cortesia...finiscila...lui è pazzo di te!!!
> Non pensare in negativo...gli uomini sono più "freddi" delle donne alle volte come messaggistica
> Sono contentissima di come si sia svolta la serata!
> Noi tifiamo per te!
> ...


Quoto


----------



## aristocat (22 Ottobre 2014)

Sole, da quello che ci racconti ho dei bei presentimenti... Sembra una bella persona, lui.
Bene così :up:


----------



## andrea53 (22 Ottobre 2014)

*e poi...*



Spider ha detto:


> senza niente togliere...ma le cose non andarono esattamente cosi.
> Le due ragazze non erano sprovvedute...erano solo di origini proletarie e vennero abbordate, molti giorni prima dai loro aguzzini, che le convinsero con modi gentili a seguirli dove poi trovarono la morte e l'atrocità.
> gente di estrema destra, con decapottabile, seconda casa al Circeo e limitrofi e paparino con
> saldo conto in banca...




qualcuno scappò, grazie anche alla capacità corruttiva dei soldi di papà. Nel 1981, durante un viaggio in Venezuela, un Italiano, affermando di conoscerlo, mi disse dove stava (secondo lui) quello che riuscì a schivare il processo... Poi la ragazza sopravvissuta, decenni dopo, si presentò candidata alle elezioni per un movimento vicino alle posizioni politiche dei suoi passati aguzzini. Per cui c'è anche chi non fa mai tesoro dell'esperienza. Fine OT, altrimenti Sole ci manda tutti a quel Paese.


----------



## disincantata (22 Ottobre 2014)

andrea53 ha detto:


> qualcuno scappò, grazie anche alla capacità corruttiva dei soldi di papà. Nel 1981, durante un viaggio in Venezuela, un Italiano, affermando di conoscerlo, mi disse dove stava (secondo lui) quello che riuscì a schivare il processo... Poi la ragazza sopravvissuta, decenni dopo, si presentò candidata alle elezioni per un movimento vicino alle posizioni politiche dei suoi passati aguzzini. Per cui c'è anche chi non fa mai tesoro dell'esperienza. Fine OT, altrimenti Sole ci manda tutti a quel Paese.



Tristezza infinita.  Meglio pensare a Sole.


----------



## andrea53 (22 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tristezza infinita.  Meglio pensare a Sole.


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ha scritto.
> Ma niente di che.
> Mi ha chiesto che stavo facendo.
> Gli ho chiesto come sta.
> ...


Ho letto tutto  La vostra serata/nottata è stata bella e intensa, ora ti ha risposto e si legge chiaramente che ha avuto un carico di lavoro pesante. questa sera è stanco e non c'è nulla da capire, solo augurargli che possa riposare con un bella dormita. Stai serena Sole è tutto ok


----------



## oceansize (22 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ha scritto.
> Ma niente di che.
> Mi ha chiesto che stavo facendo.
> Gli ho chiesto come sta.
> ...


ciao sto leggendo la tua storia, davvero dolcissima e tanto simile a persone che hanno subito una "perdita", nel tuo caso ancor di più.
se può esserti d'aiuto a stare più serena, posso dirti che sto frequentando un ragazzo attualmente, dopo tante delusioni che hanno minato la mia fiducia. 
ci sentiamo poco, qualche messaggio al giorno ma siamo parecchio impegnati entrambi ed è normale così. 
non abbiamo stravolto le nostre vite e le nostre abitudini, per dire. 
non siamo neanche amici su fb, ché non ce ne frega niente! 
ma quando ci vediamo è tutto così bello che conta solo quello 

se poi questa storia avrà un futuro e te lo auguro, bene, altrimenti sarà stata una occasione per farti rivivere emozioni belle e farti tornare il sorriso, hai detto niente!


----------



## rewindmee (23 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> 1) Mi ha risposto solo che è stanco, che il lavoro lo sta sfinendo.
> Almeno ha risposto.
> 
> 2) Alla fine non è successo niente.
> ...


1) E' sincero. Non è da tutti... poteva dirti una cazzata...

2) Non diciamo stronzate, per favore. Ha steso un dolmen sotto la tua finestra, quasi ti tocca la mano... Gli basta metterci sopra un sampietrino e sarà sul davanzale, se tu non chiudi i battenti


----------



## Solenero (23 Ottobre 2014)

Sono andata a vedere su google: UN DOLMEN? UNA TOMBA? 
rewind, che dire? 
Ma non mi è dispiaciuta la metafora. Nemmeno quella del sampietrino.



rewindmee ha detto:


> 1) E' sincero. Non è da tutti... poteva dirti una cazzata...
> 
> 2) Non diciamo stronzate, per favore. Ha steso un dolmen sotto la tua finestra, quasi ti tocca la mano... Gli basta metterci sopra un sampietrino e sarà sul davanzale, se tu non chiudi i battenti


----------



## rewindmee (23 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Sono andata a vedere su google: UN DOLMEN? UNA TOMBA?
> rewind, che dire?
> Ma non mi è dispiaciuta la metafora. Nemmeno quella del sampietrino.


Ma quale tomba? E' la pietra di Obelix!
Vedi come è comoda per raggiungere la finestra?


----------



## Solenero (23 Ottobre 2014)

Allora mi piace ancora di più. 



rewindmee ha detto:


> Ma quale tomba? E' la pietra di Obelix!
> Vedi come è comoda per raggiungere la finestra?


----------



## drusilla (23 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ma quale tomba? E' la pietra di Obelix!
> Vedi come è comoda per raggiungere la finestra?


quello è un menhiro ....
:facepalm:


----------



## ivanl (23 Ottobre 2014)

Il ragazzo c'ha le idee confuse


----------



## drusilla (23 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Il ragazzo c'ha le idee confuse


dai si studiava già alle elementari, menhiro, dolmen, cromlech :singleeye:


----------



## rewindmee (23 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> quello è un menhiro ....
> :facepalm:


cazzoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo è vero :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:

PS Però un po' si somigliano!


----------



## Solenero (24 Ottobre 2014)

*aggiornamenti*

Appena rientrata a casa.

Non potevo spegnere il pc senza dirvelo:

LUI E' STATO IL PRIMO DEL DOPO

buonanotte forumisti

Domani si lavora, su tutti a nanna!


----------



## lolapal (24 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Appena rientrata a casa.
> 
> Non potevo spegnere il pc senza dirvelo:
> 
> ...


Buongiorno Sole! :sorriso2::sorriso2::sorriso2:

Sono molto felice per te... e anche per lui...


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Appena rientrata a casa.
> 
> Non potevo spegnere il pc senza dirvelo:
> 
> ...


Bene tesoro  Buongiorno


----------



## Palladiano (24 Ottobre 2014)

evvaiiii


----------



## Spider (24 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Appena rientrata a casa.
> 
> Non potevo spegnere il pc senza dirvelo:
> 
> ...




finalmente....
ti meriti il massimo.:up::up:
...alla faccia della "Brunetta" di turno.


----------



## ivanl (24 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Appena rientrata a casa.
> 
> Non potevo spegnere il pc senza dirvelo:
> 
> ...


:sorriso2::sorriso2:
sono felice per te!


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2014)

Sono molto contenta per te


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2014)

mi fa molto piacere


----------



## rewindmee (24 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Appena rientrata a casa.
> 
> Non potevo spegnere il pc senza dirvelo:
> 
> ...


Yeah! Come ho detto ieri sera a Traccia, lo avevo profetizzato... dopo vi mostro le prove


----------



## drusilla (24 Ottobre 2014)

bellissimo


----------



## viola di mare (24 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Appena rientrata a casa.
> 
> Non potevo spegnere il pc senza dirvelo:
> 
> ...


:abbraccio:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (24 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Appena rientrata a casa.
> 
> Non potevo spegnere il pc senza dirvelo:
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## rewindmee (24 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> E' sbocciato l'ammmmmmmmmore?
> 
> 
> 
> Secondo me è sbocciato il sesso torrido


Illuminate il messaggio qui sopra 

L'ho scritto mercoledì


----------



## viola di mare (24 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> E' sbocciato l'ammmmmmmmmore?
> 
> 
> 
> Secondo me è sbocciato il sesso torrido



che spettacolo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rewindmee (24 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> che spettacolo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hai visto che ci ho azzeccato? 
E ora si legge un pochino perchè lo sfondo è celestino :carneval:


----------



## ivanl (24 Ottobre 2014)

Non era difficile, tu pensi solo a quello!


----------



## rewindmee (24 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Non era difficile, tu pensi solo a quello!


No, è che sono fiducioso nella potenza dell'ammmore


----------



## Vincent Vega (24 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Appena rientrata a casa.
> 
> Non potevo spegnere il pc senza dirvelo:
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Appena rientrata a casa.
> 
> Non potevo spegnere il pc senza dirvelo:
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Non era difficile, tu pensi solo a quello!


:quoto:


----------



## ivanl (24 Ottobre 2014)

Sole, in ogni caso, tu di' al fortunato che, se solo si azzarda a farti qualche scherzo o a farti soffrire, lo vado a cercare dovunque si trovi. E io sono cattivo. Molto. E passo a prendere anche JB, prima


----------



## Vincent Vega (24 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Sole, in ogni caso, tu di' al fortunato che, se solo si azzarda a farti qualche scherzo o a farti soffrire, lo vado a cercare dovunque si trovi. E io sono cattivo. Molto. E passo a prendere anche JB, prima


beh, sapete che finisco sempre per maneggiare pistole in auto...a volte le teste scoppiano e fanno un casino...


----------



## Solenero (24 Ottobre 2014)

Tutto il giorno con un sorriso a 32 denti.
Per non dire di quando mi scappa addirittura da ridere
Sto bene, oggi, tanto. E spero che questo benessere duri

Non parliamo di ammmmoreee però dai... 
ma è andata molto bene, meglio di come pensavo sinceramente.
Nessun senso di colpa, nessun rimpianto, nessuna confusione.

Io, lui, la notte, la musica e la sua pelle caldissima.
Sono cose che scaldano, queste. 
Avrò forse ancora il cuore sotto ghiaccio, ma il resto di me è bollente. A fuoco

(ps: mi ha già scritto di rivederci...)


----------



## rewindmee (24 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Tutto il giorno con un sorriso a 32 denti.
> Per non dire di quando mi scappa addirittura da ridere
> Sto bene, oggi, tanto. E spero che questo benessere duri
> 
> ...


L'ammmore era una battuta per questi santommasi...
Vorrei auscultarti il cuore, sono sicuro che ne stia uscendo musica. QUELLA musica :up:
Adesso ci devi raccontare l'antefatto, però... dalla preoccupazione all'appuntamento


----------



## Palladiano (24 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Tutto il giorno con un sorriso a 32 denti.
> Per non dire di quando mi scappa addirittura da ridere
> Sto bene, oggi, tanto. E spero che questo benessere duri
> 
> ...


:up:

dai che si sghiaccia anche il cuore. sono stra felice x te


----------



## rewindmee (24 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Avrò forse ancora il cuore sotto ghiaccio, ma il resto di me è bollente. A fuoco
> 
> (ps: mi ha già scritto di rivederci...)



Mi sa che avrete un weekend impegnativo, tra Ikea, cinema e mostre di pittura sudamericana...


----------



## lolapal (24 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Tutto il giorno con un sorriso a 32 denti.
> Per non dire di quando mi scappa addirittura da ridere
> Sto bene, oggi, tanto. E spero che questo benessere duri
> 
> ...


Brava Sole, lo stato d'animo mi sembra quello giusto! [emoji106]  
Sei proprio bella bella... [emoji4] 
Gli hai detto di sì, spero... [emoji6]


----------



## rewindmee (24 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Gli hai detto di sì, spero... [emoji6]


No, aspetta due ore e poi lui altre tre ore... quindi domani lo sapremo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (24 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> No, aspetta due ore e poi lui altre tre ore... quindi domani lo sapremo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Vabbé dai... fa parte del gioco, o no? [emoji4]


----------



## rewindmee (24 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Vabbé dai... fa parte del gioco, o no? [emoji4]


Fino a ieri, sì


----------



## disincantata (24 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Brava Sole, lo stato d'animo mi sembra quello giusto! [emoji106]
> Sei proprio bella bella... [emoji4]
> Gli hai detto di sì, spero... [emoji6]



Direi!:up:


----------



## Solenero (24 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> No, aspetta due ore e poi lui altre tre ore... quindi domani lo sapremo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





disincantata ha detto:


> Direi!:up:


ahahahhahh Spiritoso rewind 

Certo che ho detto si...


----------



## Solenero (24 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> L'ammmore era una battuta per questi santommasi...
> Vorrei auscultarti il cuore, sono sicuro che ne stia uscendo musica. QUELLA musica :up:
> Adesso ci devi raccontare l'antefatto, però... dalla preoccupazione all'appuntamento


Dall'umore più nero e becero ad oggi che il sole scalda?
é stato un passaggio velocissimo, lui che mi dice che vuole rivedermi, che mi chiede di andare a casa sua.
E da lì è stata una discesa.
Molto più facile di come pensavo

E non riesco a smettere di sorridere... nemmeno ora


----------



## georgemary (24 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> ahahahhahh Spiritoso rewind
> 
> Certo che ho detto si...


felicissima per te!


----------



## perplesso (24 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Dall'umore più nero e becero ad oggi che il sole scalda?
> é stato un passaggio velocissimo, lui che mi dice che vuole rivedermi, che mi chiede di andare a casa sua.
> E da lì è stata una discesa.
> Molto più facile di come pensavo
> ...


allora direi che posso cambiarti il nick da Solenero a Solesplendente


----------



## Nicka (24 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> E non riesco a smettere di sorridere... nemmeno ora


Che meraviglia!


----------



## disincantata (24 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Dall'umore più nero e becero ad oggi che il sole scalda?
> é stato un passaggio velocissimo, lui che mi dice che vuole rivedermi, che mi chiede di andare a casa sua.
> E da lì è stata una discesa.
> Molto più facile di come pensavo
> ...



Non cambiare piu'!


----------



## Traccia (24 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Tutto il giorno con un sorriso a 32 denti.
> Per non dire di quando mi scappa addirittura da ridere
> Sto bene, oggi, tanto. E spero che questo benessere duri
> 
> ...


Meravigliosa!
Sono felice per voi!
Siete bellissimi ed è stupendo provare ciò che senti. È raro e difficile farsi pendere da qualcuno, e quando accade già è un miracolo tutto da sentire, ma quando si è anche ricambiati diventa il massimo piacere supremo. Vivitela e goditela!!!!
Ti stringo forte!!!


----------



## Solenero (26 Ottobre 2014)

Cari forumisti, buongiorno e benvenuti nell'ora solare. Finalmente! 

Ieri sera ho fatto il diavolo a quattro per annullare un impegno, per riuscire ad andare da lui.
Ogni cosa sembra diventare più facile, e insieme più difficile.
Quando ci vediamo ci salutiamo come due amici, stiamo anche due ore senza toccarci nemmeno, e poi da un minuto all'altro... basta un gesto, uno sfioramento, un avvicinamento un pò troppo "vicino" e precipitiamo verso il letto come cadere da un palazzo di cento piani, senza possibilità di ritorno al punto precedente...

Eppure lasciatemelo chiamare amico, perchè di più ancora non riesco a vedere. E penso sia così anche per lui, da quello che ho capito, da quello che mi ha detto. 
Anche se.
Ieri mi ha chiamata Tesoro. Lo so, voi mi direte che è come il Ti Adoro di giorni fa, una cosa detta così, anche io chiamo Tesoro le mie amiche etc... ma stavolta boh, è diverso. Perchè lo ha detto, e non l'ha scritto, perchè eravamo nel suo letto, sotto le coperte, perchè si è fermato a metà parola anche lui... perchè probabilmente si è reso conto di cosa stava dicendo...

Comunque sia... sto bene e oggi c'è anche il sole, e sembra che questo strano autunno segua il mio umore, incredibile...

Un'altra domanda: secondo la mia psicologa ho delle persone che considero il mio "io giudicante". Come mia mamma, o mia sorella, o mio cognato. Ai quali ovviamente non ho detto niente di niente. No, non è vero. A mio cognato avevo accennato che mi aveva contattata, e un pò di giorni dopo lui mi ha chiesto di nuovo se lo sentivo, e alla mia risposta affermativa aveva replicato "vero che non lo sentirai più?" e io avevo detto "ok".
Avevo assicurato, promesso, chiamiamolo come vogliamo, che non lo avrei più sentito... voi non potete saperlo, ma io non sono brava a raccontare bugie, perchè le odio. Le odio proprio, mi viene il prurito solo a pensare di mentire, la mia coscienza scalpita... e se mi chiedesse se l'ho ri-sentito o ri-visto? 
Lui è il fratello di mio marito, è parte della mia famiglia del cuore...


----------



## Stark72 (26 Ottobre 2014)

A me sembra che lui sia veramente una bella personcina e che probabilmente, sapendo ciò che hai passato, non vuole "spaventarti" con un amore "improvviso", portandotici invece per mano.
Non sottovalutare la parola "tesoro", c'è chi la dice per abitudine, chi la dice invece per ciò che è, dandole dunque un valore. A me lui sembra della seconda categoria, che conosco abbastanza bene.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Cari forumisti, buongiorno e benvenuti nell'ora solare. Finalmente!
> 
> Ieri sera ho fatto il diavolo a quattro per annullare un impegno, per riuscire ad andare da lui.
> Ogni cosa sembra diventare più facile, e insieme più difficile.
> ...


Buongiorno  mi sembra stiate proseguendo bene senza caricare il vostro rapporto di orpelli che per ora sarebbero troppo pesanti, state bene insieme e questo è ottimo. Per quanto riguarda le persone che ti sono vicine posso comprendere che siano preoccupate del tuo benessere, evidentemente il tuo matrimonio era frutto di un legame forte e loro si preoccupano che al dolore di una perdita per te  si associ il dolore di una delusione. Quindi posso capirli ma al tuo posto mi vivrei la  vita senza nascondermi più di tanto. Se tuo cognato te lo richiede ( o se tu non riesci a stare con il peso della piccola bugia ) digli che si ogni tanto lo senti e lo vedi e che è una buona amicizia, digli anche di non preoccuparsi troppo per te e magari abbraccialo per fargli capire che apprezzi il suo desiderio di proteggerti. Buona domenica di sole


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> A me sembra che lui sia veramente una bella personcina e che probabilmente, sapendo ciò che hai passato, non vuole "spaventarti" con un amore "improvviso", portandotici invece per mano.
> Non sottovalutare la parola "tesoro", c'è chi la dice per abitudine, chi la dice invece per ciò che è, dandole dunque un valore. A me lui sembra della seconda categoria, che conosco abbastanza bene.


Ti sei finito tutti i dolcetti di ieri sera ?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2014)

Direi che tutto procede per il meglio. Ho provato fastidio per la richiesta di tuo cognato di non vederlo più. Non capisco qyesta intromissione che non percepisco come protettiva ma come egoistica


----------



## Vincent Vega (26 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno  mi sembra stiate proseguendo bene senza caricare il vostro rapporto di orpelli che per ora sarebbero troppo pesanti, state bene insieme e questo è ottimo. Per quanto riguarda le persone che ti sono vicine posso comprendere che siano preoccupate del tuo benessere, evidentemente il tuo matrimonio era frutto di un legame forte e loro si preoccupano che al dolore di una perdita per te  si associ il dolore di una delusione. Quindi posso capirli ma al tuo posto mi vivrei la  vita senza nascondermi più di tanto. Se tuo cognato te lo richiede ( o se tu non riesci a stare con il peso della piccola bugia ) digli che si ogni tanto lo senti e lo vedi e che è una buona amicizia, digli anche di non preoccuparsi troppo per te e magari abbraccialo per fargli capire che apprezzi il suo desiderio di proteggerti. Buona domenica di sole


Condivido pienamente Fiammetta.
Non prendertela con il cognato: se gli hai fatto una confidenza, vuol dire che per te era importante. E noi uomini abbiamo a volte un senso di protezione assai forte.
Ma continua a respirare il vento della vita, ridendo ai piccoli cambi di direzione.


----------



## aristocat (26 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> A mio cognato avevo accennato che mi aveva contattata, e un pò di giorni dopo lui mi ha chiesto di nuovo se lo sentivo, e alla mia risposta affermativa *aveva replicato "vero che non lo sentirai più?"* e io avevo detto "ok".
> Avevo assicurato, promesso, chiamiamolo come vogliamo, che non lo avrei più sentito...
> Lui è il fratello di mio marito, è parte della mia famiglia del cuore...


Cioé, ti hanno chiesto di promettere che non lo avresti rivisto più? 
Capisco tutto il dolore eh, però...


----------



## disincantata (26 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Direi che tutto procede per il meglio. Ho provato fastidio per la richiesta di tuo cognato di non vederlo più. Non capisco qyesta intromissione che non percepisco come protettiva ma come egoistica



Infatti, se il cognato le volesse bene dovrebbe incentivarla ad essere di nuovo felice. Non ha 70 anni. Non puo' vivere di ricordi. Ne ha troppo pochi e molti tristi.

Solenero non deve nascondere niente. Deve affrontare io cognato e trovare le 01 Role giuste per dirgli che dopo tanta sofferenza vuole rifarsi una vita, e' scontato che il marito rimarra' sempre con lei in fondo al suo uore ma DEVE vivere ed essere felice.


----------



## Solenero (26 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Direi che tutto procede per il meglio. Ho provato fastidio per la richiesta di tuo cognato di non vederlo più. Non capisco qyesta intromissione che non percepisco come protettiva ma come egoistica





aristocat ha detto:


> Cioé, ti hanno chiesto di promettere che non lo avresti rivisto più?
> Capisco tutto il dolore eh, però...


A costo di espormi un pò troppo, c'è un motivo che secondo me lo ha spinto a chiedermi una cosa tanto... assurda. suo padre, mio suocero, è rimasto vedovo giovane, e si è risposato dopo pochi, pochissimi mesi. Lasciando i figli di stucco e addolorati...
Forse ecco è per quello che mi ha fatto una richiesta così irrazionale, lui che irrazionale non è nemmeno nella scelta dei calzini...
Si Farfalla, forse è egoistica, ma anche comprensibile, che dici, ora che sai un pezzettino di più? 
anche a me ha fatto male questa richiesta, ma allora non ero così impantanata come ora con Lui, e ho risposto di getto che non lo avrei più ri-sentito... 
E siccome i sensi di colpa sono sempre qui, dietro la porta, perchè è normale che sia così ancora... oggi starò sulle spine perchè vado da loro a pranzo... ma mi morderò la lingua. Spero.


----------



## ivanl (26 Ottobre 2014)

Io rimango basito dall'intromissione del cognato...fossi io, un bel 'fatti i cazzi tuoi' l'avrebbe preso.
Visto che Sole e' una personcina a modo, le consiglio di seguire il metodo Fiammetta; se la cosa diventa insistente, vedi riga iniziale


----------



## Horny (26 Ottobre 2014)

ehi ciao,
sono felice che tutto proceda....
per le 'bugie' ti capisco bene ma,
d'altra parte, qua più che bugie sono
proprio affari tuoi.....come tu stessa riconosci.
col tuo io giudicante non puoi che conviverci....


----------



## Traccia (26 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Cari forumisti, buongiorno e benvenuti nell'ora solare. Finalmente!
> 
> Ieri sera ho fatto il diavolo a quattro per annullare un impegno, per riuscire ad andare da lui.
> Ogni cosa sembra diventare più facile, e insieme più difficile.
> ...


Sole cara, ti prego, ti supplico, ti imploro, solo una cosa: NON DIRE NULLA AI TUOI FAMILIARI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
hai questa felicita in mano?! Vigila e non fartela rubare!!!! Dirlo a tuo cognato è stato anche troppo!!!!!! Custodisce questo tesoro, è tutto TUO e taci, x il tuo bene taci. Rischi che te la rovinano questa gioia.


----------



## Traccia (26 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Direi che tutto procede per il meglio. Ho provato fastidio per la richiesta di tuo cognato di non vederlo più. Non capisco qyesta intromissione che non percepisco come protettiva ma come egoistica


Quoto!!!


----------



## Stark72 (26 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti sei finito tutti i dolcetti di ieri sera ?


sì, infatti sono zuccherosissimo oggi rsetto:


----------



## disincantata (26 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> A costo di espormi un pò troppo, c'è un motivo che secondo me lo ha spinto a chiedermi una cosa tanto... assurda. suo padre, mio suocero, è rimasto vedovo giovane, e si è risposato dopo pochi, pochissimi mesi. Lasciando i figli di stucco e addolorati...
> Forse ecco è per quello che mi ha fatto una richiesta così irrazionale, lui che irrazionale non è nemmeno nella scelta dei calzini...
> Si Farfalla, forse è egoistica, ma anche comprensibile, che dici, ora che sai un pezzettino di più?
> anche a me ha fatto male questa richiesta, ma allora non ero così impantanata come ora con Lui, e ho risposto di getto che non lo avrei più ri-sentito...
> E siccome i sensi di colpa sono sempre qui, dietro la porta, perchè è normale che sia così ancora... oggi starò sulle spine perchè vado da loro a pranzo... ma mi morderò la lingua. Spero.



Tu pero' non hai figli, quindi una situazione diversa, inoltre e' passato piu' di un anno. Sai tu come fare ma non sentirti in colpa, Mai!


----------



## Nicka (26 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Direi che tutto procede per il meglio. Ho provato fastidio per la richiesta di tuo cognato di non vederlo più. Non capisco qyesta intromissione che non percepisco come protettiva ma come egoistica


Certo che è egoistica...sicuramente ha anche timore che lei possa starci male e sicuramente non ha visto di buon occhio un avvicinamento simile fatto così a distanza, senza motivi...infatti anche qui sopra ha destato più di qualche sospetto. E queste preoccupazioni sono naturali e in buona fede.
La parte egoistica io la intendo in un certo senso come a memoria del fratello che non c'è più.
Immagino che Sole sia la persona nella quale il cognato vede ancora il fratello vivo...e pensare che lei si possa allontanare, si possa fare una vita è come pensare che davvero sia tutto finito. Questa è una cosa veramente irrazionale, ma in un certo senso la capisco.


----------



## disincantata (26 Ottobre 2014)

Io dubito che abbia pensato ad una delusione per Sole.


----------



## Fantastica (26 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> .. e se mi chiedesse se l'ho ri-sentito o ri-visto?
> Lui è il fratello di mio marito, è parte della mia famiglia del cuore...


Digli "sì", per non mentire. E basta. Qualsiasi cosa ti domandi eventualmente dopo, mutismo e sorriso. Fine.
Non sentirti in "dovere" di informarlo.
Per tua mamma e sorella il discorso è invece un po' diverso. Ma anche in questo caso, solo se domandano. Se non domandano, silenzio su tutta la linea.
Ci siamo noi.


----------



## disincantata (26 Ottobre 2014)

Io non capisco perche' debba avere timore a parlarne, soprattutto nella sua famiglia. 

Come mamma dovrebbe essere felice che dopo tanta sofferenza torni a sorridere alla vita. 

Come sorella farei un applauso.

Sui  parenti di lui capisco debba avere piu' riservatezza. Ma pure il cognato ad intromettersi  nella a vita di Sòle. 

Io lo liquiderei con un semplice,  gentile,  sorridente, alla mia vita ed a chi devo sentire e vedere ci penso io.


----------



## Traccia (26 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non capisco perche' debba avere timore a parlarne, soprattutto nella sua famiglia.
> 
> Come mamma dovrebbe essere felice che dopo tanta sofferenza torni a sorridere alla vita.
> 
> ...


Sarei d'accordo con te se lei non avesse definito la madre, la sorella ed il cognato, persone che considera "io giudicante". Quindi persone che la 'giudicano'.
È corretto quello che dici, non c'è niente di male a condividere una gioia con i propri cari. Ma se questi invece ti giudicano e ti mettono i sensi do colpa rovinandoti la gioia allora, anche no. Soprattutto in questa fase embrionale e delicata del rapporto.
Se Sole non li avesse definiti a quel modo non le avrei dato il consiglio di tacere. Ma se già si pone il problema....


----------



## Apollonia (26 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Cari forumisti, buongiorno e benvenuti nell'ora solare. Finalmente!
> 
> Ieri sera ho fatto il diavolo a quattro per annullare un impegno, per riuscire ad andare da lui.
> Ogni cosa sembra diventare più facile, e insieme più difficile.
> ...


Soleeeeeee! Ho letto tutto e sono veramente felicissima per te, per quanto è accaduto in questi giorni in cui sono stata lontana dal forum! Ti abbraccio in una nuvola di stelle!


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> A costo di espormi un pò troppo, c'è un motivo che secondo me lo ha spinto a chiedermi una cosa tanto... assurda. suo padre, mio suocero, è rimasto vedovo giovane, e si è risposato dopo pochi, pochissimi mesi. Lasciando i figli di stucco e addolorati...
> Forse ecco è per quello che mi ha fatto una richiesta così irrazionale, lui che irrazionale non è nemmeno nella scelta dei calzini...
> Si Farfalla, forse è egoistica, ma anche comprensibile, che dici, ora che sai un pezzettino di più?
> anche a me ha fatto male questa richiesta, ma allora non ero così impantanata come ora con Lui, e ho risposto di getto che non lo avrei più ri-sentito...
> E siccome i sensi di colpa sono sempre qui, dietro la porta, perchè è normale che sia così ancora... oggi starò sulle spine perchè vado da loro a pranzo... ma mi morderò la lingua. Spero.


Ma tu non hai figli. La situazione ś ben diversa. Non esiste che un uomo che ti vuole bene ti faccia una richiesta simile


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non capisco perche' debba avere timore a parlarne, soprattutto nella sua famiglia.
> 
> Come mamma dovrebbe essere felice che dopo tanta sofferenza torni a sorridere alla vita.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## disincantata (26 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Sarei d'accordo con te se lei non avesse definito la madre, la sorella ed il cognato, persone che considera "io giudicante". Quindi persone che la 'giudicano'.
> È corretto quello che dici, non c'è niente di male a condividere una gioia con i propri cari. Ma se questi invece ti giudicano e ti mettono i sensi do colpa rovinandoti la gioia allora, anche no. Soprattutto in questa fase embrionale e delicata del rapporto.
> Se Sole non li avesse definiti a quel modo non le avrei dato il consiglio di tacere. Ma se già si pone il problema....



Se non fanno domande e' giusto tacere.  Ma se lei non è capace di mentire meglio chiarire SOLO  che la  vita e' la sua e che non devono intromettersi.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> sì, infatti sono zuccherosissimo oggi rsetto:


:up::up:


----------



## Solenero (26 Ottobre 2014)

Tornata, argomento nemmeno sfiorato:up::up:
perfortuna.
Comunque Traccia ha perfettamente ragione, non ho intenzione di parlarne a parenti che rovinerebbero il momento. E poi via sono adulta non è che devo raccontarlo a tutti... giusto a voi e ... ad un paio di amiche, scelte, fidate.
Non sa nulla nessun'altro e continuerà ad essere così.
Mia mamma non voglio coinvolgerla perchè inizierebbero le mille domande da poliziotto buono-poliziotto cattivo, che fa da quando sono appena adolescente. Non ho più la voglia e la forza di risponderle. Ovviamente la amo con tutto il cuore ma proprio non ce la faccio.
Mia sorella perchè è un filo diretto con mia madre, pur essendo caratterialmente diversa. 
Ma non credo, ahimè, che non glielo andrebbe a dire.
Ci siete voi grazie, ragazzi! 
Non c'è la faccina che vi manda i bacini???
Sole


----------



## Traccia (26 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Tornata, argomento nemmeno sfiorato:up::up:
> perfortuna.
> Comunque Traccia ha perfettamente ragione, non ho intenzione di parlarne a parenti che rovinerebbero il momento. E poi via sono adulta non è che devo raccontarlo a tutti... giusto a voi e ... ad un paio di amiche, scelte, fidate.
> Non sa nulla nessun'altro e continuerà ad essere così.
> ...


Assolutamente d'accordo su tutta la linea!!!
Il tuo silenzio sulla cosa ed eventualmente una 'bugia bianca' sugli affari tuoi non significa che non provi amore e manchi loro di rispetto, ma solo che non li fai entrare nel tuo piccolo mondo magico. L'esempio del cane-poliziotto rende benissimo!!! Quindi a maggior ragione continua così!!! Un abbraccio!!


----------



## Stark72 (26 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> *Non c'è la faccina che vi manda i bacini???*
> Sole


eccola! :bacio:


----------



## andrea53 (26 Ottobre 2014)

*Non è strano*



Solenero ha detto:


> Cari forumisti, buongiorno e benvenuti nell'ora solare. Finalmente!
> 
> A mio cognato avevo accennato che mi aveva contattata, e un pò di giorni dopo lui mi ha chiesto di nuovo se lo sentivo, e alla mia risposta affermativa aveva replicato "vero che non lo sentirai più?" e io avevo detto "ok".
> Avevo assicurato, promesso, chiamiamolo come vogliamo, che non lo avrei più sentito... voi non potete saperlo, ma io non sono brava a raccontare bugie, perchè le odio. Le odio proprio, mi viene il prurito solo a pensare di mentire, la mia coscienza scalpita... e se mi chiedesse se l'ho ri-sentito o ri-visto?
> Lui è il fratello di mio marito, è parte della mia famiglia del cuore...


Anche se è assurdo. Alcuni familiari, come tuo cognato in questo caso, vivono il fatto che tu cominci a costruirti una nuova vita come una seconda sepoltura del loro caro. Successe anche a me, dopo un anno. La prima volta in cui mia figlia mi vide uscire con una donna, andò a chiudersi in camera sua, sbattendo lungo il tragitto tutte le porte di casa possibili. Non capiscono quante barriere noi stessi dobbiamo abbattere per arrivare a questo. E che comunque non si dimentica mai chi si è perduto. Alternative a continuare a vivere, a parte il Sati indiano, sinceramente non riesco a vederne. Un abbraccio.


----------



## Solenero (26 Ottobre 2014)

*Perchè qui le sorprese non mancano mai.*

Cercherò di essere breve. E chiara.
Oggi un cliente (uomo) mi chiede di uscire una sera con lui.
Cena, dice.
Ma lo dice in quel modo in cui capisco che non è solo cena.

Con questo gentil signore ci sono stati sguardi e battute, alle volte, ma niente che mi facesse mai pensare ad altro, perchè lo vedevo troppo lontano da come sono io.
Io sono jeans e stivali e chiodo, lui impettito nel suo completo firmato.
Io un pò rockstar lui bancario. Capito?

Comunque. Che faccio?
Ho il suo numero. 
Sapete che faccio? Chiedo a Lui. La prossima volta che lo vedo glielo chiedo: "un uomo mi ha invitata fuori a cena. Che faccio, vado?"

Oh ragazzi, ma possibile che appena un uomo sente odore di "felicità" (chiamiamolo così, va beh...) su una donna deve cercare di prendersela? Successo mai?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Cercherò di essere breve. E chiara.
> Oggi un cliente (uomo) mi chiede di uscire una sera con lui.
> Cena, dice.
> Ma lo dice in quel modo in cui capisco che non è solo cena.
> ...


Si é vero. Quanfo ho iniziato la mia relazione extraconiugale uomini che non mi avevano mai guardata si sono improvvisamente accorti di me.
Vero che la mia amica e tutti quelli che mi conoscevano da tempo dicevano che non ero più io


----------



## Solenero (26 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si é vero. Quanfo ho iniziato la mia relazione extraconiugale uomini che non mi avevano mai guardata si sono improvvisamente accorti di me.
> Vero che la mia amica e tutti quelli che mi conoscevano da tempo dicevano che non ero più io


Ma farfalla che dici?
lo chiedo a lui?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ma farfalla che dici?
> lo chiedo a lui?


No. Io eviterei. Semvra il tentativo di verificare se è geloso


----------



## Solenero (26 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. Io eviterei. Semvra il tentativo di verificare se è geloso


Ma non posso decidere così.
E se mi dice che non vuole che vedo altri?

almeno mi levo il dubbio.


----------



## Solenero (26 Ottobre 2014)

o se ci esco e poi vien fuori? e lui magari ci resta male perchè mi ha detto che non vede altre?


----------



## Traccia (26 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Cercherò di essere breve. E chiara.
> Oggi un cliente (uomo) mi chiede di uscire una sera con lui.
> Cena, dice.
> Ma lo dice in quel modo in cui capisco che non è solo cena.
> ...


È normale xke una persona felice emana positività da tutti i pori, ed è anche più bella.
Anche a te mica attrarrebbe uno buio triste e uggioso, no? E così tutti! Non è per rovinarti la felicita è solo xke sei tu più attraente e luminosa quando sei felice, cosi come tutti noi.
Cosa fare? Beh, ovviamente declinerei l'invito con garbo e al tuo lui lo direi raccontando cosa è accaduto a cose fatte e come l'hai gestita, cosi vede anche quanto sei stata impeccabile.
Glielo direi così non in altro modo perche potrebbe pensare o che gli stai chiedendo il permesso (nsia mai!) o peggio che tu vorresti uscirci! ....perche tu NON vuoi uscirci col bancario, giusto?!?!?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> o se ci esco e poi vien fuori? e lui magari ci resta male perchè mi ha detto che non vede altre?


Ma a te interessa uscire con questo uomo? Se hai capito che non ê la cena che gli interessa ci esci comunque? Non ti capisco


----------



## Traccia (26 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma a te interessa uscire con questo uomo? Se hai capito che non ê la cena che gli interessa ci esci comunque? Non ti capisco


Nemmeno io capisco!!!!!!


----------



## Solenero (26 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> È normale xke una persona felice emana positività da tutti i pori, ed è anche più bella.
> Anche a te mica attrarrebbe uno buio triste e uggioso, no? E così tutti! Non è per rovinarti la felicita è solo xke sei tu più attraente e luminosa quando sei felice, cosi come tutti noi.
> Cosa fare? Beh, ovviamente declinerei l'invito con garbo e *al tuo lui* lo direi raccontando cosa è accaduto a cose fatte e come l'hai gestita, cosi vede anche quanto sei stata impeccabile.
> Glielo direi così non in altro modo perche potrebbe pensare o che gli stai chiedendo il permesso (nsia mai!) o peggio che tu vorresti uscirci! ....*perche tu NON vuoi uscirci col bancario, giusto?!?!*?


Intanto Lui non è il MIO lui.
Ci vediamo ok, ma mi sembra sia chiaro che siamo amici (with benefits, come si dice...)
E poi... il bancario non è male, anzi, e non vorrei chiudermi possibilità etc. 
Magari potrebbe essere cena piacevole, senza altro, la bocca per dire NO ce l'ho ancora
E non è per chiedergli il permesso che glielo direi, ma per chiarezza e trasparenza. del tipo "tu che ne dici se esco con...?" magari mi fa spallucce e dice Vedi te.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Intanto Lui non è il MIO lui.
> Ci vediamo ok, ma mi sembra sia chiaro che siamo amici (with benefits, come si dice...)
> E poi... il bancario non è male, anzi, e non vorrei chiudermi possibilità etc.
> Magari potrebbe essere cena piacevole, senza altro, la bocca per dire NO ce l'ho ancora


Amici? Mah 
Giuro che mi prendi alla sprovvista 
Ieri eri alle stelle e oggi non vuoi chiuderti possibilitá......


----------



## Solenero (26 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Amici? Mah
> Giuro che mi prendi alla sprovvista
> Ieri eri alle stelle e oggi non vuoi chiuderti possibilitá......


Che le stelle mi stiano dando alla testa dici?


----------



## Traccia (26 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Intanto Lui non è il MIO lui.
> Ci vediamo ok, ma mi sembra sia chiaro che siamo amici (with benefits, come si dice...)
> E poi... il bancario non è male, anzi, e non vorrei chiudermi possibilità etc.
> Magari potrebbe essere cena piacevole, senza altro, la bocca per dire NO ce l'ho ancora


Eh ma se esci col bancario il tuo non-lui è ancora più difficile che diventi il tuo-lui!
Avevo capito che ti piacesse follemente e non che eri open ad altro. Tu ovviamente devi fate quel che ti dice il cuore, ma scusa, uscì resti col bancario 1.xke ti piace il bancario? O 2.x far ingelosire il tuo non-lui cosi magari accelera a diventare il tuo-lui 3.altro..?
Perche stai valutando lipotesi di vedere il bancario? Io non metterei troppa carne al fuoco altrimenti vai in confusione...poi vedi tu... Mi hai spiazzata


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Che le stelle mi stiano dando alla testa dici?


Non lo so. Ma mi sembravi presa di quest'uomo e l'idea che ti guardi intorno mi lascia perplessa


----------



## Traccia (26 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Amici? Mah
> Giuro che mi prendi alla sprovvista
> Ieri eri alle stelle e oggi non vuoi chiuderti possibilitá......


Idem! Ho la stessa faccia a punto interrogativo...


----------



## Fantastica (26 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Intanto Lui non è il MIO lui.
> Ci vediamo ok, ma mi sembra sia chiaro che siamo amici (with benefits, come si dice...)
> E poi... il bancario non è male, anzi, e non vorrei chiudermi possibilità etc.
> Magari potrebbe essere cena piacevole, senza altro, la bocca per dire NO ce l'ho ancora
> E non è per chiedergli il permesso che glielo direi, ma per chiarezza e trasparenza. del tipo "tu che ne dici se esco con...?" magari mi fa spallucce e dice Vedi te.


Fai bene a esplorare il territorio, secondo me. Anzi, fai benissimo! Io non direi assolutamente nulla a nessuno dei due uomini in gioco. E mi prenderei il mio tempo, sottolineo il mio, per osservare loro nei miei confronti. 
Tu non hai giurato nulla, non hai preso impegni con nessuno, è sacrosanto che ti guardi attorno. Baci.


----------



## Stark72 (26 Ottobre 2014)

Una donna sorridente è uno spettacolo irresistibile quando lei ci piace.
Non per niente nella seduzione riuscire a far sorridere una donna è sempre estremamente appagante.

Però Sole, non ho capito che stai a dì. Mò perché vuoi uscire con questo?


----------



## Solenero (26 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Amici? Mah
> Giuro che mi prendi alla sprovvista
> Ieri eri alle stelle e oggi non vuoi chiuderti possibilitá......





Traccia ha detto:


> Eh ma se esci col bancario il tuo non-lui è ancora più difficile che diventi il tuo-lui!
> Avevo capito che ti piacesse follemente e non che eri open ad altro. Tu ovviamente devi fate quel che ti dice il cuore, ma scusa, uscì resti col bancario 1.xke ti piace il bancario? O 2.x far ingelosire il tuo non-lui cosi magari accelera a diventare il tuo-lui 3.altro..?
> Perche stai valutando lipotesi di vedere il bancario? Io non metterei troppa carne al fuoco altrimenti vai in confusione...poi vedi tu... Mi hai spiazzata


Ragazze, ho spiazzato anche me stessa.
Avete ragione.
Stanotte ci dormo su e domattina sarò di altro avviso.
Però potrei chiederglielo lo stesso a Lui, vedere che mi dice. A me d'istinto è venuto da dire NO, ecco perchè ho il suo numero. Ma poi mi sono ritrovata a pensare che magari Lui mi direbbe vai, e mi sono detta boh, perchè no.
Ma avete ragione, lo so che avete ragione.


----------



## Solenero (26 Ottobre 2014)

Ho buttato il numero.

Ma si, avete ragione.
Alla fine una delle prime cose che ho pensato è proprio il chiedere a lui cosa ne pensava di questa cosa.
Traccia hai ragione. Potrei anche dirglielo, ma a cose fatte.


----------



## Stark72 (26 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ho buttato il numero.
> 
> Ma si, avete ragione.
> Alla fine una delle prime cose che ho pensato è proprio il chiedere a lui cosa ne pensava di questa cosa.
> Traccia hai ragione. Potrei anche dirglielo, ma a cose fatte.


Ma tu vuoi capire se lui tiene a te?
Perché ci sono strade un bel po' meno impervie per scoprirlo.


----------



## Solenero (26 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ma tu vuoi capire se lui tiene a te?
> Perché ci sono strade un bel po' meno impervie per scoprirlo.


Probabilmente è così. Anche perchè il bancario seppur bell'uomo non è il mio genere.
E non so perchè ma oggi mi è venuto questo dubbio.
Ma si, fate finta che non abbia scritto nulla.


----------



## Fantastica (26 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Probabilmente è così. Anche perchè il bancario seppur bell'uomo non è il mio genere.
> E non so perchè ma oggi mi è venuto questo dubbio.
> Ma si, fate finta che non abbia scritto nulla.


Peccato, mi hai letta in ritardo. O non mi hai letta per niente.


----------



## disincantata (26 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Che le stelle mi stiano dando alla testa dici?



In effetti si chiama 'amico' solo se se ne ha uno ufficiale.  Per distinguerli.  Nel tuo caso smettere i di definirlo amico.

Bancari belli ne ho conosciuti e pure puttanieri.


----------



## disincantata (26 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ragazze, ho spiazzato anche me stessa.
> Avete ragione.
> Stanotte ci dormo su e domattina sarò di altro avviso.
> Però potrei chiederglielo lo stesso a Lui, vedere che mi dice. A me d'istinto è venuto da dire NO, ecco perchè ho il suo numero. Ma poi mi sono ritrovata a pensare che magari Lui mi direbbe vai, e mi sono detta boh, perchè no.
> Ma avete ragione, lo so che avete ragione.



Pero' sei strana forte!


----------



## Spider (26 Ottobre 2014)

sole, Sole...ma che ti sei messa in testa????
la favola rosa..era appena iniziata, tutti davanti al monitor...magari cercando qualche lacrimuccia,
sospirando trepidamente nel raccoglierci nelle nostre calde copertine, li seduti sul divano...
sembrava una telenovella, l'amore ritrovato, puro e semplice come sempre desiderato, il nostro sogno che attraverso te s'avvera.
e tu...
ci parli di un terzo?????
dopo neanche due giorni...???
siamo basiti, sconvolti, non ci dormiremo la notte....per questo.
no, no..questo non si fa, torna in te.
torna quella che eri.


----------



## Fantastica (26 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> sole, Sole...ma che ti sei messa in testa????
> la favola rosa..era appena iniziata, tutti davanti al monitor...magari cercando qualche lacrimuccia,
> sospirando trepidamente nel raccoglierci nelle nostre calde copertine, li seduti sul divano...
> sembrava una telenovella, l'amore ritrovato, puro e semplice come sempre desiderato, il nostro sogno che attraverso te s'avvera.
> ...


----------



## Solenero (26 Ottobre 2014)

Ma che scherzi?
Sono già tornata!
chissà cosa ho pensato... 
Sono scema forte, altro che strana.
Non ci pensiamo più.



Spider ha detto:


> sole, Sole...ma che ti sei messa in testa????
> la favola rosa..era appena iniziata, tutti davanti al monitor...magari cercando qualche lacrimuccia,
> sospirando trepidamente nel raccoglierci nelle nostre calde copertine, li seduti sul divano...
> sembrava una telenovella, l'amore ritrovato, puro e semplice come sempre desiderato, il nostro sogno che attraverso te s'avvera.
> ...


----------



## Solenero (26 Ottobre 2014)

HA RAGIONE STARK.

ecco cosa mi muove.
Voglio sapere se tiene a me.
Oh cazzo.
NO


----------



## Fantastica (26 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ma che scherzi?
> Sono già tornata!
> chissà cosa ho pensato...
> Sono scema forte, altro che strana.
> Non ci pensiamo più.


Madonna, Sole! Non ti bastano cognato e altri giudici interiori?! Spider sta facendo ironia. Perché ignori i miei messaggi qui sopra? Prova a rispondere anche a me. Scusa se non leggerò, perché devo dormire presto, ma insomma, prova a dirmi perché non avresti dovuto incontrare anche l'altro.


----------



## Spider (26 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ma che scherzi?
> Sono già tornata!
> chissà cosa ho pensato...
> Sono scema forte, altro che strana.
> Non ci pensiamo più.



sei solo umana Sole e sei anche bella...
ed è questo che ho voluto dire e dirti in un altro 3d. (onori ad oscuro)
in cui sono stato pesantemente accusato di non rispettare il tuo dolore.
mi piacerebbe che lo leggessi.

...ma veramente è un altra storia.


----------



## Solenero (26 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Madonna, Sole! Non ti bastano cognato e altri giudici interiori?! Spider sta facendo ironia. Perché ignori i miei messaggi qui sopra? Prova a rispondere anche a me. Scusa se non leggerò, perché devo dormire presto, ma insomma, prova a dirmi perché non avresti dovuto incontrare anche l'altro.


Ma certo che ti ho letto, Fantastica! ora e nei tuoi commenti precedenti! leggo sempre!
Ma scrivevo man mano che i pensieri venivano a galla, e quindi hai avuto l'impressione che non ti prendessi in considerazione, scusa...
Non incontro l'altro perchè non è da me, perchè lo farei per il motivo sbagliato e perchè alla fine, non mi piace.
Io voglio Lui.


----------



## Traccia (26 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ho buttato il numero.
> 
> Ma si, avete ragione.
> Alla fine una delle prime cose che ho pensato è proprio il chiedere a lui cosa ne pensava di questa cosa.
> Traccia hai ragione. Potrei anche dirglielo, ma a cose fatte.


beh si, sempre che sia lui, il tuo non-lui, la tua priorità.
Il fattostesso che ti sia venuto il dubbio mi, ci, ti lascia perplessa, quindi dovresti pensarci e capire come mai questa idea, seppur per un attimo, di uscire col bancario.
perchè ti piace lui?
perchè ti piace il fatto che tu gli piaccia e ti piace sentirti corteggiata?
perchè vuoi far ingelosie il tuo non-lui?
perchè ora che hai riassaporato le gioie della vita vuoi guardarti intorno e fare come consiglia Fantastica?
perchè ti rode che il tuo non-lui non si sia sbilanciato e allora indirettamente vuoi fargli capire che non stai li buona ad aspettarlo e ti guardi intorno?
perchè...perchè?
ci possono essere mille motivazioni, solo tu sai quale è quella vera.

nel senso: a me sarebbe venuto istintivo dopo tutto quello che ci hai raccontato e come l'hai vissuta nemmeno prendere in considerazione l'idea di un altro. Ma se a te è venuta, cerca di capirne la ragione. Buttare il numero hai fatto bene solo se non ti interessa questa persona, ma non se poi ti mangi le mani e te ne penti. Insomma, lo sai solo tu quello che hai dentro, nessuno può darti un consiglio su questo.

Di certo però posso dirti che secondo me se al tuo non-lui gli vai a dire 'ehi, posso uscire col tipo? che ne pensi?' lasciando intravedere il tuo desiderio/curiosità di farlo, EBBEH! io fossi in lui non la prenderei di buon grado! e di certo ci penserei un po' di più prima di 'investire' su di te se il primo che ti invita a cena tu ci fai il pensierino.
Quindi:

- o te la canti e te la suoni, vivi e lasci vivere, non ti precludi niente e fai come dice Fantastica, e allora sia chiaro che nessuno ha nulla a pretendere da nessuno e che stai minando fortemente la tua storia appena iniziata (e magari è ciòche vuoi per carità! magari non te la senti di 'legarti' o andare avanti con questa persona in maniera approfondita ma ti sta bene questa trombamicizia)

- oppure sei trasparente e sincera, dici arrivederci e grazie al bancario (perchè lo senti dentro, perchè non te ne frega di lui) e non appena vedrai il tuo 'amico' glielo racconterai in confidenza, magari aggiungendo anche che non ti interessa nessuno al di fuori di lui in questo momento e vedi che reazione fa.

Io non butterei nè metterei a rischio un bel germoglio che in questi mesi hai, avete curato con così tanta pazienza ed energia...

Non c'è una strada giusta o sbagliata, c'è la strada del *tuo *sentire e del *tuo *star bene. E devi prendere quella. 

...scusami se sono rimasta a bocca aperta, spiazzata, non devi far contente noi e nemmeno darci spiegazioni, nemmeno 'ritrattare' per assecondare e smentire le nostre perplessità, ma solo capire dentro di te cosa senti davvero e cosa vuoi in questo momento della tua vita...


----------



## Solenero (26 Ottobre 2014)

cara Traccia, ti ringrazio.
Ma credo di aver già risposto nelle pagine prima.
I miei ultimi post invece che ragionati sono usciti secondo i miei pensieri, infatti sono uno dietro l'altro e piuttosto incasinati
Ma ho concluso. Buttato via il numero perchè non me ne frega proprio nulla.
Riconosco che il fine, pensando e tritando i pensieri (a voi e a me) era farlo ingelosire, o smuoverlo, o che dir si voglia capire se ci tiene, se sono più di un'amica.
Quindi ho già deciso, ma in fondo già lo sapevo.
Non riuscirei a fare con nessun'altro quello che sto facendo con lui.
Non è il mio-lui, ma è Lui e basta. E voglio vivermi lui. Solo lui.



Traccia ha detto:


> beh si, sempre che sia lui, il tuo non-lui, la tua priorità.
> Il fattostesso che ti sia venuto il dubbio mi, ci, ti lascia perplessa, quindi dovresti pensarci e capire come mai questa idea, seppur per un attimo, di uscire col bancario.
> perchè ti piace lui?
> perchè ti piace il fatto che tu gli piaccia e ti piace sentirti corteggiata?
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> beh si, sempre che sia lui, il tuo non-lui, la tua priorità.
> Il fattostesso che ti sia venuto il dubbio mi, ci, ti lascia perplessa, quindi dovresti pensarci e capire come mai questa idea, seppur per un attimo, di uscire col bancario.
> perchè ti piace lui?
> perchè ti piace il fatto che tu gli piaccia e ti piace sentirti corteggiata?
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Spider (26 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> cara Traccia, ti ringrazio.
> Ma credo di aver già risposto nelle pagine prima.
> I miei ultimi post invece che ragionati sono usciti secondo i miei pensieri, infatti sono uno dietro l'altro e piuttosto incasinati
> Ma ho concluso. Buttato via il numero perchè non me ne frega proprio nulla.
> ...



madonna...
per un attimo ci eravamo spaventati, tutti!!!
uffff... che sollievo.
sai come...quando sei sintonizzato su di un canale
 e all'improvviso comincia quel fastidioso...BZZZZ...BZZZ...
era retequattro?


----------



## Solenero (26 Ottobre 2014)

*Ma i miei post...*

...li leggete?


----------



## Spider (26 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> ...li leggete?



...evidentemente no.
mangiano patatine.


----------



## disincantata (26 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> ...li leggete?



Secondo te?


----------



## Solenero (26 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Secondo te?


Era una battuta :mexican:


----------



## Traccia (26 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> madonna...
> per un attimo ci eravamo spaventati, tutti!!!
> uffff... che sollievo.
> sai come...quando sei sintonizzato su di un canale
> ...



ma scusa cosa c'entra qui, ora, questa fastidiosa ironia?
Sole fa quello che le pare, cosa vuoi che ci importi a noi se lei vive una vita alla beautiful o si butta in una torrida storia di sesso con la nazionale di rugby?!?! 
A me personalmente, interessa solo che una persona stia bene e segua la sua essenza. Sole come Spider come chiunque.
Questa ironia gratuita volta a denigrare chi come me ha avuto una reazione di stupore nel cambio repentino di Sole è del tutto insignificante.
Se non ti piace leggere le storie alla beautiful, se non ti piace che le persone emanino amore e cuoricini da tutti i pori, compresi noi nel commentare, cambia thread e vatti a leggere quelli pieni di astio, di serial killer, di parolacce.

Scusa Sole per l'OT che ho aperto e chiuso qui, ma trovo Spider con la sua ironia da due soldi veramente fastidioso in questo tuo thread.


----------



## rewindmee (26 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Cioé, ti hanno chiesto di promettere che non lo avresti rivisto più?
> Capisco tutto il dolore eh, però...


Se era serio, è davvero poco carino...


----------



## rewindmee (26 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> A costo di espormi un pò troppo, c'è un motivo che secondo me lo ha spinto a chiedermi una cosa tanto... assurda. suo padre, mio suocero, è rimasto vedovo giovane, e si è risposato dopo pochi, pochissimi mesi. Lasciando i figli di stucco e addolorati...


Ora è più comprensibile... ma tu non hai figli, quindi non va bene lo stesso


----------



## rewindmee (26 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Sole cara, ti prego, ti supplico, ti imploro, solo una cosa: NON DIRE NULLA AI TUOI FAMILIARI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> hai questa felicita in mano?! Vigila e non fartela rubare!!!! Dirlo a tuo cognato è stato anche troppo!!!!!! Custodisce questo tesoro, è tutto TUO e taci, x il tuo bene taci. Rischi che te la rovinano questa gioia.


Quoto assolutamente. Mi pare di averlo già detto, ma repetita juvant.


----------



## rewindmee (26 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Intanto Lui non è il MIO lui.
> Ci vediamo ok, ma mi sembra sia chiaro che siamo amici (with benefits, come si dice...)
> E poi... il bancario non è male, anzi, e non vorrei chiudermi possibilità etc.
> Magari potrebbe essere cena piacevole, senza altro, la bocca per dire NO ce l'ho ancora
> E non è per chiedergli il permesso che glielo direi, ma per chiarezza e trasparenza. del tipo "tu che ne dici se esco con...?" magari mi fa spallucce e dice Vedi te.


Cercherei di capire se lui esce davvero con altre, e quante.
Eviterei comunque di fare qualcosa di più della cena


----------



## Traccia (26 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Cercherei di capire se lui esce davvero con altre, e quante.
> Eviterei comunque di fare qualcosa di più della cena



DIN DON
buongiorno 
magari prox volta parti dalla fine... :singleeye:


----------



## rewindmee (26 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> DIN DON
> buongiorno
> magari prox volta parti dalla fine... :singleeye:


Parto SEMPRE dal messaggio più vecchio. Pensa a Castle e ar gatto nero :carneval:


----------



## Spider (26 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ma scusa cosa c'entra qui, ora, questa fastidiosa ironia?
> Sole fa quello che le pare, cosa vuoi che ci importi a noi se lei vive una vita alla beautiful o si butta in una torrida storia di sesso con la nazionale di rugby?!?!
> A me personalmente, interessa solo che una persona stia bene e segua la sua essenza. Sole come Spider come chiunque.
> Questa ironia gratuita volta a denigrare chi come me ha avuto una reazione di stupore nel cambio repentino di Sole è del tutto insignificante.
> ...


ok, la smetto qui.
puntualizzo subito: niente di personale, cosi evitiamo di offenderci.

certo mi rimane sempre difficile capire il perchè non si possa essere ironici in un 3d.
ah..già è il suo 3d, come se questo 3d avesse connotazioni particolari...
è il 3 d di una donna, di una donna sana a mio avviso, niente di più.
Di una donna che non è stata "miracolata" da Dio se ha trovato un altro uomo,
 dopo la sua personalissima vicenda, e non deve ringraziare e stare buona e cheta per nessuno.
non deve ringraziare il fato...perchè in fondo ...cosa vuoi di più???
Deve solo ringraziare se stessa.
E se ci parla di un altro...non dovremmo meravigliarci o stupirci... ma solo capire,
 di cosa ha veramente bisogno.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> ...li leggete?


Si che si leggono


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Ottobre 2014)

Tralasciando l'entrata a gamba tesa non mi sembra che spider abbia scritto eresie.


----------



## Solenero (27 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ok, la smetto qui.
> puntualizzo subito: niente di personale, cosi evitiamo di offenderci.
> 
> certo mi rimane sempre difficile capire il perchè non si possa essere ironici in un 3d.
> ...


Attento.
Non voglio mica che in questo thread non vengano fatte battute perchè sapete la mia storia eh. Altrimenti l'ho già detto, chiudo e me ne vado. Compassione non ne voglio.
Spider te scrivi quel che vuoi. E anche gli altri utenti possono farlo. Quindi se quello che hai scritto ha infastidito altri utenti, poteva succedere qui come in un altro thread quindi non dire più "ah già è il suo 3d" come se fossi un Idra a tre teste, che mi fai male.
Comunque io non mi sono affatto offesa per la battuta che hai fatto, l'ironia ci vuole, ogni tanto  

Grazie, a tutti.
Stanotte ho avuto le coliche.
Un segno del mio corpo che espelle le cazzate che ho scritto ieri.


----------



## disincantata (27 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tralasciando l'entrata a gamba tesa non mi sembra che spider abbia scritto eresie.



Nemmeno a me, considerando come si esprime  di solito e' stato affettuoso con sole.


----------



## Solenero (27 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Nemmeno a me, considerando come si esprime  di solito e' stato affettuoso con sole.


Ho intenerito anche Spider :bacio::salta:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Nemmeno a me, considerando come si esprime  di solito e' stato affettuoso con sole.



Io intendevo che il succo del suo intervento non è una farloccata così tanto per sparare sulla croce rossa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Attento.
> Non voglio mica che in questo thread non vengano fatte battute perchè sapete la mia storia eh. Altrimenti l'ho già detto, chiudo e me ne vado. Compassione non ne voglio.
> Spider te scrivi quel che vuoi. E anche gli altri utenti possono farlo. Quindi se quello che hai scritto ha infastidito altri utenti, poteva succedere qui come in un altro thread quindi non dire più "ah già è il suo 3d" come se fossi un Idra a tre teste, che mi fai male.
> Comunque io non mi sono affatto offesa per la battuta che hai fatto, l'ironia ci vuole, ogni tanto
> ...



Attenta all'io giudicante.
Qual è  stato il primo pensiero a ruota libera che ti è uscito ieri?


----------



## oscuro (27 Ottobre 2014)

*Ah*



Spider ha detto:


> ok, la smetto qui.
> puntualizzo subito: niente di personale, cosi evitiamo di offenderci.
> 
> certo mi rimane sempre difficile capire il perchè non si possa essere ironici in un 3d.
> ...


A me spaventa quando definisci sana di mente una donna....,sei l'ultimo uomo a poter dare questi patentini di consapevolezza mentale.D'altronde per te le donne sono normali mentalmente solo quando finiscono in estreme spaccate su infidi piselli.Pensa un pò..... per me è normale una donna che parla,ed esterna i propri disagi,quando comunica e non necessariamente finisce a graffiare altri cazzi....quelle sono le donne sane.


----------



## Traccia (27 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Grazie, a tutti.
> Stanotte ho avuto le coliche.
> Un segno del mio corpo che espelle le cazzate che ho scritto ieri.


bella lei!  oggi, coliche notturne a parte, come va? come stai?


----------



## Solenero (27 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> bella lei!  oggi, coliche notturne a parte, come va? come stai?


Sto bene stamattina, anche se un ricordo di indolenzimento alla pancia ancora c'è.
Mi ha scritto il buongiorno, ci siamo scambiati un paio di battute via WA come al solito. Poi basta. So che ha da fare tutto oggi e tutto domani, quindi potrei attendere giovedì... venerdì era libero e io ho una festa di halloween con amiche. Potrei spicciarmi e andarmene via dalla festa e andare da lui.
O ancora meglio. Potrei scrivergli di venirmi a prendere a qualche ora tarda... e visto che sono truccata da mostro dalla testa ai piedi potrei dirgli di cercarmi lui, tra i mostri... e poi me lo porto a casa
Carina questa... ci penso... ma alle mie amiche non dico nulla.


----------



## Solenero (27 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Attenta all'io giudicante.
> Qual è  stato il primo pensiero a ruota libera che ti è uscito ieri?


Ciao Chiara, dopo aver fatto autoanalisi il primo pensiero è stato "NO", seguito a ruota da "magari dico di si per vedere come reagisce Lui". Ho scelto il primo. Seguo la pancia, e lascio stare i giochetti mentali da due soldi.


----------



## rewindmee (27 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> So che ha da fare tutto oggi e tutto domani, quindi potrei attendere giovedì... venerdì era libero e io ho una festa di halloween con amiche. Potrei spicciarmi e andarmene via dalla festa e andare da lui.
> O ancora meglio. Potrei scrivergli di venirmi a prendere a qualche ora tarda... e visto che sono truccata da mostro dalla testa ai piedi potrei dirgli di cercarmi lui, tra i mostri... e *poi me lo porto a casa*
> Carina questa... ci penso... ma alle mie amiche non dico nulla.


Tutto molto carino ma... questa è sfuggita o è una nuova porta emozionale?


----------



## Solenero (27 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Tutto molto carino ma... questa è sfuggita o è una nuova porta emozionale?


nooo niente porte emozionali, solo che casa mia è più vicina alla festa. E berrò, probabilmente.:mexican:


----------



## rewindmee (27 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> nooo niente porte emozionali, solo che casa mia è più vicina alla festa. E berrò, probabilmente.:mexican:


Ah, e quindi "staremo vicini ma sarà bellissimo lo stesso"? (cit.)


----------



## Solenero (27 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ah, e quindi "staremo vicini ma sarà bellissimo lo stesso"? (cit.)


Posso dire che non credo riuscirei a starci vicino e basta. Non per come siamo ora, non per quello che mi fa sentire.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara, dopo aver fatto autoanalisi il primo pensiero è stato "NO", seguito a ruota da "magari dico di si per vedere come reagisce Lui". Ho scelto il primo. Seguo la pancia, e lascio stare i giochetti mentali da due soldi.



Scusa se insisto.
Ho detto il primo pensiero a ruota libera, non dopo aver fatto autoanalisi.


----------



## Spider (27 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me spaventa quando definisci sana di mente una donna....,sei l'ultimo uomo a poter dare questi patentini di consapevolezza mentale.D'altronde per te le donne sono normali mentalmente solo quando *finiscono in estreme spaccate su infidi piselli*.Pensa un pò..... per me è normale una donna che parla,ed esterna i propri disagi,quando comunica e non necessariamente finisce a graffiare altri cazzi....quelle sono le donne sane.




...ma sei un *sorcino*!!!!
Che tenerone!!!!
Ti immagino, quando stavi lì con l'accendino acceso alla fine dell'ultima canzone...
il cuore in mano, tutte quelle luci...Dio che poesia!!!

hai visto come è cambiato il mondo????

cos' è successo, Sole ti è andata sul cazzo, solo perchè ha paventato l'idea di un terzo????
Ti ha rovinato la telenovela?
Dimmi se non è un offesa questa...(leggi neretto).

ma poi perchè i piselli dovrebbero essere ...infidi?

Certo che è sana e qui dentro che si rovina.

ciao Nì...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Solenero (27 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scusa se insisto.
> Ho detto il primo pensiero a ruota libera, non dopo aver fatto autoanalisi.


Mi sono spiegata male io Chiara.
Intendo che ho fatto autoanalisi per capire il primo impulso quale è stato, e la risposta è IL RIFIUTO.
infatti mica per nulla mi aveva lasciato numero di telefono. Se avessi accettato avrebbe lui il mio.


----------



## oscuro (27 Ottobre 2014)

*Si*



Spider ha detto:


> ...ma sei un *sorcino*!!!!
> Che tenerone!!!!
> Ti immagino, quando stavi lì con l'accendino acceso alla fine dell'ultima canzone...
> il cuore in mano, tutte quelle luci...Dio che poesia!!!
> ...



E me ne vanto....tu sempre in giro per il paese con Nilla Pizzi a palla?


----------



## Horny (27 Ottobre 2014)

possono essere tante cose.
magari non ti sei innamorata,
di quest'uomo.
magari rimarrete solo amici.
non trarrei conclusioni affrettate.
per me gli puoi benissimo dire che il bancario
ti ha invitata a cena.
Perché no?
se non era comunque interessata, non vedo il problema.


----------



## georgemary (28 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ragazze, ho spiazzato anche me stessa.
> Avete ragione.
> Stanotte ci dormo su e domattina sarò di altro avviso.
> Però potrei chiederglielo lo stesso a Lui, vedere che mi dice. A me d'istinto è venuto da dire NO, ecco perchè ho il suo numero. Ma poi mi sono ritrovata a pensare che magari Lui mi direbbe vai, e mi sono detta boh, perchè no.
> Ma avete ragione, lo so che avete ragione.


Sono rimasta indietro...ma chi è sto bancario???
Sono a bocca aperta...continuo a leggere non sto capendo niente


----------



## rewindmee (28 Ottobre 2014)

E' tutto rientrato, è scritto una o due pagine fa


----------



## Solenero (28 Ottobre 2014)

*Pensando.*

Venerdì notte la passerò ad una festa, e poi il resto della notte e del giorno dopo lo passerò con Lui.
Visto che non lavoriamo entrambi...

Scrivo qui perchè penso molto. Penso troppo anche, a volte.
Mi sono resa conto che ci tengo a lui. O meglio, che è lui che voglio. Che voglio solo lui, ora.
E' grave?
Badate bene, non parlo di ammmorreee (come rewind...) ma comunque aspetto i suoi messaggi con un'altro spirito rispetto a prima, e non aspetto più ore o giorni prima di rispondere ad un semplice "come va?"...

Ho notato che lui mi scrive più di prima, ma una piccola e rompipalle parte di me continua ad essere insicura e scettica e si chiede se la sua non sia solo... amicizia.
Aspetto il lancio dei pomodori supermarci da parte vostra, lo so. 
Sono qui in piedi pronta a prendermeli in faccia eppure è così. Mi viene in mente spesso questa cosa.

Mi avete detto 369 volte di non pensarci e di viverla tranquillamente giorno per giorno, ma voi come fate?
ditemi come fate a vivere le cose giorno per giorno, senza pensare a quello che sarà domani.
io proprio non ci riesco.

Sole


----------



## Apollonia (28 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Venerdì notte la passerò ad una festa, e poi il resto della notte e del giorno dopo lo passerò con Lui.
> Visto che non lavoriamo entrambi...
> 
> Scrivo qui perchè penso molto. Penso troppo anche, a volte.
> ...


Ti stavo pensando!
Piantala di continuare a pensare. Ti fai male e non sorridi alla vita. 
E anche se fosse solo amicizia? Continui a scrivere che lui non è il tuo lui, che non c'è amore. O ti metti davanti allo specchio e ti parli con franchezza riguardo a quello che vuoi , da te e  da lui, oppure la vivi con leggerezza e spensieratezza.
Come si fa? Pensa SOLO a cosa farai fra un'ora. L'orizzonte temporale deve essere quello. Concentrati sul presente, come fanno i buddisti. E cerca di volerti bene. Vedrai che tutto verrà di conseguenza.
Ti abbraccio!


----------



## Solenero (28 Ottobre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ti stavo pensando!
> Piantala di continuare a pensare. Ti fai male e non sorridi alla vita.
> *E anche se fosse solo amicizia?* Continui a scrivere che lui non è il tuo lui, che non c'è amore. O ti metti davanti allo specchio e ti parli con franchezza riguardo a quello che vuoi , da te e  da lui, oppure la vivi con leggerezza e spensieratezza.
> Come si fa? Pensa SOLO a cosa farai fra un'ora. L'orizzonte temporale deve essere quello. Concentrati sul presente, come fanno i buddisti. E cerca di volerti bene. Vedrai che tutto verrà di conseguenza.
> Ti abbraccio!


E' quello il punto.
Non credo di volerlo solo come amico, ora.


----------



## Apollonia (28 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> E' quello il punto.
> Non credo di volerlo solo come amico, ora.


Perfetto! Prova a dirglielo...magari è lo stesso per lui!


----------



## Solenero (28 Ottobre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Perfetto! Prova a dirglielo...magari è lo stesso per lui!


Ma scherzi?
No no...


----------



## disincantata (28 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> E' quello il punto.
> Non credo di volerlo solo come amico, ora.



Le persone 'normali' non vanno a letto con gli amici.

Poi chiamalo come vuoi.


----------



## Apollonia (28 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ma scherzi?
> No no...


Perche' no? Siete grandi e vaccinati! Ma dai!


----------



## Solenero (28 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Le persone 'normali' non vanno a letto con gli amici.
> 
> Poi chiamalo come vuoi.





Apollonia ha detto:


> Perche' no? Siete grandi e vaccinati! Ma dai!


Cosa vuol dire che le persone "normali" non vanno a letto con gli amici?
Il confine si è ristretto parecchio, a voler guardarsi intorno...

Polly lo so che siamo grandi e vaccinati, ma proprio per questo non mi va di fare l'adolescente con gli occhi a cuoricino che va a dirgli una cosa del genere!


----------



## rewindmee (28 Ottobre 2014)

Stai rilassata, guarda a un'ora non a una settimana, ormai siete legati.
Non lo sapete, ma lo siete.
Forse non lo accettate... ma lo siete.
Stai serena :carneval:


----------



## Stark72 (28 Ottobre 2014)

A me sembra già più di un semplice amico.
Però io sono antico eh?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Le persone 'normali' non vanno a letto con gli amici.
> 
> Poi chiamalo come vuoi.


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> A me sembra già più di un semplice amico.
> Però io sono antico eh?


Mi sa che sono antica anch'io allora


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Venerdì notte la passerò ad una festa, e poi il resto della notte e del giorno dopo lo passerò con Lui.
> Visto che non lavoriamo entrambi...
> 
> Scrivo qui perchè penso molto. Penso troppo anche, a volte.
> ...


Pensi veramente troppo  non è tanto il vivere giorno per giorno quanto il fatto che ad oggi il vostro rapporto è bello, sereno e mi sembra appagante quindi andare a fare le pulci ad ogni sospiro o pensiero  mi sembra eccessivo, buongiorno


----------



## ivanl (29 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> A me sembra già più di un semplice amico.
> Però io sono antico eh?


Pure io 
Sole, quello che sara' domani, accadra' a prescindere che tu ci pensi o meno.
Stai serena, vivi questo amore (chiamiamolo con il suo nome) per quel che e' e goditelo. Se durera', bene; senno' sara' comunque stata la persona che ti ha riportato alla vita ed al sorriso, che gia' va benissimo cosi'


----------



## Solenero (29 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> A me sembra già più di un semplice amico.
> Però io sono antico eh?





farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che sono antica anch'io allora


Non avete pensato che magari è solo attrazione fisica?
E non c'è nient'altro?


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Non avete pensato che magari è solo attrazione fisica?
> E non c'è nient'altro?


attualmente probabilmente sì. Poi l'attrazione fisica si può trasformare in altro. Solo il tempo te lo potrà dire. Secondo me.


----------



## perplesso (29 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Non avete pensato che magari è solo attrazione fisica?
> E non c'è nient'altro?


ragione di più per pensare di meno e godertela.   la prossima volta non buttare il numero di telefono di chi ti vuole portare fuori a cena,ma accetta.

può servire quantomeno come termine di paragone


----------



## Horny (29 Ottobre 2014)

Ma godersela.....non è questione di godersela
se tu non lo vuoi come semplice amico cosa vuoi?
che non frequenti altre donne?
mi pare bene chiarire immediatamente con lui questo punto.
io gli avrei anche dette del bancario.


----------



## Solenero (29 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ragione di più per pensare di meno e godertela.   la prossima volta non buttare il numero di telefono di chi ti vuole portare fuori a cena,ma accetta.
> 
> può servire quantomeno come termine di paragone


Non sarebbe stata una buona idea. Non mi sarei sentita a mio agio e comunque avrei avuto la testa piena di immagini di Lui e del pensiero che quella cena avrei potuto passarla con Lui... fidati.



horby ha detto:


> Ma godersela.....non è questione di godersela
> se tu non lo vuoi come semplice amico cosa vuoi?
> che non frequenti altre donne?
> mi pare bene chiarire immediatamente con lui questo punto.
> io gli avrei anche dette del bancario.


Non ci siamo più visti con Lui, quindi finora non gliel'ho detto, al telefono non mi sembra il caso. Quando lo vedrò valuterò se dirglielo o meno...
Vorrei capire, ma capire ancora non si può...


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Non sarebbe stata una buona idea. Non mi sarei sentita a mio agio e comunque avrei avuto la testa piena di immagini di Lui e del pensiero che quella cena avrei potuto passarla con Lui... fidati.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quante volte vi siete visti? 5.. 6?
Siete adulti, siete liberi, vi siete piaciuti.
Tu avevi un sacco di perplessità, comprensibilissime.
Adesso però siete nella fase della reciproca conoscenza.
Quindi parlare di amore, da parte tua, sua o di entrambi mi pare un po' prematuro.
Quando vi sarete conosciuti meglio magari rifatti la domanda.
Meglio dopo il primo litigio/dissapore/incomprensione.
Perchè io credo che si possa pensare di amare una persona quando conosciamo anche la parte di lei che non ci piace, ma nonostante tutto sentiamo di non voler fare a meno di lei.
Questa è la fase di innamoramento: non ti devi preoccupare di cosa diventerà, te la devi godere e basta.


----------



## Fantastica (29 Ottobre 2014)

Sono sorpresa, Sole...
Certi eventi orribili della vita contengono un nocciolo di pura verità... tu ne hai subìto uno tra i più dolorosi... Deve averti insegnato qualcosa... Fermati, e allaccia le stringhe della scarpa, il laccio che sta a destra con quello che sta a sinistra. Hai bisogno di quella scarpa per camminare.
Perdona la metafora, ma non saprei dirlo diversamente.


----------



## rewindmee (29 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quante volte vi siete visti? 5.. 6?
> Siete adulti, siete liberi, vi siete piaciuti.
> Tu avevi un sacco di perplessità, comprensibilissime.
> Adesso però siete nella fase della *reciproca conoscenza*.
> ...


Quotone... il verde non me lo fa dare


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Non avete pensato che magari è solo attrazione fisica?
> E non c'è nient'altro?


e cosa c'entra l'attrazione fisica con l'amicizia?


----------



## rewindmee (29 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Non avete pensato che magari è solo attrazione fisica?
> E non c'è nient'altro?


Da parte di lui, sarebbe attratto da una persona meno complicata...
Da parte tua, saresti stata attratta dal bancario...
Stai tranquilla


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ragione di più per pensare di meno e godertela. la prossima volta non buttare il numero di telefono di chi ti vuole portare fuori a cena,ma accetta.
> 
> può servire quantomeno come termine di paragone


io sinceramente non condivido: le persone, quanto teniamo a loro, quanto sono importanti per noi, che tipo di rapporto vogliamo avere con loro, non si misurano con un metro e non sono paragonabili.
Se a me piace una persona e sto bene con lei, non vado a cena fuori con un'altra per esserne sicura.
Però credo di aver capito il concetto che stava dietro alla tua esortazione: è vero, Sole secondo me sta andando in caduta libera.
Difficile però in questo momento per lei essere leggera.
Se uscisse con un altro per togliere importanza al fatto di vedersi con un uomo adesso credo che poi, d'altro canto, se ne pentirebbe.
Non so se riesco a spiegarmi.
Io penso che lei stia rivestendo questa storia di una importanza relativamente alla sua condizione di lutto recente: se fosse una storia da poco, forse anche solo a livello inconscio, sentirebbe di mancare rispetto al marito.
Lo so che sembra contorto... eppure, guardando il titolo del 3d..., leggendo le domande che lei stessa si fa... questo è quello che io percepisco. 
Comunque questa storia, come tutte, ha un potenziale.
Purtroppo non si può fare nulla, secondo me, per capire come e se il potenziale si esprimerà.
Ma non è concedendosi altri potenziali che lei potrà capirlo.


----------



## Nicka (29 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io sinceramente non condivido: le persone, quanto teniamo a loro, quanto sono importanti per noi, che tipo di rapporto vogliamo avere con loro, non si misurano con un metro e non sono paragonabili.
> Se a me piace una persona e sto bene con lei, non vado a cena fuori con un'altra per esserne sicura.
> Però credo di aver capito il concetto che stava dietro alla tua esortazione: è vero, Sole secondo me sta andando in caduta libera.
> Difficile però in questo momento per lei essere leggera.
> ...


Per me ti sei spiegata benissimo e condivido!


----------



## rewindmee (29 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se uscisse con un altro per togliere importanza al fatto di vedersi con un uomo adesso credo che poi, d'altro canto, se ne pentirebbe.


In questo momento lei è un magma fuso sotto il profilo emozionale/sentimentale. Se mischia due persone, rischia di mischiare anche le relative emozioni... direi che non è proprio il caso!!!


----------



## disincantata (29 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Non sarebbe stata una buona idea. Non mi sarei sentita a mio agio e comunque avrei avuto la testa piena di immagini di Lui e del pensiero che quella cena avrei potuto passarla con Lui... fidati.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NON stai Fantasticando? 

Era solo un invito a cena di uno di cui sai poco o nulla.

Cavoli, avessi  dovuto   dire  ai tempi i a mio marito ogni invito, manco a cena, di colleghi o clienti ne avrei avuti da raccontare di episodi.

Certo che puoi dirglielo,  senza  pero' malizia o allusioni.

Davvero devi rilassarti   e  goderti questi momenti.  SOLO il tempo potra' darti risposte.  

Chi ti dice che magari sarai tu la prima a stancarti di lui e non viceversa?

O   che invece invecchierete insieme?


----------



## Apollonia (29 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Polly lo so che siamo grandi e vaccinati, ma proprio per questo non mi va di fare l'adolescente con gli occhi a cuoricino che va a dirgli una cosa del genere!


Ma non devi avere gli occhi a cuoricino! 
Gli puoi semplicemente dire che hai voglia di conoscerlo in modo un pochino più approfondito.


----------



## Horny (29 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quante volte vi siete visti? 5.. 6?
> Siete adulti, siete liberi, vi siete piaciuti.
> Tu avevi un sacco di perplessità, comprensibilissime.
> Adesso però siete nella fase della reciproca conoscenza.
> ...


ma si ma ad esempio a me,
amore o non amore 
(anche per me subentra molto dopo)
innamoramento o meno,
non andrebbe affatto bene che l'uomo con cui faccio sesso
lo facesse in contemporanea anche con altri.
E da quanto diceva sul bancario forse nemmeno a lei.


----------



## Horny (29 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Da parte di lui, sarebbe attratto da una persona meno complicata...
> Da parte tua, saresti stata attratta dal bancario...
> Stai tranquilla


E secondo quale logica?
poi l'attrazione, se notevole,
difficilmente e solo fisica.


----------



## Horny (29 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io sinceramente non condivido: le persone, quanto teniamo a loro, quanto sono importanti per noi, che tipo di rapporto vogliamo avere con loro, non si misurano con un metro e non sono paragonabili.
> Se a me piace una persona e sto bene con lei, non vado a cena fuori con un'altra per esserne sicura.
> Però credo di aver capito il concetto che stava dietro alla tua esortazione: è vero, Sole secondo me sta andando in caduta libera.
> Difficile però in questo momento per lei essere leggera.
> ...


Questo mi sentirei di sottoscriverlo.
infatti lei inizialmente dice che non era scattata l'attrazione e che
lo vedeva più come un amico.
poi le cose si evolvono e normale essere confusi.
al bancario evidentemente non era interessata,
anche se non è affatto certo che lo sia a quest'altro uomo.


----------



## rewindmee (29 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> E secondo quale logica?
> poi l'attrazione, se notevole,
> difficilmente e solo fisica.


Se fosse una cosa solo fisica, lui soppeserebbe di più il resto... per me c'è di più


----------



## georgemary (29 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> A me sembra già più di un semplice amico.
> Però io sono antico eh?


Anche io lo sono antica...
Ma quale amico?


----------



## rewindmee (30 Ottobre 2014)

Aggiornaciiiiiii


----------



## Solenero (30 Ottobre 2014)

s: un uomo mi ha invitata fuori a cena...
(respiro, mio)
x: E tu? ci vai?
s: gli ho detto di no 
(respiro-sospiro, suo)
x: beh ma magari era solo per amicizia...
s: non era per amicizia...
x: e perchè hai detto no?
(respiro, trattenuto...suo e mio)
s: perchè sarei stata tutta la sera a pensare a te
(sospiro suo)
s: e magari avrei pensato "ora mollo sto scemo e corro da Lui"
(risate...)
s: e poi (citando voi) non è che uno mi vede e pensa "come me la farei amica quella lì"
(gran risate)

Ieri mi ha detto che mi vuole, che vuole ME.

Venerdì sera andiamo ad una festa, separatamente ma nello stesso luogo, e ci cercheremo lì...

E comunque, per rispondere a cose lette nei commenti precedenti, mi sento più in colpa perchè non mi sento in colpa che per la colpa stessa, capite?
Certo so che è sempre un'altalena, che oggi va così e domani magari mi sento la peggio merda dell'universo, ma ora come ora non mi sento in colpa. Ed è liberatorio, anche...
E per quanto riguarda il resto, io non sono mai stata, nemmeno prima, una persona da storie leggere... Io mi butto se ne vale la pena, se sento che c'è qualcosa dall'altra parte... Allora inizio a scoprire pezzi di me.
Ho avuto storie "leggere" o di sesso in un passato ora piuttosto lontano, ma la testa e la pancia non erano coinvolte come ora... La differenza la sento... poi questo non vuol dire che deve essere chissà che storia importante, ma sicuramente la ricorderò per quello che è ora, perchè lui è stato il primo mattone per costruire la casa della mia seconda vita.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> s: un uomo mi ha invitata fuori a cena...
> (respiro, mio)
> x: E tu? ci vai?
> s: gli ho detto di no
> ...


Ti meriti  un bacio per tutto ciò che hai scritto :bacio:


----------



## rewindmee (30 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> s: e poi (citando voi) non è che uno mi vede e pensa "*come me la farei *amica *quella lì*"
> (gran risate)
> 
> Ieri mi ha detto che *mi vuole, che vuole ME.*
> ...


1) Già 
2) Non avevo dubbi, e te lo avevo detto 
3) Si vede a un km...
4) Bellissima frase, me la scrivo dove sai


----------



## ivanl (30 Ottobre 2014)

sono molto contento :abbraccio:


----------



## Apollonia (30 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> s: un uomo mi ha invitata fuori a cena...
> (respiro, mio)
> x: E tu? ci vai?
> s: gli ho detto di no
> ...


Sole, sono felice che tu sia felice! Si percepisce che questa storia ti fa stare bene! Che ti avevo detto? Anche lui tiene a te! Vivitela per quello che ti darà, e credo che, al di là di come si evolveranno le cose, comunque ti lascerà qualcosa di molto profondo!:bacio::bacio::bacio:


----------



## Solenero (30 Ottobre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sole, sono felice che tu sia felice! Si percepisce che questa storia ti fa stare bene! Che ti avevo detto? Anche lui tiene a te! Vivitela per quello che ti darà, e credo che, al di là di come si evolveranno le cose, comunque ti lascerà qualcosa di molto profondo!:bacio::bacio::bacio:


Grazie Polly! la mia felicità è fatta di attimi, come la felicità di tutti... ma è così intensa quando c'è, che non lascia spazio ad altro.
Lui sta diventando sempre più presente nei miei pensieri, ed è una cosa che lascio che accada, e non pensavo fosse così... 
i miei muri ci sono ancora tutti, li sento distintamente, ci mancherebbe altro, ma quando lo guardo negli occhi penso che vale la pena lasciargliene scavalcare qualcuno.
E poi, come dici anche tu, sarà quel che sarà.
Grazie:kiss:


----------



## Apollonia (30 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Grazie Polly! la mia felicità è fatta di attimi, come la felicità di tutti... ma è così intensa quando c'è, che non lascia spazio ad altro.
> Lui sta diventando sempre più presente nei miei pensieri, ed è una cosa che lascio che accada, e non pensavo fosse così...
> i miei muri ci sono ancora tutti, li sento distintamente, ci mancherebbe altro, ma quando lo guardo negli occhi penso che vale la pena lasciargliene scavalcare qualcuno.
> E poi, come dici anche tu, sarà quel che sarà.
> Grazie:kiss:


----------



## georgemary (30 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Grazie Polly! la mia felicità è fatta di attimi, come la felicità di tutti... ma è così intensa quando c'è, che non lascia spazio ad altro.
> Lui sta diventando sempre più presente nei miei pensieri, ed è una cosa che lascio che accada, e non pensavo fosse così...
> i miei muri ci sono ancora tutti, li sento distintamente, ci mancherebbe altro, ma quando lo guardo negli occhi penso che vale la pena lasciargliene scavalcare qualcuno.
> E poi, come dici anche tu, sarà quel che sarà.
> Grazie:kiss:



Brava! Mi fa felicissima leggere queste parole!


----------



## Brunetta (30 Ottobre 2014)

Letto fino a pag 67. Rispondo e passo alla fine.
Non è che il cognato ci vuole provare?


----------



## rewindmee (31 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Letto fino a pag 67. Rispondo e passo alla fine.
> Non è che il cognato ci vuole provare?


Mio zio ci ha provato con mia madre... meno di due mesi dopo.


----------



## Solenero (31 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Letto fino a pag 67. Rispondo e passo alla fine.
> Non è che il cognato ci vuole provare?





rewindmee ha detto:


> Mio zio ci ha provato con mia madre... meno di due mesi dopo.


No ragazzi, siete fuori strada. Mio cognato è sposato con un bimbo di pochi mesi (so che ciò non vuol dire nulla qui dentro )
Comunque sia no, non penso esista al mondo una persona più lontana da me come pensiero modo d'agire etc... 
ci abbiamo messo molto a diventare "amici" con lui, all'inizio è stato un inferno, la malattia di mio marito ci ha avvicinato parecchio ma NO lo escludo categoricamente. Veramente, non lo dico per dire.


----------



## Traccia (1 Novembre 2014)

...e ieri sera come è andata..?


----------



## Solenero (1 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ...e ieri sera come è andata..?


E' andata che ci siamo trovati, avvicinati, scoperti...
E' andata bene, benissimo...

Ho ballato fino allo sfinimento, e avere i suoi occhi addosso è stato un in più non indifferente.
E' andata che ha conosciuto le mie amiche, e che gli sono piaciute, e lui è piaciuto a loro...

E stamattina mi sono svegliata con lui accanto.
E' andata che sono senza parole.


----------



## Palladiano (1 Novembre 2014)

Ogni tanto qualche storia finisce bene
Intendo: Qualche utente raggiunge un minimo di sacrosanto benessere


----------



## rewindmee (1 Novembre 2014)

Bellissima notte di halloween, te la sei meritata


----------



## Horny (1 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ogni tanto qualche storia finisce bene
> Intendo: Qualche utente raggiunge un minimo di scarisanto benessere


:up:


----------



## Solenero (2 Novembre 2014)

Eppure mi sento come se avessi la coperta corta.

Presente quella sensazione di essersi scoperti troppo?
Ieri ci siamo detti un sacco di cose, ieri è stata la prima volta che siamo stati assieme di giorno.
E' stato bello ma è stato anche ... rivelatore. Più della notte.

Intanto c'è questo fantasma della sua ex (alla faccia che dovrei essere io quella coi fantasmi...) per cui non ci si può muovere nè fare nulla che magari lei ci sta male o si arrabbia o torna alla carica e mi dà da pensare parecchio tutto questo riguardo, ma tant'è...

E poi è venuto fuori che lui è moooolto trattenuto riguardo i sentimenti in generale, l'esprimersi, ma dice di essere sempre stato così, di non essere un comunicatore di stati d'animo etc. CHe va anche bene, perchè alla fine le parole sono facili da dire ma i gesti sono più significativi, ma mi sono trovata a dirgli che io non gli farò male, perchè non potrei far male a qualcuno, ora, e lui a dirmi che comunque vada è felice di avermi incontrato...

Perchè mi sembrano parole di commiato?


----------



## Stark72 (2 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Eppure mi sento come se avessi la coperta corta.
> 
> Presente quella sensazione di essersi scoperti troppo?
> Ieri ci siamo detti un sacco di cose, ieri è stata la prima volta che siamo stati assieme di giorno.
> ...


Ha figli? Perché in tal caso la ex sarà sempre in mezzo per un motivo o per l'altro e ti ci dovrai abituare.
In che senso torna alla carica? L'ha lasciata lui o lei? Perché in ogni caso le cariche si respingono (io ormai sono meglio di un battaglione di marines al riguardo).
Sul comunicare gli stati d'animo dipende da come si assesterà il vostro rapporto, se la comunicazione non verbale funziona (e non mi riferisco al sesso) non è necessario dire tante cose, c'è chi ci riesce e se non esterna rischia di esplodere e chi invece proprio non ce la fa.


----------



## lolapal (2 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Eppure mi sento come se avessi la coperta corta.
> 
> Presente quella sensazione di essersi scoperti troppo?
> Ieri ci siamo detti un sacco di cose, ieri è stata la prima volta che siamo stati assieme di giorno.
> ...


Ciao Sole 
Mi sembra più che normale che, nel conoscersi e nello scoprirsi, ci si rende conto anche dei rovesci...

Mi sento di dirti due cose: la prima, anche se il vostro excursus è stato simile a quello di un film, voi vivete nella realtà e la realtà è fatta anche di fantasmi (tuoi e suoi) e di paure (tue e sue) e di cose che possono non piacere l'uno dell'altra ed è un bene che vengano fuori, perché potete mettere a confronto con quelle che vi piacciono.

L'altra cosa è: vivi quello che ti sta succedendo nel presente e non nel futuro e neanche nel passato. Il qui e ora è importante, qui e ora stai bene? Qui e ora sei serena? Qui e ora. Se c'è qualcosa che non va, dillo; se hai dei dubbi esternali, fai domande e chiedi. E' tuo diritto farlo. Non lasciare dei non detti, perché portano alle incomprensioni.
Tu stessa sei un'altalena per lui, tu stessa hai e hai avuto paura tante volte e lo hai sicuramente trasmesso.

Infine, le sue parole possono essere interpretate come dici tu, ma anche in un altro modo: "se tu decidi che io non ti vado bene, se tu ti tiri indietro per il tuo fantasma o perché io ho esaurito il mio ruolo di farti tornare nel mondo reale, di aiutarti a superare il tuo lutto, anche se potrei star male se tu mi lasci, io sono felice e sarò felice del tempo che avrò trascorso con te..."
Credo che lui stia continuando a tranquillizzarti.



Lo vedi oggi?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Eppure mi sento come se avessi la coperta corta.
> 
> Presente quella sensazione di essersi scoperti troppo?
> Ieri ci siamo detti un sacco di cose, ieri è stata la prima volta che siamo stati assieme di giorno.
> ...


Non lo so perché ti sembrano parole di commiato, a me non sembrano. Sulla ex che dirti? Probabilmente è stata una storia sofferta e lui vuole evitare che lei sappia troppe cose del suo presente ( e secondo me va bene così ), anche io eviterei di far sapere al mio ex cosa sto vivendo ora semplicemente per che è appunto un ex e le storie quando si chiudono, si chiudono, stop. il fatto che tu abbia sentito la necessità di rassicurarlo forse dipende più dalla tua sensibilità che dalla sua. Dirti che devi stare serena... Serve ?  Un abbraccio


----------



## Solenero (2 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ha figli? Perché in tal caso la ex sarà sempre in mezzo per un motivo o per l'altro e ti ci dovrai abituare.
> In che senso torna alla carica? L'ha lasciata lui o lei? Perché in ogni caso le cariche si respingono (io ormai sono meglio di un battaglione di marines al riguardo).
> Sul comunicare gli stati d'animo dipende da come si assesterà il vostro rapporto, se la comunicazione non verbale funziona (e non mi riferisco al sesso) non è necessario dire tante cose, c'è chi ci riesce e se non esterna rischia di esplodere e chi invece proprio non ce la fa.


No non hanno figli. L'ha lasciata lui perchè lei si è dimostrata estremamente gelosa (e deve averlo anche tradito, perdonata...) e lui praticamente non poteva nemmeno uscire con amici (maschi). E ora che si sono lasciati da qualche mese lui non vuole che lei sappia che si vede con un'altra (me) perchè lei potrebbe tornare alla carica con messaggi chiamate comparsate davanti alla porta etc sempre perchè è gelosa (e dev'essere una mezza stolker, scusate eh...). Per quanto lui respinga le cariche capisco che possano triturare i nervi e capisco possa non aver voglia di affrontarla...



lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao Sole
> Mi sembra più che normale che, nel conoscersi e nello scoprirsi, ci si rende conto anche dei rovesci...
> 
> Mi sento di dirti due cose: la prima, anche se il vostro excursus è stato simile a quello di un film, voi vivete nella realtà e la realtà è fatta anche di fantasmi (tuoi e suoi) e di paure (tue e sue) e di cose che possono non piacere l'uno dell'altra ed è un bene che vengano fuori, perché potete mettere a confronto con quelle che vi piacciono.
> ...


Ciao  oggi non credo... ho altro da fare (famiglia). E poi sai non vorrei vederlo troppo. Da che lo vedevo una volta a settimana (forse) siamo passati a due, tre volte... basta, l'ho visto ieri, si è fermato a dormire da me, sono andata da lui stanotte... direi che basta per ora... lo vedrò martedì o mercoledì...
Sai io sarò anche un'altalena ma anche lui non scherza. Mi dice cose del genere e poi sparisce per giornate intere... mi vuole da pazzi e poi vado da lui e nemmeno mi tocca... 
Sicuramente questo è da definirsi "conoscenza"... ma sto cercando di capirlo senza troppo caricarlo di aspettative...


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> No non hanno figli. L'ha lasciata lui perchè lei si è dimostrata estremamente gelosa (e deve averlo anche tradito, perdonata...) e lui praticamente non poteva nemmeno uscire con amici (maschi). E ora che si sono lasciati da qualche mese lui non vuole che lei sappia che si vede con un'altra (me) perchè lei potrebbe tornare alla carica con messaggi chiamate comparsate davanti alla porta etc sempre perchè è gelosa (e dev'essere una mezza stolker, scusate eh...). Per quanto lui respinga le cariche capisco che possano triturare i nervi e capisco possa non aver voglia di affrontarla...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ottimo *:up:


----------



## lolapal (2 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> No non hanno figli. L'ha lasciata lui perchè lei si è dimostrata estremamente gelosa (e deve averlo anche tradito, perdonata...) e lui praticamente non poteva nemmeno uscire con amici (maschi). E ora che si sono lasciati da qualche mese lui non vuole che lei sappia che si vede con un'altra (me) perchè lei potrebbe tornare alla carica con messaggi chiamate comparsate davanti alla porta etc sempre perchè è gelosa (e dev'essere una mezza stolker, scusate eh...). Per quanto lui respinga le cariche capisco che possano triturare i nervi e capisco possa non aver voglia di affrontarla...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi sembra ottimo... ribadisco che devi vivere i momenti, il qui e ora quando sei con lui... tu stessa dici che vi siete visti troppo, quindi. Pensi che questo lui non lo percepisca? Questo tuo atteggiamento, leggittimo, è di difesa.
Non è una critica, Sole. Sto cercando di dirti che devi pensare il meno possibile  e te lo dice una che si fa una marea di seghe mentali...


----------



## Nicka (2 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> E poi è venuto fuori che lui è moooolto trattenuto riguardo i sentimenti in generale, l'esprimersi, ma dice di essere sempre stato così, di non essere un comunicatore di stati d'animo etc. CHe va anche bene, perchè alla fine le parole sono facili da dire ma i gesti sono più significativi, ma mi sono trovata a dirgli che io non gli farò male, perchè non potrei far male a qualcuno, ora, e lui a dirmi che comunque vada è felice di avermi incontrato...
> 
> Perchè mi sembrano parole di commiato?


Non sono parole di commiato, è semplicemente consapevole del tuo stato emotivo che indubbiamente ha una sua importanza.
Sarebbe scemo a non mettere in conto che tu domani gli possa dire per qualsiasi motivo "basta". Ne ha semplicemente consapevolezza.
Sull'essere trattenuti non preoccuparti, quando una persona ci tiene lo avverti a prescindere dalle parole...io non ho mai detto nulle nè parlato dei miei sentimenti!  Questo non vuol dire che non ami, che non ci tenga, che non voglia bene...solo che sono appunto parole...


----------



## Stark72 (2 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> No non hanno figli. L'ha lasciata lui perchè lei si è dimostrata estremamente gelosa (e deve averlo anche tradito, perdonata...) e lui praticamente non poteva nemmeno uscire con amici (maschi). E ora che si sono lasciati da qualche mese lui non vuole che lei sappia che si vede con un'altra (me) perchè lei potrebbe tornare alla carica con messaggi chiamate comparsate davanti alla porta etc sempre perchè è gelosa (e dev'essere una mezza stolker, scusate eh...). Per quanto lui respinga le cariche capisco che *possano triturare i nervi *e capisco possa non aver voglia di affrontarla...


ma guarda, anche le palle! se mi perdoni il francesismo


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non sono parole di commiato, è semplicemente consapevole del tuo stato emotivo che indubbiamente ha una sua importanza.
> Sarebbe scemo a non mettere in conto che tu domani gli possa dire per qualsiasi motivo "basta". Ne ha semplicemente consapevolezza.
> *Sull'essere trattenuti non preoccuparti, quando una persona ci tiene lo avverti a prescindere dalle parole.*..io non ho mai detto nulle nè parlato dei miei sentimenti!  Questo non vuol dire che non ami, che non ci tenga, che non voglia bene...solo che sono appunto parole...


Quoto


----------



## Apollonia (2 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi sembra ottimo... ribadisco che devi vivere i momenti, il qui e ora quando sei con lui... tu stessa dici che vi siete visti troppo, quindi. Pensi che questo lui non lo percepisca? Questo tuo atteggiamento, leggittimo, è di difesa.
> Non è una critica, Sole. Sto cercando di dirti che devi pensare il meno possibile  e te lo dice una che si fa una marea di seghe mentali...


Quoto! Qui e ora!
E anch'io sono una che in quanto a seghe mentali...


----------



## Horny (2 Novembre 2014)

Il mio primo ex marito aveva una ex molto particolare.
non so se è il caso che racconti questa storia.
coMunque io non mi sono mai sentita minacciata da lei,
perché era evidentissimo che lui fosse innamorato di me.
quanto al fatto che non esprima troppo i sentimenti,
finché non diventa una cosa eccessiva non me ne preoccuperei.
anzi io apprezzo molto di più le parole di chi non ne dice troppe.
a quelle del mio ex marito .2 avevo finito per non attribuire più alcun
significato, ße non negativo o manipolatorio.
mi pare che la vostra frequentazione sia esclusiva e che vi vogliate conoscere.
:up::up: Pensa il giusto.


----------



## rewindmee (2 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Eppure mi sento come se avessi la coperta corta.
> 
> Presente quella sensazione di essersi scoperti troppo?
> Ieri ci siamo detti un sacco di cose, ieri è stata la prima volta che siamo stati assieme di giorno.
> ...


Ma camminaaaa


----------



## disincantata (2 Novembre 2014)

Ciao Sole, quel 'vado da lui e nemmeno mi tocca' mi suona strano considerando che siete ai primi incontri.

Ti sei chiesta come mai?

SULLA EX intendi dire che lui non vuole farsi vedere in pubblico con te? 

Anche questo e' da chiarire.  Non deve nasconderti. Cacchio e' un ex.


----------



## rewindmee (2 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ciao Sole, quel 'vado da lui e nemmeno mi tocca' mi suona strano considerando che siete ai primi incontri.
> 
> Ti sei chiesta come mai?
> 
> ...


Secondo me non l'ha toccata proprio per dimostrare che non è solo scopamicizia


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ciao Sole, quel 'vado da lui e nemmeno mi tocca' mi suona strano considerando che siete ai primi incontri.
> 
> Ti sei chiesta come mai?
> 
> ...


Io mi ero trattenuta.


----------



## disincantata (2 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Secondo me non l'ha toccata proprio per dimostrare che non è solo scopamicizia



Pero' e' strano strano passare la notte insieme, poco dopo aver iniziato una relazione e non avere voglia di lei.

Dovrebbe essere tutto naturale,  non studiato a tavolino.


----------



## disincantata (2 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mi ero trattenuta.



Io temo proprio quello e NON va bene.


----------



## aristocat (2 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pero' e' strano strano passare la notte insieme, poco dopo aver iniziato una relazione e non avere voglia di lei.
> 
> Dovrebbe essere tutto naturale,  non studiato a tavolino.


La butto lì... perché è quello che farei io: dopo aver passato la notte insieme (picco di emozioni) cercherei di lasciar decantare queste emozioni per capire meglio che cosa sento io a livello profondo.
Da parte mia non sarebbe un raffreddamento, ma voglia di capire in che direzione sto andando.
E' anche vero che io sono tutta particolare e che non conosco la persona che sta frequentando Solenero.

ari


----------



## Stark72 (2 Novembre 2014)

Io non farei un'eccessiva vivisezione di questa storia.
Non ho capito bene perché non ho letto tutto.
Avete dormito insieme e non ti ha toccata?
Ok. Non so come abbia fatto, a me ci vorrebbero le catene.
Ma piuttosto che farsi mille domande è meglio tirare fuori l'argomento e chiedere: "oh, ma com'è che non mi hai sfiorata?"


----------



## perplesso (2 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Eppure mi sento come se avessi la coperta corta.
> 
> Presente quella sensazione di essersi scoperti troppo?
> Ieri ci siamo detti un sacco di cose, ieri è stata la prima volta che siamo stati assieme di giorno.
> ...


a me sembrano più le parole di uno aggrappato alla scialuppa.    

Paura le ex facocerizzate (cit.)


----------



## perplesso (2 Novembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Quoto! Qui e ora!
> E anch'io sono una che in quanto a seghe mentali...


basta con le seghe mentali,donne.    strappate i pantaloni ai vostri uomini,starete meglio voi e loro.

Perchè l'eccesso di pensiero paralizza e raffredda.

My 2 Cents


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Io non farei un'eccessiva vivisezione di questa storia.
> Non ho capito bene perché non ho letto tutto.
> Avete dormito insieme e non ti ha toccata?
> Ok. Non so come abbia fatto, a me ci vorrebbero le catene.
> *Ma piuttosto che farsi mille domande è meglio tirare fuori l'argomento e chiedere: "oh, ma com'è che non mi hai sfiorata?"*





perplesso ha detto:


> basta con le seghe mentali,donne.    *strappate i pantaloni ai vostri uomini,starete meglio voi e loro.*
> 
> Perchè l'eccesso di pensiero paralizza e raffredda.
> 
> My 2 Cents



quoto e approvo entrambi
:up:


----------



## lolapal (2 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> basta con le seghe mentali,donne.    strappate i pantaloni ai vostri uomini,starete meglio voi e loro.
> 
> Perchè l'eccesso di pensiero paralizza e raffredda.
> 
> My 2 Cents


Ok. Me la metto come firma...

Sempre perché sei un gran timidone, tu, eh?


----------



## Apollonia (2 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> basta con le seghe mentali,donne.    strappate i pantaloni ai vostri uomini,starete meglio voi e loro.
> 
> Perchè l'eccesso di pensiero paralizza e raffredda.
> 
> My 2 Cents


Seriamente: hai perfettamente ragione, e ci sto provando, direi con buoni risultati.
Scherzosamente: solo i pantaloni dei NOSTRI uomini o anche di altri?:carneval:


----------



## perplesso (2 Novembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Seriamente: hai perfettamente ragione, e ci sto provando, direi con buoni risultati.
> Scherzosamente: solo i pantaloni dei NOSTRI uomini o anche di altri?:carneval:


quelli che preferisci


----------



## Stark72 (2 Novembre 2014)

Ma strappate quello che ve pare, però non state sempre lì ad aspettare, ogni tanto fa piacere pure essere "presi" invece di stare sempre ad inseguire. Non è disdicevole.


----------



## lolapal (2 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ma strappate quello che ve pare, però non state sempre lì ad aspettare, ogni tanto fa piacere pure essere "presi" invece di stare sempre ad inseguire. Non è disdicevole.


Sì, ma vuoi mettere tutta la parte del mantenersi in forma scappando e rincorrendo?
Perché se ci scambiamo le parti, io allungo la mano e zac, preso! :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (2 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ma strappate quello che ve pare, però non state sempre lì ad aspettare, ogni tanto fa piacere pure essere "presi" invece di stare sempre ad inseguire. Non è disdicevole.


non è tanto il prendere o l'essere presi.

gli è che lo stare a volersi per forza a figurarsi quello che potrebbe succedere fa perdere di vista/ sciupare le cose belle che una donna si sta vivendo.

ed è un gran peccato perchè sono attimi che non tornano.


----------



## Stark72 (2 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì, ma vuoi mettere tutta la parte del mantenersi in forma scappando e rincorrendo?
> Perché se ci scambiamo le parti, io allungo la mano e zac, preso! :rotfl:


E infatti per questo vado a correre 
Però è una vita che me la "rischio" sempre io, mi sono sempre esposto, ho sempre rincorso, all'inizio di una storia e durante. Pare un copione, e nell'universo femminile è più diffusa la pippa mentale piuttosto che il lancio della pallina nella roulette.
Poi capita che esca il numero sbagliato e sopravviviamo (a parte Bender). Non si può andare sempre sul sicuro, non si può cercare sempre una spiegazione.
Non ti ha toccato e tu volevi? TOCCALO!


----------



## lolapal (2 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è tanto il prendere o l'essere presi.
> 
> gli è che lo stare a volersi per forza a figurarsi quello che potrebbe succedere fa perdere di vista/ sciupare le cose belle che una donna si sta vivendo.
> 
> ed è un gran peccato perchè sono attimi che non tornano.





Stark72 ha detto:


> E infatti per questo vado a correre
> Però è una vita che me la "rischio" sempre io, mi sono sempre esposto, ho sempre rincorso, all'inizio di una storia e durante. Pare un copione, e nell'universo femminile è più diffusa la pippa mentale piuttosto che il lancio della pallina nella roulette.
> A noi capita che esca il numero sbagliato e sopravviviamo (a parte Bender). Non si può andare sempre sul sicuro, non si può cercare sempre una spiegazione.
> Non ti ha toccato e tu volevi? TOCCALO!


Ok. Provando a fare un discorso serio: sicuramente, fa molto bene lasciarsi andare senza chiedersi quali sono le conseguenze di quello che si fa.
Ma, ci sono due ma: il primo sono i condizionamenti subiti dalle donne e una certa predisposizione biologica a pensare al futuro; il secondo, è che incontrare un uomo così degno di fiducia da lasciarsi andare e basta, non è una cosa che capita tutti i giorni, purtroppo...

Stark, fai bene ad allenarti a correre perché mi sa che c'hai già la muta di cacciatrici alle spalle...


----------



## Stark72 (2 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ok. Provando a fare un discorso serio: sicuramente, fa molto bene lasciarsi andare senza chiedersi quali sono le conseguenze di quello che si fa.
> Ma, ci sono due ma: il primo sono i condizionamenti subiti dalle donne e una certa predisposizione biologica a pensare al futuro; *il secondo, è che incontrare un uomo così degno di fiducia da lasciarsi andare e basta, non è una cosa che capita tutti i giorni, purtroppo...*
> 
> Stark, fai bene ad allenarti a correre perché mi sa che c'hai già la muta di cacciatrici alle spalle...


eh ma neanche tutte ste donne degne di fiducia eh?
Mi pare che di esempi lampanti di uomini che se la sono presa in saccoccia qua dentro ce ne siano a pacchi.
A sto punto o ci mettiamo in trincea con l'elmetto (ed è una scelta eh? può pure andare bene) oppure sì, si sta con gli occhi aperti  (ma non lo si fa in tutte le cose?) e si vive.

Sta muta è proprio muta, non la sento


----------



## disincantata (2 Novembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Seriamente: hai perfettamente ragione, e ci sto provando, direi con buoni risultati.
> Scherzosamente: solo i pantaloni dei NOSTRI uomini o anche di altri?:carneval:



Ci pensano gli altri a sollevarti le gonne se ti guardi in giro!

Sul resto non mi sono mai fatta 'seghe mentali'.  Un po' come guidare un auto la prima volta, poi vai sicura!


----------



## disincantata (2 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> eh ma neanche tutte ste donne degne di fiducia eh?
> Mi pare che di esempi lampanti di uomini che se la sono presa in saccoccia qua dentro ce ne siano a pacchi.
> A sto punto o ci mettiamo in trincea con l'elmetto (ed è una scelta eh? può pure andare bene) oppure sì, si sta con gli occhi aperti  (ma non lo si fa in tutte le cose?) e si vive.
> 
> Sta muta è proprio muta, non la sento



Difficile fare una statistica ma credo non ci sia ancora parita' assoluta.  


Penso siano  piu' le donne ad essere state tradite.


----------



## Stark72 (2 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Difficile fare una statistica ma credo non ci sia ancora parita' assoluta.
> 
> 
> Penso siano  piu' le donne ad essere state tradite.


Ma non è che gli stronzi sono solo quelli che tradiscono


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ma non è che gli stronzi sono solo quelli che tradiscono


Non è indispensabile tradire per essere stronzi però aiuta


----------



## disincantata (2 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è indispensabile tradire per essere stronzi però aiuta


:up::up::up:


----------



## Stark72 (2 Novembre 2014)

Quindi siamo tutti potenziali traditori e andiamo presi con le molle, ok.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Quindi siamo tutti potenziali traditori e andiamo presi con le molle, ok.


Io no.
Sono di una trasparenza necessaria a me.


----------



## Stark72 (2 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io no.
> Sono di una trasparenza necessaria a me.


Anche io, ma come ho già ho scritto tante volte, è un atteggiamento che sembra non pagare.


----------



## lolapal (2 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> eh ma neanche tutte ste donne degne di fiducia eh?
> Mi pare che di esempi lampanti di uomini che se la sono presa in saccoccia qua dentro ce ne siano a pacchi.
> A sto punto o ci mettiamo in trincea con l'elmetto (ed è una scelta eh? può pure andare bene) oppure sì, si sta con gli occhi aperti  (ma non lo si fa in tutte le cose?) e si vive.
> 
> *Sta muta è proprio muta, non la sento*


Non c'è peggior sordo... 

Sai, io intendevo fiducia in senso ampio... non parlavo del tradimento, ma di qualcosa di più complesso... poter essere veramente se stessi con qualcuno, senza aver paura di essere giudicati... essere accettati per quello che si è...

E sicuramente la cosa è a doppio senso...


----------



## Nicka (2 Novembre 2014)

Boh...non capisco per quale motivo comunque bisogna per forza scopare...magari due persone hanno anche il piacere di stare vicine a prescindere da un contatto.


----------



## disincantata (2 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Boh...non capisco per quale motivo comunque bisogna per forza scopare...magari due persone hanno anche il piacere di stare vicine a prescindere da un contatto.



Lo ha scritto lei,  quindi le avrebbe fatto piacere essere almeno abbracciata.


----------



## Nicka (2 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lo ha scritto lei,  quindi le avrebbe fatto piacere essere almeno abbracciata.


Veramente ha detto che sono entrambi in un'altalena di emozioni.
Che lui la vuole da pazzi, ma a volte non la tocca...prendiamo in considerazione l'ipotesi che anche lui ci stia andando coi piedi di piombo...e per quanto la comunicazione a letto sia molto importante non è la principale...


----------



## Apollonia (2 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ok. Provando a fare un discorso serio: sicuramente, fa molto bene lasciarsi andare senza chiedersi quali sono le conseguenze di quello che si fa.
> Ma, ci sono due ma: *il primo sono i condizionamenti subiti dalle donne e una certa predisposizione biologica a pensare al futuro; il secondo, è che incontrare un uomo così degno di fiducia da lasciarsi andare e basta, non è una cosa che capita tutti i giorni, purtroppo...*
> 
> Stark, fai bene ad allenarti a correre perché mi sa che c'hai già la muta di cacciatrici alle spalle...


Stavo per risponder a Stark, e ho letto te. Ti quoto, soprattutto sul neretto.


----------



## disincantata (2 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> No non hanno figli. L'ha lasciata lui perchè lei si è dimostrata estremamente gelosa (e deve averlo anche tradito, perdonata...) e lui praticamente non poteva nemmeno uscire con amici (maschi). E ora che si sono lasciati da qualche mese lui non vuole che lei sappia che si vede con un'altra (me) perchè lei potrebbe tornare alla carica con messaggi chiamate comparsate davanti alla porta etc sempre perchè è gelosa (e dev'essere una mezza stolker, scusate eh...). Per quanto lui respinga le cariche capisco che possano triturare i nervi e capisco possa non aver voglia di affrontarla...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io ho letto 'vado da lui e nemmeno mi tocca'.  Poi ognuno lo interpreta come vuole ma lei se lo ha scritto si aspettava altro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Veramente ha detto che sono entrambi in un'altalena di emozioni.
> 
> Che lui la vuole da pazzi, ma a volte non la tocca...prendiamo in considerazione l'ipotesi che anche lui ci stia andando coi piedi di piombo...e per quanto la comunicazione a letto sia molto importante non è la principale...



Quoto, anche se io la metterei alla pari con le altre.


----------



## Apollonia (2 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ci pensano gli altri a sollevarti le gonne se ti guardi in giro!
> 
> Sul resto non mi sono mai fatta 'seghe mentali'.  Un po' come guidare un auto la prima volta, poi vai sicura!


Magari con la gonna a pieghe è più comodo! 
Disy, te l'ho detto che ti sei lanciata!
A me piace molto guidare...


----------



## Apollonia (2 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Anche io, ma come ho già ho scritto tante volte, è un atteggiamento che sembra non pagare.


Sembra, sembra. Ma alla fine paga. Garantito al limone.


----------



## disincantata (2 Novembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Magari con la gonna a pieghe è più comodo!
> Disy, te l'ho detto che ti sei lanciata!
> A me piace molto guidare...



Quando ero giovane e magra portavo quelle a portafoglio,  con il vento era un po' problematico. Ormai le gonne sono passate di moda.


----------



## Apollonia (2 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quando ero giovane e magra portavo quelle a portafoglio,  con il vento era un po' problematico. Ormai le gonne sono passate di moda.


Vero! Anch'io avevo le gonne portafoglio! Però non è vero che sono passate di moda, dai! Io le porto sia a tubo che con pieghe.


----------



## Nicka (2 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto, anche se io la metterei alla pari con le altre.


Alla pari te la concedo, ma non l'unica!


----------



## disincantata (2 Novembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Vero! Anch'io avevo le gonne portafoglio! Però non è vero che sono passate di moda, dai! Io le porto sia a tubo che con pieghe.



intanto tu sei magrissima.
Poi qualche eccezione c'e',  9 su dieci in pantaloni.   

Io le portavo in ufficio, ora prendono spazio negli armadi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Alla pari te la concedo, ma non l'unica!


l'importante è non sovrapporle


----------



## Traccia (2 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Eppure mi sento come se avessi la coperta corta.
> 
> Presente quella sensazione di essersi scoperti troppo?
> Ieri ci siamo detti un sacco di cose, ieri è stata la prima volta che siamo stati assieme di giorno.
> ...


Ho letto tutti i commenti successivi e mi chiedo: sono l'unica ad aver avuto una stridente sensazione a leggerti? Brutta brutta.
Lungi da me rovinare la bellissima storia ed emozioni stupende che stai vivendo ma dico quello che penso a pelle. 1. La storia della ex blablabla mi sa di cazzata. Se veramente è una ex come tale va trattata. Cosa nasconde? Xke non può farsi vedete con te?! Sicuro sia una ex a tutti gli effetti??? A volte si da la colpa alle ex per coprire altro. Tipo che magari è lui stesso che sotto sotto....meglio che non sappia l'altra cosa lui combina ma non x le motivazioni che ti ha detto. Mi puzzano tanto.
Secondo: queste sparizioni (giornate che nn vi sentite) e non contatti fisici sono strani, inspiegabili, contraddittori. Non mi piacciono x niente!!!
Sicuro sicuro sicuro che lui non abbia qualche strascico con la ex o qualche altra cosa tra le mani? Chiedo è. Solo x capire se la sensazione c'è stata oppure è totalmente da escludere.
A me sto messaggio mi ha fatto sentire questa cosa. Ma sarò malpensante io.


----------



## Solenero (2 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Ho letto tutti i commenti successivi e mi chiedo: sono l'unica ad aver avuto una stridente sensazione a leggerti? Brutta brutta.
> Lungi da me rovinare la bellissima storia ed emozioni stupende che stai vivendo ma dico quello che penso a pelle. 1. La storia della ex blablabla mi sa di cazzata. Se veramente è una ex come tale va trattata. Cosa nasconde? Xke non può farsi vedete con te?! Sicuro sia una ex a tutti gli effetti??? A volte si da la colpa alle ex per coprire altro. Tipo che magari è lui stesso che sotto sotto....meglio che non sappia l'altra cosa lui combina ma non x le motivazioni che ti ha detto. Mi puzzano tanto.
> Secondo: queste sparizioni (giornate che nn vi sentite) e non contatti fisici sono strani, inspiegabili, contraddittori. Non mi piacciono x niente!!!
> Sicuro sicuro sicuro che lui non abbia qualche strascico con la ex o qualche altra cosa tra le mani? Chiedo è. Solo x capire se la sensazione c'è stata oppure è totalmente da escludere.
> A me sto messaggio mi ha fatto sentire questa cosa. Ma sarò malpensante io.


Allora, inizio spiegando il non contatto fisico. Non è che non mi abbia abbracciata o baciata ieri, ma siamo rimasti sul divano a guardarci la tv. Quando dico che non mi tocca non intendo che non mi tocchi per nulla... 
E poi sta storia della ex, lo so sta sulle palle anche a me. Premetto che nemmeno io andrei in giro a sbandierare ai quattro venti questa "storia" che ho con lui, anzi sono ancora piuttosto riluttante, ma è vero che non mi piace il fatto che lei sia presente. Ma, d'altro canto, non è che posso arrivare nella vita di una persona e decidere io le cose, se lui vuole che lei sia ancora presente allora va beh, fatti suoi, se e quando dovessi accorgermi che per diventa un problema agirò di conseguenza... ma per ora lui non lo sento MIO, quindi riesco a passare sopra anche a lei o al fatto che possano sentirsi o vedersi.
(mi dà fastidio intendiamoci, ma non è così importante, io non ho nessun diritto di dirgli con chi deve o meno vedersi)
Mi spiego?


----------



## disincantata (2 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Allora, inizio spiegando il non contatto fisico. Non è che non mi abbia abbracciata o baciata ieri, ma siamo rimasti sul divano a guardarci la tv. Quando dico che non mi tocca non intendo che non mi tocchi per nulla...
> E poi sta storia della ex, lo so sta sulle palle anche a me. Premetto che nemmeno io andrei in giro a sbandierare ai quattro venti questa "storia" che ho con lui, anzi sono ancora piuttosto riluttante, ma è vero che non mi piace il fatto che lei sia presente. Ma, d'altro canto, non è che posso arrivare nella vita di una persona e decidere io le cose, se lui vuole che lei sia ancora presente allora va beh, fatti suoi, se e quando dovessi accorgermi che per diventa un problema agirò di conseguenza... ma per ora lui non lo sento MIO, quindi riesco a passare sopra anche a lei o al fatto che possano sentirsi o vedersi.
> (mi dà fastidio intendiamoci, ma non è così importante, io non ho nessun diritto di dirgli con chi deve o meno vedersi)
> Mi spiego?



Non ti darebbe nemmeno fastidio sapere che va a letto con lei?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Allora, inizio spiegando il non contatto fisico. Non è che non mi abbia abbracciata o baciata ieri, ma siamo rimasti sul divano a guardarci la tv. Quando dico che non mi tocca non intendo che non mi tocchi per nulla...
> E poi sta storia della ex, lo so sta sulle palle anche a me. Premetto che nemmeno io andrei in giro a sbandierare ai quattro venti questa "storia" che ho con lui, anzi sono ancora piuttosto riluttante, ma è vero che non mi piace il fatto che lei sia presente. Ma, d'altro canto, non è che posso arrivare nella vita di una persona e decidere io le cose, se lui vuole che lei sia ancora presente allora va beh, fatti suoi, se e quando dovessi accorgermi che per diventa un problema agirò di conseguenza... ma per ora lui non lo sento MIO, quindi riesco a passare sopra anche a lei o al fatto che possano sentirsi o vedersi.
> (mi dà fastidio intendiamoci, ma non è così importante, io non ho nessun diritto di dirgli con chi deve o meno vedersi)
> Mi spiego?


Io ho avuto la stessa impressione strana espressa da Traccia.
Tu non devi chiedere né puoi pretendere nulla.
Però inizialmente eri molto prudente ora prendi per oro colato tutto quello che dice e fa.
Io sarei un po' più prudente prima di fidarmi totalmente.
Però io sono una scottata che ha paura anche dell'acqua fredda.


----------



## Solenero (2 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non ti darebbe nemmeno fastidio sapere che va a letto con lei?


Sicuramente si, mi darebbe molto fastidio. 
Ma non mi sentirei in diritto di dirgli qualcosa. Smetterei di vederlo e basta.

Ripeto, io non lo sento MIO, non è il mio ragazzo, compagno, partner etc. Ci definiamo ancora AMICI, e questo è un limite, per me. Ad un mio amico io non vado a dire con chi deve stare.

Penso che siamo adulti, e sappiamo le conseguenze delle nostre azioni. Quindi suppongo che, essendo una persona intelligente, ci arrivi che se va con lei con me ha chiuso.
E se non ci arriva glielo dirò.


----------



## Solenero (2 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho avuto la stessa impressione strana espressa da Traccia.
> Tu non devi chiedere né puoi pretendere nulla.
> Però inizialmente eri molto prudente *ora prendi per oro colato tutto quello che dice e fa*.
> Io sarei un po' più prudente prima di fidarmi totalmente.
> Però io sono una scottata che ha paura anche dell'acqua fredda.


Scusa Brunetta, ma da cosa deduci questa cosa? io non mi fido assolutamente. Non ho mai detto di fidarmi. Ho detto che posso credere a quello che dice, ma la mia riserva sulla persona che ho di fronte non si estingue per questo. Lui dice che vede solo me, ok posso credergli, ma non darlo per scontato. Si fa presto a cambiare idea. 
La fiducia è un'altra cosa. E ci sono veramente poche persone che hanno la mia. Ma poche poche.


----------



## disincantata (2 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Sicuramente si, mi darebbe molto fastidio.
> Ma non mi sentirei in diritto di dirgli qualcosa. Smetterei di vederlo e basta.
> 
> Ripeto, io non lo sento MIO, non è il mio ragazzo, compagno, partner etc. Ci definiamo ancora AMICI, e questo è un limite, per me. Ad un mio amico io non vado a dire con chi deve stare.
> ...



Ecco, io non capisco quel definirsi amici, essendo entrambi liberi, e andare a letto insieme.  

Io pero' gli scopamici  non li capisco, limite mio.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Scusa Brunetta, ma da cosa deduci questa cosa? io non mi fido assolutamente. Non ho mai detto di fidarmi. Ho detto che posso credere a quello che dice, ma la mia riserva sulla persona che ho di fronte non si estingue per questo. Lui dice che vede solo me, ok posso credergli, ma non darlo per scontato. Si fa presto a cambiare idea.
> La fiducia è un'altra cosa. E ci sono veramente poche persone che hanno la mia. Ma poche poche.


Allora OK.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ecco, io non capisco quel definirsi amici, essendo entrambi liberi, e andare a letto insieme.
> 
> Io pero' gli scopamici  non li capisco, limite mio.


Idem


----------



## Fantastica (2 Novembre 2014)

@Sole

.. sei perfetta... tosta, equilibrata, consapevole.
Sai perfettamente dove ti trovi e cosa stai facendo e cosa vuoi/puoi in questo momento. Sapere di sé queste tre cose: è saggezza.
Cosa siano e facciano e dove stiano gli altri, anche lui, se tu sai -tu per te- queste tre cose, non ha tutto questo peso.
Dunque, niente ansie, come ti hanno già detto altre, e avanti dritta e piano.
Avanti COSì.
Per parte mia, un applauso.
E baci.


----------



## Apollonia (2 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ecco, io non capisco quel definirsi amici, essendo entrambi liberi, e andare a letto insieme.
> 
> Io pero' gli scopamici  non li capisco, limite mio.


Neanche io. Ma penso sia una questione di età.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Sicuramente si, mi darebbe molto fastidio.
> Ma non mi sentirei in diritto di dirgli qualcosa. Smetterei di vederlo e basta.
> 
> Ripeto, io non lo sento MIO, non è il mio ragazzo, compagno, partner etc. Ci definiamo ancora AMICI, e questo è un limite, per me. *Ad un mio amico io non vado a dire con chi deve stare.*
> ...



ah, già, sono le regole

perdonami la battuta: la mia impressione è quella che tu sia _legata_ 
non tanto dal ricordo di tuo marito, rispettabilissimo e sacrosanto, ma da tue idee preconcette su come debbano svolgersi le cose in un tipo di rapporto piuttosto che in un altro.

ho letto che tendi a distinguere e a definire, a mettere dei paletti (fino a qui è amicizia, da qui a là trombamicizia, poi amore...tanto per fare degli esempi): non sto dicendo che sia sbagliato, attenzione.

ma finché lo fai secondo me avrai sempre questa impressione di sentirti in qualche modo scoperta, come hai scritto più su.
ricordi quando ti chiesi quale fosse stato il tuo primo pensiero di fronte all'invito a cena del bancario?
ho insistito su quel tasto proprio perché la mia impressione era stata che tu cercassi di riportare una tua sensazione genuina e spontanea a un ordine razionale predefinito dove esiste ciò che è opportuno e ciò che non lo è.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Novembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Neanche io. Ma penso sia una questione di età.


No no io sono molto piu giovane di voi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> *Ecco, io non capisco quel definirsi amici, essendo entrambi liberi, e andare a letto insieme. *
> 
> Io pero' gli scopamici  non li capisco, limite mio.



è evidentemente una cazzata


----------



## Solenero (2 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ecco, io non capisco quel definirsi amici, essendo entrambi liberi, e andare a letto insieme.
> 
> Io pero' gli scopamici  non li capisco, limite mio.





farfalla ha detto:


> Idem


Ragazze, nemmeno io. Ma quando lui parla di me mi definisce "amica". 
Io non lo definisco e basta. Non gli metto una casellina intorno. Se mai qualcuno dovesse chiedere potrei definirlo "la persona che sto frequentando"... anche se amico è più semplice. 
Comunque sia io l'altra sera gliel'ho detto: tu definiscimi come vuoi, ma non sei mio amico. Un amico è un'altra cosa. Punto. 



Fantastica ha detto:


> @Sole
> 
> .. sei perfetta... tosta, equilibrata, consapevole.
> Sai perfettamente dove ti trovi e cosa stai facendo e cosa vuoi/puoi in questo momento. Sapere di sé queste tre cose: è saggezza.
> ...


Hey, grazie. Definirmi saggia è un grande complimento... 
Non è che ho ansie, ma essendo una persona che (nella vita passata) voleva tenere tutto sotto controllo ora ho un pò di difficoltà a non avere il controllo in questa situazione. Poi faccio un respiro e mi dico che il controllo ce l'ho, su di me e quello che mi lascio o meno la possibilità di sentire. Decido e deciderò io fin dove lasciarlo entrare questo ragazzo. Posso chiudere la porta anche subito, se voglio, o posso lasciarla socchiusa come sto facendo ora. Ma quella porta non si aprirà facilmente. Anzi per ora credo rimarrà così, socchiusa. Anche se ho imparato a mie spese che nella vita non si può mai dire. 
E chi lo pensava, due anni fa, che avrei mai lasciato entrare qualcun'altro nella mia vita che non fosse mio marito?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ragazze, nemmeno io. Ma quando lui parla di me mi definisce "amica".
> Io non lo definisco e basta. Non gli metto una casellina intorno. Se mai qualcuno dovesse chiedere potrei definirlo "la persona che sto frequentando"... anche se amico è più semplice.
> Comunque sia io l'altra sera gliel'ho detto: tu definiscimi come vuoi, ma non sei mio amico. Un amico è un'altra cosa. Punto


Stessa cosa che avrei risposto io e avrei chiedto quante amiche ha


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ragazze, nemmeno io. Ma quando lui parla di me mi definisce "amica".
> Io *non lo definisco* e basta. Non gli metto una casellina intorno. Se mai qualcuno dovesse chiedere potrei definirlo "la persona che sto frequentando"... anche se amico è più semplice.
> Comunque sia io l'altra sera gliel'ho detto: tu definiscimi come vuoi, ma *non sei mio amico*. *Un amico è un'altra cosa. *Punto.


lo stai definendo eccome


----------



## Solenero (2 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> lo stai definendo eccome


Va beh Chiara, capiscimi. Nel senso che non lo definisco amico, ecco. Poi la società ci "Obbliga" a dare un nome alle cose, a definirle, ma quello è un discorso più ampio. Ma quando parlo di lui con le amiche che lo sanno, io non lo definisco, lo chiamo per nome e basta.


----------



## Solenero (2 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stessa cosa che avrei risposto io e avrei chiedto quante amiche ha


A me queste gran risposte vengono in mente solo troppo tardi. 
Se avessi prontezza di parola glielo avrei chiesto anche io.


----------



## Solenero (2 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora OK.


No... non mi mollare con un "allora ok".
Mi piace il tuo punto di vista piuttosto "cinico e razionale", e vorrei parlarne.
Non che mi sia data ragione e punto....

dai torna qui e spiegami. Ti ho detto il mio punto di vista sulla fiducia, dammi un parere, se ti va...


----------



## Solenero (2 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ah, già, sono le regole
> 
> perdonami la battuta: la mia impressione è quella che tu sia _legata_
> non tanto dal ricordo di tuo marito, rispettabilissimo e sacrosanto, ma da tue idee preconcette su come debbano svolgersi le cose in un tipo di rapporto piuttosto che in un altro.
> ...


Ho letto e riletto questo commento dieci volte.
Correggimi se sbaglio:
nella mia testa quello che sto facendo non è opportuno riguardo al ricordo di mio marito?
e quindi l'invito del bancario è stato una Tentazione (e vi prego non analizzate questo termine, lo dico solo per spiegarmi con Chiara) a tornare ad un rapporto dove c'erano solo parole e nessun contatto fisico?
Dico giusto?

E allora, se è così, perchè non ho sensi di colpa?
Perchè vorrei vederlo anche stasera ma mi sono trattenuta dal chiederglielo quando l'ho sentito?

Come mi piacerebbe che ci fossero delle Regole vere, scritte, chiare, alle quali attenersi. Tutto questo interpretare e aspettare e sperare e non-sperare mi sta sfinendo. 
Forse è meglio che ne parli con lui.
Forse è il caso che finchè non siamo liberi veramente (anche da paure o preconcetti o pregiudizi altrui) lasciamo perdere e torniamo come eravamo prima (se fosse possibile).


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Va beh Chiara, capiscimi. Nel senso che non lo definisco amico, ecco. Poi* la società ci "Obbliga" a dare un nome alle cose*, a definirle, ma quello è un discorso più ampio. Ma quando parlo di lui con le amiche che lo sanno, io non lo definisco, lo chiamo per nome e basta.


a volte ne abbiamo l'esigenza noi stessi e io non lo reputo un errore a prescindere


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ho letto e riletto questo commento dieci volte.
> Correggimi se sbaglio:
> *nella mia testa quello che sto facendo non è opportuno riguardo al ricordo di mio marito?*
> e quindi l'invito del bancario è stato una Tentazione (e vi prego non analizzate questo termine, lo dico solo per spiegarmi con Chiara) a tornare ad un rapporto dove c'erano solo parole e nessun contatto fisico?
> ...



no, non stavo assolutamente asserendo questo, perdonami se mi sono spiegata male

quello che volevo dire era che, a prescindere dalla tua vicenda personale ( prematura vedovanza)  a me sembra che tu ti attenga a delle "regole" non scritte  (dovute alla tua educazione, cultura, dna...non so) che tracciano in qualche modo il rapporto fra uomo e donna


----------



## Solenero (2 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, non stavo assolutamente asserendo questo, perdonami se mi sono spiegata male
> 
> quello che volevo dire era che, a prescindere dalla tua vicenda personale ( prematura vedovanza)  a me sembra che tu ti attenga a delle "regole" non scritte  (dovute alla tua educazione, cultura, dna...non so) che tracciano in qualche modo il rapporto fra uomo e donna


E infatti non sbagli.
Ho parlato delle Regole da subito.
Poi le ho mandate a quel paese per un pò.
Ed ecco il risultato di non averle seguite. 
Devo ricominciare a scappare e a farmi correre dietro? va beh... era solo rilassante non doverlo fare, ed essere me stessa invece che stare a contare le ore per rispondere ai messaggi. 
Ma appunto, i risultati non mi soddisfano per nulla, quindi si torna alle Regole.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> E infatti non sbagli.
> Ho parlato delle Regole da subito.
> Poi le ho mandate a quel paese per un pò.
> *Ed ecco il risultato di non averle seguite. *
> ...



ma quale risultato?
non mi sembra che la cosa stia procedendo male, anzi!

tu pensi troppo (cit.)

ps. quella regola di scappare e farsi correre dietro serve solo a tenere a bacchetta gli uomini che vuoi _usare_ (perdonami la bruttissima espressione, ma mi permetto perché non è una gran soddisfazione)


----------



## Nocciola (2 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma quale risultato?
> non mi sembra che la cosa stia procedendo male, anzi!
> 
> tu pensi troppo (cit.)
> ...


Il ps lo quoto. Roba ridicola


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il ps lo quoto. Roba ridicola



invece cosa pensi del resto?non trovi che solenero stia pensando un po' troppo?


----------



## Eratò (2 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> E infatti non sbagli.
> Ho parlato delle Regole da subito.
> Poi le ho mandate a quel paese per un pò.
> Ed ecco il risultato di non averle seguite.
> ...


Ma le regole non contano un cazzo nei rapporti affettivi...tanto prima o poi esce sempre fuori la nostra vera natura.Viverla semplicemente perché ti fa stare bene sarebbe la cosa più sensata, senza pensieri e definizioni.Di vita c'è n'è una sola e lo sai bene anche tu, mettersi a sviscerare anche cio che ci fa stare bene porta a perdere il piacere di quei momenti....


----------



## disincantata (2 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> invece cosa pensi del resto?non trovi che solenero stia pensando un po' troppo?



Detto ridetto e ripetuto dall'inizio.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> invece cosa pensi del resto?non trovi che solenero stia pensando un po' troppo?


Credo che abbia paura di chiedere e di parlare
io al suo posto chiederei per ogni dubbio
se parte con un po di chiarezza diventa tutto più facile


----------



## Nicka (3 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> invece cosa pensi del resto?non trovi che solenero stia pensando un po' troppo?


Pensa troppissimo!!


----------



## georgemary (3 Novembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Neanche io. Ma penso sia una questione di età.


No non è una questione di età, io sono coetanea di sole, se si va a letto con qualcuno per me non si è amici...si è tutt'altro


----------



## Solenero (3 Novembre 2014)

*pensieri di notte...*

Sarà che l'ultima cosa che ho letto ieri prima di dormire è stato il mio thread, ma stanotte non ho fatto altro che pensare e ripensare a quello che avete scritto....
La storia della ex mi sta scavando il cervello come un tarlo. Ok, sto pensando troppo. Ma io me l'ero già messa via, e mi ci avete fatto ripensare...
Stamattina mi sono svegliata non esattamente di buon umore e per di più Lui non ha scritto e io ho bisogno di qualcuno che un minimo di sicurezza me la dia, non che me la tolga.
Non vi ho detto che quando siamo stati alla festa venerdì per halloween un paio di volte gli ho preso la mano (stavamo passando in mezzo ad una folla incredibile tutti schiacciati, mi è venuto spontaneo) e lui per due volte me l'ha lasciata andare dopo un secondo. Vedete, questa è una cosa a cui non avevo più pensato. Fino a stanotte.

E scommetto che me ne verranno in mente altre, di cose da tarli.


----------



## Solenero (3 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che abbia paura di chiedere e di parlare
> io al suo posto chiederei per ogni dubbio
> se parte con un po di chiarezza diventa tutto più facile


Sono stata una ragazza che chiedeva. 
E chiedendo non ho ottenuto nulla, solo bugie.
Con uno dei miei ex, col quale ho vissuto, parlavo molto, eravamo amici per la pelle oltre che fidanzati e conviventi. 
Ogni domanda usciva spontanea, senza paranoie, come appunto si fa con un amico.
E poi ho scoperto che mi tradiva. Da 5 anni. Con la sua ex. 
Io non chiedo nulla, tanto cosa serve chiedere? a farsi dire bugie su bugie su bugie e nel frattempo passare anche per quella che non si fa i cazzi suoi. Non lo conosco abbastanza per chiedergli cose sulla sua vita, soprattutto visto che lui stesso si è definito "non comunicatore"... può stare quarti d'ora interi a parlare d'altro, ma su se stesso è chiuso a riccio. E se è così di carattere, cosa ci posso fare?


----------



## ivanl (3 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Sarà che l'ultima cosa che ho letto ieri prima di dormire è stato il mio thread, ma stanotte non ho fatto altro che pensare e ripensare a quello che avete scritto....
> La storia della ex mi sta scavando il cervello come un tarlo. Ok, sto pensando troppo. Ma io me l'ero già messa via, e mi ci avete fatto ripensare...
> Stamattina mi sono svegliata non esattamente di buon umore e per di più Lui non ha scritto e io ho bisogno di qualcuno che un minimo di sicurezza me la dia, non che me la tolga.
> *Non vi ho detto che quando siamo stati alla festa venerdì per halloween un paio di volte gli ho preso la mano (stavamo passando in mezzo ad una folla incredibile tutti schiacciati, mi è venuto spontaneo) e lui per due volte me l'ha lasciata andare dopo un secondo*. Vedete, questa è una cosa a cui non avevo più pensato. Fino a stanotte.
> ...


Comunicagli queste tue sensazioni e vedi un po' che ti dice...se non ti convince, mettila giu' dura con lui e pretendi chiarezza


----------



## Solenero (3 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Comunicagli queste tue sensazioni e vedi un po' che ti dice...se non ti convince, mettila giu' dura con lui e pretendi chiarezza


Sono una cretinaaaaaaaaaa
io non pretendo proprio nulla, ho già capito.
cretina, cretina, cretina.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Comunicagli queste tue sensazioni e vedi un po' che ti dice...se non ti convince, mettila giu' dura con lui e pretendi chiarezza


quoto


----------



## ivanl (3 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Sono una cretinaaaaaaaaaa
> io non pretendo proprio nulla, ho già capito.
> cretina, cretina, cretina.


che e' successo??


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Sarà che l'ultima cosa che ho letto ieri prima di dormire è stato il mio thread, ma stanotte non ho fatto altro che pensare e ripensare a quello che avete scritto....
> La storia della ex mi sta scavando il cervello come un tarlo. Ok, sto pensando troppo. Ma io me l'ero già messa via, e mi ci avete fatto ripensare...
> Stamattina mi sono svegliata non esattamente di buon umore e per di più Lui non ha scritto e io ho bisogno di qualcuno che un minimo di sicurezza me la dia, non che me la tolga.
> Non vi ho detto che quando siamo stati alla festa venerdì per halloween un paio di volte gli ho preso la mano (stavamo passando in mezzo ad una folla incredibile tutti schiacciati, mi è venuto spontaneo) e lui per due volte me l'ha lasciata andare dopo un secondo. Vedete, questa è una cosa a cui non avevo più pensato. Fino a stanotte.
> ...




Sicurezza di cosa?

Purtroppo tu hai vissuto sulla tua pelle che non si può essere sicuri di nulla. È un vero schianto al cuore, ma poche situazioni di vita danno la possibilità di ricominciare senza nessun legame veramente vincolante col passato come  quella in cui sei tu.

E tu ti fai condizionare l'umore e il sonno da una mano data o lasciata? Da un messaggio che tarda ad arrivare?

La morte dovrebbe insegnarci ad essere più tranquilli nei confronti della vita, nostra e degli altri.

Questi tarli ti si creano perché in realtà stai caricando di aspettative questo rapporto più di quel che vuoi ammettere.

Edit:  Ovviamente tutto secondo me.


----------



## Solenero (3 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> che e' successo??


E' successo che ho pensato che non ho dormito un cazzo perchè ho il raffreddore e quindi me ne son rimasta sveglia a pensare a quest'ultimo mese e mi sono resa conto che lui non ha in testa me, ha in testa ancora la sua ex, e la nomina di continuo e io non HO AVUTO ORECCHIE PER SENTIRE, finora.

E a dire il vero sono anche andata a vederla (potenza di Facebook, vergogna mia, lo so lo so non tiratemi i capelli) e mi somiglia ancheeeeeee è spaventosoooooooo

Sono un'idiota.
Chiuso


----------



## Solenero (3 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sicurezza di cosa?
> 
> Purtroppo tu hai vissuto sulla tua pelle che non si può essere sicuri di nulla. *È un vero schianto al cuore, ma poche situazioni di vita danno la possibilità di ricominciare senza nessun legame veramente vincolante col passato come  quella in cui sei tu.*
> 
> ...


Hai detto in neretto una cosa giustissima, e ti ringrazio. E' una cosa dolorosissima, per cui non ci sono parole ma tu... le hai trovate. Grazie.

Si, lo sto caricando di aspettative, perchè ho sempre voluto le favole. Sono stata una bambina cresciuta a pane e "vissero felici e contenti".
Invece mi sono ritrovata in una storia alla Romeo e Giulietta senza il coraggio di essere Giulietta.

Era la mia tragedia preferita Romeo e Giulietta, ho sempre detto che avrei voluto un amore così, e quando l'ho avuto non ho avuto il coraggio di arrivare in fondo e ora cosa sono? quello che resta di una mela avvelenata. 

A chi me lo chiedeva, all'inizio, rispondevo sempre così: quello che resta di una mela avvelenata. Oppure "una bambola di stracci". Ed è ancora così, nascosto sotto strati di finta autostima e finta contentezza e altre mille cose finte. Sono solo una bambola di stracci a cui non batte più il cuore.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Hai detto in neretto una cosa giustissima, e ti ringrazio. E' una cosa dolorosissima, per cui non ci sono parole ma tu... le hai trovate. Grazie.
> 
> Si, lo sto caricando di aspettative, perchè ho sempre voluto le favole. Sono stata una bambina cresciuta a pane e "vissero felici e contenti".
> Invece mi sono ritrovata in una storia alla Romeo e Giulietta senza il coraggio di essere Giulietta.
> ...



Cara 
Non sei così, TI SENTI così...è diverso.


----------



## ivanl (3 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> E' successo che ho pensato che non ho dormito un cazzo perchè ho il raffreddore e quindi me ne son rimasta sveglia a pensare a quest'ultimo mese e mi sono resa conto che lui non ha in testa me, ha in testa ancora la sua ex, e la nomina di continuo e io non HO AVUTO ORECCHIE PER SENTIRE, finora.
> 
> E a dire il vero sono anche andata a vederla (potenza di Facebook, vergogna mia, lo so lo so non tiratemi i capelli) e mi somiglia ancheeeeeee è spaventosoooooooo
> 
> ...


Le notti in bianco non portano mai niente di buono. Ascolta uno abituato a queste cose: in questo momento ti sembra tutto chiaro e, soprattutto, tutto nero. A me sembra che tu non sia del tutto "lucida" (perdona il termine). Adesso non fare o dire niente, parla chiaramente con lui e poi trai le tue conclusioni. Non farti film adesso.
Potresti anche aver ragione, ma aspetta di parlare con lui.
le altre cose che scrivi (bambola di stracci, mela avvelenata) sono dettate dal momento nero. 
Non e' vero.
Credimi, io li vivo tutti i giorni in mia moglie questi momenti. E' la depressione (momentanea, nel tuo caso) che ti far vedere le cose in questo modo


----------



## Nicka (3 Novembre 2014)

Però Sole fatti dire una cosa, che hanno detto a me qualche anno fa.
Le favole non esistono.
Finchè penserai di volere la favola credo che non riuscirai mai a vivere con tranquillità le cose.


----------



## disincantata (3 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> E' successo che ho pensato che non ho dormito un cazzo perchè ho il raffreddore e quindi me ne sono rimasta sveglia a pensare a quest'ultimo mese e mi sono resa conto che lui non ha in testa me, ha in testa ancora la sua ex e,
> 
> la nomina di continuo  e
> 
> ...



Mi dispiace molto.  Vedi di fare chiarezza con lui. Pacatamente.


----------



## rewindmee (3 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Veramente ha detto che sono entrambi in un'altalena di emozioni.
> Che lui la vuole da pazzi, ma a volte non la tocca...prendiamo in considerazione l'ipotesi che anche lui ci stia andando coi piedi di piombo...e per quanto la comunicazione a letto sia molto importante non è la principale...


Anzi, spesso è utilissimo controllare la comunicazione FUORI per capire bene


----------



## rewindmee (3 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Comunicagli queste tue sensazioni e vedi un po' che ti dice...se non ti convince, mettila giu' dura con lui e pretendi chiarezza


Pillola rossa e pillola blu


----------



## rewindmee (3 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> E a dire il vero sono anche andata a vederla (potenza di Facebook, vergogna mia, lo so lo so non tiratemi i capelli) e mi somiglia ancheeeeeee è spaventosoooooooo
> 
> Sono un'idiota.
> Chiuso


Brutta questa somiglianza... a meno che non abbia conosciuto LEI dopo aver conosciuto te. E allora l'ha usata in attesa di arrivare a te, il vero obiettivo dell'ammmmore


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> E' successo che ho pensato che non ho dormito un cazzo perchè ho il raffreddore e quindi me ne son rimasta sveglia a pensare a quest'ultimo mese e mi sono resa conto che lui non ha in testa me, ha in testa ancora la sua ex, e la nomina di continuo e io non HO AVUTO ORECCHIE PER SENTIRE, finora.
> 
> E a dire il vero sono anche andata a vederla (potenza di Facebook, vergogna mia, lo so lo so non tiratemi i capelli) e mi somiglia ancheeeeeee è spaventosoooooooo
> 
> ...


Hai visto quello che volevi vedere, o che temevi di vedere.
Allora: io sono quella che all'inizio di questa storia ti ha messo in guardia, perchè secondo me un uomo che ti contatta con le modalità con le quali ti ha contattato lui, date le circostanze in cui ti ha conosciuto, ha un comportamento strano.
Specialmente se, come mi par di capire, all'epoca in cui ti ha conosciuto aveva una storia.
Ma: un comportamento che per il mio modo di vedere è strano, non è strano per un altro.
Il fatto che lei ti somigli fisicamente è solo la dimostrazione che tu sei il tipo di donna che piace fisicamente a lui.
Sii razionale: lei è la donna che lui ha lasciato, per quello che sai. Non l'amore della sua vita che lui ha perso e che continua ad inseguire.
Sempre per quello che sai.
Questo quello che chi sei a conoscenza. 
Poi se vuoi fare speculazione ci sono abbondanti elementi su cui costruire un castello di sospetti, MA QUESTO VALE PER OGNI PERSONA CHE NON CONOSCIAMO.
Se ci tieni a quell'uomo, se sei coinvolta, aspetta di avere più elementi di conoscenza diretta prima di emettere un giudizio o anche solo formulare ipotesi.
Stai con le orecchie aperte ma non farti prendere dal panico.
Secondo me.


----------



## Solenero (3 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Hai visto quello che volevi vedere, o che temevi di vedere.
> Allora: io sono quella che all'inizio di questa storia ti ha messo in guardia, perchè secondo me un uomo che ti contatta con le modalità con le quali ti ha contattato lui, date le circostanze in cui ti ha conosciuto, ha un comportamento strano.
> *Specialmente se, come mi par di capire, all'epoca in cui ti ha conosciuto aveva una storia.*
> Ma: un comportamento che per il mio modo di vedere è strano, non è strano per un altro.
> ...


Lui stava con lei da più di due anni, quindi ovviamente ha conosciuto lei prima di me.
E quando mi ha contattata si erano lasciati da poco (un mese, due...non so, ma poco).
Sul fatto della somiglianza fisica ti dò ragione, alla fine vuol dire poco, probabilmente il genere di donna che gli piace è questo. E poi se avessi trovato una bambolona bionda e con le tettone enormi mi sarei spaventata uguale (forse anche peggio)

Proprio perchè ci tengo mi sta prendendo il panico.
Se mi fosse indifferente sarei... indifferente, appunto.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Novembre 2014)

Per me il punto è uno solo: o ci si fida, o non ci si fida. E questo non ha niente a che fare con le parole dette, domandate, con le risposte o non risposte, ma solo ed esclusivamente con le nostre personalissime percezioni, sensazioni "a pelle". Credo, forse molto ingenuamente, ma per me ha sempre funzionato, che si ha quel che si dà. Se ti fidi - fino a prova contraria - ottieni fiducia; se non ti fidi, non avrai fiducia. 
Non intendo affatto parlare di quella fiducia cieca che è dei bambini, peró è qualcosa che vi si avvicina molto.
Tu ti fidi di quest'uomo? Se ti fidi, devi correre dei rischi e farlo a testa alta. Se non ti fidi, nin hai da fare domande, come giustamente seondo me dici, ma da fare delle azioni, come per esempio sparire.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2014)

Per me la ex non è del tutto ex.
Ma a questo punto fossi in te direi "Chi se ne frega?!"
Stai vivendo una cosa che ti fa stare bene. Il dubbio ti trattiene dal far conto in una storia duratura. Vivitela.
E vedi come va.


----------



## rewindmee (3 Novembre 2014)

Ricordati sempre che è il Primo del Dopo, e finora sotto questo profilo è stato perfetto... il resto è un di più


----------



## Horny (3 Novembre 2014)

Secondo me tu di questa persona non ti fidi.
non so se a torto o ragione.
quando ho cominciato a frequentare il mio ex marito.1 lui ancora si vedeva con la sua ex.
lei aveva le chiavi e una notte e' persino entrata in casa, ma io non mi sono allarmata per nulla.
Mi era evidentissimo che lui fosse interessato a me è non a lei.


----------



## Solenero (3 Novembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Per me il punto è uno solo: o ci si fida, o non ci si fida. E questo non ha niente a che fare con le parole dette, domandate, con le risposte o non risposte, ma solo ed esclusivamente con le nostre personalissime percezioni, sensazioni "a pelle". Credo, forse molto ingenuamente, ma per me ha sempre funzionato, che si ha quel che si dà. Se ti fidi - fino a prova contraria - ottieni fiducia; se non ti fidi, non avrai fiducia.
> Non intendo affatto parlare di quella fiducia cieca che è dei bambini, peró è qualcosa che vi si avvicina molto.
> Tu ti fidi di quest'uomo? Se ti fidi, devi correre dei rischi e farlo a testa alta. Se non ti fidi, nin hai da fare domande, come giustamente seondo me dici, ma da fare delle azioni, come per esempio sparire.


Si può essere vicinissimi ad una persona un giorno e lontani lontanissimi il giorno dopo?
Posso fidarmi di qualcuno che quando è con me è SOLO con me ma quando non è con me non ho idea di dove sia (e non parlo di un dove fisico).
Ho sentito di potermi fidare di lui dal primo momento che l'ho visto, ho avuto la sensazione bellissima di aver trovato un'anima affine alla mia, nel senso che avremmo anche potuto restare amici, perchè sarebbe stata una bella amicizia, vera...
Quindi si, mi fido di lui non di fiducia cieca da bambini ma di fiducia da adulti. 
Una mia amica mi ha appena scritto che per imparare a camminare bisogna mettere in conto che si può anche perdere l'equilibrio per un attimo.
Forse questo vuoto è solo la mancanza di equilibrio. 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me la ex non è del tutto ex.
> Ma a questo punto fossi in te direi "Chi se ne frega?!"
> Stai vivendo una cosa che ti fa stare bene. Il dubbio ti trattiene dal far conto in una storia duratura. Vivitela.
> E vedi come va.


Sai Brunetta che hai ragione. Dovrei fregarmene di lei, o dei casini che hanno tra loro, se ne hanno, e andare avanti vivendo questa cosa senza per forza volerla chiudere in una definizione precisa.
Ma è più forte di me. Non riesco a far finta di niente.
Sai io dò tantissimo alle persone che mi stanno vicine. Per le amiche, la famiglia, anche i ragazzi in passato, io ho dato tantissimo. Mi sono annullata come persona quando mio marito ha avuto bisogno di me e lo rifarei mille volte e anzi mi annullerei ancora di più per lui... e non me ne pento un giorno. Sole non esisteva più. Ero diventata una mamma, un'infermiera, una colf... e va benissimo, e lo rifarei cento e cento e altre cento volte. 
I giorni dopo sono stati dei vortici di caos e rumore, ma ricordo ancora quando mi sono svegliata a casa dei miei, dopo il funerale, e ho cercato forsennatamente il telefono... e mi sono resa conto che non mi sarebbe servito più. Perchè lui non avrebbe più potuto chiamare per chiedermi qualcosa, perchè io non avrei più dovuto chiamare urgentemente neurologia... 
E ora? perchè ti ho detto questo? 
perchè questo ragazzo mi sta dando tanto, veramente, ma prende anche tanto della mia energia. E prima di investire tutta la mia energia in qualcosa vorrei sapere se ne vale la pena. Perchè la visione è cambiata, ora. Perchè non dò più indistintamente e con leggerezza come prima. Le persone che ricevono devono essere meritevoli.


----------



## rewindmee (3 Novembre 2014)

Per questo devi riflettere su blu e rossa 
Così capisci meglio e presto...


----------



## Fantastica (3 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Sai Brunetta che hai ragione. Dovrei fregarmene di lei, o dei casini che hanno tra loro, se ne hanno, e andare avanti vivendo questa cosa senza per forza volerla chiudere in una definizione precisa.
> Ma è più forte di me. Non riesco a far finta di niente.
> Sai io dò tantissimo alle persone che mi stanno vicine. Per le amiche, la famiglia, anche i ragazzi in passato, io ho dato tantissimo. Mi sono annullata come persona quando mio marito ha avuto bisogno di me e lo rifarei mille volte e anzi mi annullerei ancora di più per lui... e non me ne pento un giorno. Sole non esisteva più. Ero diventata una mamma, un'infermiera, una colf... e va benissimo, e lo rifarei cento e cento e altre cento volte.
> I giorni dopo sono stati dei vortici di caos e rumore, ma ricordo ancora quando mi sono svegliata a casa dei miei, dopo il funerale, e ho cercato forsennatamente il telefono... e mi sono resa conto che non mi sarebbe servito più. Perchè lui non avrebbe più potuto chiamare per chiedermi qualcosa, perchè io non avrei più dovuto chiamare urgentemente neurologia...
> ...


Giusto. Allora ti serve tempo, per conoscerlo. Registra tutte le sensazioni, quelle buone e quelle meno buone. Su quelle meno buone metti il beneficio del dubbio (l'esempio della mano presa e poi lasciata quasi subito per due volte l'ho trovato perfetto: nei gesti e nei modi si legge tanto). Stai socchiusa, come stai facendo già. 
So che si entra nella spirale delle aspettative, è impossibile non farlo, sarebbe da robot. Però, se davvero come dici ti fidi di lui, fallo completamente e diglielo ogni volta che "ci rimani male", senza domande, solo: diglielo: "ci sono rimasta male", senza aggiungere altro. E' giusto che chi sta con noi sappia come ci fa sentire.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Si può essere vicinissimi ad una persona un giorno e lontani lontanissimi il giorno dopo?
> Posso fidarmi di qualcuno che quando è con me è SOLO con me ma quando non è con me non ho idea di dove sia (e non parlo di un dove fisico).
> Ho sentito di potermi fidare di lui dal primo momento che l'ho visto,* ho avuto la sensazione bellissima di aver trovato un'anima affine alla mia, nel senso che avremmo anche potuto restare amici, perchè sarebbe stata una bella amicizia, vera...*
> Quindi si, mi fido di lui non di fiducia cieca da bambini ma di fiducia da adulti.
> ...


Solo tu puoi sapere quanto sei vicina al punto di non ritorno.
Io ho il ricordo del preciso momento in cui sono arrivata al punto di non ritorno del mio ex marito e gliel'ho detto.
Lui ha risposto tiepido e io l'ho mollato.
E' arrivato piangendo e gli ho creduto.
Ora sarei più prudente.


----------



## ivanl (3 Novembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Giusto. Allora ti serve tempo, per conoscerlo. Registra tutte le sensazioni, quelle buone e quelle meno buone. Su quelle meno buone metti il beneficio del dubbio (l'esempio della mano presa e poi lasciata quasi subito per due volte l'ho trovato perfetto: nei gesti e nei modi si legge tanto). Stai socchiusa, come stai facendo già.
> So che si entra nella spirale delle aspettative, è impossibile non farlo, sarebbe da robot. Però, se davvero come dici ti fidi di lui, fallo completamente e diglielo ogni volta che "ci rimani male", senza domande, solo: diglielo: "ci sono rimasta male", senza aggiungere altro. E' giusto che chi sta con noi sappia come ci fa sentire.


Sole, lo scrissi quasi subito: vivi il momento, ma tieni gli occhi aperti.
Fantastica ha detto tutto alla perfezione


----------



## Solenero (3 Novembre 2014)

Sapete, stasera sono di umore nero, più che nero.
Lui è quasi sparito.
E' successo qualcosa, qualcosa che non so o non ricordo, che l'ha portato ad allontanarsi da me alla stessa velocità che ci ha avvicinati.
Sabato sera vado da lui e mi tratta come un'amica qualunque... affettuoso ma amico.
Ieri quasi non lo sento, se non l'avessi cercato io, probabilmente nemmeno ci saremmo sentiti.
Oggi addirittura è passato quasi tutto il giorno senza sentirlo. Tutto il giorno!!!! mi ha scritto stasera, dicendo che aveva mal di testa e basta.
E perchè gli avevo scritto io.
Sto cercando di capire dove ho sbagliato, cosa ho detto tra venerdì e sabato pomeriggio che può averlo fatto arretrare da me tanto velocemente?
Non ho le forze per star dietro a dei cambiamenti così.
Non posso aprirmi ad una persona e venire allontanata nel giro di due settimane.
Ma non perchè io sia chissàche speciale. Ma non sono in grado di sopportarlo, ora.

Penso che chiudo qui. Con lui. Penso che non mi faccia bene quest'altalena.
E mi sento anche male per tutto il resto.
perchè ora che si sta guastando tutto mi salta fuori il senso di colpa. Ora!!! non prima. Ora. 
Non ce la faccio


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Sapete, stasera sono di umore nero, più che nero.
> Lui è quasi sparito.
> E' successo qualcosa, qualcosa che non so o non ricordo, che l'ha portato ad allontanarsi da me alla stessa velocità che ci ha avvicinati.
> Sabato sera vado da lui e mi tratta come un'amica qualunque... affettuoso ma amico.
> ...


Al tuo posto farei passare un giorno o due, poi lo chiamerei per sapere come sta e approfitterei per chiedergli schiettamente se c'è qualcosa che non va. Tutto qui.


----------



## Horny (3 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Sapete, stasera sono di umore nero, più che nero.
> Lui è quasi sparito.
> E' successo qualcosa, qualcosa che non so o non ricordo, che l'ha portato ad allontanarsi da me alla stessa velocità che ci ha avvicinati.
> Sabato sera vado da lui e mi tratta come un'amica qualunque... affettuoso ma amico.
> ...


non so che pensare.
ma comprendo il tuo stato d'animo.
cosa intendi che sabato era come un amico?
poi non è necessariamente qualcosa che tu hai detto o fatto.
in che termini parla della ex?
i sensi di colpa scacciali!


----------



## drusilla (3 Novembre 2014)

La ex si è fatta avanti. A questo punto non puoi fare nienre se non aspettare che lui si chiarisca le idee. Se ti contatta sii chiara con lui, se non si rifa vivo non lo cercare, non ti meritava nemmeno come amica. Tenta di schiacciare ogni pensiero che porta a lui, tu sei stata te stessa.


----------



## rewindmee (3 Novembre 2014)

Preparati le due liste di cui ti ho detto e aspetta di vedere come si muove...


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Preparati le due liste di cui ti ho detto e aspetta di vedere come si muove...


Due liste ?


----------



## Fantastica (3 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Sapete, stasera sono di umore nero, più che nero.
> Lui è quasi sparito.
> E' successo qualcosa, qualcosa che non so o non ricordo, che l'ha portato ad allontanarsi da me alla stessa velocità che ci ha avvicinati.
> Sabato sera vado da lui e mi tratta come un'amica qualunque... affettuoso ma amico.
> ...


Che l'altalena non ti faccia bene, vero.
Che sia nelle cose, anche. Un uomo a tuo dire piacevole, adulto, ha un passato, anche un presente, come pure ti ha fatto capire da subito.
La cosa che proprio non va, ma proprio non va è il senso di colpa!!
Quello non deve tormentarti, perché tu non hai nessun debito, hai letto bene?  NESSUN DEBITO. Semmai, sei in credito: dalla vita, che ti ha strappato precocemente un amore bello; da lui, che ti deve dei chiarimenti. Te li deve! E' un uomo: tieni presente che in genere gli uomini detestano dare spiegazioni, in più lui ti ha detto che non ama le parole. Se è così, ciò non toglie che il suo ritrarsi come in un acquario non sia accettabile. NON è accettabile.
Se non vuole parlare, tu però, in ogni caso gettagli addosso tutta la tua delusione. Intendo dire: smetti per un attimo il tuo abito razionale e ricco di buon senso e dagli addosso con veemenza. 
Quello che conta più di tutto è che non ti permetti di accumulare veleno nelle viscere: butta fuori. Butta fuori con la persona giusta e al momento giusto.
Se invece lui saprà parlare, ascolta. E però reagisci senza troppa comprensione, se solo ti dà l'impressione di averti usata. Affila le unghie e dormi serena.
Non hai nulla, ma proprio nulla da rimproverarti.
Baci.


----------



## Palladiano (4 Novembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Che l'altalena non ti faccia bene, vero.
> Che sia nelle cose, anche. Un uomo a tuo dire piacevole, adulto, ha un passato, anche un presente, come pure ti ha fatto capire da subito.
> La cosa che proprio non va, ma proprio non va è il senso di colpa!!
> Quello non deve tormentarti, perché tu non hai nessun debito, hai letto bene?  NESSUN DEBITO. Semmai, sei in credito: dalla vita, che ti ha strappato precocemente un amore bello; da lui, che ti deve dei chiarimenti. Te li deve! E' un uomo: tieni presente che in genere gli uomini detestano dare spiegazioni, in più lui ti ha detto che non ama le parole. Se è così, ciò non toglie che il suo ritrarsi come in un acquario non sia accettabile. NON è accettabile.
> ...


Molto giusto. Pensavo la stessa cosa ma non avrei mai potuto scriverla tanto bene.
Sole dagli addosso. Non ritirarti ma affrontalo. Parlate e solo dopo tira le somme


----------



## rewindmee (4 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Due liste ?


Le ho scritto un suggerimento del tipo seguente:

Deve preparare la pillola rossa e la pillola blu, come in Matrix (intese come "strade da seguire" nel loro prossimo incontro).
Gli dice qualcosa come "A questo punto della nostra storia ci vuole chiarezza. C'è una storia che parte dalla pillola rossa e una dalla pillola blu. Quella rossa si attiva con 'ti amo e voglio stare con te', la blu con 'mi piaci, però...'. Non ci sono altre pillole, quindi scegli bene."

Quindi prima dell'incontro deve preparare una scaletta nel caso positivo e una nel caso negativo. 
Poi, una controscaletta (se finisce bene, gli fa comunque notare in breve le sue perplessità; se finisce male, ce lo picchia meglio, mostrandogli cosa si perde).

esempio di scaletta rossa
1) ti amo e con te sto bene... puoi dire lo stesso guardandomi in faccia?
2) per me non sei una scopata, sei fare l'amore. per te?
3) vorrei partire per tre giorni alle terme di Baden Baden con te, ti va?

esempio di scaletta blu
1) cosa ti trattiene dal capitolare? sii sincero, perchè se annuso una bugia ti lascio seduto qui e non mi vedi più
2) cosa è rimasto tra te e lei? pensi di riuscire a risolverlo? attento che ho il rilevatore di cazzate acceso...
3) vuoi che non ci vediamo per una settimana così chiarisci ogni cosa?

Mi ami? Si -> rosso ->domande "rosse", io con te faccio l'amore oltre a scopare, eccetera... -> chiarimenti blu -> ho capito che mi ami, ma quella ce l'hai ancora in testa?

Con la rossa resta, e stanno sulla nuvoletta rosa
Con la blu ancora non lascia, però lo mette sul trampolino con gli squali sotto e deve convincerla

la terza opzione non esiste.

PS Lo so che sono complicato


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Le ho scritto un suggerimento del tipo seguente:
> 
> Deve preparare la pillola rossa e la pillola blu, come in Matrix (intese come "strade da seguire" nel loro prossimo incontro).
> Gli dice qualcosa come "A questo punto della nostra storia ci vuole chiarezza. C'è una storia che parte dalla pillola rossa e una dalla pillola blu. Quella rossa si attiva con 'ti amo e voglio stare con te', la blu con 'mi piaci, però...'. Non ci sono altre pillole, quindi scegli bene."
> ...


Aho ah si un po'... Io attiverei la blu.. Così lui vedendo il lato cazzuto si chiarisce meglio le idee


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Le ho scritto un suggerimento del tipo seguente:
> 
> Deve preparare la pillola rossa e la pillola blu, come in Matrix (intese come "strade da seguire" nel loro prossimo incontro).
> Gli dice qualcosa come "A questo punto della nostra storia ci vuole chiarezza. C'è una storia che parte dalla pillola rossa e una dalla pillola blu. Quella rossa si attiva con 'ti amo e voglio stare con te', la blu con 'mi piaci, però...'. Non ci sono altre pillole, quindi scegli bene."
> ...



La pillola blu sembra un ricatto bello e buono che indurrebbe alla fuga qualsiasi persona.
Cioè: dopo due scopate ( scusa la crudezza Solenero,  serve per sfrondare un attimo il lato poetico) mi chiedi di scegliere?
Ma tu che faresti , da uomo?

Piuttosto ti dico IO ( sole) cosa intendo fare, e tu sei libero di decidere in base a.


----------



## rewindmee (4 Novembre 2014)

La pillola blu serve a capire in breve che intenzioni ha... è ovvio che vada indorata come tutte le pillole, l'ho scritta senza fronzoli


----------



## Traccia (4 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Sapete, stasera sono di umore nero, più che nero.
> Lui è quasi sparito.
> E' successo qualcosa, qualcosa che non so o non ricordo, che l'ha portato ad allontanarsi da me alla stessa velocità che ci ha avvicinati.
> Sabato sera vado da lui e mi tratta come un'amica qualunque... affettuoso ma amico.
> ...


Cara Sole, la mia sensazione è...prendila con le pinze, spero di sbagliarmi.
Che tu intanto non hai nessuna responsabilità di nulla, nessuna tua azione può aver determinato questo allontanamento. Così nessuna tua azione particolare ne determinerà la variazione, qualora si riavvicinasse. Lascialo libero di scegliere, capire, decidere, fare. Non pressare, non dire, non chiedere. Stai alla finestra e guarda cosa succede. A mio avviso sei stata impeccabile e meravigliosa. E' chiaro (secondo me) che non puoi aver fatto nulla di male in due soli giorni così come non potevi aver fatto di particolarmente speciale in altri due giorni, quelli in cui si era avvicinato. Lui ti ha cercata senza aver fatto niente, lui si è raffreddato senza aver fatto nulla. E' evidente (secondo me) che la differenza non sei tu, quindi mettiti l'animo in pace, non hai sbagliato nulla e non hai fatto nessuna azione riprorevole. Ma la differenza l'ha fatta un terzo evento esterno a voi. E' sicuramente successo qualcosa. Cosa non è dato saperlo. Può essere tutto e niente. Da suaoi semplici 'dubbi esistenziali' alla ex, forse, che è tornata alla carica? magari le è giunta all'orecchio che lui aveva un'altra simpatia....le è scattata la gelosia ed è tornata a riprenderselo? in fondo, lasciati da pochi mesi quando ha cercato te, era veramente pochissimo, nemmeno il tempo di smaltire... Non dico che con te non sia stato (e starà) bene, non dico che sia stato falso, dico solo che al momento c'è qualcosa di più forte che lo sta tenendo lontano da te, e non è un qualcosa che dipende da te. Se fosse veramente la ex (o un'altra) mi 'tornerebbe' anche il fatto che l'ultima sera è stato come un amico, davanti la tv, senza sesso e passione, mi 'tornerebbe' che sta lentando i contatti. 
Cara Sole al momento (a mio avviso) non puoi fare nulla. Lascia perdere le pillole rosse o blu, stai in ritirata, fatti trovare se ti cerca ed allora gli spieghi come ti senti, altrimenti, se non ti cerca, lascia perdere. Che senso ha parlare con chi al momento non vuol sentire? creeresti solo l'effetto contrario a mio avviso. Cosa c'è da chiarire? Cosa puoi andare a dire o a rivendicare o a chiedere ad uno che si sta ponendo così distante? Già il suo comportamento è una risposta. Se mai invece dovesse cercarti lui o riavvicinarsi, al prossimo incontro intimo magari allora si, che gli parli in maniera soft, ma prima boh...io lascerei stare.


----------



## drusilla (4 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Cara Sole, la mia sensazione è...prendila con le pinze, spero di sbagliarmi.
> Che tu intanto non hai nessuna responsabilità di nulla, nessuna tua azione può aver determinato questo allontanamento. Così nessuna tua azione particolare ne determinerà la variazione, qualora si riavvicinasse. Lascialo libero di scegliere, capire, decidere, fare. Non pressare, non dire, non chiedere. Stai alla finestra e guarda cosa succede. A mio avviso sei stata impeccabile e meravigliosa. E' chiaro (secondo me) che non puoi aver fatto nulla di male in due soli giorni così come non potevi aver fatto di particolarmente speciale in altri due giorni, quelli in cui si era avvicinato. Lui ti ha cercata senza aver fatto niente, lui si è raffreddato senza aver fatto nulla. E' evidente (secondo me) che la differenza non sei tu, quindi mettiti l'animo in pace, non hai sbagliato nulla e non hai fatto nessuna azione riprorevole. Ma la differenza l'ha fatta un terzo evento esterno a voi. E' sicuramente successo qualcosa. Cosa non è dato saperlo. Può essere tutto e niente. Da suaoi semplici 'dubbi esistenziali' alla ex, forse, che è tornata alla carica? magari le è giunta all'orecchio che lui aveva un'altra simpatia....le è scattata la gelosia ed è tornata a riprenderselo? in fondo, lasciati da pochi mesi quando ha cercato te, era veramente pochissimo, nemmeno il tempo di smaltire... Non dico che con te non sia stato (e starà) bene, non dico che sia stato falso, dico solo che al momento c'è qualcosa di più forte che lo sta tenendo lontano da te, e non è un qualcosa che dipende da te. Se fosse veramente la ex (o un'altra) mi 'tornerebbe' anche il fatto che l'ultima sera è stato come un amico, davanti la tv, senza sesso e passione, mi 'tornerebbe' che sta lentando i contatti.
> Cara Sole al momento (a mio avviso) non puoi fare nulla. Lascia perdere le pillole rosse o blu, stai in ritirata, fatti trovare se ti cerca ed allora gli spieghi come ti senti, altrimenti, se non ti cerca, lascia perdere. Che senso ha parlare con chi al momento non vuol sentire? creeresti solo l'effetto contrario a mio avviso. Cosa c'è da chiarire? Cosa puoi andare a dire o a rivendicare o a chiedere ad uno che si sta ponendo così distante? Già il suo comportamento è una risposta. Se mai invece dovesse cercarti lui o riavvicinarsi, al prossimo incontro intimo magari allora si, che gli parli in maniera soft, ma prima boh...io lascerei stare.


quoto tutto


----------



## Stark72 (4 Novembre 2014)

Ma na cosa tranquilla sul genere "Dio vede e provvede" impariamo a conoscerci e ad amarci no eh?
Subito certezze granitiche?
Ma perchèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè?????????????
Boh? pillole blu, rosse, a pois.
Addirittura non vedersi per una settimana quando si frequentano appena da due per vedere se c'è ammmmmore.
Per carità, la posizione di Sole è particolare per via dei tragici trascorsi, grande rispetto per questo.
Tuttavia c'è troppa indecisione.
Sarà che io viaggio sempre sul doppio binario, o è sì o è no, il forse non è contemplato.
Mi piaci? ok si parte.
Non sono tanto convinto? lasciamo perdere dai.
Se poi percepisco scarsa convinzione dall'altra parte, arrivederci e grazie, si vede che non è tempo, non è proprio il massimo come inizio.
Insomma, una storia che inizia con mille pipponi a mio avviso parte con il piede sbagliato; in teoria i primi tempi dovrebbero essere i più spensierati.

Firmato.
L'Assolutista.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ma na cosa tranquilla sul genere "Dio vede e provvede" impariamo a conoscerci e ad amarci no eh?
> Subito certezze granitiche?
> Ma perchèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè?????????????
> Boh? pillole blu, rosse, a pois.
> ...



condivido
io l'avrei già chiamato e chiarito.


----------



## Stark72 (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> condivido
> io l'avrei già chiamato e chiarito.


io no, infatti quoto Traccia in tutto.
Se lui c'ha le paturnie è lui che la deve cercare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ma na cosa tranquilla sul genere "Dio vede e provvede" impariamo a conoscerci e ad amarci no eh?
> Subito certezze granitiche?
> Ma perchèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè?????????????
> Boh? pillole blu, rosse, a pois.
> ...


infatti dovrebbe  essere lei a porre il binario che ha intenzione di percorrere, senza aspettare.
perché dovrebbe aspettare le decisioni altrui?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> io no, infatti quoto Traccia in tutto.
> Se lui c'ha le paturnie è lui che la deve cercare.



Allora no ho capito
e ritiro il quoto 
Ma figurati se io sto giorni a pensare a uno che sparisce
Alzo il telefono, gli dico cosa provo, capisco il problema e poi decido e vado avanti.
I tira e molla non mi piacciono


----------



## rewindmee (4 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Se fosse veramente la ex (o un'altra) mi 'tornerebbe' anche il fatto che l'ultima sera è stato come un amico, davanti la tv, senza sesso e passione, mi 'tornerebbe' che sta lentando i contatti.


Non si sarebbero visti per niente... o al massimo avrebbe voluto fare sesso, proprio perchè forse era l'ultimo. Secondo me c'è dell'altro. Magari preoccupazioni che non c'entrano con le donne...


----------



## Tubarao (4 Novembre 2014)

Non sono mai intervenuto nella storia di Solenero lo faccio adesso.

Punto uno e fondamentale: in queste cose non ci sono colpe. Quindi la parola è Bannata.

Secondo: ma non può essere che sto tizio che fino ad oggi si è comportato egregiamente, abbia semplicemente un girello di cazzi suoi ? Può essere tutto e il contrario di tutto. Ma come in un partita a poker, se non vai a vedere non scoprirai il punto dell'altro. Tu invece mi stai già parlando di lasciare il tavolo solo perché............già, perché vuoi lasciare il tavolo ?


----------



## Traccia (4 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ma na cosa tranquilla sul genere "Dio vede e provvede" impariamo a conoscerci e ad amarci no eh?
> Subito certezze granitiche?
> Ma perchèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè?????????????
> Boh? pillole blu, rosse, a pois.
> ...



azzzzzzz
ma che bello questo Ariete che viene fuori. Sei proprio Stark si? 
Putroppo non è sempre così, da piskelletti forse, più si cresce e più ahimè si fanno i conti con tremila delusioni, paure, pipponi, ragionamenti...e queste paranoie, quanto più dall'altra parte *non* c'è chiarezza, tanto più aumentano.
Putroppo trovare una persona 'pura e pronta' al 100% è difficile. C'è sempre un ex, uno strascico, un problema, un qualcosa che ti porti dentro e che ti frena...non giustifica per carità (io sono assolutista come te se mi butto) però succede, ed è un fatto da guardare in faccia. Pertanto è normale a mio avviso che Sole si faccia mille paranoie e pipponi se dall'altra parte non 'sente' quell'entusiasmo che dovrebbe esserci. Ma magari lui ha solo bisogno di tempo, di chiarire questo terzo elemento di disturbo (che non è per forza una persona), chi lo sa.
Quello che dico io è: lasciamo stare le pillole come dici tu, anche quelle a puà , e Sole dovrebbe semplicemente non fare nulla perchè nulla può dire/fare per cambiare le cose. Stare li perchè li di fatto ci sta, e se lui la cerca allora ok, capire, parlare, dire, se lui non la cerca amen. Sarà una risposta bella e buona anche il silenzio e lo sgattaiolamento di lui.


----------



## Traccia (4 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> io no, infatti quoto Traccia in tutto.
> Se lui c'ha le paturnie è lui che la deve cercare.


ah, non avevo capito nemmeno io che eri d'accordo con me. 
si, concordo, ovviamente :up:


----------



## rewindmee (4 Novembre 2014)

Trovata la soluzione... al lavoro gli hanno fatto storie. E lui non sa come dirlo a lei, perchè ci soffre pure lui...


----------



## Traccia (4 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non sono mai intervenuto nella storia di Solenero lo faccio adesso.
> 
> Punto uno e fondamentale: in queste cose non ci sono colpe. Quindi la parola è Bannata.
> 
> Secondo: ma non può essere che sto tizio che fino ad oggi si è comportato egregiamente, abbia semplicemente un girello di cazzi suoi ? Può essere tutto e il contrario di tutto. Ma come in un partita a poker, se non vai a vedere non scoprirai il punto dell'altro. Tu invece mi stai già parlando di lasciare il tavolo solo perché............già, perché vuoi lasciare il tavolo ?


chiarissimo...solo che io non dico di lasciare il tavolo, infatti ho ribadito che se lui la cerca allora lei si farà trovare e parleranno in quel momento,io dico: che senso ha parlare a chi ora per motivi suoi per carità, anche i cazzi suoi come dici tu, non gli va di sentire o sfugge come una saponetta? che risponde che ha mal di testa solo perchè lei lo ha cercato? che fa passare giorni senza cagarti? 
ok, avrà i pensieri suoi, ma a me di stare li a domandare, chiarire, parlare...porprio mi passa la voglia. E non è abbandonare il tavolo, è solo non sprecare voce e tempo a chi per ora non ha predisposizione a sentire.
Magari così gliela rendi facile, la fuga, ma se vuoi restare resti perchè ti va, non perchè te lo chiedo o perchè ti faccio un discorsetto. Anche sticazzi direi di chiarire cose che sono già chiare, e vado avanti. Almeno io faccio così nella vita.
SE POI lui rimanifesterà un poco poco di attenzioni degne di questo nome, allora ok, apriamoci totalmente e parliamo di quello che sentiamo. Ma se lui continua a sparire così, che senso ha cercarlo?
Non dico sia sbagliato anche alzare il telefono e mettere i puntini sulle i. Dico solo che non è il mio stile e di conseguenza non è quello che consiglierei a Sole di fare.

(Ovviamente perchè qui parliamo di pochi mesi e quattro scopate. Se era una storia di anni e trascorsi allora non è che mi comporto così ma caterpillar affronto l'altro e parlo schiettamente. Ma a così poco tempo di distanza, in questa fase embrionale anche no...)


----------



## Stark72 (4 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> azzzzzzz
> ma che bello questo Ariete che viene fuori. Sei proprio Stark si?
> Putroppo non è sempre così, da piskelletti forse, più si cresce e più ahimè si fanno i conti con tremila delusioni, paure, pipponi, ragionamenti...e queste paranoie, quanto più dall'altra parte *non* c'è chiarezza, tanto più aumentano.
> Putroppo trovare una persona 'pura e pronta' al 100% è difficile. C'è sempre un ex, uno strascico, un problema, un qualcosa che ti porti dentro e che ti frena...non giustifica per carità (io sono assolutista come te se mi butto) però succede, ed è un fatto da guardare in faccia. Pertanto è normale a mio avviso che Sole si faccia mille paranoie e pipponi se dall'altra parte non 'sente' quell'entusiasmo che dovrebbe esserci. Ma magari lui ha solo bisogno di tempo, di chiarire questo terzo elemento di disturbo (che non è per forza una persona), chi lo sa.
> Quello che dico io è: lasciamo stare le pillole come dici tu, anche quelle a puà , e Sole dovrebbe semplicemente non fare nulla perchè nulla può dire/fare per cambiare le cose. Stare li perchè li di fatto ci sta, e se lui la cerca allora ok, capire, parlare, dire, se lui non la cerca amen. Sarà una risposta bella e buona anche il silenzio e lo sgattaiolamento di lui.


E stamo a dì le stesse cose con parole diverse 
Certo che il vissuto conta, e mica dico che non sia naturale avere dei timori, dico solo che il vissuto non deve essere paralizzante perché poi entri in una spirale perversa.
Poi, come dice Tuba, magari lui c'ha i cavolacci suoi e sta in fase di rodimento per fatti estranei a lei.
Parlarci per capire se ha qualche problema (generico) può essere utile anche per lui, può vedere che c'è un interesse di lei alle sue cose. Parlarci per dire "aho! ma com'è che non mi ti cachi più?", può essere alquanto controproducente nell'eventualità in cui le motivazioni siano estranee al rapporto con lei.

Non sono lucido, ho bisogno di un caffè!!!!


----------



## Tubarao (4 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> chiarissimo...solo che io non dico di lasciare il tavolo, infatti ho ribadito che se lui la cerca allora lei si farà trovare e parleranno in quel momento,io dico: che senso ha parlare a chi ora per motivi suoi per carità, anche i cazzi suoi come dici tu, non gli va di sentire o sfugge come una saponetta? che risponde che ha mal di testa solo perchè lei lo ha cercato? che fa passare giorni senza cagarti?
> ok, avrà i pensieri suoi, ma a me di stare li a domandare, chiarire, parlare...porprio mi passa la voglia. E non è abbandonare il tavolo, è solo non sprecare voce e tempo a chi per ora non ha predisposizione a sentire.
> Magari così gliela rendi facile, la fuga, ma se vuoi restare resti perchè ti va, non perchè te lo chiedo o perchè ti faccio un discorsetto. Anche sticazzi direi di chiarire cose che sono già chiare, e vado avanti. Almeno io faccio così nella vita.
> SE POI lui rimanifesterà un poco poco di attenzioni degne di questo nome, allora ok, apriamoci totalmente e parliamo di quello che sentiamo. Ma se lui continua a sparire così, che senso ha cercarlo?
> ...


Ma io non mi stavo riferendo a quello che hai scritto tu (che comunque approvo).

Stavo solo dicendo che ho letto molti interventi del tipo: bisogna chiarire, fuggi, aspettalo, chiamalo, digli che l'ami, pillola blu, pillola rossa. A sto punto suggeritele pure di preparare un bigliettino con la scritta: Ti vuoi mettere con me ? (Si - No - Forse) e farglielo passare sotto la porta.

Sto tipo fino ad oggi si è comportato egregiamente. Poi per quindicimila miliardi di motivi possibili non si è fatto sentire o si è fatto sentire poco. 
Invece di fare come la classica mamma che quando il figlio tarda la notte, pensa:
95% è morto
4% sta per morire
1% è con gli amici
il mio suggerimento a Solenero è di fare suo il classico mantra capitolino: E sti cazzi  Le cose si risolveranno quando è tempo, non prima, non dopo.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma io non mi stavo riferendo a quello che hai scritto tu (che comunque approvo).
> 
> Stavo solo dicendo che ho letto molti interventi del tipo: bisogna chiarire, fuggi, aspettalo, chiamalo, digli che l'ami, pillola blu, pillola rossa. A sto punto suggeritele pure di preparare un bigliettino con la scritta: Ti vuoi mettere con me ? (Si - No - Forse) e farglielo passare sotto la porta.
> 
> ...


condivido solo le percentuali della classica mamma

Per il resto se scompari e anche lontanamente mi consideri qualcosa in più di una scopata dovresti sentire il bisogno di dirmi anche un "guarda è un brutto momento, ti penso, ma ho bisogno di stare tranquillo qualche giorno. Non farti film , va tutto bene per quel che riguarda noi".
Se sparisci io non perdo film a farmi film ma non sto ad aspettare e ti chiedo cosa succede. Se ti da fastidio che lo faccio, mi sono fatta la mia idea e stai certo che non ti rompo più.
Dopodichè io resto dell'idea che se tieni a una persona un decimo di secondo per lei, nell'arco delle 24 ore, lo trovi. Ma questa è un mio modo di vivere le relazioni.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> condivido solo le percentuali della classica mamma
> 
> Per il resto se scompari e anche lontanamente mi consideri qualcosa in più di una scopata dovresti sentire il bisogno di dirmi anche un "guarda è un brutto momento, ti penso, ma ho bisogno di stare tranquillo qualche giorno. Non farti film , va tutto bene per quel che riguarda noi".
> Se sparisci io non perdo film a farmi film ma non sto ad aspettare e ti chiedo cosa succede. Se ti da fastidio che lo faccio, mi sono fatta la mia idea e stai certo che non ti rompo più.
> *Dopodichè io resto dell'idea che se tieni a una persona un decimo di secondo per lei, nell'arco delle 24 ore, lo trovi. Ma questa è un mio modo di vivere le relazioni*.


Ed ecco perché fra di noi potrà esserci solo sesso torbido e selvaggio. 

Tu lo sai che esistono anche altre persone come me, che hanno il rapporto che hanno con il telefono.


----------



## Traccia (4 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> E stamo a dì le stesse cose con parole diverse
> Certo che il vissuto conta, e mica dico che non sia naturale avere dei timori, dico solo che il vissuto non deve essere paralizzante perché poi entri in una spirale perversa.
> Poi, come dice Tuba, magari lui c'ha i cavolacci suoi e sta in fase di rodimento per fatti estranei a lei.
> Parlarci per capire se ha qualche problema (generico) può essere utile anche per lui, può vedere che c'è un interesse di lei alle sue cose. Parlarci per dire "aho! ma com'è che non mi ti cachi più?", può essere alquanto controproducente nell'eventualità in cui le motivazioni siano estranee al rapporto con lei.
> ...


il caffè fa male. 
meglio ginseng o quello d'orzo
o, il top, spremuta d'arancia


----------



## Traccia (4 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma io non mi stavo riferendo a quello che hai scritto tu (che comunque approvo).
> 
> Stavo solo dicendo che ho letto molti interventi del tipo: bisogna chiarire, fuggi, aspettalo, chiamalo, digli che l'ami, pillola blu, pillola rossa. A sto punto suggeritele pure di preparare un bigliettino con la scritta: Ti vuoi mettere con me ? (Si - No - Forse) e farglielo passare sotto la porta.
> 
> ...


esatto
Magda, e allora lo vedi che la cosa è reciproca?


----------



## Stark72 (4 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> il caffè fa male.
> meglio ginseng o quello d'orzo
> o, il top, spremuta d'arancia


ginseng bono
l'orzo me sento male solo con l'odore


----------



## Tubarao (4 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> esatto
> Magda, e allora lo vedi che la cosa è reciproca?


Vai a comprare il prosciutto


----------



## rewindmee (4 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ed ecco perché fra di noi potrà esserci solo sesso torbido e selvaggio.
> 
> Tu lo sai che esistono anche altre persone come me, che hanno il rapporto che hanno con il telefono.


Per me potrebbe anche non esistere... segnali di fumo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> il caffè fa male.
> meglio *ginseng* o quello d'orzo
> o, il top, spremuta d'arancia


dove lo trovi tu?
di solito è semplicemente un concentrato di zucchero che fa più male del caffè


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Ed ecco perché fra di noi potrà esserci solo sesso torbido e selvaggio*.
> 
> Tu lo sai che esistono anche altre persone come me, che hanno il rapporto che hanno con il telefono.


Certo che lo so, ci sfanculeremmo dopo due giorno, e va benissimo
Nell'attesa divento Siberia però


----------



## Traccia (4 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Per me potrebbe anche non esistere... segnali di fumo



io odio stare a telefono
rispondo una volta si, cinque no
le donne poi sono le più prolisse e chiacchierone (ore ed ore a dire il nulla!!! cose che puoi riassumere in cinque minuti) e le amiche mie lo sanno che non rispondo mai o quasi
ai miei amici maschi, col dono della sintesi allora si, ma non sempre nemmeno li,dipende se sono in vena (spesso no)
i miei uomini si sono sempre regolati di conseguenza
all'inizio qualcuno la prendeva male ma la maggioranza no, perchè per fortuna il dna maschile, spesso, col telefono ha il mio stesso rapporto disinteressato


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> io odio stare a telefono
> rispondo una volta si, cinque no
> le donne poi sono le più prolisse e chiacchierone (ore ed ore a dire il nulla!!! cose che puoi riassumere in cinque minuti) e le amiche mie lo sanno che non rispondo mai o quasi
> ai miei amici maschi, col dono della sintesi allora si, ma non sempre nemmeno li,dipende se sono in vena (spesso no)
> ...


Per chiarire non parlo di telefonate fiume. che comunque mi piacciono ma non mi sento di chiedere
Ti faccio un esempio scemo: apro gli occhi, sei il mio primo pensiero, prendo il cell e ti mando un buongiono, piuttosto che una faccina con il sorriso
Fine
Possiamo anche non sentirci durante il giorno e augurarci la buona notte a fine 
Ma se stai con me, non esiste che passano giorni senza un segnale che sono nei tuoi pensieri.
Ma io sono così con tutte le persone a cui voglio bene: partendo dai miei genitori arrivando ai miei due amici del cuore


----------



## Tubarao (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per chiarire non parlo di telefonate fiume. che comunque mi piacciono ma non mi sento di chiedere
> Ti faccio un esempio scemo: apro gli occhi, sei il mio primo pensiero, prendo il cell e ti mando un buongiono, piuttosto che una faccina con il sorriso
> Fine
> Possiamo anche non sentirci durante il giorno e augurarci la buona notte a fine
> ...


E io vedrei il tuo messaggio con la faccina che sorride e penserei: Che dolce Farfalla dopo le rispondo. Dopo. Molto dopo. Dopissimo. Doperrimo.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E io vedrei il tuo messaggio con la faccina che sorride e penserei: Che dolce Farfalla dopo le rispondo. Dopo. Molto dopo. Dopissimo. Doperrimo.


e lo so
Per questo aspetto il primo o poi......

Tuba però vuole dire che in quel dopo, molto dopo, dopissimo io non ti sono venuta in mente. Altriemnti spiegami perchè non fare un gesto da un secondo


----------



## Traccia (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per chiarire non parlo di telefonate fiume. che comunque mi piacciono ma non mi sento di chiedere
> Ti faccio un esempio scemo: apro gli occhi, sei il mio primo pensiero, prendo il cell e ti mando un buongiono, piuttosto che una faccina con il sorriso
> Fine
> Possiamo anche non sentirci durante il giorno e augurarci la buona notte a fine
> ...


si chiarissimo, io parlavo in generale visto che si parlava di rapporti ostici col telefono. Capisco il tuo approccio, è condivisibile: alzi il telefono, chiami, chiarisci e ok. Va bene, ognuno hai il suo modo.
Io invece seguo più il metodo capitolino "sticazzi": se c'è qualcosa da dirmi vieni e mi parli, mi troverai presente (dipende fino a quando, non sto certo a fare penelope), ma se continui nella distanza e sparisci, apposto così. Soprattutto in una storia di pochissimo tempo. Il suo silenzio ed allontanamento è per me una risposta più che valida.


----------



## Stark72 (4 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Traccia (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> e lo so
> Per questo aspetto il primo o poi......
> 
> Tuba però vuole dire che in quel dopo, molto dopo, dopissimo io non ti sono venuta in mente. Altriemnti spiegami perchè non fare un gesto da un secondo



mannò, non è per forza così, magari vieni in mente mille volte ma uno non ha il tempo o la voglia di rispondere come si deve...non è mancanza di attenzione, è che il tempo poi passa così...succede spesso anche a me...
ancora devo rispondere ad un messaggio di una amica del liceo (che mi ha ritrovato chiedendo il mio numero ad un'altra amica in comune) e mi ha chiesto di fare un pranzo...il suo messaggio risale a luglio...prima o poi le risponderò...
questo è il caso più scandaloso, lo so. Ma passano davvero giorni e giorni a volte prima di rispondere. E non è perchè uno non ci pensa, è solo che magari boh, lo farai dopo. Senza nessun particolare problema


----------



## Stark72 (4 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ...il suo messaggio risale a luglio...prima o poi le risponderò...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (4 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> si chiarissimo, io parlavo in generale visto che si parlava di rapporti ostici col telefono. Capisco il tuo approccio, è condivisibile: alzi il telefono, chiami, chiarisci e ok. Va bene, ognuno hai il suo modo.
> Io invece seguo più il metodo capitolino "sticazzi": se c'è qualcosa da dirmi vieni e mi parli, mi troverai presente (dipende fino a quando, non sto certo a fare penelope), ma se continui nella distanza e sparisci, apposto così. Soprattutto in una storia di pochissimo tempo. Il suo silenzio ed allontanamento è per me una risposta più che valida.


Caspita,  magarii e' così.  Ma si tratta di semplici 48h. 

Io proverei a fargli una semplice telefonata, per sapere se sta bene,  per poi tirare magari una conclusione perche' gia' si capisce dai toni se gli i fa piacere sentirti e se ha voglia di vederti o se costituisce 'un problema'.

Senza inutili recriminazioni nel caso.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> *mannò, non è per forza così, magari vieni in mente mille volte ma uno non ha il tempo o la voglia di rispondere come si deve...non è mancanza di attenzione, è che il tempo poi passa così...*succede spesso anche a me...
> ancora devo rispondere ad un messaggio di una amica del liceo (che mi ha ritrovato chiedendo il mio numero ad un'altra amica in comune) e mi ha chiesto di fare un pranzo...il suo messaggio risale a luglio...prima o poi le risponderò...
> questo è il caso più scandaloso, lo so. Ma passano davvero giorni e giorni a volte prima di rispondere. E non è perchè uno non ci pensa, è solo che magari boh, lo farai dopo. Senza nessun particolare problema


Il neretto. Preciso preciso. Potrei averlo scritto io. :up:


----------



## rewindmee (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> e lo so
> Per questo aspetto il primo o poi......
> 
> Tuba però vuole dire che in quel dopo, molto dopo, dopissimo io non ti sono venuta in mente. Altriemnti spiegami perchè non fare un gesto da un secondo


Io penso a un sacco di gente, ma non glielo dico mica subito


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> mannò, non è per forza così, magari vieni in mente mille volte ma uno *non ha il tempo o la voglia di rispondere* come si deve...non è mancanza di attenzione, è che il tempo poi passa così...succede spesso anche a me...
> ancora devo rispondere ad un messaggio di una amica del liceo (che mi ha ritrovato chiedendo il mio numero ad un'altra amica in comune) e mi ha chiesto di fare un pranzo...il suo messaggio risale a luglio...prima o poi le risponderò...
> questo è il caso più scandaloso, lo so. Ma passano davvero giorni e giorni a volte prima di rispondere. E non è perchè uno non ci pensa, è solo che magari boh, lo farai dopo. Senza nessun particolare problema



il temppo sono due secondi: ti capita di fare pipì? Ecco in quei due minuti invii un sms
La voglia mi preoccupa molto di più
Il come si deve: mica ti chiedo una poesia. Basta un ciao


----------



## Traccia (4 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Caspita,  magarii e' così.  Ma si tratta di semplici 48h.
> 
> Io proverei a fargli una semplice telefonata, per sapere se sta bene,  per poi tirare magari una conclusione perche' gia' si capisce dai toni se gli i fa piacere sentirti e se ha voglia di vederti o se costituisce 'un problema'.
> 
> Senza inutili recriminazioni nel caso.



si chiaro...ma se io fossi 'dall'altra parte' e mi sto dileguando (o ci sto pensando, o non lo so, o ho i cazzi miei) e mi telefona per capire, mi sentirei... in gabbia, alle strette, spalle al muro, soffocare e non saprei che dire. Una scusa,bugia, dire che sono confuso, la verità?, booooh.
A sto punto è meglio lasciarlo libero di essere se stesso, di fare quello che sente, e che lui si faccia avanti verso di lei quando e se se la sente, sennò amen.
Non l'avrei questa voglia di chiamarlo. Ma zero assoluto proprio.


----------



## Traccia (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> il temppo sono due secondi: ti capita di fare pipì? Ecco in quei due minuti invii un sms
> La voglia mi preoccupa molto di più
> Il come si deve: mica ti chiedo una poesia. Basta un ciao



si ma boh.
Lo so
me lo dicono mille volte
non so perchè
boh
poi magari faccio i ciao quando uno meno se l'aspetta èèè
sennò non lo so perchè
passa il tempo così


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Io penso a un sacco di gente, ma non glielo dico mica subito


infatti non parlo di un sacco di gente


----------



## disincantata (4 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> si chiaro...ma se io fossi 'dall'altra parte' e mi sto dileguando (o ci sto pensando, o non lo so, o ho i cazzi miei) e mi telefona per capire, mi sentirei... in gabbia, alle strette, spalle al muro, soffocare e non saprei che dire. Una scusa,bugia, dire che sono confuso, la verità?, booooh.
> A sto punto è meglio lasciarlo libero di essere se stesso, di fare quello che sente, e che lui si faccia avanti verso di lei quando e se se la sente, sennò amen.
> Non l'avrei questa voglia di chiamarlo. Ma zero assoluto proprio.


Ad esserne capaci la cosa migliore.  Sole pero' soffre la situazione, quindi inutile dilaniarsi  nel  dubbio.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> si chiaro...ma se io fossi 'dall'altra parte' *e mi sto dileguando *(o ci sto pensando, o non lo so, o ho i cazzi miei) e mi telefona per capire, mi sentirei... in gabbia, alle strette, spalle al muro, soffocare e non saprei che dire. Una scusa,bugia, dire che sono confuso, la verità?, booooh.
> A sto punto è meglio lasciarlo libero di essere se stesso, di fare quello che sente, e che lui si faccia avanti verso di lei quando e se se la sente, sennò amen.
> Non l'avrei questa voglia di chiamarlo. Ma zero assoluto proprio.


e non hai i coglioni per dirmelo?
Vedi che faccio bene a farmi i film allora?
E comunque dipende molto da quanto lei tiene a questa persona
Sti cazzi lo dici di qualcuno del quale non ti frega nulla


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> si ma boh.
> Lo so
> me lo dicono mille volte
> non so perchè
> ...



Semplicemente mancanza di voglia
Ognuno di noi è diverso
Io non potrei stare con una persona così, probabilmente tu non potresti stare con me


----------



## Traccia (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> e non hai i coglioni per dirmelo?
> Vedi che faccio bene a farmi i film allora?
> E comunque dipende molto da quanto lei tiene a questa persona
> Sti cazzi lo dici di qualcuno del quale non ti frega nulla



o ci sta pensando avevo aggiunto tra parentesi.
Magari una telefonata può 'forzare' un pensiero ancora non chiaro in primis a lui stesso?
diamogli tempo e stiamo a guardare cosa fa...questo è il mio messaggio.
non avrei fretta di capire anche perchè forse nemmeno lui ha capito
stiamo a guardare vivendo e tanto le cose si chiariranno da sole...


----------



## Eratò (4 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> io odio stare a telefonorispondo una volta si, cinque nole donne poi sono le più prolisse e chiacchierone (ore ed ore a dire il nulla!!! cose che puoi riassumere in cinque minuti) e le amiche mie lo sanno che non rispondo mai o quasiai miei amici maschi, col dono della sintesi allora si, ma non sempre nemmeno li,dipende se sono in vena (spesso no)i miei uomini si sono sempre regolati di conseguenzaall'inizio qualcuno la prendeva male ma la maggioranza no, perchè per fortuna il dna maschile, spesso, col telefono ha il mio stesso rapporto disinteressato


Caspita Traccia quando hai ragione!Io ho amiche che coi squilli fanno veni' un nervoso e quando le richiami starebbero per ore a racconta' tutta la loro vita....E parla parla parla...Che poi uno puo'anche avere anche 1000 pensieri per la testa e il tempo per mandare il messagino veramente non ce l'ha....


----------



## Traccia (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Semplicemente mancanza di voglia
> Ognuno di noi è diverso
> Io non potrei stare con una persona così, probabilmente tu non potresti stare con me



:uper fortuna siamo etero allora


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> :uper fortuna siamo etero allora



:up::up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Caspita Traccia quando hai ragione!Io ho amiche che coi squilli fanno veni' un nervoso e quando le richiami starebbero per ore a racconta' tutta la loro vita....E parla parla parla...Che poi uno puo'anche avere anche 1000 pensieri per la testa e il* tempo *per mandare il messagino veramente non ce l'ha....


insisto che è la voglia che non c'è non il tempo
E' una questione di priorità e ognuno ha le sue
Nei due secondi in cui (e lo facciamo tutti) in una giornata di merda, incasinata come poche, faccio pipì preferisco guardare il colore delle piastrelle che scriverti ciao


----------



## Stark72 (4 Novembre 2014)

Io sto ancora con le lacrime per l'amica di Traccia che aspetta la risposta da luglio :dance:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Io sto ancora con le lacrime per l'amica di Traccia che aspetta la risposta da luglio :dance:



Quella è semplice mancanza di educazione.


----------



## Eratò (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> insisto che è la voglia che non c'è non il tempo
> E' una questione di priorità e ognuno ha le sue
> Nei due secondi in cui (e lo facciamo tutti) in una giornata di merda, incasinata come poche, faccio pipì preferisco guardare il colore delle piastrelle che scriverti ciao


Beh fare pipi e contemporaneamente scrivere ciao a me mi viene difficile:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Io sto ancora con le lacrime per l'amica di Traccia che aspetta la risposta da luglio :dance:



Le lacrime ti vengono quando mi rispondi e ti mando a fanculo


----------



## Stark72 (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Le lacrime ti vengono quando mi rispondi e ti mando a fanculo


Io purtroppo devo vivere attaccato al telefono per il maledetto lavoro che faccio 
E' pressoché impossibile che non risponda


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Io purtroppo devo vivere attaccato al telefono per il maledetto lavoro che faccio
> E' pressoché impossibile che non risponda



Ma per l'amore del cielo distinguiamo i temi prima di mettere  troppa carne al fuoco.
Si stava parlando di Solenero.
Tutti siamo d'accordo che il buonsenso sta sempre nel mezzo?
Giusto non farsi i film in testa, giustissimo non pressare , ancora più giusto pensare positivamente e non fasciarsi la testa prima del tempo.
Poi però mi dovreste spiegare come mai in Italia siamo 60 milioni e circolano almeno 120 milioni di telefonini ( arrotondo a difetto) se tutti siamo così snob da " guarda, è perché ce l'ho ma fosse per me lo userei come rialzo per  non far ballare il tavolino al bar".


----------



## Stark72 (4 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> " guarda, è perché ce l'ho ma fosse per me lo userei come rialzo per  non far ballare il tavolino al bar".


Perché poi alla fine la verità è che presumo dipenda più che altro da chi ci telefona e da chi ci scrive.
Lady Godiva mi rispondeva ogni tanto, anche a distanza di ore. Se la cercavo dovevo provare 6 o 7 volte prima di farmi rispondere (con gigantesco rodimento di culo, soprattutto quando era qualcosa di urgente).
Poi però per chi diceva lei si portava il cellulare anche al bagno.


----------



## Fantastica (4 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Beh fare pipi e contemporaneamente scrivere ciao a me mi viene difficile:rotfl:


Viene meglio con la cacca.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Beh fare pipi e contemporaneamente scrivere ciao a me mi viene difficile:rotfl:


Non la fai seduta?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Perché poi alla fine la verità è che presumo dipenda più che altro da chi ci telefona e da chi ci scrive.
> Lady Godiva mi rispondeva ogni tanto, anche a distanza di ore. Se la cercavo dovevo provare 6 o 7 volte prima di farmi rispondere (con gigantesco rodimento di culo, soprattutto quando era qualcosa di urgente).
> Poi però per chi diceva lei si portava il cellulare anche al bagno.


Questo é la dimostrazione di quello che dico. Se ci tieni....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Perché poi alla fine la verità è che presumo dipenda più che altro da chi ci telefona e da chi ci scrive.
> Lady Godiva mi rispondeva ogni tanto, anche a distanza di ore. Se la cercavo dovevo provare 6 o 7 volte prima di farmi rispondere (con gigantesco rodimento di culo, soprattutto quando era qualcosa di urgente).
> Poi però per chi diceva lei si portava il cellulare anche al bagno.



Hai centrato il punto, anche se con un esempio limite.
Poi sono la prima a essere convinta che esistono persone per cui il telefono è veramente un impiccio e preferiscono altri mezzi di comunicazione. Nel momento in cui conosci la persona, sono d'accordo anch'io che è inutile cercare di farle cambiare atteggiamento: mi limito a ricordare che esiste il buonsenso che se non altro mi fa dare il giusto peso a un determinato ritardo.


----------



## Traccia (4 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Io sto ancora con le lacrime per l'amica di Traccia che aspetta la risposta da luglio :dance:



"abbboriggeno, ma io e te..." :rotfl:


----------



## Traccia (4 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Caspita Traccia quando hai ragione!Io ho amiche che coi squilli fanno veni' un nervoso e quando le richiami starebbero per ore a racconta' tutta la loro vita....*E parla parla parla*...Che poi uno puo'anche avere anche 1000 pensieri per la testa e il tempo per mandare il messagino veramente non ce l'ha....



io quando leggo alcuni nomi sul display ho il tasto 'ignore' automatico
ma il bello è che cmq mi cercano sempre ugualmente
e mi mettono anche i 'mi manchi' sulla bacheca FB o via sms o 'rispondi stronza' e carinerie così
mi vogliono bene lo stesso
perchè poi, quando sono in vena, quella volta in cui mi va e le onoro delle mie orecchie , evidentemente ciucciano talmente tanto nettare che sono disposte alle non risposte precedenti
non ho altre spiegazioni altrimenti
non siamo stronze a noi che non ce va de chiacchierà, è che ci disegnano così 
e parlano parlano parlano...ahahahah hai espresso esattamente i miei stessi pensieri


----------



## Traccia (4 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quella è semplice mancanza di educazione.


evvabbè 
pazienza


----------



## rewindmee (4 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> *non siamo stronze a noi che non ce va de chiacchierà*, è che ci disegnano così
> e parlano parlano parlano...ahahahah hai espresso esattamente i miei stessi pensieri


Siamo fatti l'uno per l'altra :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> io quando leggo alcuni nomi sul display ho il tasto 'ignore' automatico
> ma il bello è che cmq mi cercano sempre ugualmente
> e mi mettono anche i 'mi manchi' sulla bacheca FB o via sms o 'rispondi stronza' e carinerie così
> mi vogliono bene lo stesso
> ...


No darei mai il mio numero a persone che poi metto in ignore automatico
Che senso ha?


----------



## Eratò (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non la fai seduta?


Quando sto fuori casa faccio dei giochi di equilibrio formidabili
Ma a parte gli scherzi e vero...dipende molto anche dalla persona in 
questione


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Quando sto fuori casa faccio dei giochi di equilibrio formidabili
> *Ma a parte gli scherzi e vero...dipende molto anche dalla persona in
> questione*


:up::up:


----------



## Traccia (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> insisto che è la voglia che non c'è non il tempo
> E' una questione di priorità e ognuno ha le sue
> Nei due secondi in cui (e lo facciamo tutti) in una giornata di merda, incasinata come poche, faccio pipì preferisco guardare il colore delle piastrelle che scriverti ciao



si ok, 
vabbè, e quindi?
ok, è anche così.
Ma mica sono costretta a dover dire ciao per forza se non mi va?
poi magari lo dirò quando ne ho voglia, con tutta la presenza di me stessa del mondo.
Non è peggio un ciao controvoglia e forzato rispetto ad uno 'per dovere sennò l'altro pensa che sono stronza, per educazione, perchè ci rimane male, perchè da piccoli ci hanno insegnato che si fa, e blablabla'?
Anche sticazzi.
Tanto, che voglio bene alle persone lo dimostro in tanti modi. E chi mi è accanto da tantissimi anni, mi cerca e non mi molla (non parlo solo di uomini) è perchè aldilà dei miei 'non ciao' c'è tanta, tanta, ma taaaaaaanta altra roba.
A me se uno non risponde non me ne frega un caxxo, non me la lego, non ci rimango male, nemmeno aspetto e non sono quella che dice 'NON CHIAMI MAI..SE NON CHIAMASSI IO...' frasi che detesto e che per fortuna hanno smesso di usare con me perchè attaccavo. Gli ammorbamenti anche no.
Semplicemente... ognuno ha i suoi modi...


----------



## Traccia (4 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Perché poi alla fine la verità è che presumo dipenda più che altro da chi ci telefona e da chi ci scrive.
> Lady Godiva mi rispondeva ogni tanto, anche a distanza di ore. Se la cercavo dovevo provare 6 o 7 volte prima di farmi rispondere (con gigantesco rodimento di culo, soprattutto quando era qualcosa di urgente).
> Poi però per chi diceva lei si portava il cellulare anche al bagno.



esatto...io faccio proprio come Lady G.
ehehehehehehheheeh
paro paro
a chi interessa a me ovvio che rispondo, e tempestivamente pure (anche se non rompo i cojoni chiamando)
ma quanto è simpatica sta donna


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> si ok,
> vabbè, e quindi?
> ok, è anche così.
> Ma mica sono costretta a dover dire ciao per forza se non mi va?
> ...


Stiamo facendo due discorsi diversi
Ci mancherebbe che mi scrivi controvoglia, ma il fatto che abbiamo una storia e tu non senta il bisogno di un secondo della tua giornata per me a me fa pensare che tutto questo "sentimento" "interesse" non ci sia.
A me. Non dico sia così per forza.
Appunto ognuno ha i suoi modi.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> esatto...io faccio proprio come Lady G.
> ehehehehehehheheeh
> paro paro
> *a chi interessa a me ovvio che rispondo, e tempestivamente pure* (anche se non rompo i cojoni chiamando)
> ma quanto è simpatica sta donna


E allora stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa


----------



## Traccia (4 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Io purtroppo devo vivere attaccato al telefono per il maledetto lavoro che faccio
> E' pressoché impossibile che non risponda



io alle chiamate di lavoro faccio fare mezzo squillo
sono operativissima
e diretta al sodo
putroppo anche tra colleghi ci sono quelli più prolissi che si perdono in meandri e quelli li devi riportare all'obiettivo senza dispersioni
faccio così solitamente ed è ovvio che a lavoro rispondo sempre, ci mancherebbe


----------



## Traccia (4 Novembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Viene meglio con la cacca.


ahahahahhah :rotfl::rotfl:
si vero
perchè a volte si concilia bene anche con la persona a cui stai rispondendo :carneval:


----------



## Traccia (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No darei mai il mio numero a persone che poi metto in ignore automatico
> Che senso ha?


perchè ogni tanto la vena mi viene 
ma per le persone che se sai che quando rispondi non ti mollano prima di 30 minuti con le rogne e gioie della propria vita della quale *in quel momento *nonmenepofregàdemeno, GNAPOSSOFA'!!!!!!
quindi rimanderò al momento più propizio, quando sarò in vena.
se richiamano
sennò sticazzi


----------



## Traccia (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E allora stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa


certo ma quelli del telefono in bagno sono casi limite, no? sono casi di forte interesse.
Poi ci sono i casi 'vie di mezzo' che son quelli che dicevo prima: non è che ad una amica o un amico, o un compagno con cui sto da anni, je rispondo immediatamente, li me la prendo comoda e con i miei tempi che ti dicevo prima...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> certo ma quelli del telefono in bagno sono casi limite, no? sono casi di forte interesse.
> Poi ci sono i casi 'vie di mezzo' che son quelli che dicevo prima: non è che ad una amica o un amico, o un compagno con cui sto da anni, je rispondo immediatamente, li me la prendo comoda e con i miei tempi che ti dicevo prima...



io sto parlando di relazioni. 
Poi io sono così' anche con gli amici, ma non mi aspetto che gli amici mi rispondano all'istante. Ma se lo fanno dopo una settimana, qualche domanda me la pongo.
Altrimenti non sarei amica di Tuba con il quale per altro faccio prima a comunicare in mp che con il telefono 
Sicuramente non sto due giorni interi senza sentire anche solo con un messaggio i miei due amici del cuore e per loro è la stessa cosa e sento i miei genitori tutti i giorni.
con mio marito dopo 28 anni può capitare che lo devo richiamare perchè sono in ufficio o altro ma di sicuro non passa più di un'ora


----------



## Stark72 (4 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> esatto...io faccio proprio come Lady G.
> ehehehehehehheheeh
> paro paro
> a chi interessa a me ovvio che rispondo, e tempestivamente pure (anche se non rompo i cojoni chiamando)
> *ma quanto è simpatica sta donna*


stronza


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> si ok,
> vabbè, e quindi?
> ok, è anche così.
> Ma mica sono costretta a dover dire ciao per forza se non mi va?
> ...



Avere un cattivo rapporto col telefono significa a mio avviso che non lo trovi il mezzo ideale per esprimere pensieri, sentimenti o per far capire quanto tieni alle persone. E questo è in linea con quanto scrivi qui sopra, e mi trovi d'accordo. Considera che a volte ( vedi storia a 600km di distanza  può essere uno dei pochissimi per non dire l'unico modo funzionale di interagire in certi momenti.
Il fatto invece di ignorare completamente chi ti chiede un contatto ( e non sto parlando dell'amica chiacchierona che non ha altri mezzi per sfogarsi e ti tiene ore al telefono per parlare del nulla) o chi non risponde a una tua chiamata significa probabilmente che non riveste una grande importanza nella tua vita.
Rispetto lo stato d'animo di chi posticipa il momento della risposta senza malizia alcuna o senza che questo significhi una mancanza di pensiero ( come te o tuba sostenete di fare): ma questo stato d'animo non  ha niente a che fare con la mancanza di tempo e l'essere indaffarati.
Il posticipare comunque dovrebbe essere sempre dentro un periodo di tempo ragionevole e consono alla situazione e al tipo di legame tra i due interlocutori ( vedi buonsenso già  citato): ed effettivamente, più che educazione di chiama rispetto.


----------



## Minerva (4 Novembre 2014)

io  evito direttamente di dare il numero alle persone che mi annoiano o rispondo brevemente perché la non risposta obbliga l'altro ad un'attesa che lo "impegna " in qualche modo e non mi pare né educato,  né opportuno.vanno rispettati i tempi anche degli altri

se fossi dall'altra parte  invece ,non telefonerei più e se ha voglia cercherà lui barra lei


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Avere un cattivo rapporto col telefono significa a mio avviso che non lo trovi il mezzo ideale per esprimere pensieri, sentimenti o per far capire quanto tieni alle persone. E questo è in linea con quanto scrivi qui sopra, e mi trovi d'accordo. Considera che a volte ( vedi storia a 600km di distanza  può essere uno dei pochissimi per non dire l'unico modo funzionale di interagire in certi momenti.
> Il fatto invece di ignorare completamente chi ti chiede un contatto ( e non sto parlando dell'amica chiacchierona che non ha altri mezzi per sfogarsi e ti tiene ore al telefono per parlare del nulla) o chi non risponde a una tua chiamata significa probabilmente che non riveste una grande importanza nella tua vita.
> Rispetto lo stato d'animo di chi posticipa il momento della risposta senza malizia alcuna o senza che questo significhi una mancanza di pensiero ( come te o tuba sostenete di fare): ma questo stato d'animo non ha niente a che fare con la mancanza di tempo e l'essere indaffarati.
> Il posticipare comunque dovrebbe essere sempre dentro un periodo di tempo ragionevole e consono alla situazione e al tipo di legame tra i due interlocutori ( vedi buonsenso già citato): ed effettivamente, più che educazione di chiama rispetto.


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io evito direttamente di dare il numero alle persone che mi annoiano o rispondo brevemente perché la non risposta obbliga l'altro ad un'attesa che lo "impegna " in qualche modo e non mi pare né educato, né opportuno.vanno rispettati i tempi anche degli altri
> 
> se fossi dall'altra parte invece ,non telefonerei più e se ha voglia cercherà lui barra lei



DOVE E' LA GIUSTIFICA?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Traccia (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> io sto parlando di relazioni.
> Poi io sono così' anche con gli amici, ma non mi aspetto che gli amici mi rispondano all'istante. Ma se lo fanno dopo una settimana, qualche domanda me la pongo.
> Altrimenti non sarei amica di Tuba con il quale per altro faccio prima a comunicare in mp che con il telefono
> Sicuramente non sto due giorni interi senza sentire anche solo con un messaggio i miei due amici del cuore e per loro è la stessa cosa e sento i miei genitori tutti i giorni.
> con mio marito dopo 28 anni può capitare che lo devo richiamare perchè sono in ufficio o altro ma di sicuro non passa più di un'ora



vedi? a me totalmente diverso.
I miei genitori se li sento una volta a settimana è grasso che cola, a volte passano anche due settimane (devo dire che li ho 'abituati' io così, ormai sono stati addomesticati ai miei tempi e non rompono più le scatole, a volte capita che mi chiamino che sto all'estero e lo apprendono in quel momento )
i miei amici no, passano anche settimane senza sentirci, ai messaggi sono sicuramente più presente, molto più predisposta ai WA/sms/mail che alle teleofonate dove mi sento braccata e soffocata dalla valanga di parole dall'altra parte, sono allergica,
con le mie attuali frequentazioni mi sento tutti i giorni, ma messaggi spot di presenza (per far capire che c'è interesse), non quante volte fai pipì al giorno.
Mio ex marito (che aveva la telefonata facile) alla fine si era abituato e adeguato ad i miei tempi, simili a quelli di lady G indicati da stark. Non richiamavo mai, quandolo facevo mi cazziava che me la tiravo, ma tanto se era importante mi avrebbe mandato un messaggio. Negli altri casi era solo per fare due chiacchiere (anche no, ci si vede la sera, che se dovemo di mille volte al giorno per telefono???).
Vabbè.
Con questo mio approccio mi veniva da dire a Sole: fatti la tua vita tranquilla e vedi lui che fa. Se ti chiama e vi rivedrete benissimo, chiarirete. Se non ti chiama e si defila amen così.


----------



## Traccia (4 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Avere un cattivo rapporto col telefono significa a mio avviso che non lo trovi il mezzo ideale per esprimere pensieri, sentimenti o per far capire quanto tieni alle persone. E questo è in linea con quanto scrivi qui sopra, e mi trovi d'accordo. Considera che a volte ( vedi storia a 600km di distanza  può essere uno dei pochissimi per non dire l'unico modo funzionale di interagire in certi momenti.
> Il fatto invece di ignorare completamente chi ti chiede un contatto ( e non sto parlando dell'amica chiacchierona che non ha altri mezzi per sfogarsi e ti tiene ore al telefono per parlare del nulla) o chi non risponde a una tua chiamata significa probabilmente che non riveste una grande importanza nella tua vita.
> Rispetto lo stato d'animo di chi posticipa il momento della risposta senza malizia alcuna o senza che questo significhi una mancanza di pensiero ( come te o tuba sostenete di fare): ma questo stato d'animo non  ha niente a che fare con la mancanza di tempo e l'essere indaffarati.
> Il posticipare comunque dovrebbe essere sempre dentro un periodo di tempo ragionevole e consono alla situazione e al tipo di legame tra i due interlocutori ( vedi buonsenso già  citato): ed effettivamente, più che educazione di chiama rispetto.


non ho ben capito tutto ma mi sa a sensazione che hai detto cose corrette e che dovrei approfondire
poi rileggo con calma


----------



## Minerva (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> DOVE E' LA GIUSTIFICA?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


sono fuggita con rabarbaro , un colpo di testa.


----------



## viola di mare (4 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io evito direttamente di dare il numero alle persone che mi annoiano o rispondo brevemente perché la non risposta obbliga l'altro ad un'attesa che lo "impegna " in qualche modo e non mi pare né educato, né opportuno.vanno rispettati i tempi anche degli altri
> 
> se fossi dall'altra parte invece ,non telefonerei più e se ha voglia cercherà lui barra lei



quoto,
poi però ci sono quelli/e che iniziano a farti 30 chiamate, attaccano su whatsapp "oii" e poi "mi puoi rispondere è importante" e tu stai lavorando/cucinando/prendendo tuo figlio/ giocando a candy crush etc. etc e loro niente oh! a disposizione e per ore ore... manco io gnapossofà.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> vedi? a me totalmente diverso.
> I miei genitori se li sento una volta a settimana è grasso che cola, a volte passano anche due settimane (devo dire che li ho 'abituati' io così, ormai sono stati addomesticati ai miei tempi e non rompono più le scatole, a volte capita che mi chiamino che sto all'estero e lo apprendono in quel momento )
> i miei amici no, passano anche settimane senza sentirci, ai messaggi sono sicuramente più presente, molto più predisposta ai WA/sms/mail che alle teleofonate dove mi sento braccata e soffocata dalla valanga di parole dall'altra parte, sono allergica,
> *con le mie attuali frequentazioni mi sento tutti i giorni, ma messaggi spot di presenza (per far capire che c'è interesse), non quante volte fai pipì al giorno.
> ...


I miei genitori li sento perchè voglio sentirli non perchè me lo chiedono loro. 
Leggere addomesticarli (anche se colgo il tono scherzoso) mi fa venire i brividi, ma questo credo che dipenda dal legame che si ha con loro.
Sul grassetto è quello che sostengo dall'inzio.
Per quel che riguarda Sole: come fai a fare una vita tranquilla se la persona che ti interessa improvvisamente non ti caga più. Se riesci a vivere serena vuol dire che non te ne poteva fregare di meno


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono fuggita con rabarbaro , un colpo di testa.



Voglio la conferma da Rabarbaro o non possiamo riammetterla in aula


----------



## Minerva (4 Novembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> quoto,
> poi però ci sono quelli/e che iniziano a farti 30 chiamate, attaccano su whatsapp "oii" e poi "mi puoi rispondere è importante" e tu stai lavorando/cucinando/prendendo tuo figlio/ giocando a candy crush etc. etc e loro niente oh! a disposizione e per ore ore... manco io gnapossofà.


io ancor meno, seleziono in partenza o rispondo una volta per tutte


----------



## Minerva (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Voglio la conferma da Rabarbaro o non possiamo riammetterla in aula


ma se sono la preside, per favore.
anzi, metto una nota(scusa sole )


----------



## Stark72 (4 Novembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> quoto,
> poi però ci sono quelli/e che iniziano a farti 30 chiamate, attaccano su whatsapp "oii" e poi "mi puoi rispondere è importante" e tu stai lavorando/cucinando/prendendo tuo figlio/ *giocando a candy crush* etc. etc e loro niente oh! a disposizione e per ore ore... manco io gnapossofà.


E si può uccidere per questo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Traccia (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> I miei genitori li sento perchè voglio sentirli non perchè me lo chiedono loro.
> Leggere addomesticarli (anche se colgo il tono scherzoso) mi fa venire i brividi, ma questo credo che dipenda dal legame che si ha con loro.
> Sul grassetto è quello che sostengo dall'inzio.
> Per quel che riguarda Sole: come fai a fare una vita tranquilla se la persona che ti interessa improvvisamente non ti caga più. *Se riesci a vivere serena vuol dire che non te ne poteva fregare di meno*


è la serenità della pazienza, della consapevolezza che chiamarlo non risolve la tua agitazione perchè non ha senso accelerare la pratica, perchè tanto prima o poi lo saprai lo stesso di che morte morire...
E' la serenità di stare a guardare lui come si muove e cosa fa, di stare a osservare la situazione spontaneamente che piega prende. Non è la serenità del disinteresse, ma quella dell'impotenza e dell'accettazione...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> è la serenità della pazienza, della consapevolezza che chiamarlo non risolve la tua agitazione perchè non ha senso accelerare la pratica, perchè tanto prima o poi lo saprai lo stesso di che morte morire...
> E' la serenità di stare a guardare lui come si muove e cosa fa, di stare a osservare la situazione spontaneamente che piega prende. Non è la serenità del disinteresse, ma quella dell'impotenza e dell'accettazione...


Siamo proprio diverse.
La serenità per me sarebbe poter capire e sapere e soprattutto essere coinvolta in questa sua decisione. Parlarne insieme. 
La mia serenità è dirgli "ho capito che c'è un problema, ne parliamo?" E la risposta per me è già capire in che direzione devo andare
Questo vale per una storia che sta iniziando. In una relazione stabile con molte cose in gioco ho una pazienza diversa
Ma non perdo tempo con una persona che non sa cosa vuole


----------



## Traccia (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Siamo proprio diverse.
> La serenità per me sarebbe poter capire e sapere e soprattutto essere coinvolta in questa sua decisione. Parlarne insieme.
> La mia serenità è dirgli "ho capito che c'è un problema, ne parliamo?" E la risposta per me è già capire in che direzione devo andare
> Questo vale per una storia che sta iniziando. In una relazione stabile con molte cose in gioco ho una pazienza diversa
> Ma non perdo tempo con una persona che non sa cosa vuole



corretto...altri approcci...vero che siamo proprio diverse.
ci tenevo solo a dire che non andare li a fargli domande non significa che non mi interessi, ma semplicemente che se lui ci tiene a me di certo verrà a cercarmi visto che è lui che si è allontanato, perchè come ha saputo trovarmi su FB quando non ero nessuno (e lui è andato a rompere le scatole a Sole), beh, a maggior ragione saprà trovarmi ora che non ti cerco più e mi eclisso, rispettando il tuo linguaggio non verbale (pure quello di non cercarla è un chiaro messaggio). Perchè è avvilente doverlo cercare lei e avere in cambio monosillabi di mal di testa. O a tre uscite vedersi la tv come na coppia antica senza più passione. Elemosina. Che se la tenga. Tanto l'andazzo se è si capirà, non è secondo me ponendogli la domanda, del tutto ragionevole che dici, che si arriva ad una soluzione. E la spiegazione inoltre che lui darebbe, lascerebbe il tempo che trova, potrebbe inventare mille scuse perchè colto dalla telefonata obbligatoria e non perchè spontaneamente gli è venuto di aprirsi. Quindi per me lasciar andare e star a guardare con la serenità di chi è *interessato *ma sa che non può fare più di tanto, per questo è la cosa  che adotterei.
Ma come dici tu, si, siamo solo diverse e Sole troverà la sua strada  magari un'altra differente ancora


----------



## Nicka (4 Novembre 2014)

Il problema è che qui ci si stanno creando talmente tante aspettative che Dio aiutami.
Va bene il primo del dopo, va bene il primo con cui ci si apre dopo una disgrazia in giovane età...ma prendiamo in considerazione anche il peso che questo può voler dire per un uomo che ha una sua vita precedente che è diversa da quella di Sole.
Io penso a me e penso a me se fossi in lui...posso dire che me la farei sotto per certi versi? Perché è ovvio che sia pesante!
Tutti abbiamo i nostri cazzi, chi più chi meno...
Qui leggo che si parla di regole, di amore, di "chiariamoci subito", di ex, di si è fatto indietro, di chiudo, etc...
Ma viverla come si vivrebbe una qualsiasi storia?
Mai mai mai avere aspettative e vivere sempre giorno per giorno...
La cosa fa star male? Chiudere. Basta sofferenze...basta paranoie...basta carichi da novanta!


----------



## Don Chisciotte (4 Novembre 2014)

Entro nella discussione.

Bisognerebbe capire se il "tipo" sia di  indole introversa o estroversa. Forse aiutebbe a capire meglio il perchè  di certi comportamenti.

Dico questo perchè gli introversi e gli  estroversi hanno un modo completamente diverso e addirittura opposto di  percepire il mondo.

Ora senza addentrarmi nelle varie  caratteristiche( ma per esempio Traccia mi dà l'idea di essere di indole  introversa, mentre farfalla di indole estroversa), generalmente per gli  introversi un comportamento iniziale un po' altalenante è nella norma.

Non  è disinteresse, non menefreghismo. Spesso è il contrario: paura di  ammorbare oltre un bisogno di recuperare energie tramite "l'isolamento".

Da un introverso non aspettatevi mai la velocità e la semplicità nell'istaurare rapporti intimi in brevissimo tempo.

Tanto  perchè qualcuno non confonda il concetto di indole introversa o  estroversa, sappiate che che generalmente non ha niente a che fare con  la capacità di instaurare rapporti umani ma invece dove è rivolta la  loro attenzione nel risolvere le problematiche della vita.

Per l'introverso è ovviamente rivolto verso se stesso( e infatti in caso di sofferenza tende a chiudersi)

Per l'estroverso nei confronti del mondo che lo circonda( e in genere soffre a dismisura la solitudine).


----------



## Traccia (4 Novembre 2014)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> Entro nella discussione.
> 
> Bisognerebbe capire se il "tipo" sia di  indole introversa o estroversa. Forse aiutebbe a capire meglio il perchè  di certi comportamenti.
> 
> ...


Caro Don Chisciotte, mi ritrovo molto nella tua descrizione. :up: e mi piace il fatto che non dice la cosa giusta e sbagliata, ma semplicemente sottolinea le differenze tra persone, tutte ugualmente corrette e sensate...


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono fuggita con rabarbaro , un colpo di testa.


................................


..........


mi avete spezzato il cuore, facoceri.


----------



## Don Chisciotte (4 Novembre 2014)

Grazie, ma non è una mia descrizione, ma bensì quello che è stato  definito da psicologi e psichiatri( se non sbaglio il primo a darne una  identificazione fu Jung).

Comunque sia, per esempio io sono un  introverso. Generalmente non appare perchè mi piace stare insieme alla  gente e ho buone capacità di instaurare rapporti profondi e duraturi, ma  ho un mondo interiore e bisogno di tenerlo vivo che gli estroversi non  riescono proprio a capirlo.

La questione del telefono è solo un  esempio lampante del modo di porsi. Il rimandare una conversazione o  rispondere ad un messaggio ricevuto è insito in chi ha bisogno di  recuperare energie mentali o comunque trovare il momento idoneo e  psicologicamente propizio per farlo.

Mi metto nei panni di lui.

Conosco una persona che mi piace( e quando dico che mi piace lo dico senza malizia). 
Mi piace come ha gestito un momento difficile e vorrei che tutte le persone facessero così.
Con i miei tempi trovo il coraggio di manifestarglielo ed è così che comincia il nostro rapporto. 
Non  sarei partito con secondi fini. Dentro di me dico: conosco così poche  persone "belle dentro" che la sua persona mi fa semplicemente far stare  bene e mi riconcilia con il mondo.

Poi scatta qualcosa e comincio  a sentirmi indifeso. Perchè "conoscere qualcuno, per un introverso, è  un viaggio lento e delicato,  che richiede tempi e spazi, passi di avvicinamento e passi di distanza  per metabolizzare le impressioni. Sì, perché la parola d’ordine per un  introverso è proprio questa: metabolizzare"( l'ho scritto tra parentesi  perchè è una cit. di un blog).

Se invece è un'estroverso non c'è trippa per gatti:mrgreen:


----------



## aristocat (4 Novembre 2014)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> Grazie, ma non è una mia descrizione, ma bensì quello che è stato  definito da psicologi e psichiatri( se non sbaglio il primo a darne una  identificazione fu Jung).
> 
> Comunque sia, per esempio io sono un  introverso. Generalmente non appare perchè mi piace stare insieme alla  gente e ho buone capacità di instaurare rapporti profondi e duraturi, ma  ho un mondo interiore e bisogno di tenerlo vivo che gli estroversi non  riescono proprio a capirlo.
> 
> ...


Condivido tutto quello che hai scritto. Mi ci ritrovo molto, e io sono un'introversa mascherata da estroversa.


----------



## Minerva (4 Novembre 2014)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> Grazie, ma non è una mia descrizione, ma bensì quello che è stato  definito da psicologi e psichiatri( se non sbaglio il primo a darne una  identificazione fu Jung).
> 
> Comunque sia, per esempio io sono un  introverso. Generalmente non appare perchè mi piace stare insieme alla  gente e ho buone capacità di instaurare rapporti profondi e duraturi, ma  ho un mondo interiore e bisogno di tenerlo vivo che gli estroversi non  riescono proprio a capirlo.
> 
> ...


benissimo, ma dall'altra parte ci sarà qualcuno che a sua volta avrà bisogno di tempi e di spazi su misura.
se non c'è lo sforzo di capire anche gli altri in pratica si percorrono situazioni parallele


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2014)

In questo periodo c'è una febbre intestinale che dà diarrea e anche piccole perdite liquide involontarie di feci.
Magari uno, nel dubbio, sta un po' sulle sue?


----------



## disincantata (4 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In questo periodo c'è una febbre intestinale che dà diarrea e anche piccole perdite liquide involontarie di feci.
> Magari uno, nel dubbio, sta un po' sulle sue?


Ci ho  messo un po' a capire! 

Potrebbe essere.


----------



## Fantastica (4 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono fuggita *con rabarbaro* , un colpo di testa.


Forse un colpo alla testa. E se non l'hai preso, te lo do io. Virtuale.


----------



## Solenero (4 Novembre 2014)

Ragazzi, torno e ho avuto da leggere per quarti d'ora interi... siete fantastici.
Mi attacco all'ultima pagina, perchè forse lì sta la chiave del dubbio.
Io sono un'estroversa, secondo quanto scritto da Don Chisciotte.
Io se sto male mi sento sola e devo parlare parlare parlare.
Lui è introverso, sicuramente. Non introverso in quanto non sociale, anzi è molto socievole come persona, chiacchiera con tutti, fa ridere etc... ma per quanto riguarda le cose sue, le sue emozioni, i sentimenti etc si. Introverso, anche se lo conosco da poco, non è difficile capire. E' il contrario di me.
E me l'ha anche detto che non è un comunicatore di emozioni.

Però poi mi scrive stasera per la cena, e dice che si sta organizzando per uscire prima da lavoro e arrivare puntuale per non farmi aspettare un minuto di più, e chiude dicendo "non vedo l'ora di rivederti"...
E alloraaaaaaaaa!!!!!

Ma hai ragione, Don Chisciotte, è difficile da gestire, per un'estroversa come me che starebbe sempre a parlare di sentimenti, di sensazioni, di cosa vorrei e non vorrei. E' anche una sfida sai, perchè è troppo facile trovarsi uno che parla parla parla fino a sfiancarti e probabilmente mi annoierebbe anche... lui è una porta chiusa, anzi socchiusa, come me. 

Ho letto una frase bellissima su internet, da qualche parte: C'è una crepa in ogni cosa, ed è da lì che entra la luce.

Sole


----------



## Fantastica (4 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ragazzi, torno e ho avuto da leggere per quarti d'ora interi... siete fantastici.
> Mi attacco all'ultima pagina, perchè forse lì sta la chiave del dubbio.
> Io sono un'estroversa, secondo quanto scritto da Don Chisciotte.
> Io se sto male mi sento sola e devo parlare parlare parlare.
> ...


Buona serata, Sole! Stai scialla. Stai già sorridendo e sei tutta una luce. Continuerai a esserlo.
Baci.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ragazzi, torno e ho avuto da leggere per quarti d'ora interi... siete fantastici.
> Mi attacco all'ultima pagina, perchè forse lì sta la chiave del dubbio.
> Io sono un'estroversa, secondo quanto scritto da Don Chisciotte.
> Io se sto male mi sento sola e devo parlare parlare parlare.
> ...


Aveva la diarrea!


----------



## Minerva (4 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In questo periodo c'è una febbre intestinale che dà diarrea *e anche piccole perdite liquide involontarie di feci.*
> Magari uno, nel dubbio, sta un po' sulle sue?


oddio:racchia:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Novembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Forse un colpo alla testa. E se non l'hai preso, te lo do io. Virtuale.


Meglio un colpo IN testa. Ad entrambi. E pure a te, già che ci siamo.


----------



## Don Chisciotte (4 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> benissimo, ma dall'altra parte ci sarà qualcuno che a sua volta avrà bisogno di tempi e di spazi su misura.
> se non c'è lo sforzo di capire anche gli altri in pratica si percorrono situazioni parallele


Hai ragione, ma è un rapporto che è nato da due settimana. Saranno poi loro a stabilire tempi e spazi e quando il rapporto si solidifica tutto viene con più naturalezza.

Comunque non stavo a disciminare cosa sia giusto o meno, ma stavo solo cercando di dare una possibile chiave di lettura in modo che "l'assenza" non sia per forsa colpa di un disinteresse.

Poi magari aveva veramente la diarrea e il tutto si va a fare benedire



Solenero ha detto:


> Lui è introverso, sicuramente. Non introverso in quanto non sociale, anzi è molto socievole come persona, chiacchiera con tutti, fa ridere etc... ma per quanto riguarda le cose sue, le sue emozioni, i sentimenti etc si. Introverso, anche se lo conosco da poco, non è difficile capire. E' il contrario di me.
> E me l'ha anche detto che non è un comunicatore di emozioni.


Ma infatti sull'introversione c'è un grosso pregiudizio. Poi un grosso problema che alcuni introversi riscontrano è che in un mondo fatto a misura di estroverso( fb, whatsapp, sono qui e lo deve sapere il mondo, ho fatto quell'altro e lo deve sapere il mondo) si sentono inadeguati e pensano di avere qualcosa di sbagliato e tendono ad estraniarsi da esso diventando asociali.



> Però poi mi scrive stasera per la cena, e dice che si sta organizzando per uscire prima da lavoro e arrivare puntuale per non farmi aspettare un minuto di più, e chiude dicendo "non vedo l'ora di rivederti"...
> E alloraaaaaaaaa!!!!!


Vedi? Tante pippe per niente 



> Ma hai ragione, Don Chisciotte, è difficile da gestire, per un'estroversa come me che starebbe sempre a parlare di sentimenti, di sensazioni, di cosa vorrei e non vorrei. E' anche una sfida sai, perchè è troppo facile trovarsi uno che parla parla parla fino a sfiancarti e probabilmente mi annoierebbe anche... lui è una porta chiusa, anzi socchiusa, come me.


Relazionarsi in un rapporto di coppia con un introverso, all'inizio della relazione, non è facile. E non è facile nemmeno per lui... credo.
Di una cosa sono però sicuro: gli introversi hanno il senso del giusto e amano porsi in maniera delicata nei rapporti. Alla lunga difficilmente deludono.


----------



## rewindmee (4 Novembre 2014)

Dajeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## viola di mare (5 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> E si può uccidere per questo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



e certo vuoi mettere! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Solenero (5 Novembre 2014)

Ieri sera, al buio, prima di addormentarmi/ci
x: io ti voglio bene...

(respiro, respiro, respiro ancora, chiudo gli occhi, respiro, respiro, e ancora ancora ancora ...e i minuti passano... sono senza parole...)

x: e tu mi vuoi bene?

(respiro trattenuto, fuori l'aria, piano...)

s: si, mi sa proprio che ti voglio bene...

Lo rivedo stasera.


----------



## Nicka (5 Novembre 2014)

Io sono estremamente introversa, le parole me le devono tirare fuori con le pinze perchè mi muoiono in gola.
Non dare troppa importanza alle parole, so che sono belle da sentire, ma non dar davvero più importanza di quello che hanno. Bada ai fatti e fidati di te stessa...e, consiglio, non forzarlo nel parlare. C'è gente che fa davvero una fatica immane, credimi.
Se stai bene con questo uomo vivitela, poi lo sai anche tu...quel che sarà sarà!


----------



## Solenero (5 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono estremamente introversa, le parole me le devono tirare fuori con le pinze perchè mi muoiono in gola.
> Non dare troppa importanza alle parole, so che sono belle da sentire, ma non dar davvero più importanza di quello che hanno. Bada ai fatti e fidati di te stessa...e, consiglio, non forzarlo nel parlare. C'è gente che fa davvero una fatica immane, credimi.
> Se stai bene con questo uomo vivitela, poi lo sai anche tu...quel che sarà sarà!


grazie Nicka!
lui è un introverso, per sua stessa ammissione ieri sera.
E' vero le parole gli escono con le pinze, ma io  non le ho forzate ieri sera, e non ho intenzione di forzarle in futuro.
I fatti parlano, hai ragione... e ci sono fatti che non sono fraintedibili.  
Gli viene difficile staccarsi dalla sua ex, è un fatto. Ne parla ancora.
Ma ci sono altre cose. Altri fatti.
C'è il fatto che faccia tanti passi verso di me, e dopo il discorso di Don Chisciotte ieri sera li ho visti anche io, questi passi. 
E li ho visti sotto un'altra ottica. 
E fanno bene. Mi fanno bene.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Novembre 2014)

Il fatto che gli riesca difficile staccarsi dall'ex depone a favore di un uomo non superficiale. Tutto grasso che cola, secondo me.


----------



## Nicka (5 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> grazie Nicka!
> lui è un introverso, per sua stessa ammissione ieri sera.
> E' vero le parole gli escono con le pinze, ma io  non le ho forzate ieri sera, e non ho intenzione di forzarle in futuro.
> I fatti parlano, hai ragione... e ci sono fatti che non sono fraintedibili.
> ...


Tutti abbiamo un passato...può essere più o meno importante...ma lo abbiamo.
Devi puntare sempre e comunque sul presente.
Sarà difficile staccarsi dalla sua ex perchè evidentemente è stata una cosa importante, ma questo non toglie importanza a te.


----------



## Solenero (5 Novembre 2014)

E gli anni passano e non ci cambiano,davvero trovi che sia diverso?Guardami in faccia i miei occhi parlanoe tu dovresti ascoltarli un po' più spessoSorridi quando piove, sei triste quando c'è il soledevi smetterla di piangere fuori stagione*Dai proviamo e poi vediamo che succede**Per ogni mia parte che ti vuole, c'è un'altra che retrocede*Sapessi quante ne ho viste di scalatrici socialiregalano due di picche aspettando il Re di denariQuante volte ad un "Ti Amo" hai risposto "No, non posso",hai provato dei sentimenti e non ti stanno bene addosso.Parliamo allo stesso modo ma con diversi argomenti,*siamo nello stesso Hotel ma con due viste differenti.**L'Amore è un punto di arrivo, una conquista.**Ma non esiste prospettiva senza due punti di vista.*Anche se poi tutto è magnifico,non lo prenderò come un rimprovero*E' possibile abbia sogni sbagliati, un po' illusi al momento**Mi appartengono* Fuori è magnifico,si ma tu un po' di piùSei la bellezza a due passia portata di manicure,ma so che quando troveranno il centro dell'universorimarrai delusa a scoprire che non sei tuOgnuno coi suoi pensieri e i suoi segreti,lo so siamo divisi dalla spazio senza essere pianetiL'Amore rende ciechi devo dirteloe io devo smettere di cercare le scarpe nel frigorifero.Ma tu non guardi me continui a guardare fuori,ti ho dato i giorni migliori dei miei anni peggiori*Contraddizioni e vizi, a ognuno il suo**ma questa notte dormo sul mio fianco preferito, il tuo* Anche se poi tutto è magnifico,non lo prenderò come un rimprovero.E' possibile abbia sogni sbagliati, un po' illusi al momentoMi appartengono *Anche se poi tutto è magnifico,**non lo prenderò come un rimprovero.**E' possibile abbia sogni sbagliati, un po' illusi al momento**Mi appartengono.**Anche se poi tutto è realistico,**non lo prenderò come un rammarico.**E' possibile abbia sogni sbagliati, un po' illusi al momento**Mi appartengono* Fuori è magnifico, fuori tutto è magnifico(Fuori è magnifico, si ma tu sei di più)Fuori è magnifico, fuori tutto è magnifico(Fuori è magnifico, si ma tu sei di più)E' possibile abbia sogni sbagliati, un po' illusi al momentoMi appartengono Anche se poi tutto è magnifico,non lo prenderò come un rimprovero.E' possibile abbia sogni sbagliati, un po' illusi al momentoMi appartengono Anche se poi tutto è magnifico,non lo prenderò come un rimprovero.E' possibile abbia sogni sbagliati, un po' illusi al momentoMi appartengono
​


----------



## Solenero (6 Novembre 2014)

Ore 02.20
appena rientrata a casa.
4 ore di parole.
Di cui l'ultima è stata "e' finita".
Perchè? perchè gli ho detto che mi sto innamorando di lui. E lui ha risposto "io no".

Penso non ci sia altro da dire.
Un abbraccio a tutti voi, grazie, veramente di cuore.


----------



## ologramma (6 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ore 02.20
> appena rientrata a casa.
> 4 ore di parole.
> Di cui l'ultima è stata "e' finita".
> ...


Mi sembra il classico esempio dell'uomo che cerca solo per concludere, ragazze credo che se una se la tirerebbe di più si capirebbe se veniamo cercate solo per il sesso.
Solenero peccato per la fine di questa pseudo storia , ma la cautela  ai miei tempi era d'obbligo ora siete precipitose in tutto , comunque allontanati


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ore 02.20
> appena rientrata a casa.
> 4 ore di parole.
> Di cui l'ultima è stata "e' finita".
> ...


Ciao cara, mi dispiace, presumo sia concentrato ancora verso la ex, magari avrebbe dovuto "chiarirsi" le idee prima! Il consiglio di ologramma di allontanarti mi sembra il più sensato e la strada da seguire.  Un abbraccio.


----------



## Palladiano (6 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ore 02.20
> appena rientrata a casa.
> 4 ore di parole.
> Di cui l'ultima è stata "e' finita".
> ...


Oh Madonna santa


----------



## drusilla (6 Novembre 2014)

Sole, questa storia ti è servita per capire che il tuo cuore è pronto per ri-innamorarsi, il che è una cosa bella che sicuramente non davi per scontata poco tempo fa. Ma non sentirlo più e non dargli retta quando ti ricercherà, perché lo farà vedrai. Un bacio. Sei bella e forte e la vita ti riserva tante cose meravigliose.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Sole, questa storia ti è servita per capire che il tuo cuore è pronto per ri-innamorarsi, il che è una cosa bella che sicuramente non davi per scontata poco tempo fa. Ma non sentirlo più e non dargli retta quando ti ricercherà, perché lo farà vedrai. Un bacio. Sei bella e forte e la vita ti riserva tante cose meravigliose.


Condivido tutto


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2014)

Peró scusate. Non è che questo fino a ieri era l'uomo ideale e oggi diventa uno stronzo. Probabilmente dopo due mesi di frequentazione non si sente di dichiararsi innamorato. Ci va con i piedi di piombo. Che le vuole bene gliel'ha detto ieri. Ora allontanarsi e prendersi del tempo si, ma rispettare anche i sentimenti, i dubbi e le remore di quest'uomo anche. Non mi sembra che l'abbia mai forzata a fare nulla. Ha rispettato i suoi tempi.


----------



## Palladiano (6 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Peró scusate. Non è che questo fino a ieri era l'uomo ideale e oggi diventa uno stronzo. Probabilmente dopo due mesi di frequentazione non si sente di dichiararsi innamorato. Ci va con i piedi di piombo. Che le vuole bene gliel'ha detto ieri. Ora allontanarsi e prendersi del tempo si, ma rispettare anche i sentimenti, i dubbi e le remore di quest'uomo anche. Non mi sembra che l'abbia mai forzata a fare nulla. Ha rispettato i suoi tempi.


la penso anche io così, come te.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Peró scusate. Non è che questo fino a ieri era l'uomo ideale e oggi diventa uno stronzo. Probabilmente dopo due mesi di frequentazione non si sente di dichiararsi innamorato. Ci va con i piedi di piombo. Che le vuole bene gliel'ha detto ieri. Ora allontanarsi e prendersi del tempo si, ma rispettare anche i sentimenti, i dubbi e le remore di quest'uomo anche. Non mi sembra che l'abbia mai forzata a fare nulla. Ha rispettato i suoi tempi.


Io non dico che è stronzo anzi per me è stato sostanzialmente corretto solo che è un uomo confuso ed in questo particolare momento nella vita di sole un uomo confuso è la persona sbagliata tutto qui,


----------



## drusilla (6 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io non dico che è stronzo anzi per me è stato sostanzialmente corretto solo che è un uomo confuso ed in questo particolare momento nella vita di sole un uomo confuso è la persona sbagliata tutto qui,


Condivido


----------



## ivanl (6 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Peró scusate. Non è che questo fino a ieri era l'uomo ideale e oggi diventa uno stronzo. Probabilmente dopo due mesi di frequentazione non si sente di dichiararsi innamorato. Ci va con i piedi di piombo. Che le vuole bene gliel'ha detto ieri. Ora allontanarsi e prendersi del tempo si, ma rispettare anche i sentimenti, i dubbi e le remore di quest'uomo anche. Non mi sembra che l'abbia mai forzata a fare nulla. Ha rispettato i suoi tempi.


Forzata no; illusa forse si; che abbia approfittato della sua situazione...forse, ma spero di no. In ogni caso, almeno e' stato onesto e va bene che la cosa sia finita.
Come ha scritto Drusilla, ti cerchera' ancora e farai bene a tenerlo lontano.
Un abbraccio di cuore e non ti abbattere :abbraccio:


----------



## Nicka (6 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Peró scusate. Non è che questo fino a ieri era l'uomo ideale e oggi diventa uno stronzo. Probabilmente dopo due mesi di frequentazione non si sente di dichiararsi innamorato. Ci va con i piedi di piombo. Che le vuole bene gliel'ha detto ieri. Ora allontanarsi e prendersi del tempo si, ma rispettare anche i sentimenti, i dubbi e le remore di quest'uomo anche. Non mi sembra che l'abbia mai forzata a fare nulla. Ha rispettato i suoi tempi.


Quoto moltissimo!


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io non dico che è stronzo anzi per me è stato sostanzialmente corretto solo che è un uomo confuso ed in questo particolare momento nella vita di sole un uomo confuso è la persona sbagliata tutto qui,


Su questo concordo vista la storia di sole, in altri casi un po' di confusione iniziale è quasi normale direi


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2014)

se non fossi condizionata dal fatto che sole esce da un brutto periodo direi che è perfettamente normale che per ora da parte di lui non sia ancora amore e questo non vuol dire che non possa diventarlo.
certo trovarsi di fronte ad un io no non fa piacere a nessuno.


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2014)

e non è che si faccia l'amore con la condizione che obbligatoriamente ci si debba innamorare, si fa perché si ha voglia di farlo e le emozioni in quel momento vanno in quel senso.
e ciò rimane comunque


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ore 02.20
> appena rientrata a casa.
> 4 ore di parole.
> Di cui l'ultima è stata "e' finita".
> ...


tutto troppo.

troppi pensieri inutili,prima.     troppa voglia di bruciare le tappe,durante.   troppe parole pesanti,dopo.

troppa fretta di archiviare tutto,adesso.

fermati e respira.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se non fossi condizionata dal fatto che sole esce da un brutto periodo direi che è perfettamente normale che per ora da parte di lui non sia ancora amore e questo non vuol dire che non possa diventarlo.
> certo trovarsi di fronte ad un io no non fa piacere a nessuno.


Non è tanto che faccia o meno male quanto che a confessione sincera di lei corrisponde risposta sincera di lui e come scrive sole "c'è poco da dire o aggiungere"


----------



## disincantata (6 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> tutto troppo.
> 
> troppi pensieri inutili,prima.     troppa voglia di bruciare le tappe,durante.   troppe parole pesanti,dopo.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2014)

ma poi ...posso dirlo?
è forse l'ora di pensare a sole come una donna che ha semplicemente attraversato la vita con dolori e sofferenze come tutti noi , non è una bambolina di porcellana.
ha ricominciato a vivere con le emozioni, i desideri, le delusioni che immancabilmente si trovano nei percorsi che facciamo.
andrà bene , andrà male con quest'uomo comunque sta andando avanti  e non è più ferma nel dolore del lutto


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Peró scusate. Non è che questo fino a ieri era l'uomo ideale e oggi diventa uno stronzo. Probabilmente dopo due mesi di frequentazione non si sente di dichiararsi innamorato. Ci va con i piedi di piombo. Che le vuole bene gliel'ha detto ieri. Ora allontanarsi e prendersi del tempo si, ma rispettare anche i sentimenti, i dubbi e le remore di quest'uomo anche. Non mi sembra che l'abbia mai forzata a fare nulla. Ha rispettato i suoi tempi.


ehm. Io ... che fosse l'uomo ideale ne dubitaBBBi.
Ma per due motivi:
il primo ... c'è sempre stato qualcosa che mi stonava ma questo è un problema mio, evidentemente non sarebbe stato il MIO uomo ideale.
Il secondo: Sole, dato tutto il suo carico emotivo, è in una condizione particolarmente predisposta a correre, emotivamente parlando.
Sole, parliamoci chiaro, amico, mica amico, tu avevi bisogno di sentimenti positivi ed emozioni più che di compagnia e sesso.
Questo ti ha portato a non avere gli stessi pesi sulla bilancia che ha lui.
Innamorarsi a 16 anni vuol dire una cosa, passati i 25 ne significa un'altra.
Io prima di pronunciare la parola innamoramento, adesso, ci penserei sicuramente dei mesi.
E mi spaventerebbe molto se qualcuno me la pronunciasse dopo qualche settimana di frequentazione.
Se inoltre sapessi che questa persona è in una condizione emotiva particolare... beh, mi farei diverse domande. 
Anche se lui continua a farmi suonare un campanellino d'allarme, direi che in questa situazione si è comportato correttamente e prudentemente.
Quel 'io no', non per accendere false speranze, potrebbe non essere comunque la sentenza di cassazione.
Qui siamo ancora alle indagini preliminari, dopotutto.


----------



## Traccia (6 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ore 02.20
> appena rientrata a casa.
> 4 ore di parole.
> Di cui l'ultima è stata "e' finita".
> ...



uh madonna
4 ore di parole??? 
ti credo che dice 'io no', si sarà spaventato!

Per queste cose ci vuole tempo.
Tempo.
TEMPO.
e bisogna rispettare i tempi, Tempi, TEMPI degli altri.
A me 4 ore di parole mi sembrano assolutamente esagerate in una storia che sta nascendo e che sta muovendo i suoi primi passi.
OK, lui avrà ancora qualche refuso interno causa ex: ma chi è che non ha qualche strascico? è normale averne. Ma se comunque ti faceva stare bene e non ti prendeva in giro, perchè chiudere? perchè accelerare?
Se tu 'percepisci' che lui non era anocra sulla tua stessa lunghezza d'onda, perchè non pazientare godendoti le belle serate che si trascorrevano assieme, e stare semplicemente a guardare cosa succedeva?
Perchè 4 ore di parole su di una storia in cui ancora è normale non ci si capisca niente?
inoltre: ma sei proprio sicura che TU ti stai innamorando??? così presto??? di un semisconosciuto??? ok, ti piacerà, ti farà ridere, ci starai bene ma CALMA, aspetta!, respira, goditi il momento e stai a guardare cosa succede.
A me sembra tutto prematuro: soprattutto QUATTRO ORE DI PAROLE.
Sarei fuggita anche io perchè mi sarei sentita braccata.
Piano piano...
.
Io sono sicura ti ricercherà, perchè sei una persona che a lui piace.
Ma se non rispetterai i suoi tempi, è normale che risponda 'io no'.
.
Poi, PER CARITA'!, ci mancherebbe!, CI STA che se a te non va di aspettare nessuno, liberissima di tagliare la corda. Ma sappi pro futuro che è DIFFICILISSIMO trovare una persona totalmetne libera che si butti a capofitto nelle storie e che si innamori dopo quattro uscite! forse a sedici anni, se lo trovi anche ora, beata te! ma probabilmente è un fake!, nel senso, fatti venire dubbi! io me li porrei, quelli che si capofittano spesso è più 'bisogno' o 'paura solitudine' che vero amore. Per l'Amore ci vuole tempo.
.
Io credo che se questo uomo ti faceva stare comunque bene, tra risate, serate piacevoli, trasparenza e rispetto, avresti dovuto continuare a frequentarlo senza farti troppe pippe e ragionamenti e semplicemente godendo della bellezza che ti dava...parlare 4 ore non è un po' come bruciare le tappe?
c'è tempo per tutto. A mio avviso c'era ancora tempo di aspettare e vivere.


----------



## Don Chisciotte (6 Novembre 2014)

Quello che dite, in un senso o quell'altro è tutto giusto, nel senso che l'approccio e l'interpretazione a quel "io no" può e deve essere gestito in vari modi.

Qui si rientra nel mio ragionamento del tipo di indole che uno ha. Io( nella parte del Lui), dopo così poco tempo, sarei scappato. Troppo poco tempo per dare una definizione ai miei sentimenti. Troppo poco tempo per sentirmi libero di "impegnarmi" emotivamente in una nuova avventura.

Ma qui non possiamo e non saremmo mai in grado di entrare veramente nella testa di lui e probabilmente non saremmo un buon supporto, se indirizzassimo tutte le nostre attenzione sul significato del quel "io no"( a cui spero sia seguito un motivare tale affermazione).

Insomma, qui quello che conta è cosa sente e pensa solenero. Poco importa se i tempi non sono giusti e poco importa se doveva "tirarsela" di più o di meno.

Quello che importa è cosa desidera e cosa è in grado di gestire in futuro solenero. E' il momento di fare chiarezza dentro di sè.


----------



## Stark72 (6 Novembre 2014)

Marò...


----------



## ivanl (6 Novembre 2014)

Non dimentichiamo,però, che è stato lui a cercare lei e sa benissimo, visto il suo lavoro, quale potesse essere lo stato d'animo di Sole. . Non sarei così indulgente, io


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Non dimentichiamo,però, che è stato lui a cercare lei e sa benissimo, visto il suo lavoro, quale potesse essere lo stato d'animo di Sole. . Non sarei così indulgente, io


... il mio campanellino d'allarme.


----------



## ivanl (6 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... il mio campanellino d'allarme.


Era anche il mio e credo di averlo scritto agli inizi


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2014)

Sole ha fatto benissimo perché dirlo o non dirlo non cambia se lei sentiva di essere vicina al punto di non ritorno.
Chiarire le ha evitato di soffrire di più.
Lui è stato onesto e ha detto che lui era ben lontano dal punto di non ritorno e non ha dato nessuna rassicurazione.
Come è già stato detto, scoprire di potersi di nuovo emozionare e innamorare è una bella scoperta per la quale essergli grata.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2014)

Ma a questo punto spero che sole ci illumini più compiutamente perché per me un semplice "” io no" - è chiaro... Per alcuni di voi mi sembra di no, quindi solo sole può chiarire


----------



## Simy (6 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Peró scusate. Non è che questo fino a ieri era l'uomo ideale e oggi diventa uno stronzo. Probabilmente dopo due mesi di frequentazione non si sente di dichiararsi innamorato. Ci va con i piedi di piombo. Che le vuole bene gliel'ha detto ieri. Ora allontanarsi e prendersi del tempo si, ma rispettare anche i sentimenti, i dubbi e le remore di quest'uomo anche. Non mi sembra che l'abbia mai forzata a fare nulla. Ha rispettato i suoi tempi.



quoto


----------



## Solenero (6 Novembre 2014)

4 ore sembrano tante a pensarci. Eppure è come se fossi stata da lui 20 minuti. E abbiamo parlato di altro anche.
E a quel punto ci siamo arrivati non so come. So solo che ad un certo punto gli ho detto che non sono in grado di scindere il sesso dall'amore. E che è una cosa che è successa così. Non avevo programmato nulla, è stato un rotolare in discesa. Non lo volevo ammettere nemmeno qui probabilmente. Tutto stava diventando troppo per me. Troppo presto, troppo veloce, troppo grande.
Ci sono state lacrime (sue) perchè gli ho detto che non me la sento più di vederlo.
Io non sono riuscita a piangere, fino a questo momento. Ho iniziato a sentire freddo dentro quando ha detto "sei una mia amica, sono attratto da te fisicamente, ma non c'è nient'altro. Non credo nell'amore, non credo nel dirsi cose senza avere la certezza di mantenerle, e dirti ora qualcosa sarebbe una presa in giro".
Non è uno stronzo, anzi. E' stato altamente corretto nei miei confronti, da subito. Sono io che mi sono illusa di poter arrivare oltre quello che lui diceva, oltre i limiti che lui (pensandoci ora) ha messo fin da subito.
Non sto bene adesso, non riesco a pensare ancora lucidamente a ieri sera, non voglio pensarci. Comunque ieri era la sera in cui ci saremmo salutati, perchè parte e sta via per più di dieci giorni. 
Non mi ha cercata oggi. Mi ha scritto stanotte per chiedermi se ero arrivata a casa, e io gli ho risposto "e sapevo che in qualche modo avrei trovato la via del ritorno, poi ho sentito il battito del tuo cuore, eri anche tu nell'oscurità...perciò sono rimasta nell'oscurità con te" è il verso di una canzone che gli avevo detto mi ricordava lui. 
Ora probabilmente sto scrivendo pensieri a caso, non ce la faccio a mettere in ordine le cose, a pensare a cosa mi ha detto o meno, a volte avevo l'impressione che stessimo dicendo la stessa cosa ma da due punti di vista diversi, a volte invece eravamo su pianeti diversi. 
Ha ragione chi di voi dice che avrei dovuto mordermi la lingua, che non avrei dovuto parlarne ora, eppure anche lui mi ha detto "dovevi dirmelo, dovevi dirmi che ti stavi innamorando di me, ne avremmo parlato e non saremmo arrivati a dirci che non ci vedremo più..."
Mi ha chiesto quando mi sono accorta di essermi innamorata, gli ho detto che il pensiero di lui è un caos continuo, che passo tutto il giorno a pensare a lui, che impazzisco se non lo sento per 8 ore di seguito e inizio a chiedermi dov'è e cosa fa, e lui mi ha risposto che per lui è lo stesso, che anche lui pensa a me ogni attimo. E allora, dove sta la differenza? che io ho dato un nome a quello che sento, e lui no. A lui dare i nomi alle cose che prova non piace, e "innamorata" è una definizione. Per me le definizioni sono la mia coperta di Linus, mi fanno sentire sicura,per lui è il contrario, si sente stretto nelle definizioni e non ne vuole.
Ho rovinato tutto?
Si.
Ma indietro non si torna, ormai quello che c'era non torna come prima, lui ieri retrocedeva a velocità lampo, ed è questo che gli ho detto "non l'ho detto perchè avevo paura di spaventarti, non volevo perderti, non volevo che pensassi che volevo di più di più di più, ma sono così, con me è o tutto o niente, e se io me la sento di buttarmi perchè questa vita è corta e veloce allora mi butto, e fanculo se va male"...
E oggi mi manca. Mi manca e mi chiedo se mi sta pensando, o se mi ha chiusa fuori come alla fine mi merito perchè ho rovinato una cosa che era bellissima e forse lo sarebbe stata anche di più. 
Ma io l'ho fatto entrare in casa mia e nel mio cuore e pensavo avesse un peso, e invece non ce l'ha, io sono come tutte le altre e non c'è nient'altro da dire. E ora che mi sento congelata e non riesco a piangere continuo a rivedere immagini di ieri e i suoi occhi e mi chiedo Cosa ho fatto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> 4 ore sembrano tante a pensarci. Eppure è come se fossi stata da lui 20 minuti. E abbiamo parlato di altro anche.
> E a quel punto ci siamo arrivati non so come. So solo che ad un certo punto gli ho detto che non sono in grado di scindere il sesso dall'amore. E che è una cosa che è successa così. Non avevo programmato nulla, è stato un rotolare in discesa. Non lo volevo ammettere nemmeno qui probabilmente. Tutto stava diventando troppo per me. Troppo presto, troppo veloce, troppo grande.
> Ci sono state lacrime (sue) perchè gli ho detto che non me la sento più di vederlo.
> Io non sono riuscita a piangere, fino a questo momento. Ho iniziato a sentire freddo dentro quando ha detto "sei una mia amica, sono attratto da te fisicamente, ma non c'è nient'altro. Non credo nell'amore, non credo nel dirsi cose senza avere la certezza di mantenerle, e dirti ora qualcosa sarebbe una presa in giro".
> ...


hai fatto una cazzata, secondo me, ma dopo che ho letto di lui in lacrime e delle sensazioni che ha dichiarato di avere per te, credo che questa volta la passerai liscia.
Maledetti etichettatori, avete sempre una gran fretta di catalogare.
Ma la fretta è sempre una gran brutta consigliera.
Ora: io lo so che tu hai una visione del tempo diversa dalla mia e probabilmente pure dalla sua.
Però... questo è un TUO problema. Non mi fraintendere: voglio solo dire che lui ha una visione assai più possibilista e con meno ombre del suo, e magari del vostro, futuro.
Avete tutto il tempo, in soldoni.
Respira, cazzo. E non pensare che potrebbe non esserci un domani.
Stai facendo come le ragazzine di 14 che vogliono sembrare ragazze di 20: poi quando ne hai 20, che fai? Vuoi sembrare una di 26? Metti in ordine i pensieri per quando ritorna.


----------



## Solenero (6 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai fatto una cazzata, secondo me, ma dopo che ho letto di lui in lacrime e delle sensazioni che ha dichiarato di avere per te, credo che questa volta la passerai liscia.
> Maledetti etichettatori, avete sempre una gran fretta di catalogare.
> Ma la fretta è sempre una gran brutta consigliera.
> Ora: io lo so che tu hai una visione del tempo diversa dalla mia e probabilmente pure dalla sua.
> ...


Sbri, quanto mi piacerebbe mettere in ordine i pensieri in vista del suo ritorno.
Ma non credo che un ritorno ci sarà. 
Cioè, tornerà qui, ma non tornerà più da me.
Già oggi sarei tentata di scrivergli o chiamarlo, di rimangiarmi tutto, ma non è così facile. Non lo è oggi nè lo sarà in futuro. Certe cose non si cancellano. Non si superano.
Ho fatto una cazzata.
HO FATTO UNA CAZZATA.
E adesso si, riesco a piangere.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai fatto una cazzata, secondo me, ma dopo che ho letto di lui in lacrime e delle sensazioni che ha dichiarato di avere per te, credo che questa volta la passerai liscia.
> Maledetti etichettatori, avete sempre una gran fretta di catalogare.
> Ma la fretta è sempre una gran brutta consigliera.
> Ora: io lo so che tu hai una visione del tempo diversa dalla mia e probabilmente pure dalla sua.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## drusilla (6 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Sbri, quanto mi piacerebbe mettere in ordine i pensieri in vista del suo ritorno.
> Ma non credo che un ritorno ci sarà.
> Cioè, tornerà qui, ma non tornerà più da me.
> Già oggi sarei tentata di scrivergli o chiamarlo, di rimangiarmi tutto, ma non è così facile. Non lo è oggi nè lo sarà in futuro. Certe cose non si cancellano. Non si superano.
> ...


Se gli hai detto che provavi e sei stata sincera, perché ti devi pentire? perché rinneghi il tuo sentire? questa storia ormai non ti stava facendo bene, vivevi in un'altalena. Se non torna da te, davvero gli importavi pochino ed è un bene che l'abbiate capito (tu e lui) presto. Ma io credo, come Sbri, che lui non ce la farà a rinunciare a te.


----------



## ivanl (6 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Se gli hai detto che provavi e sei stata sincera, perché ti devi pentire? perché rinneghi il tuo sentire? questa storia ormai non ti stava facendo bene, vivevi in un'altalena. Se non torna da te, davvero gli importavi pochino ed è un bene che l'abbiate capito (tu e lui) presto. Ma io credo, come Sbri, che lui non ce la farà a rinunciare a te.


Magari ci deve pensare un po', sentendo al tua mancanza...
Piangi, adesso, ma non disperarti. Se tornerà, fai in modo che sia ben chiaro con te: se non tornasse, beh, allora chi vedeva qualcosa di storto, ci vedeva bene ed e' meglio che sia andata così.
Capisco quanto possa sentirti male, ma, vista da fuori, le cose stanno cosi'.


----------



## ivanl (6 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Sbri, quanto mi piacerebbe mettere in ordine i pensieri in vista del suo ritorno.
> Ma non credo che un ritorno ci sarà.
> Cioè, tornerà qui, ma non tornerà più da me.
> Già oggi sarei tentata di scrivergli o chiamarlo, di rimangiarmi tutto, ma non è così facile. Non lo è oggi nè lo sarà in futuro. Certe cose non si cancellano. Non si superano.
> ...


Intanto, piangi, ma poi metti ordine; se dovesse tornare dovrai avere ben chiaro cosa vuoi da te e cosa vuoi da lui. E, come mi pare abbia fatto finora, dovra' essere ben chiaro.
Un abbraccio...se fossimo vicini mi offrirei come spalla per piangere...


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Sbri, quanto mi piacerebbe mettere in ordine i pensieri in vista del suo ritorno.
> Ma non credo che un ritorno ci sarà.
> Cioè, tornerà qui, ma non tornerà più da me.
> Già oggi sarei tentata di scrivergli o chiamarlo, di rimangiarmi tutto, ma non è così facile. Non lo è oggi nè lo sarà in futuro. *Certe cose non si cancellano. Non si superano*.
> ...


ellapeppa e che hai fatto mai?
Stai scherzando? 
Davvero TU lo stai dicendo QUI?
Lui non dovrebbe superare una roba che hai detto in un momento di confusione, emozione, sensi di colpa sullo sfondo?
Essù. Se non lo fa questo manco supera la prima sindrome influenzale nella quale ti vede col naso a peperone e gli occhi a rospo.
Tu rimetti in ordine i pensieri, dammi retta.
Che, sesso o non sesso, non puoi dire di amare quell'uomo.
Perchè tu quell'uomo ancora non lo conosci.
Sono parole importanti, lui ha ragione, tu hai sragionato perchè eri in discesa e senza freni.
Pensaci e pensa a cosa dirgli. Capirà. Se non capisce è stronzo, quindi...


----------



## Stark72 (6 Novembre 2014)

Sole è andata un bel po' di corsa, ma capisco che se uno sente di esprimere qualcosa e sente di non riuscire a tenersela, lo deve fare altrimenti sta male.
Parlare così profondamente di amore all'inizio di un rapporto, può essere destabilizzante, può "spaventare", può comunicare un'attribuzione di "responsabilità" che ancora non si vuole ma neppure si esclude. L'ho già detto nei giorni scorsi, la fase iniziale di una relazione è la più bella, la più spensierata, la più coinvolgente perché si ha "fame" di conoscere l'altro/a e si ha voglia di stare il più possibile con lui/lei. Quindi a mio avviso andrebbe vissuta col sorriso e senza preoccupazioni di alcun tipo. Nel caso di specie invece c'erano già preoccupazioni.

Ciò detto, lui (che pure mi ha fatto una buona impressione e lo confermo), mi sembra che sia un po' scivolato sulla buccia di banana. Insomma, va benissimo dire che non è giusto affermare cose di cui non si è certi e su questo sono d'accordo con lui. magari le altre frasi non le avrei pronunciate. 
Che vuol dire "non credo nell'amore?".
Sembra una frase da cowboy. Me pare na stronzata ecco.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Se gli hai detto che provavi e sei stata sincera, perché ti devi pentire? perché rinneghi il tuo sentire? questa storia ormai non ti stava facendo bene, vivevi in un'altalena. Se non torna da te, davvero gli importavi pochino ed è un bene che l'abbiate capito (tu e lui) presto. Ma io credo, come Sbri, che lui non ce la farà a rinunciare a te.


ma perchè ha detto una roba assurda. L'amore è una cosa seria. Lei era in piena tempesta emotiva e la capisco, non fosse per questo le chiederei se si è fumata dei porcini, a dire che ama uno che ha visto in tutto una decina di volte. Dozzina, ventina... pinzellacchere. Siamo adulti.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai fatto una cazzata, secondo me, ma dopo che ho letto di lui in lacrime e delle sensazioni che ha dichiarato di avere per te, credo che questa volta la passerai liscia.
> Maledetti etichettatori, avete sempre una gran fretta di catalogare.
> Ma la fretta è sempre una gran brutta consigliera.
> Ora: io lo so che tu hai una visione del tempo diversa dalla mia e probabilmente pure dalla sua.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## drusilla (6 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma perchè ha detto una roba assurda. L'amore è una cosa seria. Lei era in piena tempesta emotiva e la capisco, non fosse per questo le chiederei se si è fumata dei porcini, a dire che ama uno che ha visto in tutto una decina di volte. Dozzina, ventina... pinzellacchere. Siamo adulti.


ma gli ha detto che lo ama o che è innamorata? che è innamorata mi sembra chiaro. Che lo ami... secondo me l'amore deve superare delle prove, se continuano così chissà


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Sole è andata un bel po' di corsa, ma capisco che se uno sente di esprimere qualcosa e sente di non riuscire a tenersela, lo deve fare altrimenti sta male.
> Parlare così profondamente di amore all'inizio di un rapporto, può essere destabilizzante, può "spaventare", può comunicare un'attribuzione di "responsabilità" che ancora non si vuole ma neppure si esclude. L'ho già detto nei giorni scorsi, la fase iniziale di una relazione è la più bella, la più spensierata, la più coinvolgente perché si ha "fame" di conoscere l'altro/a e si ha voglia di stare il più possibile con lui/lei. Quindi a mio avviso andrebbe vissuta col sorriso e senza preoccupazioni di alcun tipo. Nel caso di specie invece c'erano già preoccupazioni.
> 
> Ciò detto, lui (che pure mi ha fatto una buona impressione e lo confermo), mi sembra che sia un po' scivolato sulla buccia di banana. Insomma, va benissimo dire che non è giusto affermare cose di cui non si è certi e su questo sono d'accordo con lui. magari le altre frasi non le avrei pronunciate.
> ...


Starkino, se io e te usciamo per un mese o due e tu mi vieni a dire che mi ami, ti mando a cagare. Sallo.
Nonostante sia risaputo che sia impossibile resistermi, l'amore (adulto) necessita di tempo e conoscenza.


----------



## Stark72 (6 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Starkino, se io e te usciamo per un mese o due e tu mi vieni a dire che mi ami, ti mando a cagare. Sallo.
> Nonostante sia risaputo che sia impossibile resistermi, l'amore (adulto) necessita di tempo e conoscenza.


e io che ho detto?


----------



## Solenero (6 Novembre 2014)

Amore è un'altra cosa.
Sono io che dò un peso diverso alle due cose.
Se mi sto innamorando è una cosa.
Se amo è un'altra.
Se amo una persona per quella persona sarei capace di buttarmi nel fuoco.
Se mi sto innamorando o mi sono innamorata la cosa ha un peso diverso, e questo gliel'ho detto.

Non lo amo.
Mi stavo innamorando.
E' diverso.

E non tornerà, Sbri, fidati, non tornerà.


----------



## Horny (6 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Amore è un'altra cosa.
> Sono io che dò un peso diverso alle due cose.
> Se mi sto innamorando è una cosa.
> Se amo è un'altra.
> ...


invece secondo me tornerà eccome.
tu gli piaci, ma non vuole andare oltre.
secondo me non è questione di tempi.
non si prenderà alcuna responsabilità.
devi decidere se a te stà bene così, se ti può rendere felice.
perché ogni volta che tu chiederai di più,
e lo farai, lui scapperà.


----------



## ivanl (6 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Amore è un'altra cosa.
> Sono io che dò un peso diverso alle due cose.
> Se mi sto innamorando è una cosa.
> Se amo è un'altra.
> ...


e chi lo puo' dire??
dai, su, fai un respiro e lascia passare un po' di tempo


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Amore è un'altra cosa.
> Sono io che dò un peso diverso alle due cose.
> Se mi sto innamorando è una cosa.
> Se amo è un'altra.
> ...


Mizzica, hai detto che non riesci a scindere il sesso dall'amore.
Se uno è innamorato prova amore, mica foia, sennò sarebbe infoiato.
Respira.
Metti in ordine i pensieri.
Rifletti su quello che gli hai detto.
Pensa a cosa dirgli.
Poi mandagli un messaggio.
DALLA PRIMA DI QUESTE COSE ALL'ULTIMA FAI PASSARE 3 GIORNI.


----------



## tullio (6 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Amore è un'altra cosa.
> Sono io che dò un peso diverso alle due cose.
> Se mi sto innamorando è una cosa.
> Se amo è un'altra.
> ...


Parole, parole, parole...basta! Inutile stare a spaccare il capello in quattro. Serve solo a star male. La verità è che nè tu nè lui _ora_ potete sapere bene cosa state vivendo. Per motivi diversi - conosciamo bene i tuoi ma non i suoi - ora non siete in grado, nessuno di voi due, di avere una situazione affettiva stabile. In questo momento allora non serve dare definizioni alle situazioni, serve viverle. Sino a che non avrete vissuto intensamente la vostra amicizia o storia o quel che è, non avete la possibilità di dare delle etichette. Tra l'altro queste etichette, con il carattere di definitività che comportano, squilibrano entrambi. 
Quello che resta, allora, è vivere questi vostri momenti con autenticità, prendendoli per quelli che sono: frammenti di vita. Frammenti che possono diventare le fondamenta di un edificio oppure restare solo un bel ricordo: ora non è possibile dirlo. 
Per il resto accetto scommesse: secondo me torna.


----------



## Horny (6 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma perchè ha detto una roba assurda. L'amore è una cosa seria. Lei era in piena tempesta emotiva e la capisco, non fosse per questo le chiederei se si è fumata dei porcini, a dire che ama uno che ha visto in tutto una decina di volte. Dozzina, ventina... pinzellacchere. Siamo adulti.


be', lui non l'ha rassicurata.
ha detto che le tempeste emotive sono le sue.
lui è stato chiaro e sincero.
non crede nell'amore. (?????)
anche lui è adulto.
il suo è un modo per non prendersi responsabilità.
per mettere in chiaro che è lei ad avere il coinvolgimento più forte,
sentimentale. lui no. 
e penso si sia pure sentito in colpa.
(a torto magari....)
non stò dicendo sia una cattiva persona.
e non so perché non voglia un impegno con sole.
ma non lo vuole.


----------



## disincantata (6 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Amore è un'altra cosa.
> Sono io che dò un peso diverso alle due cose.
> Se mi sto innamorando è una cosa.
> Se amo è un'altra.
> ...



Sole, perche' lui ha pianto?

Sara' che non ho mai visto piangere mio marito neanche quando e' morto suo papa',  mai, ed e' stato malissimo piu' di una volta, mi sembra strano uno pianga per una semplice 'amica'. Oppure puo' avere altri motivi che non sei tu per piangere?


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2014)

non credo all'amore è come non ti merito.
ma questo non vuol dire che sole abbia sbagliato perché evidentemente lui l'ha emozionata al punto da passare al dopo.e questa è una cosa positiva
si va avanti verso nuovi orizzonti :36 anni è ancora tempo per ricominciare


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Sbri, quanto mi piacerebbe mettere in ordine i pensieri in vista del suo ritorno.Ma non credo che un ritorno ci sarà. Cioè, tornerà qui, ma non tornerà più da me.Già oggi sarei tentata di scrivergli o chiamarlo, di rimangiarmi tutto, ma non è così facile. Non lo è oggi nè lo sarà in futuro. Certe cose non si cancellano. Non si superano.Ho fatto una cazzata.HO FATTO UNA CAZZATA.E adesso si, riesco a piangere.


Non hai fatto una cazzate, hai fatto ciò che sentivi e questa sei tu... Qualunque cosa accada in futuro tra voi non cercare di plasmare o modificare il tuo sentire al suo perché non basterebbe ne a te ne a lui, te lo dico per mia esperienza ed io era quello quella tra i due che teneva il freno a mano tirato.


----------



## Traccia (6 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Sbri, quanto mi piacerebbe mettere in ordine i pensieri in vista del suo ritorno.
> Ma non credo che un ritorno ci sarà.
> Cioè, tornerà qui, ma non tornerà più da me.
> Già oggi sarei tentata di scrivergli o chiamarlo, di rimangiarmi tutto, ma non è così facile. Non lo è oggi nè lo sarà in futuro. Certe cose non si cancellano. Non si superano.
> ...



SI: hai fatto una cazzata!!!
ma NON nel dirgli i tuoi sentimenti, ma nel dirgli di non rivedervi più!
perchè non c'è niente di male nell'aprirsi, ma c'è di male invece nel 'pretendere' dall'altro lo stesso sentimento, lo stesso passo, gli stessi tempi.
Le sue lacrime dimostrano quanto a te ci teneva (E CI TIENE), le sue parole sul pensarti H24 come te ti dimostrano che non sei una semplice trombaamica, quindi perchè chiudere????????????
ma nulla è perduto.
Lo recupererai.
Si che lo farai.
Perchè entrambi oggi state male e di merda.
Vi riprenderete e stavolta abbi più rispetto della sua essenza, che non è come la tua, ma ciò non significa che non ti 'ami' a modo suo.


----------



## georgemary (6 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> 4 ore sembrano tante a pensarci. Eppure è come se fossi stata da lui 20 minuti. E abbiamo parlato di altro anche.
> E a quel punto ci siamo arrivati non so come. So solo che ad un certo punto gli ho detto che non sono in grado di scindere il sesso dall'amore. E che è una cosa che è successa così. Non avevo programmato nulla, è stato un rotolare in discesa. Non lo volevo ammettere nemmeno qui probabilmente. Tutto stava diventando troppo per me. Troppo presto, troppo veloce, troppo grande.
> Ci sono state lacrime (sue) perchè gli ho detto che non me la sento più di vederlo.
> Io non sono riuscita a piangere, fino a questo momento. Ho iniziato a sentire freddo dentro quando ha detto "sei una mia amica, sono attratto da te fisicamente, ma non c'è nient'altro. Non credo nell'amore, non credo nel dirsi cose senza avere la certezza di mantenerle, e dirti ora qualcosa sarebbe una presa in giro".
> ...


ma che limiti ha messo lui dall'inizio?
e poi io non son d'accordo se tu ti sentivi di dire quel che gli hai detto hai fatto benissimo...
lui si sara' spaventato??? io non nutro nessuna comprensione per lui al momento.
Non lo voglio mettere al patibolo, ma e' stato lui a contattarla, se non crede nell'amore, se non ritiene Sole importante, si sarebbe potuto cercare una "normale" non una donna che proviene da un lutto dolorosissimo...


----------



## ivanl (6 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mizzica, hai detto che non riesci a scindere il sesso dall'amore.
> Se uno è innamorato prova amore, mica foia, sennò sarebbe infoiato.
> Respira.
> Metti in ordine i pensieri.
> ...


non posso che quotarti per l'ennesima volta


----------



## Horny (6 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> SI: hai fatto una cazzata!!!
> ma NON nel dirgli i tuoi sentimenti, ma nel dirgli di non rivedervi più!
> perchè non c'è niente di male nell'aprirsi, ma c'è di male invece nel 'pretendere' dall'altro lo stesso sentimento, lo stesso passo, gli stessi tempi.
> Le sue lacrime dimostrano quanto a te ci teneva (E CI TIENE), le sue parole sul pensarti H24 come te ti dimostrano che non sei una semplice trombaamica, quindi perchè chiudere????????????
> ...


a be', ma certo che a modo suo ci tiene e prova sentimenti.
ma secondo me non è questione di pretendere.
bisogna vedere se queste disparità nel sentire e nell'esprimere
fanno poi scattare meccanismi non virtuosi, che portano malessere,
eccessivi sbalzi di umore o altro.
se il condizionamento reciproco è positivo o no.
il fatto che entrambi stiano male non è un bene.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> a be', ma certo che a modo suo ci tiene e prova sentimenti.
> ma secondo me non è questione di pretendere.
> bisogna vedere se queste disparità nel sentire e nell'esprimere
> fanno poi scattare meccanismi non virtuosi, che portano malessere,
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Traccia (6 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> a be', ma certo che a modo suo ci tiene e prova sentimenti.
> ma secondo me non è questione di pretendere.
> bisogna vedere se queste disparità nel sentire e nell'esprimere
> fanno poi scattare meccanismi non virtuosi, che portano malessere,
> ...



hai ragione, ma a mio avviso i malesseri, sbalzi di umore, sono dentro di Sole. E non causati da lui. Bisogna anche fare questa distinzione. Perchèse il problema è dentro di te, non te la puoi prendere e sfanculare uno solo perchè non è allineato al tuo sentire. Ma devi darti tempo e vivere per capire.
Se lui avesse causato tutto sto malessere ora lei dovrebbe sentirsi sollevata e non una cretina che ha fatto una cazzata. PEr me la cazzata l'ha fatta eccome allontanandolo perchèlui, a modo suo, si stava legando. E aveva solo bisogno di tempo per capire meglio...
Poi magari mi sbaglio per carità, queste cose si capiscono solo se le vivi.
Ma io posso comprendere se hai dall'altra parte un bastardo insensibile stronzo che ti sta usando. E allora ne prendi le distanze e lo sfanculi. Qua invece c'era una persona con la sua complessità che è stato comunque vicino a Sole e la rendeva felice. Un po' di pazienza no eh?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2014)

Qo tutti.
E, dammi retta Solenero, tu stai fuori come un balcone 
Sei in una fase confusionale in cui dici una cosa e poi il suo contrario.
Prendi fiato.
Fai qualcosa di piacevo per te che ti faccia sentire bella: parrucchiere? Massaggio? Nuovo abito? Nuovo ombretto?
Q quando ti chiama fatti una camomilla.:up:


----------



## Solenero (6 Novembre 2014)

E intanto il primo giorno senza lui sta passando.
Senza i suoi messaggi, dovrei dire.

Ho sperato mi scrivesse oggi, anche solo una cazzata, ma che mi scrivesse.
E ogni volta che aprivo WA e vedevo messaggi di amiche fratelli etc mi sentivo un peso allo stomaco insopportabile.

E stasera che ci sono a cena qui le mie amiche vorrei solo chiudermi dentro di me e pensare pensare pensare, perchè tanto non so far altro che pensare e farmi castelli che come si è dimostrato al primo soffio di vento svaniscono.

Era bello quello che c'era tra noi. Lo so io e lo sapete pure voi.
Resisterò, non scriverò, e mi mancherà, e mi chiederò continuamente se anche io gli manco.

Vorrei prefissarmi di resistere per tutti i dieci giorni che saremo lontani, per arrotondare direi fino al 20 di questo mese. E poi scrivergli. 
La voglia di vederlo non si è placata nemmeno un minuto oggi, al lavoro è stato infernale, mi sento una bambola di pezza. 

Ho sempre avuto una facilità ad innamorarmi incredibile. Pensavo che dopo mio marito non sarebbe più stato così.
Lui era come me. Un mese dopo il primo bacio mi ha chiesto di sposarlo. 
Pensavo che prima di fidarmi ad aprirmi con un altro uomo ci avrei messo anni e anni e anni. E invece dopo poco più di un anno arriva lui. E dopo 2 mesi io sono cotta. E ora sono triste.
Ma a lui mica rimprovero nulla, ci mancherebbe.
Non si forzano i sentimenti.
Lui non può fingere di sentire quello che sento io. E va bene così. L'onestà è un pregio grandissimo, e io stimo molto lui per essere stato sincero, anche quando sapeva di ferirmi. 

Ha pianto quando gli ho detto che non credevo ci saremmo rivisti più. 
Beh, pianto, diciamo che gli sono scese due lacrime (anche quattro) per un paio di volte durante la serata.
E io mi sono sentita malissimo per lui, e perchè alla fine sono IO che ho deluso lui, non il contrario.
Sono io che ho ferito lui. E se potessi mi rimangerei tutto, fino all'ultima parola.
Non tornerà, ragazzi. Non torna più.

Era una frequentazione da poco tempo, ma se voi sapeste tutto quello che ci siamo detti, fin dove abbiamo scavato dentro di noi in questi giorni... lo conosco abbastanza da sapere che si sarebbe spaventato fino a sparire.
Eppure l'ho detto lo stesso: mi sto innamorando di te.
E ora, fine.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2014)

Ultimamente scrivo e parte delle lettere vengono "mangiate!. Finirò per scrivere come Rosa :mexican:


Solenero sei proprio fuori.
Non fasciarti la testa perché non l'hai ancora rotta.
Non si "rovina tutto" per un dialogo fortemente emotivo.
E' solo un confronto tra persone che stanno cercando di capire in quale direzione stanno andando.
Se lui cambierà strada sarà perché non ha il carattere per gestire una persona emotivamente fatta come te, non perché hai parlato troppo presto o hai detto cose sbagliate.


----------



## Fantastica (6 Novembre 2014)

Cara Sole,
a questo punto è difficile per me dire qualcosa di sensato. Avrei dovuto essere quella zanzara superstite che stava nascosta a godersi il caldo della lampada che ha illuminato le vostre serate, per dire qualcosa d sensato.
Ti dico le impressioni che ho.
Non si raggiunge l'intimità che sembri aver raggiunto con una persona, se quella persona pure non ha la stessa percezione. 
Non credo all'amicizia tra uomo e donna, a meno che la frequentazione non sia del ritmo di un paio di volte all'anno, oppure strettamente legata a una precisa attività, come un hobby coltivato con costanza.
A me arriva l'odore dell'affare sospeso, perché non mi va di far passare quest'uomo per un corretto gentleman e non ho sufficienti elementi per arrivare però a massacrarlo di botte, almeno morali.
Insomma, anche tu... come fai a star lì in mezzo al guado del tuo cuore confuso? 
Ma mi fossi innamorata io, glielo avessi detto (ma perché dirlo, poi? Perché ti sei sentita di parlare con le parole?) e avessi ricevuto quella riposta, i casi erano due: o cominciava un fuoco di file di domande in pacato stile psicoanalitico senza parere, giusto per capire proprio bene cosa andava cercando costui dalla mia vita; oppure avendo elementi sufficienti in mano, la mia reazione sarebbe stata di aggredirlo con una serie di velenose punture verbali, tese a dimostrargli senza fallo quanto sia stronzo.
Tu invece, sopraffatta dal terrore di un amore nuovo, prima hai precipitato gli eventi con il pretendere rassicurazioni verbali (non ti bastavano la sua voglia di vederti, il suo piacere di passare del tempo con te, la sua intimità? E se non ti bastavano, perché non gli hai fatto le domande circostanziate sulle altre donne della sua vita?) che non sono arrivate; ora ti dai addosso e dici finita una cosa che nemmeo quasi era cominciata.
Lascia che torni da 'sto viaggio che fa e poi prendi in mano la situazione, sempre se nel frattempo nin si presenta un nuovo cavaliere, cosa che potrebbe pure succedere. Stavolta la gestiresti meglio?


----------



## Traccia (6 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> E intanto il primo giorno senza lui sta passando.
> Senza i suoi messaggi, dovrei dire.
> 
> Ho sperato mi scrivesse oggi, anche solo una cazzata, ma che mi scrivesse.
> ...


Ma mandargli un messaggio con scritto "mi manchi, sono una stupida " e via! Ma che te frega!!! 
Ma scusa: tu hai chiuso una storia per quale motivo? Perche lui non si stava innamorando e allora IN FUTURO avresti sofferto per questo? Sempre se in futuro poi andava veramente male. Ed oggi stai una merda!!! Ma non era meglio ieri allora???
La vita è una e quando si trova qlcuno che ci piace e con cui stiamo bene assieme VIVILA e punto. Tanto stai male lo stesso!!! Tanto vale rischiare, no?
Booooh
Mandagli quel messaggio, ti stai facendo del male gratuito.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Ma mandargli un messaggio con scritto "mi manchi, sono una stupida " e via! Ma che te frega!!!
> Ma scusa: tu hai chiuso una storia per quale motivo? Perche lui non si stava innamorando e allora IN FUTURO avresti sofferto per questo? Sempre se in futuro poi andava veramente male. Ed oggi stai una merda!!! Ma non era meglio ieri allora???
> La vita è una e quando si trova qlcuno che ci piace e con cui stiamo bene assieme VIVILA e punto. Tanto stai male lo stesso!!! Tanto vale rischiare, no?
> Booooh
> Mandagli quel messaggio, ti stai facendo del male gratuito.


:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ultimamente scrivo e parte delle lettere vengono "mangiate!. Finirò per scrivere come Rosa :mexican:
> 
> 
> Solenero sei proprio fuori.
> ...


Quoto :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> E intanto il primo giorno senza lui sta passando.
> Senza i suoi messaggi, dovrei dire.
> 
> Ho sperato mi scrivesse oggi, anche solo una cazzata, ma che mi scrivesse.
> ...


*Ti darei una capocciata ! *tu non hai deluso lui e lui non ha deluso te. Avete due punti di vista diversi e a mio avviso tante insicurezze ( entrambi). Per stasera cerca di stare al meglio con le tue amiche. Nei prossimi giorni cerca di sapere cosa vuoi realmente, perché ciò che conta è questo, capire cosa vuoi.


----------



## rewindmee (6 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ore 02.20
> appena rientrata a casa.
> 4 ore di parole.
> Di cui l'ultima è stata "e' finita".
> ...


Cazzarola... però è stato corretto, dai


----------



## rewindmee (6 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Sole, questa storia ti è servita per capire che il tuo cuore è pronto per ri-innamorarsi, il che è una cosa bella che sicuramente non davi per scontata poco tempo fa. Ma non sentirlo più e non dargli retta quando ti ricercherà, perché lo farà vedrai. Un bacio. Sei bella e forte e la vita ti riserva tante cose meravigliose.


Perfetta sintesi, quoto


----------



## rewindmee (6 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Peró scusate. Non è che questo fino a ieri era l'uomo ideale e oggi diventa uno stronzo. Probabilmente dopo due mesi di frequentazione non si sente di dichiararsi innamorato. Ci va con i piedi di piombo. Che le vuole bene gliel'ha detto ieri. Ora allontanarsi e prendersi del tempo si, ma rispettare anche i sentimenti, i dubbi e le remore di quest'uomo anche. Non mi sembra che l'abbia mai forzata a fare nulla. Ha rispettato i suoi tempi.


Giustissimo anche questo ragionamento... continuerei la vita senza trattenere il respiro per una risposta, ma non escluderei un ritorno...


----------



## rewindmee (6 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se non fossi condizionata dal fatto che sole esce da un brutto periodo direi che è perfettamente normale che per ora da parte di lui non sia ancora amore e questo non vuol dire che non possa diventarlo.
> certo trovarsi di fronte ad un io no non fa piacere a nessuno.


In effetti si è giocato qualsiasi ripensamento :facepalm:


----------



## rewindmee (6 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Sbri, quanto mi piacerebbe mettere in ordine i pensieri in vista del suo ritorno.
> Ma non credo che un ritorno ci sarà.
> Cioè, tornerà qui, ma non tornerà più da me.
> Già oggi sarei tentata di scrivergli o chiamarlo, di rimangiarmi tutto, ma non è così facile. Non lo è oggi nè lo sarà in futuro. Certe cose non si cancellano. Non si superano.
> ...


Ho riaperto situazioni ben più gravi di questa... "il tempo aggiusta tutto" (cit.)
Davvero, passa avanti ma non chiudere la porta, neanche nella tua testa.


----------



## Palladiano (6 Novembre 2014)

Wee rew compagno di sventura, che fine hai fatto oggi?


----------



## rewindmee (6 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Wee rew compagno di sventura, che fine hai fatto oggi?


Giornata casalinga... senza pc


----------



## Palladiano (6 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Giornata casalinga... senza pc


Pensavo che qualche amica t'avesse sequestrato


----------



## disincantata (7 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> In effetti si è giocato qualsiasi ripensamento :facepalm:



Sicuro?  Non ci scommetterei  un penny!


----------



## Solenero (7 Novembre 2014)

Le mie amiche sono andate via, quindi resto sola con i miei pensieri.
Hanno detto la stessa cosa che avete detto voi: scrivigli.
Che ti frega scrivigli, se lui non risponderà allora non starai peggio di ora, secondo loro.
Ma è peggio scrivere e aspettare una risposta. Che magari non arriva.
Maledetto WA che ora ha anche le spunte azzurre di lettura, lo sapevate? 
invii un messaggio, c'è una spunta grigia.
Il messaggio viene ricevuto, c'è una doppia spunta grigia.
Da oggi, quando il messaggio viene aperto e letto, la doppia spunta grigia diventa una doppia SPUNTA AZZURRA.
e se c'è la doppia spunta e lui non risponde?
e se fosse presto scrivergli ora?


----------



## Palladiano (7 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Le mie amiche sono andate via, quindi resto sola con i miei pensieri.
> Hanno detto la stessa cosa che avete detto voi: scrivigli.
> Che ti frega scrivigli, se lui non risponderà allora non starai peggio di ora, secondo loro.
> Ma è peggio scrivere e aspettare una risposta. Che magari non arriva.
> ...


Se è quello che senti, scrivigli. Io gli avrei già scritto


----------



## disincantata (7 Novembre 2014)

A me e' sempre sembrato così.  Sbaglio?


----------



## Solenero (7 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> A me e' sempre sembrato così.  Sbaglio?


Cosa Disi?


----------



## Traccia (7 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Le mie amiche sono andate via, quindi resto sola con i miei pensieri.
> Hanno detto la stessa cosa che avete detto voi: scrivigli.
> Che ti frega scrivigli, se lui non risponderà allora non starai peggio di ora, secondo loro.
> Ma è peggio scrivere e aspettare una risposta. Che magari non arriva.
> ...


Scrivigli, breve concisa senza pippe o paranoie. Mi manchi, secco, semplice, puro, la verità.
Spegni tutto e vai a dormire felice di aver fatto la cosa giusta. Domani se ne riparla.


----------



## disincantata (7 Novembre 2014)

Io aspetterei qualche giorno.  Giusto perche' nel frattempo anche lui pensera' a lei.


----------



## disincantata (7 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Cosa Disi?



Del doppio baffo su w.s.!


----------



## Traccia (7 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Giornata casalinga... senza pc


Ehehehe con tutti gli annessi e connessi piacevoli del caso...? Capisciammè


----------



## Traccia (7 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io aspetterei qualche giorno.  Giusto perche' nel frattempo anche lui pensera' a lei.


Si anche, basta che non si frantuma e spappola il cervello nel frattempo... Se deve stare come oggi, a fra tre gg non c'arriva! E nemmeno noi appresso a tutte ste paranoie!!  mo pure il baffo azzurro di WA!? gnapossofà


----------



## disincantata (7 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Si anche, basta che non si frantuma e spappola tutto nel frattempo... Se deve stare come oggi, a fra tre gg non c'arriva! E nemmeno noi appresso a tutte ste paranoie!!  mo pure il baffo azzurro di WA!? gnapossofà



Sto ridendo fino alle lacrime scusa SOLE, ma azzurro proprio non lo vedo!  Aiuto!


----------



## Solenero (7 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sto ridendo fino alle lacrime scusa SOLE, ma azzurro proprio non lo vedo!  Aiuto!


Io si, anche sui messaggi di ieri.
L'ho detto per alleggerire un pò la cosa
visto che mi sto risultando pesante e lo so.


----------



## Solenero (7 Novembre 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Parole, parole, parole...basta! Inutile stare a spaccare il capello in quattro. Serve solo a star male. La verità è che nè tu nè lui _ora_ potete sapere bene cosa state vivendo. Per motivi diversi - conosciamo bene i tuoi ma non i suoi - ora non siete in grado, nessuno di voi due, di avere una situazione affettiva stabile. In questo momento allora non serve dare definizioni alle situazioni, serve viverle. Sino a che non avrete vissuto intensamente la vostra amicizia o storia o quel che è, non avete la possibilità di dare delle etichette. Tra l'altro queste etichette, con il carattere di definitività che comportano, squilibrano entrambi.
> Quello che resta, allora, è vivere questi vostri momenti con autenticità, prendendoli per quelli che sono: frammenti di vita. Frammenti che possono diventare le fondamenta di un edificio oppure restare solo un bel ricordo: ora non è possibile dirlo.
> *Per il resto accetto scommesse: secondo me torna*.


Potrei accettare la scommessa. E controbatto : non torna.


----------



## disincantata (7 Novembre 2014)

Tornando seri, io aspetterei qualche giorno,  scriverei con calma, cercando le parole giuste, spiegando come si sente, dicendogli che quando torna avrebbe voglia di parlare con lui.   

Pero' prima deve chiarirsi lei.   Non puo' imporgli di ragionare come vorrebbe lei.  

C'e' chi ci ha impiegato 5 anni a innamorarsi (Lopalal) . LEI CORRE TROPPO. 
L'unica cosa che chiarirei,  credo, e' cosa prova per la sua ex, se la vede e sente ancora.  


Capisco faccia fatica ma ci sono mille modi per distrarsi da un pensiero fisso. Un bagno caldo,  un romanzo, musica, un film, caso mai cancella il suo numero dal cellulare per qualche giorno.    Poi c'e' il forum dove sfogarsi per non cedere a chiamarlo se non vuole.


----------



## Palladiano (7 Novembre 2014)

Io seguirei l'istinto
Vuoi scrivergli, scrivigli. 
Senza troppi ragionamenti, senza fare strategie.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Le mie amiche sono andate via, quindi resto sola con i miei pensieri.
> Hanno detto la stessa cosa che avete detto voi: scrivigli.
> Che ti frega scrivigli, se lui non risponderà allora non starai peggio di ora, secondo loro.
> *Ma è peggio scrivere e aspettare una risposta. Che magari non arriva.*
> ...


*
*se parti con queste premesse non so quanto ti faccia bene inviare un WA. Devi evitare di entrare in un circolo vizioso. Un abbraccio


----------



## Fantastica (7 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> [/B]se parti con queste premesse non so quanto ti faccia bene inviare un WA. Devi evitare di entrare in un circolo vizioso. Un abbraccio


Quoto. E in amor vince chi fugge. Sempre, SE amore è.
E poi, se lui rispondesse "tu no"? O, anche, se lui rispondesse "anche tu" ma poi non seguisse altro?
Se vuoi mandargli un messaggio, che sia propositivo: "ci ho ripensato, vorrei continuare a frequentarti" o simili.


----------



## Palladiano (7 Novembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quoto. E in amor vince chi fugge. Sempre, SE amore è.
> E poi, se lui rispondesse "tu no"? O, anche, se lui rispondesse "anche tu" ma poi non seguisse altro?
> Se vuoi mandargli un messaggio, che sia propositivo: "ci ho ripensato, vorrei continuare a frequentarti" o simili.


Però in amor vince chi fugge mi pare una sciocchezza.


----------



## Fantastica (7 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Però in amor vince chi fugge mi pare una sciocchezza.


Fuggire nel senso di non inseguire, di non essere ansiosi, di lasciare all'altro spazio e autonomia reale di scelta, scevra da indotti sensi di colpa per il fatto che si è caricati della responsabilità di rispondere.
Quando si fa una mossa, la prima possibilità che va contemplata è che non ci sia nessuna contromossa. 
Nessuna contromossa equivale al no più sonoro che si possa udire.


----------



## ivanl (7 Novembre 2014)

Sole, non farti troppe paranoie; se devi passare giorni a guardare il telefono, rimuginare, farti castelli mentali, scrivi e basta. Un messaggio che non richieda interpretazioni, in modo da toglierti il dubbio una volta per tutte.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Fuggire nel senso di non inseguire, di non essere ansiosi, di lasciare all'altro spazio e autonomia reale di scelta, scevra da indotti sensi di colpa per il fatto che si è caricati della responsabilità di rispondere.
> Quando si fa una mossa, la prima possibilità che va contemplata è che non ci sia nessuna contromossa.
> Nessuna contromossa equivale al no più sonoro che si possa udire.[/QUOTE]Condivido, io al posto di sole mi prenderei tutti i 10 giorni per riflettere sui... miei sentimenti e poi al suo ritorno con le idee più chiare ne parlerei con lui... So di essere una voce dissonante ma sono anZiana :rotfl: ed ho dei barlumi di saggezza:


----------



## Palladiano (7 Novembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Fuggire nel senso di non inseguire, di non essere ansiosi, di lasciare all'altro spazio e autonomia reale di scelta, scevra da indotti sensi di colpa per il fatto che si è caricati della responsabilità di rispondere.
> Quando si fa una mossa, la prima possibilità che va contemplata è che non ci sia nessuna contromossa.
> Nessuna contromossa equivale al no più sonoro che si possa udire.


si ok. io tendenzialmente lotterei per amore. per conquistare (verbo che implica tutto tranne che fuggire). ma quello che hai scritto è vero assai. 
per stare nei proverbi: chi lotta può perdere chi non lotta ha già perso


----------



## rewindmee (7 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Pensavo che qualche amica t'avesse sequestrato


Quello è stato mercoledì sera. Ma solo per parlare :carneval:


----------



## rewindmee (7 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sicuro?  Non ci scommetterei  un penny!


Nel senso che è stato troppo tranchant... quindi ha reso le cose più difficili


----------



## rewindmee (7 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ma è peggio scrivere e aspettare una risposta. Che magari non arriva.
> Maledetto WA che ora ha anche le spunte azzurre di lettura, lo sapevate?


Una email? 
Scrivi una email che sedimenti il momento, senza parlare di futuro.
Prima dovete chiarire la situazione, secondo me...


----------



## rewindmee (7 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Ehehehe con tutti gli annessi e connessi piacevoli del caso...? Capisciammè


Se sei libera martedì prossimo ti racconto... capisciammè :carneval:


----------



## Traccia (7 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Se sei libera martedì prossimo ti racconto... capisciammè :carneval:


 ma che me stai a broccolà?!? 
se SI, allora non sono libera martedì, c'ho troppi omini, mi bastano e avanzano quelli. 
se NO, allora forse forse forse se potrebbe fa, n'amico in più è sempre cosa buona e giusta


----------



## Palladiano (7 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ma che me stai a broccolà?!?
> se SI, allora non sono libera martedì, c'ho troppi omini, mi bastano e avanzano quelli.
> se NO, allora forse forse forse se potrebbe fa, n'amico in più è sempre cosa buona e giusta


uno stop di classe


----------



## rewindmee (7 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ma che me stai a broccolà?!?
> se SI, allora non sono libera martedì, c'ho troppi omini, mi bastano e avanzano quelli.
> se NO, allora forse forse forse se potrebbe fa, n'amico in più è sempre cosa buona e giusta


Solo per parlare, tranquilla... :facepalm::carneval:


----------



## Stark72 (7 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ma che me stai a broccolà?!?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Novembre 2014)

La cosa della doppia spunta azzurra credo dipenda se entrambi avete un iPhone. Altrimenti rimane la doppia spunta grigia. Quindi non ti ci fissare.


----------



## Stark72 (7 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La cosa della doppia spunta azzurra credo dipenda se entrambi avete un iPhone. Altrimenti rimane la doppia spunta grigia. Quindi non ti ci fissare.


No, ho spunte da tutti, belli e brutti


----------



## Nicka (7 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La cosa della doppia spunta azzurra credo dipenda se entrambi avete un iPhone. Altrimenti rimane la doppia spunta grigia. Quindi non ti ci fissare.


Io ho un galaxy e da ieri ho la spunta blu quando leggono...
Ma credo che in ogni caso non bisognerebbe fissarsi su questi dettagli...

Madonna santa Sole che pasticcio!!


----------



## ivanl (7 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> No, ho spunte da tutti, belli e brutti


io da alcuni si e altri no. Macchisenefrega, appunto.


----------



## georgemary (7 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La cosa della doppia spunta azzurra credo dipenda se entrambi avete un iPhone. Altrimenti rimane la doppia spunta grigia. Quindi non ti ci fissare.


no la doppia spunta azzurra appare se entrambi hanno wa aggiornarto, non c'entra avere iphone.


----------



## Horny (7 Novembre 2014)

scusate ma solo io,
se mi stessi innamorando di una persona,
glielo comunicassi,
e quello/a rispondesse: io no,
non credo nell'amore (?????)
ci rimarrei malissimo,
la considererei una disparità importante,
un messaggio brutto,
e reagirei rispondendo non vediamoci più?
(e magari poi lo rivedrei, perché è chiaro che LUI
ti cerca di nuovo, ma rimarrei piena di incertezze e a disagio)?
e sarebbe, per me, un rapporto che parte con uno squilibrio importante,
SOPRATTUTTO tra due adulti?

ps
sole è una chi si fa paranoie per le doppie spunte azzurre,
può ragionevolmente aspettare un uomo che si pone così?
(come del resto ho fatto io con Altro......)


----------



## ivanl (7 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> scusate ma solo io,
> se mi stessi innamorando di una persona,
> glielo comunicassi,
> e quello/a rispondesse: io no,
> ...


In linea generale, hai ragionissima; nello specifico, forse, e' solo questione di tempistica


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> scusate ma solo io,
> se mi stessi innamorando di una persona,
> glielo comunicassi,
> e quello/a rispondesse: io no,
> ...


Io mi incazzerei se capissi che di me non gliene frega nulla e che ho proprio frainteso tutto e questo non mi sembra il caso
Ognuno ha i suoi tempi, e ognuno da un peso alle parole
Avrei cercato di capire e chiarire.


----------



## Horny (7 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> In linea generale, hai ragionissima; nello specifico, forse, e' solo questione di tempistica


perché il cominciare ad innamorarsi richiede molto tempo?
tra due adulti che fanno sesso e possono frequentarsi in casa propria da mattina a sera?
NON L'AMARSI, il cominciare a provare sentimenti, l'innamorarsi, che magari poi non diventa AMORE?


----------



## Stark72 (7 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> scusate ma solo io,
> se mi stessi innamorando di una persona,
> glielo comunicassi,
> e quello/a rispondesse: io no,
> ...


E' da ieri che dico che non mi sembra affatto strano il fatto che lui le abbia detto che non è innamorato, mentre mi sembra veramente una stronzata dire "non credo nell'amore". Ma che vordì??? Ma che è Gino Paoli?
Quindi esclude proprio l'esistenza dell'amore in genere?
Boh? Più che incazzare, sta cosa mi farebbe riflettere.


----------



## Traccia (7 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Solo per parlare, tranquilla... :facepalm::carneval:



con un traditore seriale come te c'è poco da star tranquilli 
ma se è per parlare allora va bene


----------



## ivanl (7 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> perché il cominciare ad innamorarsi richiede molto tempo?
> tra due adulti che fanno sesso e possono frequentarsi in casa propria da mattina a sera?
> NON L'AMARSI, il cominciare a provare sentimenti, l'innamorarsi, che magari poi non diventa AMORE?


Boh, sai, ognuno ha i suoi tempi; chi ci va cauto, chi si butta...dipende dalle proprie esperienze


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> perché il cominciare ad innamorarsi richiede molto tempo?
> tra due adulti che fanno sesso e possono frequentarsi in casa propria da mattina a sera?
> NON L'AMARSI, il cominciare a provare sentimenti, l'innamorarsi, che magari poi non diventa AMORE?


E metti che per lui innamorarsi ed amare sia la stessa cosa?
io per esempio faccio fatica a distinguere questi termini. Ci riesco un pochino da quando per esempio leggo President. 
Per il resto io li ho sempre usati attribuendogli lo stesso significato


----------



## rewindmee (7 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> con un traditore seriale come te c'è poco da star tranquilli
> ma se è per parlare allora va bene


Sei ingiusta... non sono seriale. In tre anni solo quattro donne, che seriale sono??? :facepalm:


----------



## Nicka (7 Novembre 2014)

Io ad esempio, anche se avessi avuto questa sensazione, non avrei mai e poi mai e poi mai parlato di innamoramento. Ma proprio mai.
Non per chissà quale motivo, ma perchè è il mio carattere...e il mio carattere mi porta a non parlare dei miei sentimenti, a me le cose le tiri fuori con le pinze, io parlo con gli occhi, con i sorrisi, con le lacrime, con gli atteggiamenti. Con la bocca parlo, il più delle volte per dar aria, ma i miei sentimenti appartengono a me, non escono, ci ho provato infinite volte e non ce la faccio. Ma io sono anche poco fisica, non ho slanci di affetto, mi infastidisco quando mi toccano, ma questo non significa che una persona come me non ami, non si affezioni, non voglia un bene dell'anima.
E se avessi avuto qualcuno che mi parlava di innamoramento dopo poche uscite mi sarei un attimo "spaventata", forse perchè io ho tempi lunghi e proprio perchè non riesco a catalogare emozioni e sentimenti. La schematizzazione è qualcosa che non a tutti piace. Quando mi è stato accennato qualcosa di sentimentale mi sono sentita presa per il culo...e spiego perchè: io ho inevitabilmente i miei parametri, che sono tarati su come sono io...per me certe cose sono un peso enorme, non ho facilità di espressione. Vedere tanta facilità e tanta velocità mi fa suonare un campanello...mi tiro indietro. Per me è così difficile che non riesco a capirne l'altrui facilità. E per me il vero affezionarmi a una persona è un lavorone, ci metto impegno, io so che voglio quella persona nella mia vita, ma ogni persona per me è un piccolo lavoro, me la coltivo, l'esserne in qualche modo innamorata è lo scopo finale, non la base di partenza. Non so se riesco a spiegarmi...per me non esiste il ti amerò da oggi per sempre, l'obiettivo nella mia vita è avere rapporti per cui alla fine dei miei giorni potrò dire "quanto ho amato queste persone".
Stiamo bene insieme? Ci cerchiamo? Ho voglia di vederti ogni giorno? Hai voglia di vedermi ogni giorno? A letto stiamo bene? Mi emozioni? Ti emoziono? Lo capiamo entrambi? Mi fai ridere? Mi fai piangere? E allora cosa volere di più? Una parola? 
Guardare sempre ai fatti e alle proprie emozioni e sensazioni, che le parole volano via veloci.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ad esempio, anche se avessi avuto questa sensazione, non avrei mai e poi mai e poi mai parlato di innamoramento. Ma proprio mai.
> Non per chissà quale motivo, ma perchè è il mio carattere...e il mio carattere mi porta a non parlare dei miei sentimenti, a me le cose le tiri fuori con le pinze, io parlo con gli occhi, con i sorrisi, con le lacrime, con gli atteggiamenti. Con la bocca parlo, il più delle volte per dar aria, ma i miei sentimenti appartengono a me, non escono, ci ho provato infinite volte e non ce la faccio. Ma io sono anche poco fisica, non ho slanci di affetto, mi infastidisco quando mi toccano, ma questo non significa che una persona come me non ami, non si affezioni, non voglia un bene dell'anima.
> E se avessi avuto qualcuno che mi parlava di innamoramento dopo poche uscite mi sarei un attimo "spaventata", forse perchè io ho tempi lunghi e proprio perchè non riesco a catalogare emozioni e sentimenti. La schematizzazione è qualcosa che non a tutti piace. Quando mi è stato accennato qualcosa di sentimentale mi sono sentita presa per il culo...e spiego perchè: io ho inevitabilmente i miei parametri, che sono tarati su come sono io...per me certe cose sono un peso enorme, non ho facilità di espressione. Vedere tanta facilità e tanta velocità mi fa suonare un campanello...mi tiro indietro. Per me è così difficile che non riesco a capirne l'altrui facilità. E per me il vero affezionarmi a una persona è un lavorone, ci metto impegno, io so che voglio quella persona nella mia vita, ma ogni persona per me è un piccolo lavoro, me la coltivo, l'esserne in qualche modo innamorata è lo scopo finale, non la base di partenza. Non so se riesco a spiegarmi...per me non esiste il ti amerò da oggi per sempre, l'obiettivo nella mia vita è avere rapporti per cui alla fine dei miei giorni potrò dire "quanto ho amato queste persone".
> Stiamo bene insieme? Ci cerchiamo? Ho voglia di vederti ogni giorno? Hai voglia di vedermi ogni giorno? A letto stiamo bene? Mi emozioni? Ti emoziono? Lo capiamo entrambi? Mi fai ridere? Mi fai piangere? E allora cosa volere di più? Una parola?
> Guardare sempre ai fatti e alle proprie emozioni e sensazioni, che le parole volano via veloci.




Stra quoto. 

Sono più espansiva ma la vivo esattamente così  anch'io.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Stra quoto.
> 
> Sono più espansiva ma la vivo esattamente così  anch'io.


Tu e Nicka siete particolarmente Pappa e Ciccia, o Culo e Camicia, in quest'ultimo periodo


----------



## Nicka (7 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu e Nicka siete particolarmente Pappa e Ciccia, o Culo e Camicia, in quest'ultimo periodo


Sono ufficialmente la Matrainetta del forum...mica pizza e fichi!


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Le mie amiche sono andate via, quindi resto sola con i miei pensieri.
> Hanno detto la stessa cosa che avete detto voi: scrivigli.
> Che ti frega scrivigli, se lui non risponderà allora non starai peggio di ora, secondo loro.
> Ma è peggio scrivere e aspettare una risposta. Che magari non arriva.
> ...


io a te te cionco, però, eh?
Ti ho detto che devi respirare, non che devi stare in apnea.
Non ce la fai a fare un'apnea se non respiri PRIMA.
Fai passare un paio di giorni.
Non dieci, DUE.
Quel tanto da smaltire 'ste due quintalate di picco emotivo.
Fatti una camomilla, mangia dei dolci, comprati un paio di scarpe, vai dal parrucchiere.
Vai in un gattile a portare qualcosa da mangiare.
Distacco, prendi distanza.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ad esempio, anche se avessi avuto questa sensazione, non avrei mai e poi mai e poi mai parlato di innamoramento. Ma proprio mai.
> Non per chissà quale motivo, ma perchè è il mio carattere...e il mio carattere mi porta a non parlare dei miei sentimenti, a me le cose le tiri fuori con le pinze, io parlo con gli occhi, con i sorrisi, con le lacrime, con gli atteggiamenti. Con la bocca parlo, il più delle volte per dar aria, ma i miei sentimenti appartengono a me, non escono, ci ho provato infinite volte e non ce la faccio. Ma io sono anche poco fisica, non ho slanci di affetto, mi infastidisco quando mi toccano, ma questo non significa che una persona come me non ami, non si affezioni, non voglia un bene dell'anima.
> E se avessi avuto qualcuno che mi parlava di innamoramento dopo poche uscite mi sarei un attimo "spaventata", forse perchè io ho tempi lunghi e proprio perchè non riesco a catalogare emozioni e sentimenti. La schematizzazione è qualcosa che non a tutti piace. Quando mi è stato accennato qualcosa di sentimentale mi sono sentita presa per il culo...e spiego perchè: io ho inevitabilmente i miei parametri, che sono tarati su come sono io...per me certe cose sono un peso enorme, non ho facilità di espressione. Vedere tanta facilità e tanta velocità mi fa suonare un campanello...mi tiro indietro. Per me è così difficile che non riesco a capirne l'altrui facilità. E per me il vero affezionarmi a una persona è un lavorone, ci metto impegno, io so che voglio quella persona nella mia vita, ma ogni persona per me è un piccolo lavoro, me la coltivo, l'esserne in qualche modo innamorata è lo scopo finale, non la base di partenza. Non so se riesco a spiegarmi...per me non esiste il ti amerò da oggi per sempre, l'obiettivo nella mia vita è avere rapporti per cui alla fine dei miei giorni potrò dire "quanto ho amato queste persone".
> *Stiamo bene insieme? Ci cerchiamo? Ho voglia di vederti ogni giorno? Hai voglia di vedermi ogni giorno? A letto stiamo bene? Mi emozioni? Ti emoziono? Lo capiamo entrambi? Mi fai ridere? Mi fai piangere? E allora cosa volere di più? Una parola?
> Guardare sempre ai fatti e alle proprie emozioni e sensazioni, che le parole volano via veloci*.


non sono proprio come te ma l'ultima parte la straquoto. Però deve essere tutta


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu e Nicka siete particolarmente Pappa e Ciccia, o Culo e Camicia, in quest'ultimo periodo


bella firma


----------



## Nicka (7 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> non sono proprio come te ma l'ultima parte la straquoto. Però deve essere tutta


Se fossi come me non mi ameresti! 

E' ovvio che è tutta la serie di cose che bisogna sentire...una persona per esserti vicina secondo me deve regalarti l'intera gamma di emozioni, se mancano queste emozioni allora stop...significa che c'è qualcosa che tocca, e non va bene.


----------



## Horny (7 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io mi incazzerei se capissi che di me non gliene frega nulla e che ho proprio frainteso tutto e questo non mi sembra il caso
> Ognuno ha i suoi tempi, e ognuno da un peso alle parole
> Avrei cercato di capire e chiarire.


mi stò innamorando, per me non sono parole molto pesanti.
non sono ti amo, ad esempio.
come diceva Tuba, ci si innamora di continuo.
per come sono fatta io,
che gliene freghi qualcosina, e meno di quanto frega  a me,
alla fine
non mi basterebbe, e alimenterebbe le mie insicurezze.
capire e chiarire mi pare che lo facciano, no?
dipende uno com'è e cosa cerca.
capisci farfalla?
ad esempio, tu, alcune cose ce le hai da tuo marito,
io no. quindi, anche da un rapporto iniziale con un uomo,
mi aspetto di più.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bella firma


Thank you sweetie


----------



## Horny (7 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> non sono proprio come te ma l'ultima parte la straquoto. Però deve essere tutta


eh ma bisogna vedere se ci siamo o meno, sul neretto......


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> mi stò innamorando, per me non sono parole molto pesanti.
> non sono ti amo, ad esempio.
> come diceva Tuba, ci si innamora di continuo.
> per come sono fatta io,
> ...


ho capito il tuo punto di vista
A me non capita di innamorarmi di continuo. ma probabilmente quello che io definisco in altri modi tu lo definisci innamoramento
Se il tipo di Sole intende per innamoramento quello che intendo io trovo "corretto" avergli detto di no. Io avrei risposto di no
Che non vuol dire. Non mi piaci, non sto bene con te, non mi attrai vuole dire non sono pronto a iniziare una relazione stabile ecc ecc


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> eh ma bisogna vedere se ci siamo o meno, sul neretto......


----------



## Horny (7 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ad esempio, anche se avessi avuto questa sensazione, non avrei mai e poi mai e poi mai parlato di innamoramento. Ma proprio mai.
> Non per chissà quale motivo, ma perchè è il mio carattere...e il mio carattere mi porta a non parlare dei miei sentimenti, a me le cose le tiri fuori con le pinze, io parlo con gli occhi, con i sorrisi, con le lacrime, con gli atteggiamenti. Con la bocca parlo, il più delle volte per dar aria, ma i miei sentimenti appartengono a me, non escono, ci ho provato infinite volte e non ce la faccio. Ma io sono anche poco fisica, non ho slanci di affetto, mi infastidisco quando mi toccano, ma questo non significa che una persona come me non ami, non si affezioni, non voglia un bene dell'anima.
> E se avessi avuto qualcuno che mi parlava di innamoramento dopo poche uscite mi sarei un attimo "spaventata", forse perchè io ho tempi lunghi e proprio perchè non riesco a catalogare emozioni e sentimenti. La schematizzazione è qualcosa che non a tutti piace. Quando mi è stato accennato qualcosa di sentimentale mi sono sentita presa per il culo...e spiego perchè: io ho inevitabilmente i miei parametri, che sono tarati su come sono io...per me certe cose sono un peso enorme, non ho facilità di espressione. Vedere tanta facilità e tanta velocità mi fa suonare un campanello...mi tiro indietro. Per me è così difficile che non riesco a capirne l'altrui facilità. E per me il vero affezionarmi a una persona è un lavorone, ci metto impegno, io so che voglio quella persona nella mia vita, ma ogni persona per me è un piccolo lavoro, me la coltivo, l'esserne in qualche modo innamorata è lo scopo finale, non la base di partenza. Non so se riesco a spiegarmi...per me non esiste il ti amerò da oggi per sempre, l'obiettivo nella mia vita è avere rapporti per cui alla fine dei miei giorni potrò dire "quanto ho amato queste persone".
> Stiamo bene insieme? Ci cerchiamo? Ho voglia di vederti ogni giorno? Hai voglia di vedermi ogni giorno? A letto stiamo bene? Mi emozioni? Ti emoziono? Lo capiamo entrambi? Mi fai ridere? Mi fai piangere? E allora cosa volere di più? Una parola?
> Guardare sempre ai fatti e alle proprie emozioni e sensazioni, che le parole volano via veloci.


innamorarsi, affezionarsi e amare sono tre cose molto, molto diverse.
mi stò innamorando esprime un'emozione, secondo me, non un sentimento.
poi una cosa è sentirsi rispondere: anche io provo emozioni etc.....con relativa spiegazione che dai tu,
e un'altra è udire: io no.
a me si gelerebbe il sangue.
soprattutto se chi lo dice mi conoscesse almeno un po'.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> E' da ieri che dico che non mi sembra affatto strano il fatto che lui le abbia detto che non è innamorato, mentre mi sembra veramente una stronzata dire "non credo nell'amore". Ma che vordì??? Ma che è Gino Paoli?
> Quindi esclude proprio l'esistenza dell'amore in genere?
> Boh? Più che incazzare, sta cosa mi farebbe uriflettere.


Condivido la tua perplessità..


----------



## Nicka (7 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> innamorarsi, affezionarsi e amare sono tre cose molto, molto diverse.
> mi stò innamorando esprime un'emozione, secondo me, non un sentimento.
> poi una cosa è sentirsi rispondere: anche io provo emozioni etc.....con relativa spiegazione che dai tu,
> e un'altra è udire: io no.
> ...


Guarda, io sono quella che ha detto ti amo dopo 6 anni di relazione clandestina e mi sono sentita dire "io non ho mai provato niente". 
So cosa vuol dire sentire gelare il sangue, ma a me il sangue non si gela dopo un paio di mesi di frequentazione. E dopo un paio di mesi di frequentazione (frequentazione, non relazione in cui ci si dice "sì, stiamo insieme") per me mancano totalmente le basi per parlare di qualsiasi cosa, ma proprio perchè non c'è stato tempo sufficiente. Questo non vuol dire non provare nulla, vuol dire semplicemente non sentirsela di affrontare un certo tipo di discorsi.
Non diamo troppa importanza alle parole.
Quest'uomo, pur uscendo fuori da un passato in maniera assurda, alla fin fine non ha fatto nulla di male. Anzi, si è comportato molto bene secondo me.
Se poi a Sole non piace stare in una situazione simile e ha necessità di altre cose è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## Horny (7 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ho capito il tuo punto di vista
> A me non capita di innamorarmi di continuo. ma probabilmente quello che io definisco in altri modi tu lo definisci innamoramento
> Se il tipo di Sole intende per innamoramento quello che intendo io trovo "corretto" avergli detto di no. Io avrei risposto di no
> Che non vuol dire. Non mi piaci, non sto bene con te, non mi attrai vuole dire non sono pronto a iniziare una relazione stabile ecc ecc


il neretto per me è inizio di innamoramento, e personalmente è piuttosto difficile che lo provi.
soprattutto in via duratura per ore, giorni, settimane.
e poi, se ci sono tutte queste cose del neretto, e entrambi siamo single, adulti, iniziare una relazione mi pare un passaggio automatico.
mica è un contratto o una promessa di amore eterno o chissà che.
quanto alla stabilità.....forse neppure esiste, quindi di che parliamo?
cos'è una relazione, se non quanto in neretto?
lei avrebbe potuto essere più furba e attendista.
ma la sua reazione è comprensibile.
e lui non mi è piaciuto affatto.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda, io sono quella che ha detto ti amo dopo 6 anni di relazione clandestina e mi sono sentita dire "io non ho mai provato niente".
> So cosa vuol dire sentire gelare il sangue, ma a me il sangue non si gela dopo un paio di mesi di frequentazione. E dopo un paio di mesi di frequentazione (frequentazione, non relazione in cui ci si dice "sì, stiamo insieme") per me mancano totalmente le basi per parlare di qualsiasi cosa, ma proprio perchè non c'è stato tempo sufficiente. Questo non vuol dire non provare nulla, vuol dire semplicemente non sentirsela di affrontare un certo tipo di discorsi.
> Non diamo troppa importanza alle parole.
> Quest'uomo, pur uscendo fuori da un passato in maniera assurda, alla fin fine non ha fatto nulla di male. Anzi, si è comportato molto bene secondo me.
> Se poi a Sole non piace stare in una situazione simile e ha necessità di altre cose è un altro paio di maniche.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Horny (7 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> E' da ieri che dico che non mi sembra affatto strano il fatto che lui le abbia detto che non è innamorato, mentre mi sembra veramente una stronzata dire "non credo nell'amore". Ma che vordì??? Ma che è Gino Paoli?
> Quindi esclude proprio l'esistenza dell'amore in genere?
> Boh? Più che incazzare, sta cosa mi farebbe riflettere.


a sì, non ho commentato, ma questa affermazione è sconcertante.
soprattutto da parte di una persona adulta.


----------



## Solenero (7 Novembre 2014)

Che poi io mi chiedo anche che bisogno c'è di spaventarsi per le emozioni degli altri.
Se io fossi spaventata (ed è una minchiata) di innamorarmi IO allora ok, ma che mi devo spaventare se qualcun'altro si innamora di me? non è che innamorarsi vuol dire pretendere. Per me no. Come avete detto, ho comunicato un'emozione porco mondo non gli ho chiesto di essere ricambiata. Forse questo ancora non l'avevo detto, ecco. Io non gli ho detto "e tu?". Lui ha risposto ad una domanda che io non avevo fatto, e non volevo fargli.
E quindi, spaventato di cosa?
Non sono un idra a tre teste cazzo, non mi mangerò la sua testa se resta, non ho intenzione di diventare una stalker o altro. 
Ho solo messo a parole quello che tanto lui aveva già capito. Perchè lo aveva capito, mi ha solo portata a dirlo. I discorsi che ci sono stati prima della mia confessione portavano tutti lì, a quello che sentivo per lui. E ammetterlo alla fine è stato solo un sollievo. Un "finalmente l'ho detto". Ora è pesante il silenzio, certo, ma quando l'ho detto poi stavo bene. E certo, se potessi me lo rimangerei, ma che differenza fa dire a parole una cosa che già sai? verbalizzarla o no, se prima non ti spaventava, ora tre paroline in fila ti dilaniano così tanto che non esisti più? 
Oh via prima diciamo tanto di essere adulti e poi ci facciamo spaventare da così poco.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> *il neretto per me è inizio di innamoramento*, e personalmente è piuttosto difficile che lo provi.
> soprattutto in via duratura per ore, giorni, settimane.
> e poi, se ci sono tutte queste cose del neretto, e entrambi siamo single, adulti, iniziare una relazione mi pare un passaggio automatico.
> mica è un contratto o una promessa di amore eterno o chissà che.
> ...


Anche per me. Ma tu dici che ti capita spesso. A me per esempio praticamente mai.
Ed è duraturo. Se si esaurisce qualcosa non funziona. Se smetto di volerti sentire ogni giorno, per esempio vuol dire che già non solo non sono innamorata ma sto proprio perdendo l'interesse per te.
Loro secondo me non erano ancora in un rapporto così stretto. 
Ribadisco che la sua risposta mi sembra la più onesta possibile dopo così poco tempo. Inoltre non tutti ci innamoriamo così facilmente
Secondo me c'è proprio un fraintendimento nel significato dei termini


----------



## Horny (7 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda, io sono quella che ha detto ti amo dopo 6 anni di relazione clandestina e mi sono sentita dire "io non ho mai provato niente".
> So cosa vuol dire sentire gelare il sangue, ma a me il sangue non si gela dopo un paio di mesi di frequentazione. E dopo un paio di mesi di frequentazione (frequentazione, non relazione in cui ci si dice "sì, stiamo insieme") per me mancano totalmente le basi per parlare di qualsiasi cosa, ma proprio perchè non c'è stato tempo sufficiente. Questo non vuol dire non provare nulla, vuol dire semplicemente non sentirsela di affrontare un certo tipo di discorsi.
> Non diamo troppa importanza alle parole.
> Quest'uomo, pur uscendo fuori da un passato in maniera assurda, alla fin fine non ha fatto nulla di male. Anzi, si è comportato molto bene secondo me.
> Se poi a Sole non piace stare in una situazione simile e ha necessità di altre cose è un altro paio di maniche.


be' ma tu non ti eri accorta di nulla?
le parole, dette in certi momenti, hanno il loro peso, invece.
non capisco, una relazione a 40 anni dopo quanti mesi di frequentazione non solo amichevole
dovrebbe iniziare?
secondo me, o inizia subito, o è probabile non inizi mai.
ripeto, relazione, non matrimonio, presentarsi in famiglia, convivere, fare figli.
ma relazione esclusiva, ad esempio, e in cui non si sparisce per giorni,
o in cui è chiaro che il passato è chiuso.


----------



## Nicka (7 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> be' ma tu non ti eri accorta di nulla?
> le parole, dette in certi momenti, hanno il loro peso, invece.
> non capisco, una relazione a 40 anni dopo quanti mesi di frequentazione non solo amichevole
> dovrebbe iniziare?
> ...


Io ho detto quello che volevo io, di quello che provava lui in quel momento me ne sono altamente fregata. 
E per quanto lui mi abbia detto che non provava niente io ti posso assicurare che non ci ho creduto nemmeno un attimo. Ma era ora di chiudere e ha chiuso nel peggior modo possibile con me.
Per fortuna o purtroppo ho la capacità di capire le persone al di là di quello che dicono...e ne ho avuto conferma tempo dopo.


----------



## Horny (7 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche per me. Ma tu dici che ti capita spesso. A me per esempio praticamente mai.
> Ed è duraturo. Se si esaurisce qualcosa non funziona. Se smetto di volerti sentire ogni giorno, per esempio vuol dire che già non solo non sono innamorata ma sto proprio perdendo l'interesse per te.
> Loro secondo me non erano ancora in un rapporto così stretto.
> Ribadisco che la sua risposta mi sembra la più onesta possibile dopo così poco tempo. Inoltre non tutti ci innamoriamo così facilmente
> Secondo me c'è proprio un fraintendimento nel significato dei termini


no, ho detto che alle persone capita spesso.
ho scritto che a me, invece, capita molto di rado.
ma io una persona di cui non mi stò innamorando non la penso.
non mi manca quando non c'è, e quindi ci stà che sparisca per ore o giorni,
appunto.
l'innamoramento non è necessariamente duraturo.
pensa a tanti matrimoni!
a me non sembra poco tempo, data l'intensità della frequentazione e l'età.
lui magari è onesto, tocca a lei stabilire  se le basta ed è questo che ora cerca.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> innamorarsi, affezionarsi e amare sono tre cose molto, molto diverse.
> mi stò innamorando esprime un'emozione, secondo me, non un sentimento.
> poi una cosa è sentirsi rispondere: anche io provo emozioni etc.....con relativa spiegazione che dai tu,
> e un'altra è udire: io no.
> ...


Sì.
Però: lei ha detto che non riesce a scindere il sesso dall'amore;  lui ha detto che non crede nell'amore.
detta così la frase di lui pare presa dalla carta di un cioccolatino... però anche quella di Sole è un po' allarmante.
Io spero, da quello che ha riferito Sole delle 4 ore 4 di conversazione, che lui intendesse: 
non credo nell'amore a prima vista, non credo nelle due anime che si riconoscono alla prima occhiata e che immediatamente sanno che da quel momento il loro destino è unito.
Se non sbaglio ha anche aggiunto che le sensazioni che ha lui, le emozioni di trasporto, sono le medesime che ha lei.
NON le etichetta come amore. Tutto qui. E a me pare una cosa sensata.
Mi pare ancor più sensato trattandosi di un rapporto con una persona che ha vissuto di recente la perdita di un altro amore e che proprio per questo motivo potrebbe, emotivamente, pigliare lucciole per lanterne, visto che lui è il primo del DOPO.
Perchè non è detto che, se con una persona proviamo emozioni intense, sia questa a farcele provare: a volte sono le circostanze che amplificano le emozioni.
Quando abbiamo tanto bisogno di vivere una particolare emozione, le nostre percezioni sono falsate.
E in questo posto, in circostanze diverse, 'sta cosa credo si sia vista.
Io se fossi in lui, un pensiero in questo senso l'avrei fatto.
E anche se fossi stata in lei, forse... però quando sei nel bel mezzo di una tempesta emotiva, è più difficile.


----------



## Nicka (7 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Che poi io mi chiedo anche che bisogno c'è di spaventarsi per le emozioni degli altri.
> Se io fossi spaventata (ed è una minchiata) di innamorarmi IO allora ok, ma che mi devo spaventare se qualcun'altro si innamora di me? non è che innamorarsi vuol dire pretendere. Per me no. Come avete detto, ho comunicato un'emozione porco mondo non gli ho chiesto di essere ricambiata. Forse questo ancora non l'avevo detto, ecco. Io non gli ho detto "e tu?". Lui ha risposto ad una domanda che io non avevo fatto, e non volevo fargli.
> E quindi, spaventato di cosa?
> Non sono un idra a tre teste cazzo, non mi mangerò la sua testa se resta, non ho intenzione di diventare una stalker o altro.
> ...


Non sei un'idra...sei una persona che semplicemente ha espresso le proprie emozioni.
Dall'altra parte probabilmente hai una persona che alle parole dà un peso che non è il tuo...magari le carica di significato oltre quello che in realtà significano.
Hai espresso quello che sentivi e lui ha fatto altrettanto. Hai deciso tu di chiudere, lui non lo avrebbe fatto...lo hai detto tu che si è anche commosso alla notizia che non lo avresti più voluto vedere perchè lui avrebbe voluto continuare a vederti ogni giorno.
Allora mettiamo sulla bilancia le parole, perchè a questo punto hanno il loro peso.
Perchè tu ti stai innamorando e non lo vuoi più vedere? Perchè non ti corrisponde e hai paura di farti male, immagino.
Perchè lui non si sta innamorando, ma ti pensa ogni giorno, ti vuole vedere, ti cerca, aspetta i tuoi messaggi, è contento di stare con te quando ci sta? 
Perchè lui, pur non innamorandosi, avrebbe voluto continuare a vederti e a stare bene (ricorda questo Sole, stare bene) con te? 
Se si fosse voluto fare solo qualche sana scopata penso avrebbe puntato altrove, questo me lo auguro davvero.
Se fosse stata solo una qualche scopata te lo avrebbe detto, visto che ha la forza di dirti "io non mi sto innamorando".
Te lo ha detto?


----------



## Horny (7 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Che poi io mi chiedo anche che bisogno c'è di spaventarsi per le emozioni degli altri.
> Se io fossi spaventata (ed è una minchiata) di innamorarmi IO allora ok, ma che mi devo spaventare se qualcun'altro si innamora di me? non è che innamorarsi vuol dire pretendere. Per me no. Come avete detto, ho comunicato un'emozione porco mondo non gli ho chiesto di essere ricambiata. Forse questo ancora non l'avevo detto, ecco. Io non gli ho detto "e tu?". Lui ha risposto ad una domanda che io non avevo fatto, e non volevo fargli.
> E quindi, spaventato di cosa?
> Non sono un idra a tre teste cazzo, non mi mangerò la sua testa se resta, non ho intenzione di diventare una stalker o altro.
> ...


non vedo perché dovresti rimangiartele.
sei stata sincera.
e non c'era proprio nulla di cui spaventarsi.
non gli hai mica detto ti amo, andiamo a vivere assieme e facciamo un figlio!!!!!
in che senso ti ha portata a dirlo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Che poi io mi chiedo anche che bisogno c'è di spaventarsi per le emozioni degli altri.
> Se io fossi spaventata (ed è una minchiata) di innamorarmi IO allora ok, ma che mi devo spaventare se qualcun'altro si innamora di me? non è che innamorarsi vuol dire pretendere. Per me no. Come avete detto, ho comunicato un'emozione porco mondo non gli ho chiesto di essere ricambiata. Forse questo ancora non l'avevo detto, ecco. Io non gli ho detto "e tu?". Lui ha risposto ad una domanda che io non avevo fatto, e non volevo fargli.
> E quindi, spaventato di cosa?
> Non sono un idra a tre teste cazzo, non mi mangerò la sua testa se resta, non ho intenzione di diventare una stalker o altro.
> ...


Sole non te la raccontare: fossi stata a condizioni invertite, ti saresti 'spaventata' pure tu.
Perchè, se una persona ha un minimo di scrupoli, quando un'altra si mette in una posizione di vulnerabilità, ha paura di farle del male.


----------



## Horny (7 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non sei un'idra...sei una persona che semplicemente ha espresso le proprie emozioni.
> Dall'altra parte probabilmente hai una persona che alle parole dà un peso che non è il tuo...magari le carica di significato oltre quello che in realtà significano.
> Hai espresso quello che sentivi e lui ha fatto altrettanto. Hai deciso tu di chiudere, lui non lo avrebbe fatto...lo hai detto tu che si è anche commosso alla notizia che non lo avresti più voluto vedere perchè lui avrebbe voluto continuare a vederti ogni giorno.
> Allora mettiamo sulla bilancia le parole, perchè a questo punto hanno il loro peso.
> ...


mi pare una contraddizione.
secondo me non si fa tutte queste pippe.
lei gli piace esteticamente e come persona.
ma non vuole una relazione esclusiva in cui non si va 
e viene.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2014)

In linea di massima sono d'accordo con Nicka e Chiara anche se sono decisamente espansiva nel modo di pormi (meno nel parlare dei sentimenti)...però una relazione che dura da tempo implica una progettualitàdiscussa e affrontata... I fidanzatini di peynet non durano anni :


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> non vedo perché dovresti rimangiartele.
> sei stata sincera.
> e non c'era proprio nulla di cui spaventarsi.
> *non gli hai mica detto ti amo*, andiamo a vivere assieme e facciamo un figlio!!!!!
> in che senso ti ha portata a dirlo?


E se per lui le due cose hanno lo stesso significato, ribadisco?
Altro che spaventarsi
PEr questo varrebbe la pena chiarirsi


----------



## Nicka (7 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In linea di massima sono d'accordo con Nicka e Chiara anche se sono decisamente espansiva nel modo di pormi (meno nel parlare dei sentimenti)...però una relazione che dura da tempo implica una progettualitàdiscussa e affrontata... I fidanzatini di peynet non durano anni :


Puoi chiedere senza alcun problema al mio moroso quante volte gli ho detto "ti amo".
Ti riderà in faccia...
Parlare di progettualità è cosa ben differente dall'esprimere i propri sentimenti.
Se Sole e il fanciullo si organizzavano per vedersi il più possibile, a seconda dei propri impegni, non vuol forse dire la ricerca di una progettualità? E' chiaro che sia un abbozzo e non una cosa conclamata, ma stiamo parlando pur sempre di una situazione particolare (perchè la situazione è particolare) e di soli due mesi di frequentazione.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Puoi chiedere senza alcun problema al mio moroso quante volte gli ho detto "ti amo".
> Ti riderà in faccia...
> Parlare di progettualità è cosa ben differente dall'esprimere i propri sentimenti.
> Se Sole e il fanciullo si organizzavano per vedersi il più possibile, a seconda dei propri impegni, non vuol forse dire la ricerca di una progettualità? E' chiaro che sia un abbozzo e non una cosa conclamata, ma stiamo parlando pur sempre di iuna situazione particolare (perchè la situazione è particolare) e di soli due mesi di frequentazione.


Non mi riferisco a sole ma ad un rapporto consolidato


----------



## Nicka (7 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non mi riferisco a sole ma ad un rapporto consolidato


Ma in un rapporto consolidato si parla, si affrontano certi argomenti, ma un rapporto consolidato si basa senz'altro su una certa concretezza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In linea di massima sono d'accordo con Nicka e Chiara anche se sono decisamente espansiva nel modo di pormi (meno nel parlare dei sentimenti)...però una relazione che dura da tempo implica una progettualitàdiscussa e affrontata... I fidanzatini di peynet non durano anni :



Già già  
Al lavoro posso leggere, ma scrivere solo di straforo. Avetr senz'altro pii spazi di me per sviluppare il filo logico del discorso
Mi appoggio alle vostre riflessioni quando le condivido cioè sempre 
:inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma in un rapporto consolidato si parla, si affrontano certi argomenti, ma un rapporto consolidato si basa senz'altro su una certa concretezza.


Appunto... Sole e il suo amico sono agli albori e secondo me devono chiarirsi le idee più che con l'altro con sé stessi, li vedo troppo stile montagne russe


----------



## disincantata (7 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Nel senso che è stato troppo tranchant... quindi ha reso le cose più difficili



No, al contrario, nel senso che non e' affatto finita!  Devo andare a rivedere ma per me siamo al primo atto.

Mi viene in mente Net, cara!


----------



## Horny (7 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E se per lui le due cose hanno lo stesso significato, ribadisco?
> Altro che spaventarsi
> PEr questo varrebbe la pena chiarirsi


Ripasso programma quarta elementare?
che gli impediva di chiedere e chiarire?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> *Ripasso programma quarta elementare?
> *che gli impediva di chiedere e chiarire?


Allora devo farlo anch'io. Ribadisco ho colto da poco che per qualcuno è diverso. Io se sono innamorata amo quidni per me hanno il medesimo significato.
Ora ho capito 

Cosa impediva a lei di chiedere e chiarire quello che intendeva?


----------



## Horny (7 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora devo farlo anch'io. Ribadisco ho colto da poco che per qualcuno è diverso. Io se sono innamorata amo quidni per me hanno il medesimo significato.
> Ora ho capito
> 
> Cosa impediva a lei di chiedere e chiarire quello che intendeva?


be sole ha scritto che l'ha portata lui a dire certe cose, a esporsi,
forse perché voleva comunicare qualcosa pure lui.
e cioè che per lui non è una relazione, ma una amicizia con sesso.
si è già discusso molto sulle differenze.
a me un atteggiamento così non piace.
tipico di gente che vuole riservarsi la libertà di frequentare
altre donne e di sparire dagli schermi quando 'si spaventa'
ma questa sono io.
a me faceva soffrire.
magari a sole sta bene.
ma da ciò che scrive, dubito.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> be sole ha scritto che l'ha portata lui a dire certe cose, a esporsi,
> forse perché voleva comunicare qualcosa pure lui.
> e cioè che per lui non è una relazione, ma una amicizia con sesso.
> si è già discusso molto sulle differenze.
> ...


io non ci ho letto questo
io ci ho letto non sono pronto a parlare di amore. Ma con te sto bene vediamo che succede


----------



## Horny (7 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> io non ci ho letto questo
> io ci ho letto non sono pronto a parlare di amore. Ma con te sto bene vediamo che succede


Con te in che ruolo?
tra le 4 mura e poi fuori faccio la mia vita?
se sole chiede rassicurazioni,
un motivo di fondo c'è , oltre alla sua insicurezza di base.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Con te in che ruolo?
> tra le 4 mura e poi fuori faccio la mia vita?
> se sole chiede rassicurazioni,
> un motivo di fondo c'è , oltre alla sua insicurezza di base.


A me non sembra che lui abbia intenzione di non darle l'esclusiva. Vero è che si vedono da due mesi e mettere paletti ora mi sembra presto.


----------



## Horny (7 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me non sembra che lui abbia intenzione di non darle l'esclusiva. Vero è che si vedono da due mesi e mettere paletti ora mi sembra presto.


a me no.
io scopo solo con esclusiva, se provo sentimenti.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> a me no.
> io scopo solo con esclusiva, se provo sentimenti.


non ci capiamo proprio
Ma dove è scritto che quest'uomo scopa altre donne? Da cosa lo deduci? Dal fatto che non è pronto a dirsi innamorato?


----------



## Horny (7 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> non ci capiamo proprio
> Ma dove è scritto che quest'uomo scopa altre donne? Da cosa lo deduci? Dal fatto che non è pronto a dirsi innamorato?


e allora perché non vuole una relazione?


----------



## Palladiano (7 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> e allora perché non vuole una relazione?


Forse perché è reduce da una brutta relazione precedente e ci va di piombo


----------



## Horny (7 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Forse perché è reduce da una brutta relazione precedente e ci va di piombo


ma, palladiano, a me queste cose non convincono affatto.
e ho visto che non mi fanno stare bene.
non so, c'è qualcosa qua che non mi torna,
e mi stupisce che siate tutti pronti a suggerire
che è più che normale.
perché allora, se vogliamo, il sesso cosa c'entra,
per una persona che ne gode solo se c'è anche un coinvolgimento
sentimentale, o per lo meno emotivo forte?
oh, magari poi qua c'è ed è solo una questione di terminologia....
ma a me pare che il tizio si pari il fondoschiena.....
'non credo nell'amore'...ma che vuol dire????
non mi piace.


----------



## Solenero (7 Novembre 2014)

*Chiarimenti*

allora chiariamoci

Sono state dette delle cose, in quelle 4 ore 4 di conversazione.
Una di queste è stato che lui, pur avendo delle altre amiche donne, viene a letto solo con me. Me l'ha detto, ci credo, non lo metto in discussione. Parto da una base di fiducia per cui se mi dice questo io gli credo, anche perchè non avrebbe avuto ragione di mentirmi (ormai la frittata era fatta).

"lui non crede nell'amore" è un mio riassunto delle sue parole. Che sono state più o meno "non credo nei per sempre, nel garantire una cosa che non si può sapere andrà come vorremmo noi, ho sentito troppi Ti Amo caduti nel vuoto di relazioni finite per crederci ancora. Credo ai fatti, allo star bene insieme ad una persona, a passarci del tempo, a volerlo passare assieme... ma non dirò nulla che valga come una garanzia per qualcosa che non posso garantire". Io non so dargli torto. A parte mio marito, quante volte mi sono sentita dire "ti amo" e poi sono stata tradita, umiliata, messa da parte, lasciata? E i Ti Amo dove erano mentre il mio ex fidanzato si scopava un'altra, poi veniva a casa da me, mi baciava e mi diceva Ti Amo? Quindi QUOTO il suo ragionamento, perchè per me fila.

La sua ex ragazza l'ha lasciata lui, pochi giorni prima di contattarmi e di uscire insieme per la prima volta, e mi ha ripetuto l'altra sera che inizialmente mi ha ricontattata per vedere come andava la mia vita e poi già che ci si trovava bene a scriverci e sentirci ha pensato di uscire con me. E da lì è partito tutto quello che sapete.
Mi ha detto chiaramente che se non gli fossi piaciuta, se mi avesse trovato antipatica o pesante o comunque non di suo gradimento non mi avrebbe più cercata dopo, invece mi dice che lo sto arricchendo e che gli piace confrontarsi con me... 
Che lui pensa a sè stesso e che quindi non mi vede o mi sente perchè gli faccio pena ( questa gliel'ho tirata fuori io...) ma perchè sono una gran bella persona (detta da lui) e che vuole passare il suo tempo con me.

So che non gli piacciono le etichette. Lo so perchè me l'aveva già detto... e la conversazione dell'altra sera lo ha confermato. Epperò lui una notte che stavamo abbracciati molto vicini mi ha fatto un discorso un pò contorto sull'amore e sul significato che lui gli dà... ma purtroppo non ricordo il discorso. A me, dopo che faccio sesso, le endorfine mi riempiono la mente, non c'è verso che si fissi nulla... 

Vorrei metterci una pietra sopra, all'altra sera. Ok ho detto quelle cose, va bene non me le rimangio (anche perchè non si può...) ma sono state dette quella sera, e non ho intenzione di ripeterle.

Lui non mi tiene nascosta al mondo (all'inizio era così). Ora lo sa un suo collega (che mi conosce, tra il resto...) e un altro paio di suoi amici... Siamo andati anche fuori a cena e ad una festa e lo sapete, ha conosciuto le mie amiche anche se non quelle che sanno tutta la storia (e che ieri erano qui a farmi da cena e a prendermi a padellate in testa...) 

Quando dico che "lui mi ha portata a dire certe cose" è esattamente così. Io dico una frasetta un pò enigmatica e lui inizia a girarci attorno per vedere se la dico in modo diverso, se sviluppo il concetto... lo ha fatto ancora, sia per cose leggere che per cose più serie. L'altra sera l'ha fatto, ed è riuscito a portarmi al punto di dirgli che mi stavo innamorando di lui. Certo che poi, se l'è andata a cercare
Mi ha detto ancora di chiedergli le cose che penso... oppure me lo dice proprio "vorrei sapere cosa ti passa per la testa, ora"... "tu chiedimi qualsiasi cosa, ti rispondo..." ma io non sono una persona che chiede, con nessuno, sono i nervosi dei miei genitori e dei miei amici, io parlo molto ma se devo chiedere Apriti Cielo. 
Che poi appunto, basterebbe ascoltarmi, e dedurre da ciò che dico. Ma lì ci vuole una capacità incredibile

Cos'altro? non ricordo ci siano altri punti all'ordine del giorno... ma me ne verranno in mente sicuramente più tardi


----------



## Fantastica (7 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> allora chiariamoci
> 
> Sono state dette delle cose, in quelle 4 ore 4 di conversazione.
> Una di queste è stato che lui, pur avendo delle altre amiche donne, viene a letto solo con me. Me l'ha detto, ci credo, non lo metto in discussione. Parto da una base di fiducia per cui se mi dice questo io gli credo, anche perchè non avrebbe avuto ragione di mentirmi (ormai la frittata era fatta).
> ...


Basta, Sole.
Messaggio dal cellulare tuo al suo: "Vediamoci quando torni, vuoi? Ti penso. Ciao"


----------



## Horny (7 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> allora chiariamoci
> 
> Sono state dette delle cose, in quelle 4 ore 4 di conversazione.
> Una di queste è stato che lui, pur avendo delle altre amiche donne, viene a letto solo con me. Me l'ha detto, ci credo, non lo metto in discussione. Parto da una base di fiducia per cui se mi dice questo io gli credo, anche perchè non avrebbe avuto ragione di mentirmi (ormai la frittata era fatta).
> ...


vabe' ma lui prova sentimenti nei tuoi confronti?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> allora chiariamoci
> 
> Sono state dette delle cose, in quelle 4 ore 4 di conversazione.
> Una di queste è stato che lui, pur avendo delle altre amiche donne, viene a letto solo con me. Me l'ha detto, ci credo, non lo metto in discussione. Parto da una base di fiducia per cui se mi dice questo io gli credo, anche perchè non avrebbe avuto ragione di mentirmi (ormai la frittata era fatta).
> ...


Vedo uscire fumo dalle tue orecchie, pensi troppo, rimugini troppo  fai come dice Sbri, passati due giorni mandagli un WA con scritto : " quando torni, ti va di uscire a cena ?"


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Sei ingiusta... non sono seriale. In tre anni solo quattro donne, che seriale sono??? :facepalm:


 Chiedi un parere a tua moglie.


----------



## disincantata (7 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiedi un parere a tua moglie.



Ahahahah


----------



## Traccia (7 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> allora chiariamoci
> 
> Sono state dette delle cose, in quelle 4 ore 4 di conversazione.
> Una di queste è stato che lui, pur avendo delle altre amiche donne, viene a letto solo con me. Me l'ha detto, ci credo, non lo metto in discussione. Parto da una base di fiducia per cui se mi dice questo io gli credo, anche perchè non avrebbe avuto ragione di mentirmi (ormai la frittata era fatta).
> ...


VABBE
MA A PARTE STE CAZZATE  
STO CAXXO DE MESSAGGIO QUANDO JE LO MANDI???!?!?! 
sbrigheteeeeee
Quante parole inutili.....le uniche UTILI (massimo 5 caratteri!!! Non oltre!) a lui, quando je le scrivi?????


----------



## Solenero (7 Novembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Basta, Sole.
> Messaggio dal cellulare tuo al suo: "Vediamoci quando torni, vuoi? Ti penso. Ciao"





Horny ha detto:


> vabe' ma lui prova sentimenti nei tuoi confronti?





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vedo uscire fumo dalle tue orecchie, pensi troppo, rimugini troppo  fai come dice Sbri, passati due giorni mandagli un WA con scritto : " quando torni, ti va di uscire a cena ?"


Ma scusate, non è che mi fumano le orecchie. Sono tornata da lavoro e ho letto il forum e ho voluto rispondere o chiarire alcune cose... per questo ho scritto questo post lunghissimo. Ho visto che vi stavate chiedendo se ha o meno altre storie, stavate discutendo su questa storia del Io non credo all'AMore... ho voluto chiarire, tutto qui.

Quanto ai sentimenti Horby, lui ha detto che ci tiene a me, che mi vuole bene, e che con me fa l'amore, non scopa. Parole sue. Io non mento, lui non mente.


----------



## Nicka (7 Novembre 2014)

Sole io ti piglierei a testate.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2014)

Alcune vicende mi hanno fatto pensare: "Ma che cazzo vuoi?"
Volevo aprire un thread.
Ma, visto il rischio che prendesse una piega volgarotta, e che una delle destinatarie è Solenero, chiedo qui.
"Ma che cazzo volete? Il Principe Azzurro?"
Per me è già difficile in tempi giovanili, quando tutti si è "vergini" più di brutte esperienze e delusioni che di sesso, trovare una persona da amare e che ami senza riserve, figuriamoci quando la vita ha già segnato di cicatrici e ci fa giungere alle relazioni  con un sacco di esperienze sulle spalle.
Se si trova una persona con la quale poter passare del tempo piacevole, buon sesso e comunanza di gusti, pensieri ed emozioni è grasso che cola.
Non escludo che si possa trovare l'ideale e formare un grande amore anche a ottanta anni ma credo che sia una rara fortuna.
Questa idea "meriti di più" o "meriti di meglio" per me è foriera solo di delusioni per troppe alte aspettative e condanna alla solitudine.


----------



## Solenero (7 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sole io ti piglierei a testate.


anche io mi ci prenderei.


----------



## spleen (7 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ma scusate, non è che mi fumano le orecchie. Sono tornata da lavoro e ho letto il forum e ho voluto rispondere o chiarire alcune cose... per questo ho scritto questo post lunghissimo. Ho visto che vi stavate chiedendo se ha o meno altre storie, stavate discutendo su questa storia del *Io non credo all'AMore*... ho voluto chiarire, tutto qui.
> 
> Quanto ai sentimenti Horby, lui ha detto che ci tiene a me, che mi vuole bene, e che con me fa l'amore, non scopa. Parole sue. Io non mento, lui non mente.


Aria fritta.
Quando l'amore arriva non ha importanza se ci credi o no.
Ti travolge.


----------



## disincantata (7 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ma scusate, non è che mi fumano le orecchie. Sono tornata da lavoro e ho letto il forum e ho voluto rispondere o chiarire alcune cose... per questo ho scritto questo post lunghissimo. Ho visto che vi stavate chiedendo se ha o meno altre storie, stavate discutendo su questa storia del Io non credo all'AMore... ho voluto chiarire, tutto qui.
> 
> Quanto ai sentimenti Horby, lui ha detto che ci tiene a me, che mi vuole bene, e che con me fa l'amore, non scopa. Parole sue. Io non mento, lui non mente.


  TI VUOLE BENE

Non e' mica poco sai!


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ma scusate, non è che mi fumano le orecchie. Sono tornata da lavoro e ho letto il forum e ho voluto rispondere o chiarire alcune cose... per questo ho scritto questo post lunghissimo. Ho visto che vi stavate chiedendo se ha o meno altre storie, stavate discutendo su questa storia del Io non credo all'AMore... ho voluto chiarire, tutto qui.
> 
> Quanto ai sentimenti Horby, lui ha detto che ci tiene a me, che mi vuole bene, e che con me fa l'amore, non scopa. Parole sue. Io non mento, lui non mente.


Però se vogliamo fa le pulci a tutto non è che ha proprio detto che non crede nell'amore, che ci va cauto


----------



## Traccia (7 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Alcune vicende mi hanno fatto pensare: "Ma che cazzo vuoi?"
> Volevo aprire un thread.
> Ma, visto il rischio che prendesse una piega volgarotta, e che una delle destinatarie è Solenero, chiedo qui.
> "Ma che cazzo volete? Il Principe Azzurro?"
> ...


Totalmente d'accordo.
Io non la capisco.
Della serie come complicarsi la vita e farsi del male quando tutto va bene. Poi se si aspira alla perfezione del "ma che cazzo volete" è un altro discorso e alzo le mani e beato chi lo trova!! Forse in altre vite!
E non è un accontentarsi, io non mi sono mai accontentata, ANZI, ma è un semplice restare a vivere e guardare cosa succede quando comunque una cosa ci fa stare bene...

Mah


----------



## Solenero (7 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Alcune vicende mi hanno fatto pensare: "Ma che cazzo vuoi?"
> Volevo aprire un thread.
> Ma, visto il rischio che prendesse una piega volgarotta, e che una delle destinatarie è Solenero, chiedo qui.
> "Ma che cazzo volete? Il Principe Azzurro?"
> ...


Io ti dò anche ragione Brunetta. In parte.
Primo, mi chiedo perchè bisogni buttare in una relazione futura quelle passate e i muri che portiamo con noi. (poi lo si fa, è inevitabile, ma perchè precludersi qualcosa perchè con UN ALTRA PERSONA non ha funzionato?) sarà che io mi butto e succeda quel che succeda vedrò in corso d'opera.
Seconda cosa, proprio perchè siamo grandi e non più ragazzini bisognerebbe vivere le cose più seriamente. E intendo dire che se a 16, 20, 24 anni conosci un ragazzo, hai più o meno 20 anni davanti per frequentarlo, capire cosa vuoi tu, cosa vuole lui con tutti gli annessi del caso. 
Ma a 30, 36, 40 anni... si sa anche cosa si cerca, cosa si vuole, quindi perchè perdere tempo (anni) a fare i fidanzatini della situazione?
Proprio perchè non ho più 16 anni ora so cosa voglio, so cosa mi piace e cosa no, cosa posso fare e cosa no e quali sono i miei limiti e posso anche decidere di superarli. Proprio per questo mi sembra tutto uno spreco fare giochetti o meno. 
Che il principe azzurro non esista non serve che me lo dici tu. Me ne sono accorta da anni... ma se vuoi aprire il thread aprilo, non è che mi offendo.


----------



## spleen (7 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Totalmente d'accordo.
> Io non la capisco.
> Della serie come complicarsi la vita e farsi del male quando tutto va bene. Poi se si aspira alla perfezione del "ma che cazzo volete" è un altro discorso e alzo le mani e beato chi lo trova!! Forse in altre vite!
> E non è un accontentarsi, io non mi sono mai accontentata, ANZI, ma è un semplice restare a vivere e guardare cosa succede quando comunque una cosa ci fa stare bene...
> ...


esatto.
è entrato in funzione l' UCCS

(Ufficio complicazione cose semplici)


----------



## Solenero (7 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Totalmente d'accordo.
> Io non la capisco.
> Della serie come complicarsi la vita e farsi del male quando tutto va bene. Poi se si aspira alla perfezione del "ma che cazzo volete" è un altro discorso e alzo le mani e beato chi lo trova!! Forse in altre vite!
> E non è un accontentarsi, io non mi sono mai accontentata, ANZI, ma è un semplice restare a vivere e guardare cosa succede quando comunque una cosa ci fa stare bene...
> ...


Traccia, ho capito, ho sbagliato.
Pietra sopra, sono una cogliona.
Avrei dovuto stare a guardare e vivere e vedere cosa succede, e stare bene.
Sono una cogliona me l'avete detto in tutte le salse.
E vi ho dato ragione.


----------



## spleen (7 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Traccia, ho capito, ho sbagliato.
> Pietra sopra, *sono una cogliona.*
> Avrei dovuto stare a guardare e vivere e vedere cosa succede, e stare bene.
> Sono una cogliona me l'avete detto in tutte le salse.
> E vi ho dato ragione.


Neanche per sogno.
sei una persona, una bella persona,
e adesso anche una nave nella tempesta.


----------



## disincantata (7 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Traccia, ho capito, ho sbagliato.
> Pietra sopra, sono una cogliona.
> Avrei dovuto stare a guardare e vivere e vedere cosa succede, e stare bene.
> Sono una cogliona me l'avete detto in tutte le salse.
> E vi ho dato ragione.



Io mai.  Ti ho detto solo che pensi troppo.  Ma io sono vecchiolina,  e' molto piu' facile  per me  misurare le parole.

Alla fine avete 'rotto' per due modi diversi di intendere il bello di stare insieme un 'mi  sto innamorando di te'  e 'ti voglio bene'.

Io sono sicura vi vedrete ancora.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Io ti dò anche ragione Brunetta. In parte.
> Primo, mi chiedo perchè bisogni buttare in una relazione futura quelle passate e i muri che portiamo con noi. (poi lo si fa, è inevitabile, ma perchè precludersi qualcosa perchè con UN ALTRA PERSONA non ha funzionato?) *sarà che io mi butto e succeda quel che succeda vedrò in corso d'opera.*
> Seconda cosa, proprio perchè siamo grandi e non più ragazzini bisognerebbe vivere le cose più seriamente. E intendo dire che se a 16, 20, 24 anni conosci un ragazzo, hai più o meno 20 anni davanti per frequentarlo, capire cosa vuoi tu, cosa vuole lui con tutti gli annessi del caso.
> Ma a 30, 36, 40 anni... si sa anche cosa si cerca, cosa si vuole, quindi perchè perdere tempo (anni) a fare i fidanzatini della situazione?
> ...


Ma cosa dici?
Guarda che noi ti abbiamo letta eh?
Abbiamo letto le mille paranoie che ti sei fatta.
Poi ti sei buttata.
Lui è ancora nella fase precedente.
Ti piace stare con lui?
E allora stacci senza volere che lui dia l'etichetta che dai tu a quello che vive e prova.
Io potrei stare benissimo con un uomo e magari perfino amarlo e dire che non lo amo se la mia idea di amore è talmente alta da non riuscire ad attribuirla a quell'innamoramento piacevolissimo che provo.
Ma questo non significherebbe che di quell'uomo non me ne freghi nulla o che non ci vorrei passare il tempo finché funziona.


----------



## Traccia (7 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Traccia, ho capito, ho sbagliato.
> Pietra sopra, sono una cogliona.
> Avrei dovuto stare a guardare e vivere e vedere cosa succede, e stare bene.
> Sono una cogliona me l'avete detto in tutte le salse.
> E vi ho dato ragione.


Ma non x ciò che hai fatto, bensì  x ciò che non stai facendo! È diverso! Non si accusa il passato,ma il presente!
Se ci tieni, e soottolineo SE, allora basta parlare e rimuginare, prendi in mano la situazione  e dagli un segnale!!! Uno qualsiasi!! 
Si sbaglia, ma non è quello il problema, è la perseveranza e cocciutaggine nel rimanere nell'errore!!
SE ci stai male e pensi (TU, no noi!) di aver fatto una cazzata allora rimedia! Lui tanto non vede l'ora di leggerti!

Se invece sei sicura di ciò che hai fatto e decisa cosi, allora apposto così! e nessun rimpianto! Non dirti nemmeno che hai fatto una cazzata pero, se non vi poni rimedio!

La faccio semplice?! Boh. È che per me qui è bianco o nero, grigi non ne vedo


----------



## Traccia (7 Novembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> esatto.
> è entrato in funzione l' UCCS
> 
> (Ufficio complicazione cose semplici)


A roma si dice l'UCAS (complicazioni affari semplici)


----------



## Traccia (7 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Traccia, ho capito, ho sbagliato.
> Pietra sopra, sono una cogliona.
> Avrei dovuto stare a guardare e vivere e vedere cosa succede, e stare bene.
> Sono una cogliona me l'avete detto in tutte le salse.
> E vi ho dato ragione.


E poi io non ho detto che sei una cogliona. Non mi permetterei mai perche non lo penso.
Che lavori nell'UCAS si però


----------



## Eratò (8 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Io ti dò anche ragione Brunetta. In parte.
> Primo, mi chiedo perchè bisogni buttare in una relazione futura quelle passate e i muri che portiamo con noi. (poi lo si fa, è inevitabile, ma perchè precludersi qualcosa perchè con UN ALTRA PERSONA non ha funzionato?) sarà che io mi butto e succeda quel che succeda vedrò in corso d'opera.
> Seconda cosa, proprio perchè siamo grandi e non più ragazzini bisognerebbe vivere le cose più seriamente. E intendo dire che se a 16, 20, 24 anni conosci un ragazzo, hai più o meno 20 anni davanti per frequentarlo, capire cosa vuoi tu, cosa vuole lui con tutti gli annessi del caso.
> Ma a 30, 36, 40 anni... si sa anche cosa si cerca, cosa si vuole, quindi perchè perdere tempo (anni) a fare i fidanzatini della situazione?
> ...


Tra l'innamorarsi e l'amare c'e' molta differenza.Quando una persona si innamora non lo fa apposta : succede.Ma per amarsi bisogna sudare,soffrire,ridere,stare svegli,donarsi.L'amore non succede.L'amore si fa (cit.F.Roversi)...Ho letto questo pensiero e la tua storia mi e' venuta in mente...L'amore non nasce al istante.Ha bisogno di tempo per crescere e rivelarsi.Se dopo cosi poco tempo t'avesse detto che ti ama non mi sarei fidata.Ma sei sicura di amarlo anche tu?Non e' che cerchi le certezze nelle parole per giustificare l'attrazione sessuale e l'innamoramento e per superare i sensi di colpa che forse ancora covano nel tuo profondo?Lui e' stato onesto a dirti cio' che prova al momento.


----------



## Solenero (8 Novembre 2014)

Stanotte.
s: mi manchi...
x: anche tu...

(qualche ora dopo)

s: se ti svegli e hai voglia di vedermi io sono a casa da lavoro stamattina...
x: sei sicura sicura sicura che vuoi vedermi?
s: sicura
x: ok, a dopo

Questo è il resoconto.
Metto in ordine i pensieri.
Stasera parte, e ci rivedremo non prima di domenica prossima.
Stacco i collegamenti per questi giorni senza lui. 
Quando e se ci saranno novità, quando e se parleremo di quel che è successo, ve lo dirò.

un abbraccio e un grazie a tutti voi

Sole


----------



## Traccia (8 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Stanotte.
> s: mi manchi...
> x: anche tu...
> 
> ...


Bravissima!
Ne ero certa che a quel mi manchi semplice, vero, sentito, avrebbe risposto cosi!!!!!
In bocca al lupo!!!!!! Sono felice!!!!
Un abbraccio!!!!!


----------



## ivanl (8 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Stanotte.
> s: mi manchi...
> x: anche tu...
> 
> ...


oh, bene. In bocca al lupo e stai serena ! :up:


----------



## tullio (8 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Stanotte.
> s: mi manchi...
> x: anche tu...
> 
> ...


Perfetto!!! 
Almeno una cosa si può dire: in un modo o nell'altro stai (state) vivendo giorni appassionanti. Questo è già molto.

P.S. Sbaglio o ho vinto una scommessa? ;-)


----------



## disincantata (8 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Stanotte.
> s: mi manchi...
> x: anche tu...
> 
> ...



Vi siete visti?  WWW


----------



## Stark72 (8 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> A roma si dice l'UCAS (complicazioni affari semplici)


che diciamolo, è tra gli sport più praticati dal sesso femminile


----------



## Traccia (8 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> che diciamolo, è tra gli sport più praticati dal sesso femminile


Ahahahah
Dici?
Può esse. Anzi, probab è.
Io essendo una donna anomala x fortuna non conosco tale ufficio


----------



## andrea53 (8 Novembre 2014)

*non posso darti il verde.*



Stark72 ha detto:


> che diciamolo, è tra gli sport più praticati dal sesso femminile



ma fai conto che l'abbia fatto 

:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> che diciamolo, è tra gli sport più praticati dal sesso femminile


Dissento  siete voi uomini che non .Ci comprendete :carneval:


----------



## Stark72 (9 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dissento  siete voi uomini che non .Ci comprendete :carneval:


è che quando ci proviamo il fascicolo della pratica dell'Ufficio Complicazioni Affari Semplici diventa un faldone inestricabile :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> è che quando ci proviamo il fascicolo della pratica dell'Ufficio Complicazioni Affari Semplici diventa un faldone inestricabile :carneval:


Buongiorno tu dovresti esser avvezzo a sorbirti faldoni da interpretare  per lavoro


----------



## Stark72 (9 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno tu dovresti esser avvezzo a sorbirti faldoni da interpretare  per lavoro


il mio lavoro consiste principalmente nell'arrampicarmi sugli specchi e convincere qualcuno che Gesù Cristo è morto di freddo; con una donna praticare questo genere di free-climbing è un suicidio


----------



## Eratò (9 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> il mio lavoro consiste principalmente *nell'arrampicarmi sugli specchi e convincere qualcuno che Gesù Cristo è morto di freddo; *con una donna praticare questo genere di free-climbing è un suicidio


Detta cosi suona proprio male:unhappy:e' come dire che difendi dei delinquenti  senza ombra di dubbio...


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Detta cosi suona proprio male:unhappy:e' come dire che difendi dei delinquenti  senza ombra di dubbio...


Mi sembra di aver capito che si occupa di  civile e li ha ragione le cose cambiano da causa a causa, da giudice e giudice, da tribunale a tribunale ..etc.  della sentenza non v'è certezza


----------



## Stark72 (9 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra di aver capito che si occupa di  civile e li ha ragione le cose cambiano da causa a causa, da giudice e giudice, da tribunale a tribunale ..etc.  della sentenza non v'è certezza


esattamente!!!! A Napoli per esempio vige il codice borbonico, a Roma le leggi papaline, a Milano stiamo con austroungarici. E' sempre una sorpresa. Come le donne!!!!!! :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> esattamente!!!! A Napoli per esempio vige il codice borbonico, a Roma le leggi papaline, a Milano stiamo con austroungarici. E' sempre una sorpresa. Come le donne!!!!!! :mexican:


il bello viene quando taluni giudici vengono trasferiti ed alla notizia nel tribunale destinatario  esplode il panico degli avvocati : no azz questo no !!!!!


----------



## Eratò (9 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> esattamente!!!! A Napoli per esempio vige il codice borbonico, a Roma le leggi papaline, a Milano stiamo con austroungarici. E' sempre una sorpresa. Come le donne!!!!!! :mexican:


Scusami ma non per creare polemica ma se tu stesso hai usato la frase "arrampicarmi sugli specchi per dimostrare che gesu' e' morto di freddo" e quindi tu stesso sottintendi che ti sforzi a dimostrare l'impossibile non e' come dire " mi sforzo a difendere chi ovviamente ha sbagliato"?non sono pratica di tribunali e mi scuso se risulto inopportuna


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Scusami ma non per creare polemica ma se tu stesso hai usato la frase "arrampicarmi sugli specchi per dimostrare che gesu' e' morto di freddo" e quindi tu stesso sottintendi che ti sforzi a dimostrare l'impossibile non e' come dire " mi sforzo a difendere chi ovviamente ha sbagliato"?non sono pratica di tribunali e mi scuso se risulto inopportuna


Credo intendesse dire che talvolta anche l'ovvio e ciò che dovrebbe essere tutelato in termini di legge non viene soddisfatto, nelle cause civili incide molto l'interpretazione che da il giudice, la sua valutazione è fondamentale e c'è da aggiungere che le consuetudini che ogni Tribunale nel corso del tempo fa sue son dire a morire. per sintetizzare una stessa causa potrebbe avere sentenze diverse da tribunale a tribunale, so che è assurdo ma è la realtà


----------



## Eratò (9 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Credo intendesse dire che talvolta anche l'ovvio e ciò che dovrebbe essere tutelato in termini di legge non viene soddisfatto, nelle cause civili incide molto l'interpretazione che da il giudice, la sua valutazione è fondamentale e c'è da aggiungere che le consuetudini che ogni Tribunale nel corso del tempo fa sue son dire a morire. per sintetizzare una stessa causa potrebbe avere sentenze diverse da tribunale a tribunale, so che è assurdo ma è la realtà


Ok me sto zittaCon 2 avvocati non ne esco:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ok me sto zittaCon 2 avvocati non ne esco:rotfl:


Il problema non sei tu ma il sistema giuridico italiano o meglio la sua applicazione :rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (9 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il problema non sei tu ma il sistema giuridico italiano o meglio la sua applicazione :rotfl:


Madoooo' che casino!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Horny (9 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Credo intendesse dire che talvolta anche l'ovvio e ciò che dovrebbe essere tutelato in termini di legge non viene soddisfatto, nelle cause civili incide molto l'interpretazione che da il giudice, la sua valutazione è fondamentale e c'è da aggiungere che le consuetudini che ogni Tribunale nel corso del tempo fa sue son dire a morire. per sintetizzare una stessa causa potrebbe avere sentenze diverse da tribunale a tribunale, so che è assurdo ma è la realtà


purtroppo lo sperimento quotidianamente.
odio le cause civili.
le trovo insensate e il più delle volte inutili.


----------



## Traccia (9 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ok me sto zittaCon 2 avvocati non ne esco:rotfl:


No no, hai capito bene purtroppo!
Xke non sempre ti capita di difendere chi ha ragione. Ma ci vuole il pelo sullo stomaco di difendere anche i palesi delinquenti o bastardi che il reato lo hanno davvero commesso! E li che fai?! O hai un etica morale che questi casi non li accetti proprio, (e se sei cosi l'avvocato non lo fai a monte, tipo io gnafarei, se capissi che il mio cliente ha torto gli darei il massimo, altro che difenderlo!!!! Non potrei mai fare sto mestiere) oppure non ti resta che arrampicarti sugli specchi e dimostrare che gesu è morto de freddo (si veda li schifo di Cucchi a tal proposito di qsti giorni. Che merde!!!! Dove Giovanardi dice che è morto di droga!!! Certo come no!!!! 

“Il potere dichiara che il giovane arrestato di nome Gesù figlio di Giuseppe è morto perché aveva le mani bucate e i piedi pure, considerato che faceva il falegname e maneggiando chiodi si procurava spesso degli incidenti sul lavoro. Perché parlava in pubblico e per vizio si dissetava con l´aceto, perché perdeva al gioco e i suoi vestiti finivano divisi tra i vincenti a fine di partita. I colpi riportati sopra il corpo non dipendono da flagellazioni, ma da caduta riportata mentre saliva il monte Golgota appesantito da attrezzatura non idonea e la ferita al petto non proviene da lancia in dotazione alla gendarmeria, ma da tentativo di suicidio, che infine il detenuto è deceduto perché ostinatamente aveva smesso di respirare malgrado l’ambiente ben ventilato. Più morte naturale di così toccherà solo a tal Stefano Cucchi quasi coetaneo del su menzionato”.)


----------



## Stark72 (9 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Scusami ma non per creare polemica ma se tu stesso hai usato la frase "arrampicarmi sugli specchi per dimostrare che gesu' e' morto di freddo" e quindi tu stesso sottintendi che ti sforzi a dimostrare l'impossibile non e' come dire " mi sforzo a difendere chi ovviamente ha sbagliato"?non sono pratica di tribunali e mi scuso se risulto inopportuna


Per forza. Se uno si dovesse presentare in tribunale a dire "ok mi arrendo, avete ragione", il mio lavoro non avrebbe ragione di esistere. Nel civile poi ci sono talmente tante leggi, leggine, regolamenti, procedure, che se becchi il giudice prima donna puoi ritrovarti vincente per un'interpretazione difforme. Ma soprattutto nel civile l'abilita' sta nel limitare i danni al massimo. Quando poi ti accorgi che sei alle corde cerchi di limitare i danni al di fuori delle aule. E se becchi lo sprovveduto che si e' improvvisato esperto, lo fai a polpette lasciandogli la convinzione di avere avuto la meglio. E' dai tempi di Cicerone che funziona cosi'. E qua in fin dei conti le regole del gioco sono anche abbastanza chiare. Negli USA puo' davvero accadere che Satana venga beatificato.


----------



## rewindmee (9 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiedi un parere a tua moglie.


Ieri ho passato un brutto quarto d'ora, ma non quello che pensate voi 
Domani forse apro un thread...


----------



## rewindmee (9 Novembre 2014)

Quanto a Sole... sai che tifo per te/voi dal primo momento.
Sciacquatevi il cervello in questi giorni e stiratelo bene, vedrete che il cielo diventerà più bello


----------



## Eratò (9 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> No no, hai capito bene purtroppo!
> Xke non sempre ti capita di difendere chi ha ragione. Ma ci vuole il pelo sullo stomaco di difendere anche i palesi delinquenti o bastardi che il reato lo hanno davvero commesso! E li che fai?! O hai un etica morale che questi casi non li accetti proprio, (e se sei cosi l'avvocato non lo fai a monte, tipo io gnafarei, se capissi che il mio cliente ha torto gli darei il massimo, altro che difenderlo!!!! Non potrei mai fare sto mestiere) oppure non ti resta che arrampicarti sugli specchi e dimostrare che gesu è morto de freddo (si veda li schifo di Cucchi a tal proposito di qsti giorni. Che merde!!!! Dove Giovanardi dice che è morto di droga!!! Certo come no!!!!
> 
> “Il potere dichiara che il giovane arrestato di nome Gesù figlio di Giuseppe è morto perché aveva le mani bucate e i piedi pure, considerato che faceva il falegname e maneggiando chiodi si procurava spesso degli incidenti sul lavoro. Perché parlava in pubblico e per vizio si dissetava con l´aceto, perché perdeva al gioco e i suoi vestiti finivano divisi tra i vincenti a fine di partita. I colpi riportati sopra il corpo non dipendono da flagellazioni, ma da caduta riportata mentre saliva il monte Golgota appesantito da attrezzatura non idonea e la ferita al petto non proviene da lancia in dotazione alla gendarmeria, ma da tentativo di suicidio, che infine il detenuto è deceduto perché ostinatamente aveva smesso di respirare malgrado l’ambiente ben ventilato. Più morte naturale di così toccherà solo a tal Stefano Cucchi quasi coetaneo del su menzionato”.)


Ma sara' cara Traccia solo che mi e' suonata male come frase e ho espresso una perplessita' senza offendere nessuno.Mi e' suonata un po' tipo "questi sbagliano e poi tocca difendere l'indefindibile" come se questi fossero gia giudicati colpevoli in partenza dallo stesso avvocato che li dovrebbe difendere...ma non era una considerazione generale verso il corpo degli avvocati.Mi e' suonata male.Per quanto riguarda il caso Cucchi non mi esprimo  cosi come evito di esprimermi di qualsiasi caso medico non abbia visto e gestito io stessa ma ti assicuro che a nessun medico faccia piacere veder morire il proprio malato e vedersi sporca la propria fedina penale e sputtanata e denigrata la propria reputazione professionale....


----------



## Eratò (9 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Per forza. Se uno si dovesse presentare in tribunale a dire "ok mi arrendo, avete ragione", il mio lavoro non avrebbe ragione di esistere. Nel civile poi ci sono talmente tante leggi, leggine, regolamenti, procedure, che se becchi il giudice prima donna puoi ritrovarti vincente per un'interpretazione difforme. Ma soprattutto nel civile l'abilita' sta nel limitare i danni al massimo. Quando poi ti accorgi che sei alle corde cerchi di limitare i danni al di fuori delle aule. E se becchi lo sprovveduto che si e' improvvisato esperto, lo fai a polpette lasciandogli la convinzione di avere avuto la meglio. E' dai tempi di Cicerone che funziona cosi'. E qua in fin dei conti le regole del gioco sono anche abbastanza chiare. Negli USA puo' davvero accadere che Satana venga beatificato.


Ok


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Stanotte.
> s: mi manchi...
> x: anche tu...
> 
> ...


Avevo provato a scommetterci un paio di euro ma non me la quotavano


----------



## emme76 (16 Novembre 2014)

Sei una persona molto dolce.


----------



## Solenero (17 Novembre 2014)

Ho riaperto dopo una settimana... e voi parlate di avvocati????

Non c'è molto da dire, ci sono stati un paio di messaggi "mi mancano le nostre serate"... "ti penso..." 
ma null'altro.
Ora siamo qui, di nuovo a pochi chilometri di distanza, e staremo a vedere.
Questa settimana di lontananza forzata è servita, penso ad entrambi, a me di sicuro.


----------



## disincantata (17 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ho riaperto dopo una settimana... e voi parlate di avvocati????
> 
> Non c'è molto da dire, ci sono stati un paio di messaggi "mi mancano le nostre serate"... "ti penso..."
> ma null'altro.
> ...


Non vi siete piu' visti dopo le 4 ore a parlare?


----------



## Stark72 (17 Novembre 2014)

ma tu stai "a rota" dopo tutti sti giorni?
E lui sta "a rota"?
Perché quello che conta è questo.

Per gli utenti fuori dal GRA, "a rota" = astinenza pesante tipo droga


----------



## Solenero (17 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non vi siete piu' visti dopo le 4 ore a parlare?


Ci siamo visti una mezz'ora a casa mia, per non lasciarci così male e poi non vederci per 10 giorni. E' andata... strana. Le parole evidentemente pesano. Ed è normale che sia così. 
Ci siamo detti che ci mettevamo una pietra sopra e andavamo avanti.
Vedremo quando ci .... rivedremo, appunto.



Stark72 ha detto:


> ma tu stai "a rota" dopo tutti sti giorni?
> E lui sta "a rota"?
> Perché quello che conta è questo.
> 
> Per gli utenti fuori dal GRA, "a rota" = astinenza pesante tipo droga


So cos'è la rota, ho letto I ragazzi dello zoo di Berlino
Personalmente ora "rota" è troppo. Ho voglia di rivederlo si, ma non sto smaniando.
E non credo nemmeno lui. La lontananza ha combinato qualcosa dentro me. 
Come se avessi costruito un muro, non riesco più a mettere bene a fuoco quello che sento per lui.
Prima di questa separazione era lì, lampante, illuminato da mille luci. Ora è in penombra. Non riesco a capire cosa sia successo, ma è successo.

Ma la voglia di rivederlo resta, e molta. Di guardarlo di nuovo negli occhi, e riabbracciarlo. Tanta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ci siamo visti una mezz'ora a casa mia, per non lasciarci così male e poi non vederci per 10 giorni. E' andata... strana. Le parole evidentemente pesano. Ed è normale che sia così.
> Ci siamo detti che ci mettevamo una pietra sopra e andavamo avanti.
> Vedremo quando ci .... rivedremo, appunto.
> 
> ...


Secondo me...
secondo me tu hai idealizzato troppo, te l'ho sempre detto che andavi in discesa senza freni, no?
Per millemila motivi assolutamente comprensibili.
Dopodichè, se lui ti avesse assecondato, sarebbe stato come spargerti della sciolina davanti.
Ringraziando Pallade Atena, invece ti ha messo un freno.
Che è un po' come dire che ti ha tirato una secchiata d'acqua e ti sei raffreddata.
Ma meno male, eh? Che mi parevi una nana rossa.
Devi trovare un maggior equilibrio emotivo, lo troverai, probabilmente lo stai trovando e quando lo avrai trovato sarai molto più serena... e magari ti godrai pure meglio questa storia.
Secondo me.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me...
> secondo me tu hai idealizzato troppo, te l'ho sempre detto che andavi in discesa senza freni, no?
> Per millemila motivi assolutamente comprensibili.
> Dopodichè, se lui ti avesse assecondato, sarebbe stato come spargerti della sciolina davanti.
> ...



Modalità maestrina acida.

Forse una gigante azzurra? Sono quelle che esplodono. Le nane rosse se ne stanno tranquilline tranquilline e campano miliardi di anni.
Oppure una gigante rosse. Anche quelle stanno per esplodere. Ma le nane rosse no.

Scusa.


----------



## ivanl (17 Novembre 2014)

La seconda che hai detto


----------



## Palladiano (17 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Modalità maestrina acida.
> 
> Forse una gigante azzurra? Sono quelle che esplodono. Le nane rosse se ne stanno tranquilline tranquilline e campano miliardi di anni.
> Oppure una gigante rosse. Anche quelle stanno per esplodere. Ma le nane rosse no.
> ...


E quando esplodono quelle sono cazzi stellari!


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Modalità maestrina acida.
> 
> Forse una gigante azzurra? Sono quelle che esplodono. Le nane rosse se ne stanno tranquilline tranquilline e campano miliardi di anni.
> Oppure una gigante rosse. Anche quelle stanno per esplodere. Ma le nane rosse no.
> ...


assolutamente plausibile. Sempre fatto schifo in geografia, pure quella 'stronomica


----------



## disincantata (17 Novembre 2014)

A proposito di maestrina acida, fuori luogo qui, ma mi prudono le mani ogni volta che sento parlare in tv  Silvia Sardone,  quella che due sere fa era ospite ad  Announo,  il giorno dopo ad Agora' ed oggi su La7  in L'aria che tira. 

La conoscete.?  Sono io allergica a questa persona?  Tolgo l'audio o mi viene voglia di cambiare tv anche se funziona.  

Non ascolta, non c'e' verso.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> A proposito di maestrina acida, fuori luogo qui, ma mi prudono le mani ogni volta che sento parlare in tv  Silvia Sardone,  quella che due sere fa era ospite ad  Announo,  il giorno dopo ad Agora' ed oggi su La7  in L'aria che tira.
> 
> La conoscete.?  Sono io allergica a questa persona?  Tolgo l'audio o mi viene voglia di cambiare tv anche se funziona.
> 
> Non ascolta, non c'e' verso.


Seguono un corso.
Cambio canale con dei riflessi che neanche Bolt.

Quoto Sbriciolata (compreso l'errore astronomico ).


----------



## Solenero (17 Novembre 2014)

Sentito oggi.
Ci vediamo domani sera. A casa sua, cena e film.

Chissà. Non ho per ora l'ansia (anche buona) di vederlo.


----------



## Eratò (17 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Sentito oggi.
> Ci vediamo domani sera. A casa sua, cena e film.
> 
> Chissà. Non ho per ora l'ansia (anche buona) di vederlo.


Che bella l'attesa prima di vedersi


----------



## Solenero (17 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Che bella l'attesa prima di vedersi


Dici?
spero sia così.
Lui aveva riacceso qualcosa dentro di me, un meccanismo che credevo si fosse bloccato per sempre.
E invece ha ripreso a funzionare, e velocemente.
E ora sta rallentando. O ha rallentato, ancora non so.
E ho paura anche di questo, ora. 
Ho paura perchè magari domani lo vedrò, e il meccanismo non girerà più forte.
E' incredibile come le cose cambino, in solo pochi giorni.

Ma del resto: "c'è una cosa che non cambia mai, che tutto cambia, sempre"


----------



## Eratò (17 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Dici?
> spero sia così.
> Lui aveva riacceso qualcosa dentro di me, un meccanismo che credevo si fosse bloccato per sempre.
> E invece ha ripreso a funzionare, e velocemente.
> ...


Non pensare troppo!E aggiungo : smetti di pensare!E per finire : non pensare piu!(non starai mica pensando?)


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Dici?
> spero sia così.
> Lui aveva riacceso qualcosa dentro di me, un meccanismo che credevo si fosse bloccato per sempre.
> E invece ha ripreso a funzionare, e velocemente.
> ...


In me accade qualcosa di simile: è un meccanismo di difesa questo apparente distacco.
Tutto rientra quando ci si trova faccia a faccia.


----------



## Solenero (17 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In me accade qualcosa di simile: è un meccanismo di difesa questo apparente distacco.
> Tutto rientra quando ci si trova faccia a faccia.


Brunè, anche a te dico: lo spero.

Altrimenti vorrebbe dire che queste 128 pagine sono state scritte per nulla.
E che ho perso tempo, non so.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Brunè, anche a te dico: lo spero.
> 
> Altrimenti vorrebbe dire che queste 128 pagine sono state scritte per nulla.
> E che ho perso tempo, non so.


A me è successo tante di quelle volte!
E' perché hai paura che lui sia freddo e ti deluda.


----------



## Solenero (18 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In me accade qualcosa di simile: è un meccanismo di difesa questo apparente distacco.
> Tutto rientra quando ci si trova faccia a faccia.





Brunetta ha detto:


> A me è successo tante di quelle volte!
> E' perché hai paura che lui sia freddo e ti deluda.


Oggi è stata un pò così, ci siamo scritti un pò di messaggi, e appunto ci siamo messi d'accordo per domani sera... la bella notizia è che ho un herpes sulla bocca, quindi non ci sarà nulla tra noi 
già il fatto che la consideri una bella notizia mi dà da pensare...

In questa settimana mi sono chiesta se è questo quello che voglio, che cerco. 
La risposta è stata NO.
Voglio qualcuno che mi voglia accanto, che mi cerchi, mi scriva, mi chiami, mi VOGLIA.
Voglio qualcuno che non abbia paura di quello che prova, e che non si spaventi se gli parlo di quello che sento
Voglio qualcuno che sia emotivamente libero
Voglio qualcuno che sia capace di buttarsi, perchè ho imparato a mie spese che la vita è così breve, un lampo, e non posso e non voglio perdere tempo a fare giochetti e sentirmi così... instabile.
Voglio la stabilità
Ecco.
Sono stata da sola, e ho imparato a stare sola, a non avere bisogno di nessuno, ho imparato ad arrangiarmi e a fare tutto da me, sono andata in viaggio da sola, ho rifatto la casa da sola, ho imparato a mangiare ad una tavola apparecchiata per uno e dormire in un letto matrimoniale da sola.
E ora credo di essere pronta per non essere più sola.
Ma non credo che lui sia il +1 che mi serve.
E purtroppo non è colpa di nessuno.
Nè sua nè mia. 
Ugualmente credo di non essere ciò di cui lui ha bisogno, ora.
Anzi, da quello che mi ha detto, non credo avrà mai bisogno di quello che posso dargli.


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2014)

E'  STATA in ogni caso un esperienza utile.

Ora sai cosa vuoi.  E non e' lui.  Tienilo solo come amico.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Oggi è stata un pò così, ci siamo scritti un pò di messaggi, e appunto ci siamo messi d'accordo per domani sera... la bella notizia è che ho un herpes sulla bocca, quindi non ci sarà nulla tra noi
> già il fatto che la consideri una bella notizia mi dà da pensare...
> 
> In questa settimana mi sono chiesta se è questo quello che voglio, che cerco.
> ...


Avresti comunque trovato un buon amico e anche gli amici servono, per l'amore c'è tempo, troverai


----------



## Eratò (18 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Oggi è stata un pò così, ci siamo scritti un pò di messaggi, e appunto ci siamo messi d'accordo per domani sera... la bella notizia è che ho un herpes sulla bocca, quindi non ci sarà nulla tra noi
> già il fatto che la consideri una bella notizia mi dà da pensare...
> 
> In questa settimana mi sono chiesta se è questo quello che voglio, che cerco.
> ...


Scusa la domanda: ma se gia' sai,se il tutto ti sembra inutile perche' vai da lui stasera?Perche' non te ne stai per i fatti tuoi per un po'?


----------



## Horny (18 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Oggi è stata un pò così, ci siamo scritti un pò di messaggi, e appunto ci siamo messi d'accordo per domani sera... la bella notizia è che ho un herpes sulla bocca, quindi non ci sarà nulla tra noi
> già il fatto che la consideri una bella notizia mi dà da pensare...
> 
> In questa settimana mi sono chiesta se è questo quello che voglio, che cerco.
> ...


quoto.
e secondo me, per sicurezza,
e' meglio non tenerlo neppure come amico.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> quoto.
> e secondo me, per sicurezza,
> e' meglio non tenerlo neppure come amico.



Perché?


----------



## Horny (18 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perché?


Rischio elevatissimo di ricadere nei medesimi meccanismi
che in realtà non vuole e per come è non le fanno bene.
non tutti abbiamo le medesime capacità in tutte le materie.
io sono bravissima in matematica, ma scarsa in disegno.


----------



## spleen (18 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Oggi è stata un pò così, ci siamo scritti un pò di messaggi, e appunto ci siamo messi d'accordo per domani sera... la bella notizia è che ho un herpes sulla bocca, quindi non ci sarà nulla tra noi
> già il fatto che la consideri una bella notizia mi dà da pensare...
> 
> In questa settimana mi sono chiesta se è questo quello che voglio, che cerco.
> ...


Troverai la stabilità quando smetterai di farti tutti i problemi che ti stai facendo adesso. Ti stai ammazzando a son di seghe mentali.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Troverai la stabilità quando smetterai di farti tutti i problemi che ti stai facendo adesso. Ti stai ammazzando a son di seghe mentali.



quoto


----------



## rewindmee (18 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Brunè, anche a te dico: lo spero.
> 
> Altrimenti vorrebbe dire che queste 128 pagine sono state scritte per nulla.
> E che ho perso tempo, non so.


Ogni cosa è utile...


----------



## rewindmee (18 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ugualmente credo di non essere ciò di cui lui ha bisogno, ora.
> Anzi, da quello che mi ha detto, non credo avrà mai bisogno di quello che posso dargli.


Addirittura???
Parlaci per bene, secondo me non è così...


----------



## Solenero (18 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Addirittura???
> Parlaci per bene, secondo me non è così...


Ma anche se fosse, forse è il caso che sia più egoista io, e pensi a me stessa.
E vado da lui perchè mi piace, perchè è una persona piacevole e mi ha sempre fatto ridere molto... e ho bisogno di questo anche.
Non ricado negli stessi meccanismi se non lo voglio, ho una forza di volontà che spaventa anche me.


----------



## Eratò (18 Novembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Troverai la stabilità quando smetterai di farti tutti i problemi che ti stai facendo adesso. Ti stai ammazzando a son di seghe mentali.


Senza offesa,Solenero e' dolcissima ma a tratti pesantissima...vuole prevvedere,capire tutto subito.In una storia ci vuole anche leggerezza...Le storie piu belle nascono quando non si e' affamati di amore e concretezza.Solenero scusami ma le mie intenzioni sono buone


----------



## spleen (18 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Senza offesa,Solenero e' dolcissima ma a tratti pesantissima...vuole prevvedere,capire tutto subito.In una storia ci vuole anche leggerezza...Le storie piu belle nascono quando non si e' affamati di amore e concretezza.Solenero scusami ma le mie intenzioni sono buone


Anche le mie ovviamente.
Credo che a volte bisogna un poco lasciarsi andare e vedere come vanno le cose, giorno per giorno. Fare quello che ci piace. Essere troppo celebrali e apprensivi talvolta non aiuta a stare meglio, lei non l'aiuta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Oggi è stata un pò così, ci siamo scritti un pò di messaggi, e appunto ci siamo messi d'accordo per domani sera... la bella notizia è che ho un herpes sulla bocca, quindi non ci sarà nulla tra noi
> già il fatto che la consideri una bella notizia mi dà da pensare...
> 
> In questa settimana mi sono chiesta se è questo quello che voglio, che cerco.
> ...


Quando si dice ai bambini che l'erba voglio non esiste neppure nel giardino del re, credo che serva proprio a far imparare loro che le cose si costruiscono, e che per costruirle ci vuole tempo, ma prima ancora servono le condizioni, poichè le condizioni devono reggere al tempo.
Eh lo so, è una noia ed è una tremenda frustrazione non essere accontentati immediatamente nelle nostre esigenze... tuttavia questo ci dà il tempo di pensare se siano poi davvero quelle, le nostre esigenze. 
Perchè è vero che la vita è breve, ma è anche vero che a riparare a una cazzata fatta in un lampo possono essere necessari anni.
E allora la vita può essere dannatamente lunga. 
Tu hai troppa fretta, secondo me.


----------



## rewindmee (18 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ma anche se fosse, forse è il caso che sia più egoista io, e pensi a me stessa.
> E vado da lui perchè mi piace, perchè è una persona piacevole e mi ha sempre fatto ridere molto... e ho bisogno di questo anche.
> Non ricado negli stessi meccanismi se non lo voglio, ho una forza di volontà che spaventa anche me.


Intendevo, non sprecare l'amicizia. Magari quella intanto funziona... sei troppo assoluta


----------



## Solenero (18 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Senza offesa,Solenero e' dolcissima ma a tratti pesantissima...vuole prevvedere,capire tutto subito.In una storia ci vuole anche leggerezza...Le storie piu belle nascono quando non si e' affamati di amore e concretezza.Solenero scusami ma le mie intenzioni sono buone


*Ma credi che non mi renda conto di essere pesante? * *lo so purtroppo. Fortunatamente riesco ad esserlo qui (e scusate...**) e con un paio di amiche, con lui soprassiedo (tranne la famosa sera in cui è meglio mettere una pietra sopra). Ti ringrazio anzi delle tue parole, non scusarti di averle dette, ci rifletto molto su quello che mi dite, mi è molto utile, altrimenti non sarei qui SEMPRE! *



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quando si dice ai bambini che l'erba voglio non esiste neppure nel giardino del re, credo che serva proprio a far imparare loro che le cose si costruiscono, e che per costruirle ci vuole tempo, ma prima ancora servono le condizioni, poichè le condizioni devono reggere al tempo.
> Eh lo so, è una noia ed è una tremenda frustrazione non essere accontentati immediatamente nelle nostre esigenze... tuttavia questo ci dà il tempo di pensare se siano poi davvero quelle, le nostre esigenze.
> Perchè è vero che la vita è breve, ma è anche vero che a riparare a una cazzata fatta in un lampo possono essere necessari anni.
> E allora la vita può essere dannatamente lunga.
> Tu hai troppa fretta, secondo me.


*COn un'amica che mi ha detto la stessa cosa cosa che mi hai detto tu sono sbottata, una volta "mio marito ERA così!!! lui era tutto quello che avevo sempre cercato!" e non è una mia idealizzazione di lui, ora che non c'è più, ma la verità. Mi sembrava incredibile aver incontrato una persona così, dopo anni di uomini sbagliati calcolatori infedeli maneschi etc etc... eppure era successo. Tutto quello che volevo lo avevo lì, per me, solo per me, e fare un confronto è inevitabile, in questo caso. Quando prima si ha avuto la perfezione (perfezione per me, ben venga, non era mica perfetto per tutti) quello che viene dopo sembra sempre un pò .... meno.
**Sono consapevole che non ritroverò MAI quello che mi dava lui, dovessi cercarlo per cento anni, e mentre sto scrivendo queste righe penso che forse è proprio questo il punto: non devo cercare lui in nessun altro. Non devo volere da un altro quello che mi dava lui, perchè tanto non sarebbe mai uguale...
**Quindi proverò a prendere ciò di bello mi può dare questa persona, anche fosse solo amicizia e stop, ma lasciatemi tirare un pò (tante) paranoie qui, perchè nella mia testa a volte ho un caos inimmaginabile e devo pur buttarlo fuori (la mia psicologa la vedo fra una settimana, e con lei è difficile parlare di quest'uomo).*


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2014)

Solenero, tuo marito non c'e' piu', sei stata sposata SOLO un anno.

Fai bene a ricordarlo come fai, ma non puoi sapere come sarebbe stata la tua vita con lui,  non dopo 50 anni di matrimonio.

FORSE DEVI SMETTERE di fare paragoni.

Saremmo  quasi tutti speciali se i nostri ricordi si fermassero al primo anno insieme.

La vita lo sai e' piu' complicata.


----------



## drusilla (18 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Solenero, tuo marito non c'e' piu', sei stata sposata SOLO un anno.
> 
> Fai bene a ricordarlo come fai, ma non puoi sapere come sarebbe stata la tua vita con lui,  non dopo 50 anni di matrimonio.
> 
> ...


Disy tutto quello che scrivi è sempre saggio


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Disy tutto quello che scrivi è sempre saggio



GRAZIE,  e' la saggezza della vecchiaia.


----------



## rewindmee (18 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> *devo pur buttarlo fuori (la mia psicologa la vedo fra una settimana, e con lei è difficile parlare di quest'uomo).*


Perchè difficile???


----------



## Traccia (18 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Solenero, tuo marito non c'e' piu', sei stata sposata SOLO un anno.
> 
> Fai bene a ricordarlo come fai, ma non puoi sapere come sarebbe stata la tua vita con lui,  non dopo 50 anni di matrimonio.
> 
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Nicka (18 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Solenero, tuo marito non c'e' piu', sei stata sposata SOLO un anno.
> 
> Fai bene a ricordarlo come fai, ma non puoi sapere come sarebbe stata la tua vita con lui,  non dopo 50 anni di matrimonio.
> 
> ...


Stavo cercando le parole per dire esattamente quello che hai detto...


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Solenero, tuo marito non c'e' piu', sei stata sposata SOLO un anno.
> 
> Fai bene a ricordarlo come fai, ma non puoi sapere come sarebbe stata la tua vita con lui, non dopo 50 anni di matrimonio.
> 
> ...


quoto con furore.
Solenero... se non sono meravigliosi i primi anni...
Poi un'altra cosa.
Hai trovato una persona che, come te, ha creduto con un impeto e un entusiasmo non comuni alla vostra unione.
Se avessi trovato me, per dire, col cavolo che ti avrei sposato così presto.
E questo quando ero giovIne ed di belle speranze, figuriamoci adesso.
Ma questo non per mancanza di sentimenti, ma perchè non ho mai creduto che le decisioni che dovrebbero influire su una vita intera, vadano prese sull'onda dell'entusiasmo.
Anche perchè io a mia volta ho fatto le spese sulla mia pelle di cosa significa vivere con una persona che dice che la vita è breve... c'è un bel rovescio della medaglia.
Non ci è dato di sapere quanto lo sia, non sappiamo quanto tempo abbiamo, quindi conviene utilizzarlo bene.
Vivere ogni giorno come se fosse l'ultimo non significa dover vivere come se non ci fosse un domani, ma non distrarci dalle cose davvero importanti.
Secondo me.


----------



## Stark72 (18 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quoto con furore.
> Solenero... se non sono meravigliosi i primi anni...


Ricordo con tenerezza quel palco di corna rimediato dopo due mesi dalle nozze :carneval:


----------



## Horny (18 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ricordo con tenerezza quel palco di corna rimediato dopo due mesi dalle nozze :carneval:


Ma almeno, non sapendo nulla, sei stato felice......
perche' mi sembra che qua molti sostengano questo.
boh.....


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ricordo con tenerezza quel palco di corna rimediato dopo due mesi dalle nozze :carneval:



Infatti, proprio pensando a Lady Godiva, ho scritto quasi sempre, non sempre.


----------



## Horny (18 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ma anche se fosse, forse è il caso che sia più egoista io, e pensi a me stessa.
> E vado da lui perchè mi piace, perchè è una persona piacevole e mi ha sempre fatto ridere molto... e ho bisogno di questo anche.
> Non ricado negli stessi meccanismi se non lo voglio, ho una forza di volontà che spaventa anche me.


allora brava, puoi tenerlo come amico tranquillamente.
io per come sono, eviterei qualsiasi rischio.


----------



## viola di mare (19 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ricordo con tenerezza quel palco di corna rimediato dopo due mesi dalle nozze :carneval:





disincantata ha detto:


> Infatti, proprio pensando a Lady Godiva, ho scritto quasi sempre, non sempre.



rido pe non piagne :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Tubarao (19 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ricordo con tenerezza quel palco di corna rimediato dopo due mesi dalle nozze :carneval:


Due mesi ?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2014)

Solenero non è che sei pesante è che sei talmente ansiosa che ti crei situazioni che la realtà ti spariglia sempre.
Il solo amico è diventato un uomo con cui fare buon sesso, l'uomo con cui facevi buon sesso è diventato quello che avresti voluto ti dicesse "ti amo", non te l'ha detto e allora non sarà mai nulla ma tutto questo non perché lui non ti vuole ma perché tu vuoi pianificare tutto. E in tutto questo hai pure "Rebecca la prima moglie" che usi come paragone ineguagliabile per scegliere la solitudine.
Eh mo basta!!
Io tratto malissimo le ansiose che poi mi cercano perché, quel trattare male è stroncare l'ansia.
Io dietro a ste tue fisime non ci vado.
Piantala e decidi cosa ti metti domani e basta.


----------



## Solenero (19 Novembre 2014)

*aggiornamenti, gli ultimi*

Sono stata a casa sua ieri.
E' stato strano perchè
1. non avevo voglia di andarci
2. mi sentivo fuori luogo ad essere lì
3. è cambiato qualcosa e si è notato subito

Dopo un paio d'ore trascorse tra cena e film ha iniziato a baciarmi. E non ho sentito niente.
A questo punto da brava furba ho pensato "e vediamo di andare ancora più avanti" e siamo finiti a letto.
NON HO SENTITO NIENTE.
Non posso nemmeno dire che mi sia piaciuto.
Sono molto più che perplessa, mi sono raffreddata alla velocità con cui mi ero lanciata in orbita, e non so spiegarmi perchè.
Che sia stata la lontananza? ma non era la prima volta che lui se ne andava a studiare in un altra città, da quando lo conosco.
Che sia stata quella famosa sera in cui lui mi ha "frenata"? Questa la trovo più plausibile.
Ora lui è al di là del muro, e quel piccolo spiraglio che si stava aprendo non c'è più.
Ha ragione Horby, non credo lo terrò nemmeno come amico.
A che pro tenere come amico una persona che si, mi ha fatto scoprire che posso ancora provare qualcosa per un altro uomo, ma che non ha più niente da darmi?
E poi, è così anche per lui. 
Non è venuto a prendermi alla porta, e l'ha sempre fatto.
Non mi ha riaccompagnato alla porta, e l'ha sempre fatto.
Non mi ha detto di scrivergli una volta arrivata a casa, e me l'ha sempre chiesto.
Non mi ha scritto nulla ieri sera, e ha sempre scritto.
E poi anche mentre facevamo sesso, non era come al solito. Era diverso, come se fosse uno sfogo dato dalla lontananza, come se gli fosse mancato fare sesso, non farlo con me in particolare.
Boh. 
Comunque sia, è inutile stare a pensarci adesso. Penso sia un capitolo chiuso.
Con amarezza dico che andremo a sentirci sempre meno, fino a quando anche lui diventerà parte del passato.
E' finita, e grazie a tutti per i consigli, le pacche sulle spalle, le scrollate, le critiche e le spalle su cui piangere.
Siete stati veramente preziosi in questi poche settimane, mi avete accompagnato lungo un pezzo di vita che non credevo avrei avuto più.

Un abbraccio grande
Maria Sole


----------



## Solenero (19 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Solenero non è che sei pesante è che sei talmente ansiosa che ti crei situazioni che la realtà ti spariglia sempre.
> Il solo amico è diventato un uomo con cui fare buon sesso, l'uomo con cui facevi buon sesso è diventato quello che avresti voluto ti dicesse "ti amo", non te l'ha detto e allora non sarà mai nulla ma tutto questo non perché lui non ti vuole ma perché tu vuoi pianificare tutto. E in tutto questo hai pure "Rebecca la prima moglie" che usi come paragone ineguagliabile per scegliere la solitudine.
> Eh mo basta!!
> Io tratto malissimo le ansiose che poi mi cercano perché, quel trattare male è stroncare l'ansia.
> ...


E infatti grazie a te in particolare ho capito da che parte stare. E ho deciso da che parte stare. Grazie per aver stroncato la mia ansia.
Un abbraccio Brunetta


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2014)

Boh


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Sono stata a casa sua ieri.
> E' stato strano perchè
> 1. non avevo voglia di andarci
> 2. mi sentivo fuori luogo ad essere lì
> ...


Ok un bel respiro e la vita riprende, ciao


----------



## Palladiano (19 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Sono stata a casa sua ieri.
> E' stato strano perchè
> 1. non avevo voglia di andarci
> 2. mi sentivo fuori luogo ad essere lì
> ...


partendo dalla mia esperienza personale azzardo un'ipotesi.
ti sei raffreddata così velocemente come forma di autodifesa. hai sofferto per lui, ti ha delusa e la conseguenza è stata quella di diventare fredda. tanto da non provare più nulla.
ripeto è una ipotesi. a me sta succedendo proprio questo.


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2014)

che repentini cambiamenti , che altalene emotive.
che fuochi fatui


----------



## georgemary (19 Novembre 2014)

Ciao carissima.
Ti faccio un grosso in bocca al lupo!
Mi sorprende leggere lo stato delle cose, troppi cambiamenti in breve tempo. Forse sei solo confusa. Ti auguro di trovare serenità


----------



## rewindmee (19 Novembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> E infatti grazie a te in particolare *ho capito da che parte stare*. E ho deciso da che parte stare. Grazie per aver stroncato la mia ansia.
> Un abbraccio Brunetta


Hai scelto te, e hai scelto bene.
Il "primo del dopo" è andato, ce ne saranno altri.
L'importante era smuoverti, e lo hai fatto


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh


quoto


----------



## drusilla (19 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Hai scelto te, e hai scelto bene.
> Il "primo del dopo" è andato, ce ne saranno altri.
> L'importante era smuoverti, e lo hai fatto



Quoto


----------



## Nicka (19 Novembre 2014)

Resto sinceramente senza parole...e ce ne vuole...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Resto sinceramente senza parole...e ce ne vuole...


Io pur di dire qualcosa ho quotato il boh di Brunetta:singleeye:


----------



## Apollonia (19 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Solenero non è che sei pesante è che sei talmente ansiosa che ti crei situazioni che la realtà ti spariglia sempre.
> Il solo amico è diventato un uomo con cui fare buon sesso, l'uomo con cui facevi buon sesso è diventato quello che avresti voluto ti dicesse "ti amo", non te l'ha detto e allora non sarà mai nulla ma tutto questo non perché lui non ti vuole ma perché tu vuoi pianificare tutto. E in tutto questo hai pure "Rebecca la prima moglie" che usi come paragone ineguagliabile per scegliere la solitudine.
> Eh mo basta!!
> Io tratto malissimo le ansiose che poi mi cercano perché, quel trattare male è stroncare l'ansia.
> ...


Non vedo l'ora di conoscerti!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Novembre 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Ciao carissima.
> Ti faccio un grosso in bocca al lupo!
> Mi sorprende leggere lo stato delle cose, troppi cambiamenti in breve tempo. Forse sei solo confusa. Ti auguro di trovare serenità


Oh come vorrei anche io che Solenero fosse un politico indagato, per farle sentire finalmente un po' di serenità.


----------



## Nicka (19 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io pur di dire qualcosa ho quotato il boh di Brunetta:singleeye:


Volevo quotarlo anche io...ma mi sento fisicamente male a scrivere meno di 3 parole...


----------



## ivanl (19 Novembre 2014)

Non so perchè, ma sono triste. Forse ci avevo sperato, forse sono troppo romantico...non so, forse lui ha capito che era cambiato qualcosa in te e quindi è stato diverso dal solito. Non so, a me dispiace ma l'importante è che tu sia felice e che abbia trovato la tua strada futura


----------



## Horny (19 Novembre 2014)

Io, invece, non capisco tutto questo stupore.
non siamo tutti uguali.
non ho la minima idea se possa essere il caso di solenero,
ma io, nelle vie di mezzo, non ci sto' bene.
sbagliato, patologico, sarebbe meglio essere diversi, ma
data la mia età, preferisco accettare i miei limiti.
ripeto, il mio e' un caso diverso, ma non mi pare strana 
per nulla la sua reazione.


----------



## Horny (19 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Non so perchè, ma sono triste. Forse ci avevo sperato, forse sono troppo romantico...non so, forse lui ha capito che era cambiato qualcosa in te e quindi è stato diverso dal solito. Non so, a me dispiace ma l'importante è che tu sia felice e che abbia trovato la tua strada futura


può pure darsi che lui fosse uguale, ma lei interpretasse
diversamente i medesimi gesti.
oppure che desse, prima, eccessiva importanza o valenza
ad alcuni gesti.


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Io, invece, non capisco tutto questo stupore.
> non siamo tutti uguali.
> non ho la minima idea se possa essere il caso di solenero,
> ma io, nelle vie di mezzo, non ci sto' bene.
> ...


infatti non è a sua reazione in sé ma tutto questo percorso fatto di dubbi e domande e risposte in continuo movimento in senso orario e antiorario insieme.
come quando hai tredici anni e non sai ancora conoscere quello che ti piace o non ti piace e lo relazioni con i comportamenti degli altri agendo di conseguenza


----------



## Fantastica (19 Novembre 2014)

Sono basita.


----------



## Horny (19 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti non è a sua reazione in sé ma tutto questo percorso fatto di dubbi e domande e risposte in continuo movimento in senso orario e antiorario insieme.
> come quando hai tredici anni e non sai ancora conoscere quello che ti piace o non ti piace e lo relazioni con i comportamenti degli altri agendo di conseguenza


Anche questo modo di fare non è strano,
per me.
magari dovuto a immaturità,
magari ad altro.
pensando a questa altalena emotiva,
a questi meccanismi, mi
era parso meglio evitare l'amicizia.
non mi pare fondamentale, l'amicizia
con quest'uomo.


----------



## Stark72 (19 Novembre 2014)

Innamoramento a 3mila km/h e disinnamoramento a 3mila km/h.
La mia ipotesi è che non fosse innamoramento prima e non c'è disinnamoramento oggi.
C'era un blocco emotivo che è stato rimosso.
Saltato il tappo lo champagne è finito presto, talmente presto che c'era anche l'idea di uscire con un altro.
Non lo sto dicendo come critica, ma a me sembra che le cose stiano così e probabilmente a Solenero è capitata anche la persona adatta, uno che non aveva troppa voglia di iniziare qualcosa e vedere come andava, uno che dichiarava di non credere all'amore.
Mi sembra un ottimo zero a zero senza troppe recriminazioni, a parte le pippe mentali che a mio avviso continuano ad essere troppe.


----------



## rewindmee (19 Novembre 2014)

Ma il tizio bancario è più ripassato?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Innamoramento a 3mila km/h e disinnamoramento a 3mila km/h.
> La mia ipotesi è che non fosse innamoramento prima e non c'è disinnamoramento oggi.
> C'era un blocco emotivo che è stato rimosso.
> Saltato il tappo lo champagne è finito presto, talmente presto che c'era anche l'idea di uscire con un altro.
> ...


mi sa che fosse innamoramento... per l'amore.
L'amore si è negato e la sbandata è passata.
Sono brasata. Con le cipolle.


----------



## spleen (21 Novembre 2014)

*Dedicata a Solenero*

*L'amore non esiste*

*Fabi Silvestri Gazzè*

                                                                                           L'amore non esiste è un cliché di situazioni
tra due che non son buoni ad annusarsi come bestie
finché il muro di parole che hanno eretto
resterà ancora fra loro a rovinare tutto

L'amore non esiste è l'effetto prorompente
di dottrine moraliste sulle voglie della gente
è il più comodo rimedio alla paura
di non essere capaci a rimanere soli

L'amore non ha casa, non ha un'orbita terrestre
non risponde ai più banali meccanismi tra le forze,
è un assetto societario in conflitto d'interesse
l'amore non esiste…

Ma esistiamo io e te
e la nostra ribellione alla statistica
un'abbraccio per proteggerci dal vento
l'illusione di competere col tempo
Io non ho la religiosa accettazione della fine
potessimo trovare altri sinonimi del bene
l'amore non esiste, esistiamo io e te

L'amore se poi esiste è quest'idea di attaccamento
che ha l'uomo del mio tempo per le tante storie viste
non esiste fare i conti accontentarsi piano piano
di una vita mano nella mano

L'amore non esiste è un ingorgo della mente
di domande mal riposte e di risposte non convinte
vuoi tu prendere per sposo questa libera creatura
finché Dio l'avrà deciso o solamente finché dura?

Ma esistiamo io e te
e la nostra ribellione alla statistica
un abbraccio per proteggerci dal vento
l'illusione di competere col tempo
e non c'è letteratura che ci sappia raccontare
i numeri da soli non riescono a spiegare
l'amore non esiste, esistiamo io e te


----------



## Traccia (21 Novembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> *L'amore non esiste*
> 
> *Fabi Silvestri Gazzè*
> 
> ...


Ho visto il loro concerto live due gg fa: stupendo!!!


----------



## spleen (21 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Ho visto il loro concerto live due gg fa: stupendo!!!


Quando la ho ascoltata non ho potuto fare a meno di pensare a Sole


----------



## Traccia (21 Novembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Quando la ho ascoltata non ho potuto fare a meno di pensare a Sole


Bello il tuo pensiero...ossia...a me viene ad esempio sponanteo pensare a me e calare le canzoni, film, poesie, romanzi, ecc ecc su mie esperienze e vissuti.
Infatti qsta canzone l'ho pensata a me e il ragazzo che frequento 'con ribellione alla statistica' (anche se non è totalmente calzante). Invece bellissimo che tu abbia avuto spontaneamente una associazione diversa da te... Bel lato del tuo carattere. Mi hai fatto pensare


----------



## spleen (21 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Bello il tuo pensiero...ossia...a me viene ad esempio sponanteo pensare a me e calare le canzoni, film, poesie, romanzi, ecc ecc su mie esperienze e vissuti.
> Infatti qsta canzone l'ho pensata a me e il ragazzo che frequento 'con ribellione alla statistica' (anche se non è totalmente calzante). Invece bellissimo che tu abbia avuto spontaneamente una associazione diversa da te... Bel lato del tuo carattere. Mi hai fatto pensare


Pensare talvolta agli altri, alla loro vita, è una caratteristica che non avevo, è un dono che mi ha fatto mia moglie, il più importante che ho ricevuto da lei, un poco della sua empatia.
Anche io e lei poi devo dire che in fondo siamo "ribelli alla statistica". 
Ma questa è un'altra storia.


----------



## Solenero (3 Dicembre 2014)

*aggiornamenti*

Quanto è passato? non so.
Ma sento di nuovo il bisogno di scrivere qui.
Vi sento come una specie di gruppo di supporto e il fatto di scrivere qui mi permette di buttare fuori quello che sento.
Lui si è allontanato, non è valso quasi a nulla parlare di quello che è successo, di quello che ho detto, non è valso a niente rimangiarselo... e mi chiedo perchè. Possibile che delle cose dette sull'onda emotiva del momento riescano a rovinare quella che sembrava una cosa bella? 
Ci sentiamo, ci siamo visti la settimana scorsa, ma... ora lui si nega, dice che ha da studiare, che deve preparare la tesi e io sto stringendo i denti e pazientando tanto che non mi riconosco più. 
Da una parte mi faccio gli auto-complimenti per come mi sto comportando, o meglio per come lui vede che mi sto comportando, ma dall'altra sto lì lì per esplodere.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Quanto è passato? non so.
> Ma sento di nuovo il bisogno di scrivere qui.
> Vi sento come una specie di gruppo di supporto e il fatto di scrivere qui mi permette di buttare fuori quello che sento.
> Lui si è allontanato, non è valso quasi a nulla parlare di quello che è successo, di quello che ho detto, non è valso a niente rimangiarselo... e mi chiedo perchè. Possibile che delle cose dette sull'onda emotiva del momento riescano a rovinare quella che sembrava una cosa bella?
> ...


4

Ciao sole,  mi sembra che tu stessa avessi stabilito che eravate ormai amici,  che la fiamma della passione almeno per te si fosse sopita 
Può essere che vi stiate allontanando perché è subentrato un certo imbarazzo a parlare di voi o semplicemente perché l'interesse reciproco è diminuito


----------



## Frithurik (3 Dicembre 2014)

*Non hai perso niente*



Solenero ha detto:


> Quanto è passato? non so.
> Ma sento di nuovo il bisogno di scrivere qui.
> Vi sento come una specie di gruppo di supporto e il fatto di scrivere qui mi permette di buttare fuori quello che sento.
> Lui si è allontanato, non è valso quasi a nulla parlare di quello che è successo, di quello che ho detto, non è valso a niente rimangiarselo... e mi chiedo perchè. Possibile che delle cose dette sull'onda emotiva del momento riescano a rovinare quella che sembrava una cosa bella?
> ...


Tutto passa, anche se ti sembrerà difficile, ma è così. Non devi stare  male per nessuno, pensa a divertirti stai con chi senti che ti vuole proprio bene amici/amiche , e ti dico che non serve a nulla stare male per chi non ti  merita. Non è alla tua altezza!"


----------



## Horny (3 Dicembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Quanto è passato? non so.
> Ma sento di nuovo il bisogno di scrivere qui.
> Vi sento come una specie di gruppo di supporto e il fatto di scrivere qui mi permette di buttare fuori quello che sento.
> Lui si è allontanato, non è valso quasi a nulla parlare di quello che è successo, di quello che ho detto, non è valso a niente rimangiarselo... e mi chiedo perchè. Possibile che delle cose dette sull'onda emotiva del momento riescano a rovinare quella che sembrava una cosa bella?
> ...



E perché dovresti rimangiarti quello che hai detto?
quella sei tu.
non c'è proprio nulla di sbagliato in ciò che hai detto.
ci possono essere molte diverse spiegazioni.....
tra queste (e non dico sia quella giusta eh.....)
che lui non sia proprio un genio
(anche qua, nulla di male).


----------



## Dalida (3 Dicembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Quanto è passato? non so.
> Ma sento di nuovo il bisogno di scrivere qui.
> Vi sento come una specie di gruppo di supporto e il fatto di scrivere qui mi permette di buttare fuori quello che sento.
> Lui si è allontanato, non è valso quasi a nulla parlare di quello che è successo, di quello che ho detto, non è valso a niente rimangiarselo... e mi chiedo perchè. Possibile che delle cose dette sull'onda emotiva del momento riescano a rovinare quella che sembrava una cosa bella?
> ...


ciao sole.
c'è stato forse qualche episodio di cui non hai parlato? altrimenti mi unisco a fiammetta, a me viene da pensare che questo allontanamento sia determinato anche dai tuoi sentimenti che, nel tuo ultimo post, descrivevi in maniera abbastanza netta.
come mai ora stai per esplodere?


----------



## aristocat (3 Dicembre 2014)

Sole, ti vedo soffrire e quindi per quello che vale ti faccio un augurio...
Di riconoscere un giorno quella persona che sai che ti amerà davvero e che tu amerai davvero.
Magari reincontrandoti con il laureando un giorno, o con un altro uomo... ti auguro di tornare a provare questa sensazione di... "Sì, è lui".
Un abbraccio,

ari


----------



## rewindmee (4 Dicembre 2014)

Secondo me è nervosismo pre-laurea, tutto qui.
Deve solo stringere i denti


----------



## georgemary (4 Dicembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Quanto è passato? non so.
> Ma sento di nuovo il bisogno di scrivere qui.
> Vi sento come una specie di gruppo di supporto e il fatto di scrivere qui mi permette di buttare fuori quello che sento.
> Lui si è allontanato, non è valso quasi a nulla parlare di quello che è successo, di quello che ho detto, non è valso a niente rimangiarselo... e mi chiedo perchè. Possibile che delle cose dette sull'onda emotiva del momento riescano a rovinare quella che sembrava una cosa bella?
> ...


Sole cara anche noi ti pensiamo! Ogni giorno controllo se ci sono novità 
Tu ragazza mia sei proprio confusa al massimo!
L'ultima volta avevi detto che non provavi più nulla per lui, ora cosa è successo?
Io credo di saperlo...anche all'inizio facevi così quando affermavi che lui ti aveva contattato solo in cerca di amicizia.
Tu ahimè cerchi di autoconvincerti, ti crei delle sensazioni che non sono tue e cerchi con le parole di convincerti, quindi non era assolutamente vero che tu non hai provato nulla per me ad andare a letto con lui quell'ultima volta che ci hai raccontato.
Lui ti ha deluso, ti aspettavi un altro comportamento da parte sua e ci sei rimasta male, ma io non ti vedo proprio come un interruttore on/off, non avevo tanto creduto a quella versione ed infatti...
Poi cosa c'entra rimangiarsi quello che provi? Se lui non vuole una storia seria, se lui non crede neanche all'amore come ti ha detto...tu non c'entru nulla! Tu puoi prenderne atto, ma le emozioni non si bloccano, per me tu hai fatto bene a dirgli quello che provavi, può averlo spaventato quello che vuoi, ma non saresti stata tu...
quindi le cose sono due:
1. o prendi atto che lui non è pronto per una storia serissima e vivi la cosa giorno per giorno e aspetti questo suo momento di freno, potrebbe essere vero che al momento è preso dalla tesi.
2. o volti pagina se non ti piace questo comportamento e pensi a te stessa, a divertirti, a viveve, ad uscire con amiche ed a dimenticarlo.

Ciao, ti abbraccio


----------



## Horny (4 Dicembre 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Sole cara anche noi ti pensiamo! Ogni giorno controllo se ci sono novità
> Tu ragazza mia sei proprio confusa al massimo!
> L'ultima volta avevi detto che non provavi più nulla per lui, ora cosa è successo?
> Io credo di saperlo...anche all'inizio facevi così quando affermavi che lui ti aveva contattato solo in cerca di amicizia.
> ...


Ma tu rispondi solo ai post di sole?


----------



## Horny (4 Dicembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Secondo me è nervosismo pre-laurea, tutto qui.
> Deve solo stringere i denti


si, come la tua sessuologa...


----------



## andrea53 (4 Dicembre 2014)

*Forse non valeva la pena...*



Solenero ha detto:


> Quanto è passato? non so.
> Ma sento di nuovo il bisogno di scrivere qui.
> Vi sento come una specie di gruppo di supporto e il fatto di scrivere qui mi permette di buttare fuori quello che sento.
> Lui si è allontanato, non è valso quasi a nulla parlare di quello che è successo, di quello che ho detto, non è valso a niente rimangiarselo... e mi chiedo perchè. Possibile che delle cose dette sull'onda emotiva del momento riescano a rovinare quella che sembrava una cosa bella?
> ...


Forse non valeva la pena farsi tutte quelle domande prima, costruire tutti quei castelli. La vita prosegue, anche dopo certi eventi che sembrano imporre limiti invalicabili alla nostra esistenza. Solo che difficilmente lo fa in modo lineare. Ci dà dei momenti belli, che sembrano persino riscattare quelli più orribili che abbiamo dovuto sopportare. E poi ci fa tornare indietro, improvvisamente, dandoci la sensazione di non aver fatto nemmeno un passo in avanti da quel giorno in cui  si chiuse la porta e ci ritrovammo in casa in compagnia del vuoto. Ecco, io credo che quel che ti succede adesso ravvivi dentro di te un po' del dolore di allora. Non è così, è una sensazione che devi scrollarti di dosso. E' la vita che continua con la sua casualissima alternanza di momenti felici e infelici. E tutto ciò è talmente banale da essere vero.


----------



## Eratò (4 Dicembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Quanto è passato? non so.
> Ma sento di nuovo il bisogno di scrivere qui.
> Vi sento come una specie di gruppo di supporto e il fatto di scrivere qui mi permette di buttare fuori quello che sento.
> Lui si è allontanato, non è valso quasi a nulla parlare di quello che è successo, di quello che ho detto, non è valso a niente rimangiarselo... e mi chiedo perchè. Possibile che delle cose dette sull'onda emotiva del momento riescano a rovinare quella che sembrava una cosa bella?
> ...


L'orgoglio ferito,la sensazione di rifiuto insieme al disillusione fanno quest'effetto...puo' essere .


----------



## Solenero (4 Dicembre 2014)

Boh.
Come vi spiego questi giorni? ve li riassumo?
Avvicinamenti, allontanamenti, avvicinamenti, allontanamenti... va avanti così.
Lui sembra stare bene quando è con me, i discorsi non sono mai banali, abbiamo parlato di quella famosa (stupida) sera, gli ho detto chiaramente che non deve aver paura di quello che ho detto, sono cose che sento, ma che se tornassi indietro non le direi...
Abbiamo parlato di figli, di  matrimonio (in generale, ovviamente...) della nostra vita, della sua vita...
Siamo anche andati di nuovo a letto assieme, una settimana fa, e nonostante sia stato meglio dell'altra volta (molto meglio, a dire il vero) il muro che si è alzato anche emotivamente non sembra cedere.
Se penso a quando lui, mattone dopo mattone, era riuscito ad abbassarlo quel tanto per entrare, ora mi sembra incredibile. Una parte di me lo vuole, un'altra fa passi indietro.
Si è vero, io lo rifiuto perchè mi ha fatto male, ma non il suo non-ricambiare i miei sentimenti, quello poteva succedere, ma negarsi come amico, come quello che voleva fin dall'inizio (a detta sua).
Ora lui sta studiando e al di là di qualche messaggio sparso non ci sentiamo, ho provato una volta a chiedergli di vederci, ma ha cambiato discorso dicendomi che era stanco e aveva da studiare. Ora ho anche timore di chiedere perchè non voglio farmi rispondere di no, di nuovo. Quindi appunto, qualche messaggio buttato lì, e nulla più.
Si laurea tra pochi giorni, e sto pazientando vedendo che succede. 

In questo momento sono più preoccupata per me stessa che per lui. Per quello che sento e non-sento, purtroppo. Mi sono resa conto che quello che avevamo andava bene, nella mia situazione, ma me ne sono resa conto quando è stato tardi, quando mi sono resa conto che indietro non si torna.
Lo sento che ho alzato le difese, e mi dispiace, perchè non sono più quella che ero un paio di mesi fa, e questa situazione di eterno cambiamento mi destabilizza.


----------



## Solenero (4 Dicembre 2014)

Se avete letto Vanity Fair questa settimana capirete quello che sto per dire: ho cambiato il suo nome sulla rubrica del cellulare. Ora è sotto r.c.f. .
Me lo scrivo anche sul polso, per vederlo sempre: r.c.f.

Ricordati Che Finirà.

E per quanto sia assurdo, per quanto lo troviate ridicolo, mi aiuta.


----------



## Dalida (4 Dicembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Se avete letto Vanity Fair questa settimana capirete quello che sto per dire: ho cambiato il suo nome sulla rubrica del cellulare. Ora è sotto r.c.f. .
> Me lo scrivo anche sul polso, per vederlo sempre: r.c.f.
> 
> Ricordati Che Finirà.
> ...



sole, boh, ma perché ti devi fasciare in questo modo la testa prima di rompertela?
non ho letto vf, mica lo capisco bene il senso di sta cosa.


----------



## Solenero (4 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> sole, boh, ma perché ti devi fasciare in questo modo la testa prima di rompertela?
> non ho letto vf, mica lo capisco bene il senso di sta cosa.


Forse proprio perchè non l'hai letto.
Riassumo allora per te in poche parole.
Articolo di una storia vera, due persone si conoscono entrambe ospiti in un paese straniero, una storia da film, intesa perfetta, sotto tutti i punti di vista. Lei portava sempre scritto sul polso r.c.f.. Poi lei deve tornare in Italia, lui la accompagna e si salutano. Lui torna in albergo, trova il cellulare di lei, in rubrica c'è solo il numero dell'uomo, sotto la dicitura, appunto, r.c.f. Una lettera, dove lei gli dice che nel momento in cui scoprirà di amarlo se ne andrà. Per non rovinare la perfezione di quello che avevano vissuto. Lui non è più riuscito a ritrovarla. Sapeva solo il suo nome, non aveva nient'altro che il suo numero di cellulare (lasciato in albergo). 
Mi ha colpito molto.
Non mi sto fasciando la testa. Mi sto aiutando.


----------



## Dalida (4 Dicembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Forse proprio perchè non l'hai letto.
> Riassumo allora per te in poche parole.
> Articolo di una storia vera, due persone si conoscono entrambe ospiti in un paese straniero, *una storia da film*, intesa perfetta, sotto tutti i punti di vista. Lei portava sempre scritto sul polso r.c.f.. Poi lei deve tornare in Italia, lui la accompagna e si salutano. Lui torna in albergo, trova il cellulare di lei, in rubrica c'è solo il numero dell'uomo, sotto la dicitura, appunto, r.c.f. *Una lettera, dove lei gli dice che nel momento in cui scoprirà di amarlo se ne andrà.* *Per non rovinare la perfezione di quello che avevano vissuto.* Lui non è più riuscito a ritrovarla. Sapeva solo il suo nome, non aveva nient'altro che il suo numero di cellulare (lasciato in albergo).
> Mi ha colpito molto.
> Non mi sto fasciando la testa. Mi sto aiutando.


ok, anche spiegata, scusa, ma non ha alcun senso, se non come storia da rubrica o, come dici tu stessa, da film.
nella vita, trovo veramente assurdo decidere di lasciare una persona perché la si ama e non si vuole rovinare.. cosa?
peraltro, non credo affatto che immedesimarti in certe cavolate, con tutto il rispetto ma la penso così, ti possa aiutare.
sei probabilmente molto fatalista a causa di quello che hai vissuto ma tendi, contemporaneamente, a voler controllare le cose. ti consiglio di non affidarti ad escamotage da ragazzine e di comportarti come la donna adulta che sei.
se quest'uomo ha da offrire cose che non vuoi non prenderle e basta.
d'altronde, tu sai bene cosa offrire?


----------



## Eratò (4 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ok, anche spiegata, scusa, ma non ha alcun senso, se non come storia da rubrica o, come dici tu stessa, da film.
> nella vita, trovo veramente assurdo decidere di lasciare una persona perché la si ama e non si vuole rovinare.. cosa?
> peraltro, non credo affatto che immedesimarti in certe cavolate, con tutto il rispetto ma la penso così, ti possa aiutare.
> sei probabilmente molto fatalista a causa di quello che hai vissuto ma tendi, contemporaneamente, a voler controllare le cose. ti consiglio di non affidarti ad escamotage da ragazzine e di comportarti come la donna adulta che sei.
> ...


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Horny (4 Dicembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Boh.
> Come vi spiego questi giorni? ve li riassumo?
> Avvicinamenti, allontanamenti, avvicinamenti, allontanamenti... va avanti così.
> Lui sembra stare bene quando è con me, i discorsi non sono mai banali, abbiamo parlato di quella famosa (stupida) sera, gli ho detto chiaramente che non deve aver paura di quello che ho detto, sono cose che sento, ma che se tornassi indietro non le direi...
> ...


ma come fai a non essere più quella che eri due mesi fa?
andava bene....ma.....


----------



## Horny (4 Dicembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Forse proprio perchè non l'hai letto.
> Riassumo allora per te in poche parole.
> Articolo di una storia vera, due persone si conoscono entrambe ospiti in un paese straniero, una storia da film, intesa perfetta, sotto tutti i punti di vista. Lei portava sempre scritto sul polso r.c.f.. Poi lei deve tornare in Italia, lui la accompagna e si salutano. Lui torna in albergo, trova il cellulare di lei, in rubrica c'è solo il numero dell'uomo, sotto la dicitura, appunto, r.c.f. Una lettera, dove lei gli dice che nel momento in cui scoprirà di amarlo se ne andrà. Per non rovinare la perfezione di quello che avevano vissuto. Lui non è più riuscito a ritrovarla. Sapeva solo il suo nome, non aveva nient'altro che il suo numero di cellulare (lasciato in albergo).
> Mi ha colpito molto.
> Non mi sto fasciando la testa. Mi sto aiutando.


ma no, ma daiiiii, uffa
quanto ingiusto.................
ma...................................
sai, sento che non mi dovrei neppure esprimere,
speriamo in ciò che tu desideri!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ok, anche spiegata, scusa, ma non ha alcun senso, se non come storia da rubrica o, come dici tu stessa, da film.
> nella vita, trovo veramente assurdo decidere di lasciare una persona perché la si ama e non si vuole rovinare.. cosa?
> peraltro,* non credo affatto che immedesimarti in certe cavolate, con tutto il rispetto ma la penso così, ti possa aiutare.*
> sei probabilmente molto fatalista a causa di quello che hai vissuto ma tendi, contemporaneamente, a voler controllare le cose. ti consiglio di non affidarti ad escamotage da ragazzine e di comportarti come la donna adulta che sei.
> ...



quotone


----------



## Horny (4 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ok, anche spiegata, scusa, ma non ha alcun senso, se non come storia da rubrica o, come dici tu stessa, da film.
> nella vita, trovo veramente assurdo decidere di lasciare una persona perché la si ama e non si vuole rovinare.. cosa?
> peraltro, non credo affatto che immedesimarti in certe cavolate, con tutto il rispetto ma la penso così, ti possa aiutare.
> sei probabilmente molto fatalista a causa di quello che hai vissuto ma tendi, contemporaneamente, a voler controllare le cose. ti consiglio di non affidarti ad escamotage da ragazzine e di comportarti come la donna adulta che sei.
> ...


eh...ma il problema non è questo.


----------



## Dalida (4 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> eh...ma il problema non è questo.


lo so horny, cerco anche di capire pur non avendo vissuto certe esperienze.
immagino la confusione, il senso di smarrimento, certo, tutto comprensibile. nessuno può giudicare sole perché non ha ben chiari i suoi sentimenti, io però non ho capito cosa vorrebbe da lui.
che, ad ogni modo, stando a ciò che scrive lei, non mi sembra nemmeno il tipo d'uomo capace e/o disposto, almeno adesso, a farle da roccia inaffondabile per lei.
non che lo si possa pretendere da qualcuno, beninteso.

la storia della rubrica è una roba da ragazzine sdolcinate che non si può sentire, dai.


----------



## Solenero (4 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> lo so horny, cerco anche di capire pur non avendo vissuto certe esperienze.
> immagino la confusione, il senso di smarrimento, certo, tutto comprensibile. nessuno può giudicare sole perché non ha ben chiari i suoi sentimenti, io però non ho capito cosa vorrebbe da lui.
> che, ad ogni modo, stando a ciò che scrive lei, non mi sembra nemmeno il tipo d'uomo capace e/o disposto, almeno adesso, a *farle da roccia inaffondabile per lei*.
> non che lo si possa pretendere da qualcuno, beninteso.
> ...


Non voglio una roccia.
Ho capito, col tempo, che la mia roccia devo essere io. 

Poi, pensala come vuoi, se a me aiuta leggere quel r.c.f. continuerò a scriverlo, e a leggerlo.
Sarò una ragazzina sdolcinata.
Del resto, la mia fiaba preferita è sempre stata Romeo e Giulietta (e non scherzo).


----------



## Horny (4 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> lo so horny, cerco anche di capire pur non avendo vissuto certe esperienze.
> immagino la confusione, il senso di smarrimento, certo, tutto comprensibile. nessuno può giudicare sole perché non ha ben chiari i suoi sentimenti, io però non ho capito cosa vorrebbe da lui.
> che, ad ogni modo, stando a ciò che scrive lei, non mi sembra nemmeno il tipo d'uomo capace e/o disposto, almeno adesso, a farle da roccia inaffondabile per lei.
> non che lo si possa pretendere da qualcuno, beninteso.
> ...


leggi tra le righe.
un abbraccio, sole.
e il meglio per te :up:


----------



## Dalida (4 Dicembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Non voglio una roccia.
> Ho capito, col tempo, che la mia roccia devo essere io.
> 
> Poi, pensala come vuoi, se a me aiuta leggere quel r.c.f. continuerò a scriverlo, e a leggerlo.
> ...


sole, non volevo certamente offenderti e ci mancherebbe altro che tu non debba fare una cosa perché io la considero insensata, è che proprio non credo ti faccia bene. chiaro che conosco di te solo quello che scrivi, ma appunto non stai vivendo mica una fiaba.

ok, non vuoi una roccia, sai cosa non vuoi ma mi sembra che tu non sappia bene cosa vuoi.
dici che ti sei resa conto che quello che c'era tra voi ti andava bene ma che senti comunque di esserti allontanata a tua volta, di non-sentire determinate cose ecc.
in questo senso, quando si è confusi, una roccia talvolta la cerchiamo.

ripeto, hai il sacrosanto diritto di essere disorientata, ma fin quando non farai chiarezza non ci sarà comportamento che ti andrà bene temo.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Dicembre 2014)

Cmq, se si laurea tra pochi giorni, è stra normale che sia "assente"... Mi ricordo bene come si sta a pochi giorni dalla laurea...

sole, calma...


----------



## rewindmee (5 Dicembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Se avete letto Vanity Fair questa settimana capirete quello che sto per dire: ho cambiato il suo nome sulla rubrica del cellulare. Ora è sotto r.c.f. .
> Me lo scrivo anche sul polso, per vederlo sempre: r.c.f.
> 
> Ricordati Che Finirà.
> ...


Non è assurdo.
Un abbraccio forte...
Abbi pazienza, dai 
L'esame è vicino...


----------



## rewindmee (5 Dicembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cmq, se si laurea tra pochi giorni, è stra normale che sia "assente"... Mi ricordo bene come si sta a pochi giorni dalla laurea...
> 
> sole, calma...


Glielo ho detto in tutte le lingue


----------



## Nicka (5 Dicembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Non voglio una roccia.
> Ho capito, col tempo, che la mia roccia devo essere io.
> 
> Poi, pensala come vuoi, se a me aiuta leggere quel r.c.f. continuerò a scriverlo, e a leggerlo.
> ...


Vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi...
A te può aiutare leggere certe cose, affidarti a quelle robe che si chiamano Regole, leggere Vanity Fair e prenderlo come bibbia e seguire pedissequamente i consigli standard che danno a chiunque non prendendo in considerazione l'individualità di un soggetto, attaccarti a menate tipo "r.c.f" che a me sinceramente farebbero solo venire l'angoscia perchè tutto fanno meno che farti vivere serenamente una storia. Lo sappiamo tutti che una storia come inizia finisce, cribbio lo sai anche tu, e allora che motivo c'è di stamparti sul cellulare sta sigla!?
Ma manco il _memento mori_! A me verrebbe da toccarmi e te lo dico sinceramente: è angosciante. 
Ti fai trasportare da queste "letture" e cerchi di farle tue, prova a pensare che in realtà non ti si adattino poi così bene...hai sbalzi umorali non da poco. Passi da curiosità, a paura, ad amore, a indifferenza, a "buttiamoci a letto",a Mr. Grey "e capisci perchè non voglio lasciarlo scappare".
Cara Sole, fermati. Scendi dalla giostra. Ogni volta che arrivi e scrivi qualcosa pare che stia parlando una persona diversa.
Lui, da quello che hai scritto, ha sempre avuto un comportamento che mi è parso corretto, quindi non discutiamo di questo. Però davvero, non si capisce cosa vuoi. Per questo ti dico di ragionare su quello che vuoi.
Prendi in considerazione che le persone non sono tutte come te e non sono tutte come vorresti tu. Quando prenderai atto di questo allora forse, forse, ti tranquillizzerai.

Ps: Romeo e Giulietta, molto bello, lo adoro...ma sono due ragazzini che si conoscono, si sposano dopo due giorni perchè non si sa come e non si sa perchè si sono fatti venire la fregola, scopano una volta se va bene, a causa loro crepa gente senza motivo e poi si ammazzano. Ci sono storie più belle...la fiaba è una cosa, questa è una tragedia.


----------



## Eratò (5 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi...
> A te può aiutare leggere certe cose, affidarti a quelle robe che si chiamano Regole, leggere Vanity Fair e prenderlo come bibbia e seguire pedissequamente i consigli standard che danno a chiunque non prendendo in considerazione l'individualità di un soggetto, attaccarti a menate tipo "r.c.f" che a me sinceramente farebbero solo venire l'angoscia perchè tutto fanno meno che farti vivere serenamente una storia. Lo sappiamo tutti che una storia come inizia finisce, cribbio lo sai anche tu, e allora che motivo c'è di stamparti sul cellulare sta sigla!?
> Ma manco il _memento mori_! A me verrebbe da toccarmi e te lo dico sinceramente: è angosciante.
> Ti fai trasportare da queste "letture" e cerchi di farle tue, prova a pensare che in realtà non ti si adattino poi così bene...hai sbalzi umorali non da poco. Passi da curiosità, a paura, ad amore, a indifferenza, a "buttiamoci a letto",a Mr. Grey "e capisci perchè non voglio lasciarlo scappare".
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ok, anche spiegata, scusa, ma non ha alcun senso, se non come storia da rubrica o, come dici tu stessa, da film.
> nella vita, trovo veramente assurdo decidere di lasciare una persona perché la si ama e non si vuole rovinare.. cosa?
> peraltro, non credo affatto che immedesimarti in certe cavolate, con tutto il rispetto ma la penso così, ti possa aiutare.
> sei probabilmente molto fatalista a causa di quello che hai vissuto ma tendi, contemporaneamente, a voler controllare le cose. ti consiglio di non affidarti ad escamotage da ragazzine e di comportarti come la donna adulta che sei.
> ...


io non scrivo più nulla in questo 3d, quoto solo te.


----------



## Tin Man (5 Dicembre 2014)

*il tempo è il miglior guaritore*



Solenero ha detto:


> Mi chiamo Sole, ho 36 anni, ... Un uomo mi ha contattata, un uomo del mio passato (non un ex, un conoscente).
> Ma sapete cosa vi dico? ditemi quel che volete. Ho bisogno di un consiglio sincero.
> Poi vi parlerò anche di chi è questo secondo uomo e del resto della mia storia, ...


Mi sembra presto per proporre una soluzione.
Io, nei tuoi panni, lascerei passare i sentimenti e le impressioni in maniera naturale.
Poi, tutto può avvenire.
Non dovresti più sentire nessun tipo di vincolo morale perchè la vita ti ha presentato uno scenario da affrontare con consapevolezza e senza alcun pregiudizio.
Anche se capisco la tua grande passione per tuo marito, sono sicuro che il tempo ti darà le risposte che cerchi.
Non stai facendo del male a nessuno anche perchè hai imboccato una strada che ti permetterà di capire cosa veramente vuoi dalla vita.

Se in più sei religiosa, ti consiglio di ascoltare i suggerimenti che il Nostro Buon Dio ti fornirà.
Auguri di cuore!


----------



## georgemary (5 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Ma tu rispondi solo ai post di sole?


Mi dispiace.
Cerco di scrivere anche altrove...ma andate alla velocità della luce!
Non riesco a starvi dietro. Vi leggo tanto però


----------



## tullio (5 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi...
> (...)
> Cara Sole, fermati. Scendi dalla giostra. Ogni volta che arrivi e scrivi qualcosa pare che stia parlando una persona diversa.
> Lui, da quello che hai scritto, ha sempre avuto un comportamento che mi è parso corretto, quindi non discutiamo di questo. Però davvero, non si capisce cosa vuoi. Per questo ti dico di ragionare su quello che vuoi.
> Prendi in considerazione che le persone non sono tutte come te e non sono tutte come vorresti tu. Quando prenderai atto di questo allora forse, forse, ti tranquillizzerai.


Quoto tutto anche io!


----------



## Traccia (7 Dicembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Non voglio una roccia.
> Ho capito, col tempo, che la mia roccia devo essere io.
> 
> Poi, pensala come vuoi, se a me aiuta leggere quel r.c.f. continuerò a scriverlo, e a leggerlo.
> ...


...ma non era una fiaba....è una TRAGEDIA!!!


----------

